# Official USMB Mafia Game #8: Gremlins, Goblins, and Ghouls! (Oh my!)



## AyeCantSeeYou

The sacred halls of USMB are no place to be when All Hallow's Eve rolls around. With evil lurking behind every crook and nanny, there's no telling what you'll stumble upon when using the light of the moon as your guide. Will the Serial Killer claim the night, or will the Vampire come out of hiding to drain the blood of all that stand in his/her way?

*Game Mod: AyeCantSeeYou

Mod Helper: ika

Player List:*
Moonglow ♂
House ♂ - Goblin
Wolfsister77 ♀ - Goblin
Avatar4321 ♂
ScarletRage ♀ - Goblin
Arden ♀ - Serial Killer
Grandma ♀ - Goblin (JOAT Backup)
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂ - JOAT

*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5*

*2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4*

*3.1 3.2  3.3*

*4.1* *4.2*

*5.1*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

_All USMB rules must be obeyed, along with the following._​
_Game Timeline_

Day Phases last one week.
Night Phases last two days.

_General Rules_

Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
No invisible text allowed.
Don't edit/delete posts.
No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
Play to your win condition (play to win.)
Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.

_Activity_

72 hours inactivity earns a prod (reminder PM). If two days go by, I'll seek replacement.
3 prods and I'll also seek a replacement.
If a replacement isn't found within a week, that slot will be modkilled.
It's fine and encouraged to @ players.
Please be aware of PMs from the Mod.
You may go V/LA (Vacation/Limited Access). Reason isn't required.

_Votes and Lynching_

Votes must be in the format of *VOTE: Player Name*. I'll count it if it's obvious.
Unvotes are not necessary to change a vote.
Majority Vote = 1/2 all votes, +1.
Once I have posted your death scene, you may not post.
You may change your vote as many times as you wish.
All players can keep talking after the lynch until thread is locked.
Deadline passed without majority vote = no lynch that Day.
Players may choose not to lynch with *VOTE: No Lynch*.
Dead players are dead, and may not talk after death scene.

_Behavior_

Personal attacks won't be tolerated. Focus on the game.
Don't mention or discuss family or pets in this game.
I can't "Like" any post in an ongoing game.
Avoid replacing out. Please speak with me first.
*I will only respond to the breaking of rules if sent a PM. If you feel you are being personally attacked, and you want something done about it, please shoot me a PM.*
_Setup_

This game is an Open Setup, and has a Night start. (This means everyone knows what's in our game.)
*If you think you've figured out who has what role, think again.*
*Please read these rules one more time.*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Sample Role PM's*​
*Serial Killer*
Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Serial Killer.
Abilities:
Pregame you must choose to be either Investigation Immune or 1-Shot Bulletproof.
Each night phase, you may select a player in the game to nightkill.
Win condition:
You win when you are the last player alive or nothing can prevent this from occurring.

*Psychiatrist*
Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Psychiatrist and part of Town.
Abilities:
On odd numbered night phases, you may select a player in the game to target. If that player is the Serial Killer, the player will revert to a Vanilla Townie. 
Win condition:
You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

*Mafia Ghoul*
Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Mafia Ghoul, along with your partner, [Player Name].
Abilities:
Factional communication: During the night phase you may talk with your partner here [QuickTopic link].
Factional kill: Each night phase, one of you may perform the factional kill.
Win condition:
You win when the Mafia obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occurring.

*Jack-of-all-Trades*
Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Jack-of-all-Trades. 
Abilities:
2-shot Cop.
2-shot Doctor.
Each night phase, you may investigate one player in the game by PM'ing the mod. You will get results back in the form of Town, Antitown or No Result if the Cop role is selected. If you select the Doctor role, you may protect one player in the game from being nightkilled.
Win Condition:
You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.

*Vampire*
Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Vampire. (alignment changing)
If targeted for a Night Kill, you will be recruited by the Mafia Ghouls.
Abilities:
If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
Investigation results on you will always return Town.
Win Condition:
Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.

*Goblin (Vanilla Townie)*
Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Goblin and are part of the town alignment.
Abilities:
Your weapon is your vote; you have no night actions.
Win Condition:
You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Randomizing and sending out Role PM's now. *

*Game starts when 9/11 PM's are confirmed.

All Role PM's have been sent.

11/11 Confirmed.
*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Happy Haunting!

It is now Day 1.

With 11 players, it takes 6 to lynch.

Not Voting (11)
Moonglow ♂
House ♂
Wolfsister77 ♀
Avatar4321 ♂
ScarletRage ♀
Arden ♀
Grandma ♀
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂*​


----------



## Grandma

First!!!


----------



## ★Arden

*Vote: Wolf*

My Role PM says she's guilty.


----------



## Grandma

*vote: Moonglow*


----------



## Wake

*VOTE: Shaitra*

I wanna see what happens.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Wake*

The first time I've gotten to vote for you for real.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> *Vote: Wolf*
> 
> My Role PM says she's guilty.



tsk, tsk, tsk This isn't a bastard game. The mod shouldn't lie to you like that.


----------



## Moonglow

Already with the blood and gore....


----------



## Wake

Arden, why you voting Wolfie?


----------



## House

*Vote: No Lynch
*
Applesauce, bitch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: House*

For advocating a NL on D1.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> *Vote: No Lynch
> *
> Applesauce, bitch.




Hey, Saucy Bitch is my nickname...

*Vote: Dr.E* (just because)


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote scarlet*

why not?


----------



## Wake

Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.

I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.

Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...


----------



## Wake

Moonglow, who you think feels suspicious so far?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...



House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> Moonglow, who you think feels suspicious so far?


Myself, as usual....


But I know that it's payback time for the serial players.. So you and I have a newby status.. I know you can't trust several people,,,but I am leary of emotive attacks and will just have to say that Wolf is scum as usual...but that is homeostasis...


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
Click to expand...


However, I


----------



## Wake

*Requoting.


----------



## Moonglow

VOTE:Arden.............


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
Click to expand...


I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch. 

What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.

It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.


----------



## Wake

Moonglow said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow, who you think feels suspicious so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, as usual....
> 
> 
> But I know that it's payback time for the serial players.. So you and I have a newby status.. I know you can't trust several people,,,but I am leary of emotive attacks and will just have to say that Wolf is scum as usual...but that is homeostasis...
Click to expand...


I'm a newby? Darn it!

No no, what does your gut tell you? See, I want to draw you out of your shell and into more of the world of Mafia. Think like a detective, man. If you think things feel suspicious to you you've got to be vocal, honest, and thorough. Emotion doesn't = Scum, either. You have to read between the lines and analyze the subtext of everything action in the game. I'm asking you *what* feels suspicious, and am asking you to articulate why. ANything said and done in this game so far that has made you wonder, if only just a little bit?


----------



## Wake

What are some valid things to look for when hunting Scum?

Well, for one, words that ring hollow, or fake. THAT is one thing to look out for. Hyperbole and taking words out of context are also very important. Feeling like you're being manipulated, evaded, or that someone's being disingenuous are all things to note, too.


----------



## Moonglow

★Arden said:


> *Vote: Wolf*
> 
> My Role PM says she's guilty.



Someone already throwing out red hearings...


----------



## Wake

And it all depends on how you react, too.

*VOTE: Moonglow*

What do you make of this, honestly? If you dare lie to me I'll know.


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> *vote: Moonglow*


Looking for the easy group bandwagon lynch.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch.
> 
> What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.
> 
> It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.
Click to expand...


Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> And it all depends on how you react, too.
> 
> *VOTE: Moonglow*
> 
> What do you make of this, honestly? If you dare lie to me I'll know.


Okay, I'm not 21 years old....


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch.
> 
> What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.
> 
> It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
Click to expand...

They have the same avatars...and are probably bonded in more ways than one...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> And it all depends on how you react, too.
> 
> *VOTE: Moonglow*
> 
> What do you make of this, honestly? If you dare lie to me I'll know.



Explain your vote.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch.
> 
> What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.
> 
> It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
Click to expand...


Non.

No-Lynching is a suitable tactic in very certain situations. The act of doing so, even in the early-game, isn't necessarily Scummy. It may be, Wolfie, that House is a Townie who still has a bit of inexperience. I mean, he's only been playing a few months now. It's been six years for me and I'm still learning subtleties as I go about my business.

In theory yes NL during the early game does deny Town information and isn't recommended for optimal play. The question is whether or not House deserves to be lynched over it and, to that, I must say no. Though if you wish to continue with it I'll abide it, but still question you here and there as you pursue that angle. Personally I think a more pressing matter is Arden's bit about her Role PM although, since we're still in RVS, anything silly goes. 

As for me continuously defending House that indicates that there's been more than one occasion that I've done such. In fact regarding me questioning you for voting House for his NL attempt, I don't think that even qualifies as defending him, because in truth I'm more or less wondering over *your* intent here.

Do you think House has the wherewithal to push through a NL today? I don't.

Anti-Town =/= Scum, so I reason it's not always valid to try and lynch someone for Anti-Town behavior, whether bourne of inexperience or not.


----------



## House

Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it all depends on how you react, too.
> 
> *VOTE: Moonglow*
> 
> What do you make of this, honestly? If you dare lie to me I'll know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain your vote.
Click to expand...


Hunting for reactions.

You drop a pebble into the stream and watch which way they dart.

His reaction didn't do much to give me any sort of read on him.

What do you make of his reaction to his vote, Wolfie?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: No Lynch
> *
> Applesauce, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Saucy Bitch is my nickname...
> 
> *Vote: Dr.E* (just because)
Click to expand...


"Applesauce, bitch" is my favorite Matt Damon line.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch.
> 
> What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.
> 
> It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non.
> 
> No-Lynching is a suitable tactic in very certain situations. The act of doing so, even in the early-game, isn't necessarily Scummy. It may be, WOlfie, that House is a Townie who still has a bit of inexperience. I mean, he's only been playing a few months know. It's been six years for me and I'm still learning subtleties as I go about my business.
> 
> In theory yes NL during the early game does deny Town information and isn't recommended for optimal play. The question is whether or not House deserves to be lynched over it and, to that, I must say no. Though if you wish to continue with it I'll abide it, but still question you here and there as you pursue that angle. Personally I think a more pressing matter is Arden's bit about her Role PM although, since we're still in RVS, anything silly goes.
> 
> As for me continuously defending House that indicates that there's been more than one occasion that I've done such. In fact regarding me questioning you for voting House for his NL attempt, I don't think that even qualifies as defending him, because in truth I'm more or less wondering over *your* intent here.
> 
> Do you think House has the wherewithal to push through a NL today? I don't.
> 
> Anti-Town =/= Scum, so I reason it's not always valid to try and lynch someone for Anti-Town behavior, whether bourne of inexperience or not.
Click to expand...


A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake. 

You underestimate House at your own peril.

Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?



Serious.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it all depends on how you react, too.
> 
> *VOTE: Moonglow*
> 
> What do you make of this, honestly? If you dare lie to me I'll know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain your vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hunting for reactions.
> 
> You drop a pebble into the stream and watch which way they dart.
> 
> His reaction didn't do much to give me any sort of read on him.
> 
> What do you make of his reaction to his vote, Wolfie?
Click to expand...


He react like typical Moonglow.  His response leans town.


----------



## House

*Unvote.*

RVS over.

Ta-da!


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.



House I do not underestimate. I believe he will be far more cautious since the last game we played where we got him. 

Do you honestly think you should be moving to take House out so early? While there's not really any Town motivation for doing so I don't see much Scum-motivation for doing something so blatant like that.

If memory serves House's NL was in RVS, too. Hm. Now I'm getting paranoid here.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> He react like typical Moonglow.  His response leans town.



Have we any data on his Scumgame?


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> VOTE:Arden.............



You need to bold that vote or it doesn't count.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House I do not underestimate. I believe he will be far more cautious since the last game we played where we got him.
> 
> Do you honestly think you should be moving to take House out so early? While there's not really any Town motivation for doing so I don't see much Scum-motivation for doing something so blatant like that.
> 
> If memory serves House's NL was in RVS, too. Hm. Now I'm getting paranoid here.
Click to expand...

It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.


----------



## Wake

ScarletRage, Shaitra, & FA_Q2.

Come on in! The water's fine.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House I do not underestimate. I believe he will be far more cautious since the last game we played where we got him.
> 
> Do you honestly think you should be moving to take House out so early? While there's not really any Town motivation for doing so I don't see much Scum-motivation for doing something so blatant like that.
> 
> If memory serves House's NL was in RVS, too. Hm. Now I'm getting paranoid here.
Click to expand...


He already unvoted NL and declared RVS over. Both scum and town will do that so he could be either at this point. It's only one vote. I'm not putting him at L-1 or declaring intent to hammer or anything like that. Just letting him know he hasn't done anything too townie yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He react like typical Moonglow.  His response leans town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have we any data on his Scumgame?
Click to expand...


game 1 he was taken out pretty early for scum slipping, that's really all we know, but I've seen a lot of his town game and this doesn't seem much different

I'm not going to declare him town yet but nothing scummy either.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
Click to expand...




House said:


> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!



That's bullshit.

Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet. 

It's still RVS.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.



Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.

Hopefully that wasn't some sort of ploy to gain Towncred quickly.


----------



## House

Oh noes, I has a vote!

*I'm skurred*!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
Click to expand...


It's actually kind of scummy to try to bring us back into RVS when it is over. And it is over. There's been a serious vote and serious discussion.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
Click to expand...

RVS doesn't require all players to participate in it.

It requires a serious vote.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Hopefully that wasn't some sort of ploy to gain Towncred quickly.
Click to expand...


Idgaf about town cred.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> He already unvoted NL and declared RVS over. Both scum and town will do that so he could be either at this point. It's only one vote. I'm not putting him at L-1 or declaring intent to hammer or anything like that. Just letting him know he hasn't done anything too townie yet.



I see. That is good. You should always be on your guard in these games. I was right to think you would be a good Mafia player, Wolfie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...




My vote is a silly RVS vote for my favorite Doc. E AKA House. Sorry Wake, your avatar just doesn't do it for me anymore.  His has won me over.

Seriously, I do find Moonglow's spurt of activity rather interesting though.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Hopefully that wasn't some sort of ploy to gain Towncred quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idgaf about town cred.
Click to expand...


If I were Scum that's exactly what I would say.

HRM...


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
Click to expand...


Since when have I done things like everybody else?


----------



## Wake

CaféAuLait said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is a silly RVS vote for my favorite Doc. E AKA House. Sorry Wake, your avatar just doesn't do it for me anymore.  His has won me over.
> 
> Seriously, I do find Moonglow's spurt of activity rather interesting though.
Click to expand...


Yeah, when I first joined USMB I'd toggle my avatars. They're in a folder in my profile. When I picked the House avatar it sort of stuck for the better part of a year. Thinking of moving on to Roland Tembo or some other interesting character worthy of the space.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Hopefully that wasn't some sort of ploy to gain Towncred quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idgaf about town cred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were Scum that's exactly what I would say.
> 
> HRM...
Click to expand...


Silly to measure me by your meta.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is a silly RVS vote for my favorite Doc. E AKA House. Sorry Wake, your avatar just doesn't do it for me anymore.  His has won me over.
> 
> Seriously, I do find Moonglow's spurt of activity rather interesting though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, when I first joined USMB I'd toggle my avatars. They're in a folder in my profile. When I picked the House avatar it sort of stuck for the better part of a year. Thinking of moving on to Roland Tembo or some other interesting character worthy of the space.
Click to expand...

Don't you dare.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when have I done things like everybody else?
Click to expand...


Well, for one, eating. Same with clothing, toileting and, likely, bathing. 

*Clenches rolled-up list of random factiods.*


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Hopefully that wasn't some sort of ploy to gain Towncred quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idgaf about town cred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were Scum that's exactly what I would say.
> 
> HRM...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly to measure me by your meta.
Click to expand...


But hey, you're avoiding me a bit now, right?

It's *really* common for Scum to say what you said, too.

My meta's in a state of perpetual chaos, by design.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...


 
it was a random vote. What did you see to watch?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when have I done things like everybody else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for one, eating. Same with clothing, toileting and, likely, bathing.
> 
> *Clenches rolled-up list of random factiods.*
Click to expand...


You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".

Not liking the game you are playing.

*FoS: Wake*


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Hopefully that wasn't some sort of ploy to gain Towncred quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idgaf about town cred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I were Scum that's exactly what I would say.
> 
> HRM...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly to measure me by your meta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But hey, you're avoiding me a bit now, right?
Click to expand...


In what alternate universe am i avoiding you?


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote: Moonglow*
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the easy group bandwagon lynch.....
Click to expand...

 
I think that's a good observation.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He react like typical Moonglow.  His response leans town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have we any data on his Scumgame?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> game 1 he was taken out pretty early for scum slipping, that's really all we know, but I've seen a lot of his town game and this doesn't seem much different
> 
> I'm not going to declare him town yet but nothing scummy either.
Click to expand...


We cannot afford to let our guard down, l no matter what.

Moonglow gaffed when he got caught the first time, and that was very quickly.

For all we know, with his experience, he's a combination of Dr. Evil and Christopher Hitchens when Scum. Let's just be wary, is all.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when have I done things like everybody else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for one, eating. Same with clothing, toileting and, likely, bathing.
> 
> *Clenches rolled-up list of random factiods.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".
> 
> Not liking the game you are playing.
> 
> *FoS: Wake*
Click to expand...


You don't eat like everyone else? How do you put on a hat?


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote: Moonglow*
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for the easy group bandwagon lynch.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that's a good observation.
Click to expand...


Uh, no.

Self-evident statements aren't good observations unless you enjoy the nickname, "Captain Obvious".


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when have I done things like everybody else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for one, eating. Same with clothing, toileting and, likely, bathing.
> 
> *Clenches rolled-up list of random factiods.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".
> 
> Not liking the game you are playing.
> 
> *FoS: Wake*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't eat like everyone else? How do you put on a hat?
Click to expand...


No, I don't. If you go to Titus' shindig, you can observe the truth of my statement.


----------



## Wake

I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.

House and Cafe, please weigh in.

Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?


----------



## House

I think Wake has me on ignore or summat.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".
> 
> Not liking the game you are playing.
> 
> *FoS: Wake*



Now we've got something.

A defensive reaction.

Do you feel threatened, House?


----------



## Wake

House said:


> I think Wake has me on ignore or summat.



Not ignoring you.

Posts are flying by.

Leave me a list of links and questions and I'll be sure to pick them up tomorrow. Gotta get to bed soon.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".
> 
> Not liking the game you are playing.
> 
> *FoS: Wake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we've got something.
> 
> A defensive reaction.
> 
> Do you feel threatened, House?
Click to expand...


No, I dislike people twisting my words.

Build a case on me using MY words/actions, not your bastardizations of them.


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a random vote. What did you see to watch?
Click to expand...


A chance for a plausible reaction and an opportunity to see if a player would speak on behalf of another player. 

Now to analyze.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".
> 
> Not liking the game you are playing.
> 
> *FoS: Wake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we've got something.
> 
> A defensive reaction.
> 
> Do you feel threatened, House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I dislike people twisting my words.
> 
> Build a case on me using MY words/actions, not your bastardizations of them.
Click to expand...


Hm, yeah... I don't really see how I'm twisting your words. It just feels like you're being overly defensive, so I have no qualms putting a little pressure on this.

*VOTE: House*

What do you think of Cafe and Wolf's slots so far?

What are your thoughts on claiming PRs?

Who do you least suspect, and can you name anything about them that feels suspicious to you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?



Ummm, what exchange?


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
Click to expand...

 
that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".
> 
> Not liking the game you are playing.
> 
> *FoS: Wake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we've got something.
> 
> A defensive reaction.
> 
> Do you feel threatened, House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I dislike people twisting my words.
> 
> Build a case on me using MY words/actions, not your bastardizations of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm, yeah... I don't really see how I'm twisting your words. It just feels like you're being overly defensive, so I have no qualms putting a little pressure on this.
> 
> *VOTE: House*
> 
> What do you think of Cafe and Wolf's slots so far?
> 
> What are your thoughts on claiming PRs?
> 
> Who do you least suspect, and can you name anything about them that feels suspicious to you?
Click to expand...


I don't care.

I don't care.

Nobody at all.

I don't respond well to manipulation our other forms of handling.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> What are your thoughts on claiming PRs?



NO

*Vote: Wake*


----------



## Wake

CaféAuLait said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is a silly RVS vote for my favorite Doc. E AKA House. Sorry Wake, your avatar just doesn't do it for me anymore.  His has won me over.
> 
> Seriously, I do find Moonglow's spurt of activity rather interesting though.
Click to expand...


Interestingly enough, I find your subtle suspicion of Moonglow's spurt of activity very interesting indeed.

Are you, perhaps, a Ghoul?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on claiming PRs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
Click to expand...


Your paranoia strikes me as Town.

Though I asked him what he thought on claiming PRs. Not on whether or not they should go ahead and claim. I'm trying my best to read him here, guys.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is a silly RVS vote for my favorite Doc. E AKA House. Sorry Wake, your avatar just doesn't do it for me anymore.  His has won me over.
> 
> Seriously, I do find Moonglow's spurt of activity rather interesting though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, I find your subtle suspicion of Moonglow's spurt of activity very interesting indeed.
> 
> Are you, perhaps, a Ghoul?
Click to expand...


And do you really think she's going to say yes if she is?

Besides, you should say, Hey Cafe, Are you scum?

Better reactions that way.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on claiming PRs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your paranoia strikes me as Town.
> 
> Though I asked him what he thought on claiming PRs. Not on whether or not they should go ahead and claim. I'm trying my best to read him here, guys.
Click to expand...


Shhhhh................................No PR talk. Even mentioning what people think of it is enough for someone to slip or scum to perk up their ears.

I spent a lot of time in game 3 silently PR hunting.


----------



## Wake

Alright, I think I've dropped enough pebbles for now.

Going to come back tomorrow morning and give analyses/reads.

Good night!


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on claiming PRs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your paranoia strikes me as Town.
> 
> Though I asked him what he thought on claiming PRs. Not on whether or not they should go ahead and claim. I'm trying my best to read him here, guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shhhhh................................No PR talk. Even mentioning what people think of it is enough for someone to slip or scum to perk up their ears.
> 
> I spent a lot of time in game 3 silently PR hunting.
Click to expand...


Oh, Ok, OK, You're right. I'll be more careful next time.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
Click to expand...


I would have had to have been angry though.

Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:

*unvote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

On an unrelated note, House is town.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?


 
first impression would be house. His game play annoys me. But that's an emotional reaction. I think he's town right now.

I don't have any scum reads yet so I wouldn't hammer anyone if I could.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first impression would be house. His game play annoys me. But that's an emotional reaction. I think he's town right now.
> 
> I don't have any scum reads yet so I wouldn't hammer anyone if I could.
Click to expand...


Your willingness to hammer a town read is noted.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
Click to expand...

 
most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
Click to expand...


Throes.

I'm a fucking passionate person.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first impression would be house. His game play annoys me. But that's an emotional reaction. I think he's town right now.
> 
> I don't have any scum reads yet so I wouldn't hammer anyone if I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your willingness to hammer a town read is noted.
Click to expand...

 
what part of I wouldn't if I could was difficult to understand?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
Click to expand...


It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first impression would be house. His game play annoys me. But that's an emotional reaction. I think he's town right now.
> 
> I don't have any scum reads yet so I wouldn't hammer anyone if I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your willingness to hammer a town read is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what part of I wouldn't if I could was difficult to understand?
Click to expand...


The part where it was irrelevant since you answered his question by naming me and admitting a town read on me.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
Click to expand...


Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.

Better?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
Click to expand...


That just confused me.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
Click to expand...


That said all kinds of weird things about you.


Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
Click to expand...


That's what I do.

On an unrelated note, why do you town read me over a behavior that is easily emulated as scum?


----------



## House

FTR, I like weird.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, was your vote on me serious or RVS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
Click to expand...


I'm not most people. I cuss lots. Lots and lots. And then some.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
Click to expand...

 
totally agree


----------



## Grandma

Oh, Avi, House is right, it's throes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> RVS over.
> 
> Ta-da!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's bullshit.
> 
> Not all of the players have had a chance to post yet.
> 
> It's still RVS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a fairly angry reaction over a rather pointless post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not most people. I cuss lots. Lots and lots. And then some.
Click to expand...


I swear a lot too. Tons.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Oh, Avi, House is right, it's throes.


 
not a word I use much


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Avi, House is right, it's throes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a word I use much
Click to expand...


How sad for you.


----------



## House

Anyone town reading me for being reckless and confrontational should feel bad.

Not for town reading me, but for what you are using to reach that conclusion.

Remember my scum chat in game 5. If you review it, you will understand what I am saying


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That said all kinds of weird things about you.
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have had to have been angry though.
> 
> Anyway, since RVS is over in record time:
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I do.
> 
> On an unrelated note, why do you town read me over a behavior that is easily emulated as scum?
Click to expand...


I'm weird. Sue me.

Because you are acting like you did in game 6 as town and like you acted in 1539 when you were town and Wake and I were scum. 

Irritable, annoying, and in your face. 

You know being you. No appeasy-buddy buddy stuff.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Anyone town reading me for being reckless and confrontational should feel bad.
> 
> Not for town reading me, but for what you are using to reach that conclusion.
> 
> Remember my scum chat in game 5. If you review it, you will understand what I am saying



Yeah, I've seen it. Still a townread. Deal with it.


----------



## House

Damn it!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is a silly RVS vote for my favorite Doc. E AKA House. Sorry Wake, your avatar just doesn't do it for me anymore.  His has won me over.
> 
> Seriously, I do find Moonglow's spurt of activity rather interesting though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, I find your subtle suspicion of Moonglow's spurt of activity very interesting indeed.
> 
> Are you, perhaps, a Ghoul?
Click to expand...



No, I'm not. I mentioned it because of all the activity here but seemingly no time at all elsewhere. Its bothering me


Wake said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vote is a silly RVS vote for my favorite Doc. E AKA House. Sorry Wake, your avatar just doesn't do it for me anymore.  His has won me over.
> 
> Seriously, I do find Moonglow's spurt of activity rather interesting though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestingly enough, I find your subtle suspicion of Moonglow's spurt of activity very interesting indeed.
> 
> Are you, perhaps, a Ghoul?
Click to expand...


I'm town. But I think I just screwed up referencing an ongoing game and broke the rules. I've never done two games at once and was blurring reads, unless I can still use that meta but I am unsure.

Wake or Wolfsister77 is that against the rules?


----------



## Wolfsister77

You can talk about people posting elsewhere and not in the game they are in but I'd be careful saying he's not posting in an ongoing game. Just to be safe. I doubt Aye will modkill you for it though. This isn't MS. Still, I'd be careful not to say anything about that game while it is ongoing.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And wolfsisters post is supposed to be quoted above, not Houses twice.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> And wolfsisters post is supposed to be quoted above, not Houses twice.



Now I'm jealous.


----------



## House

Damn it, I just realized that I cheated myself out of an opportunity to vote Titus.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> And wolfsisters post is supposed to be quoted above, not Houses twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm jealous.
Click to expand...


OMG, I just realized. It was not even your post it was Wake's post/question. One of you all need to change your avatar. Gah. (But you can see I've got you on my mind) LOL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Damn it, I just realized that I cheated myself out of an opportunity to vote Titus.



Who says you can't later. I'm not even sure scum has posted in this game yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> And wolfsisters post is supposed to be quoted above, not Houses twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, I just realized. It was not even your post it was Wake's post/question. One of you all need to change your avatar. Gah. (But you can see I've got you on my mind) LOL.
Click to expand...


OMG Cafe, take it to a private conversation why don't you? There's no hooking up in mafia games.


----------



## CaféAuLait

LOL


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, I just realized that I cheated myself out of an opportunity to vote Titus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you can't later. I'm not even sure scum has posted in this game yet.
Click to expand...


Every missed opportunity is a travesty.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh OK, House here:

*Vote: Titus*


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, back to a real vote, LOL.

*Unvote

Vote: Wake*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Gut is making me suspicious of Wake.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Gut is making me suspicious of Wake.



You sure it's not the beans?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gut is making me suspicious of Wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it's not the beans?
Click to expand...


I didn't eat anything with beans or anything that would upset my gut. LOL

 It's just he's a tiny bit appeasy with me. It's subtle and could mean nothing but my paranoia says otherwise.


----------



## FA_Q2

Holy crap - the game just started and we are on page 13 already.

Give me some time to catch up...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That said all kinds of weird things about you.
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> most people don't swear unless angry or in the throws of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I do.
> 
> On an unrelated note, why do you town read me over a behavior that is easily emulated as scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm weird. Sue me.
> 
> Because you are acting like you did in game 6 as town and like you acted in 1539 when you were town and Wake and I were scum.
> 
> Irritable, annoying, and in your face.
> 
> You know being you. No appeasy-buddy buddy stuff.
Click to expand...


He acted that way (in your face/irritable) in the game he played scum, but acted a different way with you in your hood. I don't know if you saw it or not, or remember it-  I am not calling him scum, but I think town reading someone so quickly can hurt us. Unless I misunderstood Aye's set-up, but I don't think I did- (anyone, correct me if I am wrong) -Scum get to kill us each night and so does the serial killer- we lose _two_ of us each night. This set-up reminds me of the Palace Game and we are looking to figure out different teams.  We are already behind the eight ball in this set up and scum have a leg up, so we need to be open to all possibilities- just my two cents.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Holy crap - the game just started and we are on page 13 already.
> 
> Give me some time to catch up...



page 13? The way this forum is set up I miss posts I swear were not there before, but only maybe a page- something like 7-10 posts at most,  if we are on page 13, there are a lot missing for me, I see page 5.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap - the game just started and we are on page 13 already.
> 
> Give me some time to catch up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> page 13? The way this forum is set up I miss posts I swear were not there before, but only maybe a page- something like 7-10 posts at most,  if we are on page 13, there are a lot missing for me, I see page 5.
Click to expand...



You can alter the number of posts you see per page in your User Profile. 

I'm n page 5, it's the default setting.


----------



## ★Arden

Gross. Later.


----------



## Grandma

★Arden said:


> Gross. Later.



What??


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> Gross. Later.




Nothing more to say here?  Willing to give up a name as to who you are on the main site so we can read your old games for meta? I'm sure none of us would mind.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gross. Later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??
Click to expand...


Lol you beat me to it. I am totally confused as well.


----------



## ★Arden

Yuck. Later.


----------



## ★Arden




----------



## FA_Q2

Not much to go on in the first 14 pages.  

Wake is really making me think he is scum.  Not so much that I am sure yet but certainly leaning that direction.  
House is leaning town for the time being.  
Wolf is a little scummy but then again, I am not used to cordial wolf.  Its to early to tell there.


----------



## Grandma

★Arden said:


>



Is someone drunk posting?


----------



## Shaitra

Dang, I went to bed too early!    Reading now.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That said all kinds of weird things about you.
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I do.
> 
> On an unrelated note, why do you town read me over a behavior that is easily emulated as scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm weird. Sue me.
> 
> Because you are acting like you did in game 6 as town and like you acted in 1539 when you were town and Wake and I were scum.
> 
> Irritable, annoying, and in your face.
> 
> You know being you. No appeasy-buddy buddy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted that way (in your face/irritable) in the game he played scum, but acted a different way with you in your hood. I don't know if you saw it or not, or remember it-  I am not calling him scum, but I think town reading someone so quickly can hurt us. Unless I misunderstood Aye's set-up, but I don't think I did- (anyone, correct me if I am wrong) -Scum get to kill us each night and so does the serial killer- we lose _two_ of us each night. This set-up reminds me of the Palace Game and we are looking to figure out different teams.  We are already behind the eight ball in this set up and scum have a leg up, so we need to be open to all possibilities- just my two cents.
Click to expand...


Now there is a townie post.


----------



## Shaitra

House said:


> Anyone town reading me for being reckless and confrontational should feel bad.
> 
> Not for town reading me, but for what you are using to reach that conclusion.
> 
> Remember my scum chat in game 5. If you review it, you will understand what I am saying



Now why would House say something like this?   File under "Things that make you go hmmm."


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone town reading me for being reckless and confrontational should feel bad.
> 
> Not for town reading me, but for what you are using to reach that conclusion.
> 
> Remember my scum chat in game 5. If you review it, you will understand what I am saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would House say something like this?   File under "Things that make you go hmmm."
Click to expand...


Yes, very suspicious that House would intentionally say stuff in order to make people not read him as town so easily.

He *must* be up to shenanigans!


----------



## House

A better reason to be suspicious of me would be too actually read my scum chat in game five and come to the conclusion I was leading folks to.


----------



## Shaitra

With you it's hard to tell!


----------



## Shaitra

Preliminary reads on what we have so far:  Town - Wolf, Grandma, Wake

Not liking Arden's posts at all.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone town reading me for being reckless and confrontational should feel bad.
> 
> Not for town reading me, but for what you are using to reach that conclusion.
> 
> Remember my scum chat in game 5. If you review it, you will understand what I am saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now why would House say something like this?   File under "Things that make you go hmmm."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, very suspicious that House would intentionally say stuff in order to make people not read him as town so easily.
> 
> He *must* be up to shenanigans!
Click to expand...



Aha! He's the Jester! Don't lynch him.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Vote Count will be up later today. *


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah OK, House is still a townread. Wake still makes me suspicious. Nothing on anyone else yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That said all kinds of weird things about you.
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I do.
> 
> On an unrelated note, why do you town read me over a behavior that is easily emulated as scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm weird. Sue me.
> 
> Because you are acting like you did in game 6 as town and like you acted in 1539 when you were town and Wake and I were scum.
> 
> Irritable, annoying, and in your face.
> 
> You know being you. No appeasy-buddy buddy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted that way (in your face/irritable) in the game he played scum, but acted a different way with you in your hood. I don't know if you saw it or not, or remember it-  I am not calling him scum, but I think town reading someone so quickly can hurt us. Unless I misunderstood Aye's set-up, but I don't think I did- (anyone, correct me if I am wrong) -Scum get to kill us each night and so does the serial killer- we lose _two_ of us each night. This set-up reminds me of the Palace Game and we are looking to figure out different teams.  We are already behind the eight ball in this set up and scum have a leg up, so we need to be open to all possibilities- just my two cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there is a townie post.
Click to expand...





House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That said all kinds of weird things about you.
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I do.
> 
> On an unrelated note, why do you town read me over a behavior that is easily emulated as scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm weird. Sue me.
> 
> Because you are acting like you did in game 6 as town and like you acted in 1539 when you were town and Wake and I were scum.
> 
> Irritable, annoying, and in your face.
> 
> You know being you. No appeasy-buddy buddy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted that way (in your face/irritable) in the game he played scum, but acted a different way with you in your hood. I don't know if you saw it or not, or remember it-  I am not calling him scum, but I think town reading someone so quickly can hurt us. Unless I misunderstood Aye's set-up, but I don't think I did- (anyone, correct me if I am wrong) -Scum get to kill us each night and so does the serial killer- we lose _two_ of us each night. This set-up reminds me of the Palace Game and we are looking to figure out different teams.  We are already behind the eight ball in this set up and scum have a leg up, so we need to be open to all possibilities- just my two cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there is a townie post.
Click to expand...


LOL-Don't read me as town too quickly he says. Here's a townie post from someone who has barely posted he says.

Good one House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry that quote showed up twice in the above post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That said all kinds of weird things about you.
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's mafia. Let's keep it to the anger. I don't want to hear about anyone's throes of passion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn it, all this cock-blocking is pissing me off.
> 
> Better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I do.
> 
> On an unrelated note, why do you town read me over a behavior that is easily emulated as scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm weird. Sue me.
> 
> Because you are acting like you did in game 6 as town and like you acted in 1539 when you were town and Wake and I were scum.
> 
> Irritable, annoying, and in your face.
> 
> You know being you. No appeasy-buddy buddy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted that way (in your face/irritable) in the game he played scum, but acted a different way with you in your hood. I don't know if you saw it or not, or remember it-  I am not calling him scum, but I think town reading someone so quickly can hurt us. Unless I misunderstood Aye's set-up, but I don't think I did- (anyone, correct me if I am wrong) -Scum get to kill us each night and so does the serial killer- we lose _two_ of us each night. This set-up reminds me of the Palace Game and we are looking to figure out different teams.  We are already behind the eight ball in this set up and scum have a leg up, so we need to be open to all possibilities- just my two cents.
Click to expand...


I have some offsite town meta on him too. And yeah, it totally sucks we have 2 killing roles a night. I am hoping the SK gets cured N1. Remember the Psych. That's going to be important. Plus, we have a cop and a doctor. That will help.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Has anyone heard anything from SR? I haven't since Fri.


----------



## Wake

Good morning fellow peeps.

SR hasn't been online here or there for a few days. I am hoping she's safe and alright.


----------



## Wolfsister77

She's fine. Posting at MS this morning. I have an insanely busy work day today so don't expect much from me until this evening.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> And wolfsisters post is supposed to be quoted above, not Houses twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm jealous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG, I just realized. It was not even your post it was Wake's post/question. One of you all need to change your avatar. Gah. (But you can see I've got you on my mind) LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG Cafe, take it to a private conversation why don't you? There's no hooking up in mafia games.
Click to expand...


Actually...

Lover - MafiaWiki

Also, Fire Emblem Awakening Mafia revolved around the dynamic of male and female players falling in love, marrying, and bringing into the game new players. (Fire Emblem: Awakening for 3DS revolved around the theme of your male and female players eventually falling in love, getting married, and eventually starting families.) Excellent game, both Mafia and 3DS versions.

Fire Emblem Awakening Mafia Game Over bull mafiascum.net


----------



## Moonglow

Marriage of players, oh my, that will not do. I want to be a bachelor till death...


----------



## ScarletRage

I had no clue this started and was dealing with personal stuff.

I will read tonight and fuck with your brain.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> I had no clue this started and was dealing with personal stuff.
> 
> I will read tonight and fuck with your brain.


 
hope all is good. Be careful about screwing with the brains of some of these guys. They like it


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> *VOTE: Shaitra*
> 
> I wanna see what happens.



Were you disappointed when nothing happened?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said all kinds of weird things about you.
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I do.
> 
> On an unrelated note, why do you town read me over a behavior that is easily emulated as scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm weird. Sue me.
> 
> Because you are acting like you did in game 6 as town and like you acted in 1539 when you were town and Wake and I were scum.
> 
> Irritable, annoying, and in your face.
> 
> You know being you. No appeasy-buddy buddy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted that way (in your face/irritable) in the game he played scum, but acted a different way with you in your hood. I don't know if you saw it or not, or remember it-  I am not calling him scum, but I think town reading someone so quickly can hurt us. Unless I misunderstood Aye's set-up, but I don't think I did- (anyone, correct me if I am wrong) -Scum get to kill us each night and so does the serial killer- we lose _two_ of us each night. This set-up reminds me of the Palace Game and we are looking to figure out different teams.  We are already behind the eight ball in this set up and scum have a leg up, so we need to be open to all possibilities- just my two cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there is a townie post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That said all kinds of weird things about you.
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That just confused me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I do.
> 
> On an unrelated note, why do you town read me over a behavior that is easily emulated as scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm weird. Sue me.
> 
> Because you are acting like you did in game 6 as town and like you acted in 1539 when you were town and Wake and I were scum.
> 
> Irritable, annoying, and in your face.
> 
> You know being you. No appeasy-buddy buddy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He acted that way (in your face/irritable) in the game he played scum, but acted a different way with you in your hood. I don't know if you saw it or not, or remember it-  I am not calling him scum, but I think town reading someone so quickly can hurt us. Unless I misunderstood Aye's set-up, but I don't think I did- (anyone, correct me if I am wrong) -Scum get to kill us each night and so does the serial killer- we lose _two_ of us each night. This set-up reminds me of the Palace Game and we are looking to figure out different teams.  We are already behind the eight ball in this set up and scum have a leg up, so we need to be open to all possibilities- just my two cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there is a townie post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Don't read me as town too quickly he says. Here's a townie post from someone who has barely posted he says.
> 
> Good one House.
Click to expand...

I said the post was townie, not the player.
Pay attention. ;-)


----------



## Wolfsister77

Everyone draws the scum card sooner or later.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 I also scum hunt when I am town, which I have not been doing this game.

I don't know if you genuinely missed that or if you are sandbagging your read of me, but I expect more from you.

I'm surprised Cafe didn't catch that, as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 I also scum hunt when I am town, which I have not been doing this game.
> 
> I don't know if you genuinely missed that or if you are sandbagging your read of me, but I expect more from you.
> 
> I'm surprised Cafe didn't catch that, as well.



How much scum hunting as anyone done yet? I have, Wake has, FA and Shaitra a little bit but really not many people have scum hunted yet. I would of noticed this sooner or later but right now, we are all just developing reads. Many haven't posted much at all yet. 

Give it time. BTW, my townread on you isn't set in stone. However, I'm pretty sure of it. Think what you want of my performance. I told everyone in the sign up thread, due to RL issues, I wasn't going to be able to put the same time and energy into this game as others.

People expect so much out of me. I either need to fight like hell, be rah rah rah go town, or I'm a disappointment to people. It's a little discouraging because with the bar set that high, there's no place for me to go but down.


----------



## House

Hard to get reads without scum hunting. 

I disagree with your pessimism. Much is expected of you because you are seen doing it. It's not out of left field.

You are a good player, I'm just trying to discern your mindset.


----------



## House

Also, the fact you are a good player is what raises eyebrows when you aren't seen playing at 100%. 

You bring it on yourself! ;-)

I will try to keep your quasi-V/LA In mind.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch.
> 
> What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.
> 
> It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non.
> 
> No-Lynching is a suitable tactic in very certain situations. The act of doing so, even in the early-game, isn't necessarily Scummy. It may be, WOlfie, that House is a Townie who still has a bit of inexperience. I mean, he's only been playing a few months know. It's been six years for me and I'm still learning subtleties as I go about my business.
> 
> In theory yes NL during the early game does deny Town information and isn't recommended for optimal play. The question is whether or not House deserves to be lynched over it and, to that, I must say no. Though if you wish to continue with it I'll abide it, but still question you here and there as you pursue that angle. Personally I think a more pressing matter is Arden's bit about her Role PM although, since we're still in RVS, anything silly goes.
> 
> As for me continuously defending House that indicates that there's been more than one occasion that I've done such. In fact regarding me questioning you for voting House for his NL attempt, I don't think that even qualifies as defending him, because in truth I'm more or less wondering over *your* intent here.
> 
> Do you think House has the wherewithal to push through a NL today? I don't.
> 
> Anti-Town =/= Scum, so I reason it's not always valid to try and lynch someone for Anti-Town behavior, whether bourne of inexperience or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
Click to expand...


My vote was also done during RVS. Why did you attribute my vote more gravity that Arden's, when hers was predicated on a lie and mine was an obvious non-starter?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> You underestimate House at your own peril.



This comment suggests to me that scum!Wolfie is subconsciously acting to eliminate a that while voicing her vote as being motivated from a townie mindset.

*Vote: Wolfie*


----------



## House

That = threat


----------



## House

Voicing = couching

Damn.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch.
> 
> What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.
> 
> It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non.
> 
> No-Lynching is a suitable tactic in very certain situations. The act of doing so, even in the early-game, isn't necessarily Scummy. It may be, WOlfie, that House is a Townie who still has a bit of inexperience. I mean, he's only been playing a few months know. It's been six years for me and I'm still learning subtleties as I go about my business.
> 
> In theory yes NL during the early game does deny Town information and isn't recommended for optimal play. The question is whether or not House deserves to be lynched over it and, to that, I must say no. Though if you wish to continue with it I'll abide it, but still question you here and there as you pursue that angle. Personally I think a more pressing matter is Arden's bit about her Role PM although, since we're still in RVS, anything silly goes.
> 
> As for me continuously defending House that indicates that there's been more than one occasion that I've done such. In fact regarding me questioning you for voting House for his NL attempt, I don't think that even qualifies as defending him, because in truth I'm more or less wondering over *your* intent here.
> 
> Do you think House has the wherewithal to push through a NL today? I don't.
> 
> Anti-Town =/= Scum, so I reason it's not always valid to try and lynch someone for Anti-Town behavior, whether bourne of inexperience or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My vote was also done during RVS. Why did you attribute my vote more gravity that Arden's, when hers was predicated on a lie and mine was an obvious non-starter?
Click to expand...


Arden's was a silly RVS vote that means nothing. Your vote advocates a policy that can hurt town. Plus it gets us out of RVS by making a serious vote for a serious reason.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House I do not underestimate. I believe he will be far more cautious since the last game we played where we got him.
> 
> Do you honestly think you should be moving to take House out so early? While there's not really any Town motivation for doing so I don't see much Scum-motivation for doing something so blatant like that.
> 
> If memory serves House's NL was in RVS, too. Hm. Now I'm getting paranoid here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already unvoted NL and declared RVS over. Both scum and town will do that so he could be either at this point. It's only one vote. I'm not putting him at L-1 or declaring intent to hammer or anything like that. Just letting him know he hasn't done anything too townie yet.
Click to expand...


This supports my theory.

Happy with my vote thus far.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You are so full of BS it's laughable House. Get a real reason to vote me and then we'll talk. Otherwise, take your fabricated scumread and shove it where the sun don't shine.

Oh, and have a beautiful day.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You got any reads on anyone else House or are you just going to come in here, make up some pathetic excuse to vote me that isn't even worthy of the worst mafia player, and then leave?

I'm disappointed in you now. You've moved from town to null.

Still fine with my vote on Wake.

That is all until more people post. I gotta get back to work.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch.
> 
> What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.
> 
> It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non.
> 
> No-Lynching is a suitable tactic in very certain situations. The act of doing so, even in the early-game, isn't necessarily Scummy. It may be, WOlfie, that House is a Townie who still has a bit of inexperience. I mean, he's only been playing a few months know. It's been six years for me and I'm still learning subtleties as I go about my business.
> 
> In theory yes NL during the early game does deny Town information and isn't recommended for optimal play. The question is whether or not House deserves to be lynched over it and, to that, I must say no. Though if you wish to continue with it I'll abide it, but still question you here and there as you pursue that angle. Personally I think a more pressing matter is Arden's bit about her Role PM although, since we're still in RVS, anything silly goes.
> 
> As for me continuously defending House that indicates that there's been more than one occasion that I've done such. In fact regarding me questioning you for voting House for his NL attempt, I don't think that even qualifies as defending him, because in truth I'm more or less wondering over *your* intent here.
> 
> Do you think House has the wherewithal to push through a NL today? I don't.
> 
> Anti-Town =/= Scum, so I reason it's not always valid to try and lynch someone for Anti-Town behavior, whether bourne of inexperience or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My vote was also done during RVS. Why did you attribute my vote more gravity that Arden's, when hers was predicated on a lie and mine was an obvious non-starter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arden's was a silly RVS vote that means nothing. Your vote advocates a policy that can hurt town. Plus it gets us out of RVS by making a serious vote for a serious reason.
Click to expand...


Voting Arden for lying about her role pm would have also ended rvs.

Can't buy this logic.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non.
> 
> No-Lynching is a suitable tactic in very certain situations. The act of doing so, even in the early-game, isn't necessarily Scummy. It may be, WOlfie, that House is a Townie who still has a bit of inexperience. I mean, he's only been playing a few months know. It's been six years for me and I'm still learning subtleties as I go about my business.
> 
> In theory yes NL during the early game does deny Town information and isn't recommended for optimal play. The question is whether or not House deserves to be lynched over it and, to that, I must say no. Though if you wish to continue with it I'll abide it, but still question you here and there as you pursue that angle. Personally I think a more pressing matter is Arden's bit about her Role PM although, since we're still in RVS, anything silly goes.
> 
> As for me continuously defending House that indicates that there's been more than one occasion that I've done such. In fact regarding me questioning you for voting House for his NL attempt, I don't think that even qualifies as defending him, because in truth I'm more or less wondering over *your* intent here.
> 
> Do you think House has the wherewithal to push through a NL today? I don't.
> 
> Anti-Town =/= Scum, so I reason it's not always valid to try and lynch someone for Anti-Town behavior, whether bourne of inexperience or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My vote was also done during RVS. Why did you attribute my vote more gravity that Arden's, when hers was predicated on a lie and mine was an obvious non-starter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arden's was a silly RVS vote that means nothing. Your vote advocates a policy that can hurt town. Plus it gets us out of RVS by making a serious vote for a serious reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voting Arden for lying about her role pm would have also ended rvs.
> 
> Can't buy this logic.
Click to expand...


idgaf

Do you have reads on anyone else or I am I the sole object of your obsession?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> You've moved from town to null.



Interesting.

Still taking inquisition personally, I see.

No, you aren't the only person I'm reading up on, but I have to start somewhere.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've moved from town to null.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Still taking inquisition personally, I see.
> 
> No, you aren't the only person I'm reading up on, but I have to start somewhere.
Click to expand...


Nope, Your case on me is shit and makes you scummier than you were before because scum have to fabricate scumreads on townies. 

I'm moving on. Later I'll explain my vote on Wake better.


----------



## House

arden: Do you plan on scum hunting, or is all of your participation going to consist of active lurking?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 1.1*​
*House (2)*: CafeAuLait, Wake
*Wolfsister77 (2)*: Arden, House
*ScarletRage (1)*: Avatar4321
*Arden (1)*: Moonglow
*Wake (1)*: Wolfsister77


*Not Voting*:  ScarletRage, Grandma, Shaitra, FA_Q2

*With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!*
*Deadline is 11/03/14, @ 8PM central.*



*Do not talk about other ongoing games (whether or this site or others) in this game. That's a NONO and can be seen as a form of cheating.*


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote* *Arden*

she's been back and hasn't responded to any questions on why she said her role pm told her to vote wolf or really contributed at all so far


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfie's case on Wake:



Wake said:


> What are some valid things to look for when hunting Scum?
> 
> Well, for one, words that ring hollow, or fake. THAT is one thing to look out for. Hyperbole and taking words out of context are also very important. Feeling like you're being manipulated, evaded, or that someone's being disingenuous are all things to note, too.



IIoA



Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He already unvoted NL and declared RVS over. Both scum and town will do that so he could be either at this point. It's only one vote. I'm not putting him at L-1 or declaring intent to hammer or anything like that. Just letting him know he hasn't done anything too townie yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. That is good. You should always be on your guard in these games. I was right to think you would be a good Mafia player, Wolfie.
Click to expand...


This is very sweet but looks like buddying.



Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on claiming PRs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your paranoia strikes me as Town.
> 
> Though I asked him what he thought on claiming PRs. Not on whether or not they should go ahead and claim. I'm trying my best to read him here, guys.
Click to expand...


Immediately says I'm town cuz I don't want to speculate about PR's. However, as scum in 1539, that Wake replaced into, I attacked a townie as scum for saying scum should of shot a player who had dropped so many PR hints D1 it wasn't even funny. Wake ended up replacing me in that game and knows scum-Wolfie will try to shut down PR talk for towncred.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Shhhhh................................No PR talk. Even mentioning what people think of it is enough for someone to slip or scum to perk up their ears.
> 
> I spent a lot of time in game 3 silently PR hunting.





Wake said:


> Oh, Ok, OK, You're right. I'll be more careful next time.



Appeasing me which is something scum will do when a townie is coming down on them hard for something.

This explains my vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> *Vote: Wolf*
> 
> My Role PM says she's guilty.





Wake said:


> Arden, why you voting Wolfie?





★Arden said:


> Gross. Later.





★Arden said:


> Yuck. Later.





★Arden said:


>



FoS: Arden

I find this posting to be really uninspiring for getting a read.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not liking Wolfie's picking on House. Will keep my eyes on you to see if this is your Scum-game. HRM.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a No-Lynch, and I think House should understand the gravity of that movement. By not lynching someone we get denied information we need.
> 
> Awaiting answers from Arden. Watching Cafe and Avatar b/c of their votes. Hm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch.
> 
> What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.
> 
> It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non.
> 
> No-Lynching is a suitable tactic in very certain situations. The act of doing so, even in the early-game, isn't necessarily Scummy. It may be, WOlfie, that House is a Townie who still has a bit of inexperience. I mean, he's only been playing a few months know. It's been six years for me and I'm still learning subtleties as I go about my business.
> 
> In theory yes NL during the early game does deny Town information and isn't recommended for optimal play. The question is whether or not House deserves to be lynched over it and, to that, I must say no. Though if you wish to continue with it I'll abide it, but still question you here and there as you pursue that angle. Personally I think a more pressing matter is Arden's bit about her Role PM although, since we're still in RVS, anything silly goes.
> 
> As for me continuously defending House that indicates that there's been more than one occasion that I've done such. In fact regarding me questioning you for voting House for his NL attempt, I don't think that even qualifies as defending him, because in truth I'm more or less wondering over *your* intent here.
> 
> Do you think House has the wherewithal to push through a NL today? I don't.
> 
> Anti-Town =/= Scum, so I reason it's not always valid to try and lynch someone for Anti-Town behavior, whether bourne of inexperience or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
Click to expand...


Here is where House thanks my post explaining why I didn't have a problem with Arden's RVS vote.



House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was, and I voted for a no lynch for the express reason of ending RVS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I suppose that makes sense, but you know there's other ways of doing that, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when have I done things like everybody else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, for one, eating. Same with clothing, toileting and, likely, bathing.
> 
> *Clenches rolled-up list of random factiods.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".
> 
> Not liking the game you are playing.
> 
> *FoS: Wake*
Click to expand...


Has an FoS on Wake here for not liking Wake's manipulations of him.



House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".
> 
> Not liking the game you are playing.
> 
> *FoS: Wake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we've got something.
> 
> A defensive reaction.
> 
> Do you feel threatened, House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I dislike people twisting my words.
> 
> Build a case on me using MY words/actions, not your bastardizations of them.
Click to expand...


More anger at Wake for word twisting. Here he's got a good case on Wake already but does nothing but FoS. Hmmmm..........................



House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being disingenuous. I said "when have I done things *like *everyone else", not "when have I done what everyone does".
> 
> Not liking the game you are playing.
> 
> *FoS: Wake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we've got something.
> 
> A defensive reaction.
> 
> Do you feel threatened, House?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I dislike people twisting my words.
> 
> Build a case on me using MY words/actions, not your bastardizations of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hm, yeah... I don't really see how I'm twisting your words. It just feels like you're being overly defensive, so I have no qualms putting a little pressure on this.
> 
> *VOTE: House*
> 
> What do you think of Cafe and Wolf's slots so far?
> 
> What are your thoughts on claiming PRs?
> 
> Who do you least suspect, and can you name anything about them that feels suspicious to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> I don't care.
> 
> Nobody at all.
> 
> I don't respond well to manipulation our other forms of handling.
Click to expand...


More anger at Wake for manipulating his words and really, he does have a case against Wake here. But does nothing.



House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is a big boy who is more than capable of taking care of himself. The sooner we get out of RVS, the better. And if you don't like NL, like I don't, you should understand why I voted for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he has the wherewithal to see through a No-Lynch.
> 
> What's important is whether or not his push for a NL makes him Scum.
> 
> It doesn't, and isn't indicative of his alignment. Since voting for a No-Lynch isn't synonymous with being Scum, I don't really understand why you voted for him. If you would, I'd appreciate some sort of explanation on why he should be voted for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non.
> 
> No-Lynching is a suitable tactic in very certain situations. The act of doing so, even in the early-game, isn't necessarily Scummy. It may be, WOlfie, that House is a Townie who still has a bit of inexperience. I mean, he's only been playing a few months know. It's been six years for me and I'm still learning subtleties as I go about my business.
> 
> In theory yes NL during the early game does deny Town information and isn't recommended for optimal play. The question is whether or not House deserves to be lynched over it and, to that, I must say no. Though if you wish to continue with it I'll abide it, but still question you here and there as you pursue that angle. Personally I think a more pressing matter is Arden's bit about her Role PM although, since we're still in RVS, anything silly goes.
> 
> As for me continuously defending House that indicates that there's been more than one occasion that I've done such. In fact regarding me questioning you for voting House for his NL attempt, I don't think that even qualifies as defending him, because in truth I'm more or less wondering over *your* intent here.
> 
> Do you think House has the wherewithal to push through a NL today? I don't.
> 
> Anti-Town =/= Scum, so I reason it's not always valid to try and lynch someone for Anti-Town behavior, whether bourne of inexperience or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My vote was also done during RVS. Why did you attribute my vote more gravity that Arden's, when hers was predicated on a lie and mine was an obvious non-starter?
Click to expand...


Even though he thanked my post explaining why I didn't have a problem with Arden's RVS vote, he suddenly brings it up again and redundantly asks me about it when I've already answered it. Hmmmmm.........................



House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comment suggests to me that scum!Wolfie is subconsciously acting to eliminate a that while voicing her vote as being motivated from a townie mindset.
> 
> *Vote: Wolfie*
Click to expand...


Votes for me for something he earlier thanked me for which tells me he just pounced on  something to scumread me for while forgetting he thought it was a good answer yesterday. Hmmmm.......................................



House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House I do not underestimate. I believe he will be far more cautious since the last game we played where we got him.
> 
> Do you honestly think you should be moving to take House out so early? While there's not really any Town motivation for doing so I don't see much Scum-motivation for doing something so blatant like that.
> 
> If memory serves House's NL was in RVS, too. Hm. Now I'm getting paranoid here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already unvoted NL and declared RVS over. Both scum and town will do that so he could be either at this point. It's only one vote. I'm not putting him at L-1 or declaring intent to hammer or anything like that. Just letting him know he hasn't done anything too townie yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This supports my theory.
> 
> Happy with my vote thus far.
Click to expand...


Says this somehow supports some BS theory about how I am somehow trying to get rid of a threat while trying to appear townie which makes zero sense and is word salad basically. Hard to defend against something like this because it's so bad.

House's case on me is bad and he should feel bad.



House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. NL denies info. to town. At the least it's anti-town, at the most it's scummy. Why do you keep defending House anyway Wake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non.
> 
> No-Lynching is a suitable tactic in very certain situations. The act of doing so, even in the early-game, isn't necessarily Scummy. It may be, WOlfie, that House is a Townie who still has a bit of inexperience. I mean, he's only been playing a few months know. It's been six years for me and I'm still learning subtleties as I go about my business.
> 
> In theory yes NL during the early game does deny Town information and isn't recommended for optimal play. The question is whether or not House deserves to be lynched over it and, to that, I must say no. Though if you wish to continue with it I'll abide it, but still question you here and there as you pursue that angle. Personally I think a more pressing matter is Arden's bit about her Role PM although, since we're still in RVS, anything silly goes.
> 
> As for me continuously defending House that indicates that there's been more than one occasion that I've done such. In fact regarding me questioning you for voting House for his NL attempt, I don't think that even qualifies as defending him, because in truth I'm more or less wondering over *your* intent here.
> 
> Do you think House has the wherewithal to push through a NL today? I don't.
> 
> Anti-Town =/= Scum, so I reason it's not always valid to try and lynch someone for Anti-Town behavior, whether bourne of inexperience or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A NL on D1 is bad play and hurts town. There is no town motivation for doing so. So I'm happy with my vote Wake.
> 
> You underestimate House at your own peril.
> 
> Arden's comment means nothing to me cuz it was in RVS stage and I already gave it the appropriate response. If she pushes it further, she will be lying and then I'll change my vote but for now, there's no reason to vote for her for a silly RVS vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My vote was also done during RVS. Why did you attribute my vote more gravity that Arden's, when hers was predicated on a lie and mine was an obvious non-starter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arden's was a silly RVS vote that means nothing. Your vote advocates a policy that can hurt town. Plus it gets us out of RVS by making a serious vote for a serious reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Voting Arden for lying about her role pm would have also ended rvs.
> 
> Can't buy this logic.
Click to expand...


Now, doesn't like my explanation for having no trouble with Arden's RVS vote when yesterday he thanked me for it. Oops, contradiction much?

FoS: House


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra leans town right now. 

Moonglow, FA, and Grandma, Avi-null, leaning town.

Cafe, SR-null

Wake, Arden, House-explained


----------



## Wolfsister77

Anyone else saying they expect more from me can kiss my ass...................................


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-Newbie 1539 is not an ongoing game and has already ended in a scum win so it's o.k. to discuss.

Mewbie 1539 Game Over -- Cats rule bull mafiascum.net


----------



## Wolfsister77

My above post was in response to Aye's mod note in the last vote count. I am not discussing ongoing games.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and if you any of you get really bored sometime you can read this one: Newbie 1532 Whammy Game Over bull mafiascum.net

I lost my shit on a player for running me up to L-1 and outed my PR. It was good times. 

If you read the Dead PT link, Jingle has some great scum advice in there for newbies. Might be fun to check out.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Anyone else saying they expect more from me can kiss my ass...................................


Can I get a coke,,with ice?
I am surprised so much activity and yet not all has responded...Does it look like lurking? Or maybe just holding out and letting others move first...???

Thanks for the advice maybe I can use it next time I am scummy in a game..


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Wolfsister77 I also scum hunt when I am town, which I have not been doing this game.
> 
> I don't know if you genuinely missed that or if you are sandbagging your read of me, but I expect more from you.
> 
> I'm surprised Cafe didn't catch that, as well.



To me, just about every post someone makes is a form of scum hunting and or possible tells from scum themselves. But, you say you are not.  You may not be scum hunting actively as you claim above, BUT others are reacting to your posts and I or others can take away information from those reacting or answering your posts and file those reactions away or use them to rebut a claim or statement later.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 I also scum hunt when I am town, which I have not been doing this game.
> 
> I don't know if you genuinely missed that or if you are sandbagging your read of me, but I expect more from you.
> 
> I'm surprised Cafe didn't catch that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much scum hunting as anyone done yet? I have, Wake has, FA and Shaitra a little bit but really not many people have scum hunted yet. I would of noticed this sooner or later but right now, we are all just developing reads. Many haven't posted much at all yet.
> 
> Give it time. BTW, my townread on you isn't set in stone. However, I'm pretty sure of it. Think what you want of my performance. I told everyone in the sign up thread, due to RL issues, I wasn't going to be able to put the same time and energy into this game as others.
> 
> People expect so much out of me. I either need to fight like hell, be rah rah rah go town, or I'm a disappointment to people. It's a little discouraging because with the bar set that high, there's no place for me to go but down.
Click to expand...



Wolf, I don't know why you read 'disappointment' I think you put too much of a burden on yourself. When I do my reads which your reference above , go town Wolf type stuff (which I am unsure we can even discuss given Ayes warning in the VC)- So I am going to keep  this post in general terms- my reads are not disappointment but reading different meta- please don't take reads personally, okay?


----------



## CaféAuLait

and

*Unvote*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else saying they expect more from me can kiss my ass...................................
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a coke,,with ice?
> I am surprised so much activity and yet not all has responded...Does it look like lurking? Or maybe just holding out and letting others move first...???
> 
> Thanks for the advice maybe I can use it next time I am scummy in a game..
Click to expand...


I can't call it scummy yet, (those not responding), since I had no clue the game started last night but just happened to catch we started last night while in the political forums.

However, the last sentence of your post bothers me Moon. I did not see any advice offered by Wolf, just an FYI and you thank her for her advice and then say maybe you can use it for the next time you are scummy. Your post raises a tiny red flag in my head- as if you are getting in front of a scum read.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolf*
> 
> My Role PM says she's guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arden, why you voting Wolfie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gross. Later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. Later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoS: Arden
> 
> I find this posting to be really uninspiring for getting a read.
Click to expand...



I don't know what to make of Arden. In game 6 she was very helpful and quite different, *but* also had sarcastic posts or playful posts as well. I also tend not to hard read in the first few pages, RVS, etc.,( maybe I should look at it harder though) I do come back to them to see if my scum reads voted for another person I am scum reading though- IIRC it nearly never fails one of them have voted for each other or at least one. Anyway, my point Arden is one of my hard reads, along with Shai and Aye when she plays.  

As far as Wake and House. I have no real read on either of them, I am null - was a little iffy on Wake's post-o-rama last night- but went to the main site and see he is erratic like that in a different game, but was town. I have a slight town read on Grandma. And a slight scum read coming from Moon ( reasons in my posts) . I am going back to the main site to read again- which game was it where you and Wake were scum Wolf? I think you said you and he were scum in a game a few posts back.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolf*
> 
> My Role PM says she's guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arden, why you voting Wolfie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gross. Later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck. Later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FoS: Arden
> 
> I find this posting to be really uninspiring for getting a read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of Arden. In game 6 she was very helpful and quite different, *but* also had sarcastic posts or playful posts as well. I also tend not to hard read in the first few pages, RVS, etc.,( maybe I should look at it harder though) I do come back to them to see if my scum reads voted for another person I am scum reading though- IIRC it nearly never fails one of them have voted for each other or at least one. Anyway, my point Arden is one of my hard reads, along with Shai and Aye when she plays.
> 
> As far as Wake and House. I have no real read on either of them, I am null - was a little iffy on Wake's post-o-rama last night- but went to the main site and see he is erratic like that in a different game, but was town. I have a slight town read on Grandma. And a slight scum read coming from Moon ( reasons in my posts) . I am going back to the main site to read again- which game was it where you and Wake were scum Wolf? I think you said you and he were scum in a game a few posts back.
Click to expand...


I linked it in an earlier post-newbie 1539.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else saying they expect more from me can kiss my ass...................................
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a coke,,with ice?
> I am surprised so much activity and yet not all has responded...Does it look like lurking? Or maybe just holding out and letting others move first...???
> 
> Thanks for the advice maybe I can use it next time I am scummy in a game..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't call it scummy yet, (those not responding), since I had no clue the game started last night but just happened to catch we started last night while in the political forums.
> 
> However, the last sentence of your post bothers me Moon. I did not see any advice offered by Wolf, just an FYI and you thank her for her advice and then say maybe you can use it for the next time you are scummy. Your post raises a tiny red flag in my head- as if you are getting in front of a scum read.
Click to expand...


Actually, he was talking about the advice in the earlier post where I said the Dead PT to the game I linked 1532 had some scum advice for newbies. The fact that he mentioned that the way he did and use of the words serial players in an earlier post makes me want the Psych to target Moon N1. Unless there is a more obvious tell from someone else. 

Other than that, I'm not SK hunting right now anyway. I'm more interested in hitting scum now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Thank you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 I also scum hunt when I am town, which I have not been doing this game.
> 
> I don't know if you genuinely missed that or if you are sandbagging your read of me, but I expect more from you.
> 
> I'm surprised Cafe didn't catch that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much scum hunting as anyone done yet? I have, Wake has, FA and Shaitra a little bit but really not many people have scum hunted yet. I would of noticed this sooner or later but right now, we are all just developing reads. Many haven't posted much at all yet.
> 
> Give it time. BTW, my townread on you isn't set in stone. However, I'm pretty sure of it. Think what you want of my performance. I told everyone in the sign up thread, due to RL issues, I wasn't going to be able to put the same time and energy into this game as others.
> 
> People expect so much out of me. I either need to fight like hell, be rah rah rah go town, or I'm a disappointment to people. It's a little discouraging because with the bar set that high, there's no place for me to go but down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I don't know why you read 'disappointment' I think you put too much of a burden on yourself. When I do my reads which your reference above , go town Wolf type stuff (which I am unsure we can even discuss given Ayes warning in the VC)- So I am going to keep  this post in general terms- my reads are not disappointment but reading different meta- please don't take reads personally, okay?
Click to expand...


The disappointment comment was about something else I can't discuss and was more directed at House than you. I've gotten feedback from a few that I'm "off" lately and I am not taking it personally so much as saying that there is just no way I can keep those kind of expectations up the way RL is right now. 

No big deal regardless.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else saying they expect more from me can kiss my ass...................................
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a coke,,with ice?
> I am surprised so much activity and yet not all has responded...Does it look like lurking? Or maybe just holding out and letting others move first...???
> 
> Thanks for the advice maybe I can use it next time I am scummy in a game..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't call it scummy yet, (those not responding), since I had no clue the game started last night but just happened to catch we started last night while in the political forums.
> 
> However, the last sentence of your post bothers me Moon. I did not see any advice offered by Wolf, just an FYI and you thank her for her advice and then say maybe you can use it for the next time you are scummy. Your post raises a tiny red flag in my head- as if you are getting in front of a scum read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he was talking about the advice in the earlier post where I said the Dead PT to the game I linked 1532 had some scum advice for newbies. The fact that he mentioned that the way he did and use of the words serial players in an earlier post makes me want the Psych to target Moon N1. Unless there is a more obvious tell from someone else.
> 
> Other than that, I'm not SK hunting right now anyway. I'm more interested in hitting scum now.
Click to expand...


I count them all as scum, they are all just as dangerous IMO. Or are you saying the SK is known as something else in these games? I know I have seen SR and I think it was IKA referring to people as 3rd party, which is confusing, is that what SK is considered?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else saying they expect more from me can kiss my ass...................................
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a coke,,with ice?
> I am surprised so much activity and yet not all has responded...Does it look like lurking? Or maybe just holding out and letting others move first...???
> 
> Thanks for the advice maybe I can use it next time I am scummy in a game..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't call it scummy yet, (those not responding), since I had no clue the game started last night but just happened to catch we started last night while in the political forums.
> 
> However, the last sentence of your post bothers me Moon. I did not see any advice offered by Wolf, just an FYI and you thank her for her advice and then say maybe you can use it for the next time you are scummy. Your post raises a tiny red flag in my head- as if you are getting in front of a scum read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he was talking about the advice in the earlier post where I said the Dead PT to the game I linked 1532 had some scum advice for newbies. The fact that he mentioned that the way he did and use of the words serial players in an earlier post makes me want the Psych to target Moon N1. Unless there is a more obvious tell from someone else.
> 
> Other than that, I'm not SK hunting right now anyway. I'm more interested in hitting scum now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I count them all as scum, they are all just as dangerous IMO. Or are you saying the SK is known as something else in these games? I know I have seen SR and I think it was IKA referring to people as 3rd party, which is confusing, is that what SK is considered?
Click to expand...


They are 3rd party because they work alone. They are work against town and against scum. Scum wants them gone as much as town and the SK wants scum and town gone. 

This is why a big scum tell is SK hunting in games. Or concentrating really hard on SK hunting instead of scum hunting.

To me, they are all scum but different-I know that's confusing but I don't know how to explain it better. Perhaps SR or House can do a better job of it.


----------



## Moonglow

Yes, I need to read up some more and see anything else I am still missing in play.


----------



## House

Good case on Wake, I can sheep that.

*Vote: Wake
*
There's the Wolfie I know and love!


----------



## House

I don't see any reason to state my case since Wolfie already pointed out my reasons in hers.


----------



## House

So...

Town
Wolfie
House

FoS
Avatar
Arden
Cafe

Scum
Wake
Mionglow (honorary)


----------



## House

Moonglow, even


----------



## Avatar4321

i don't know that i agree with the only scum will hunt the sk. We have a townie with a pr that specifically addresses the serial killer. He or she would need to hunt the sk in an effort to cure him or her.


----------



## Avatar4321

i don't know that i agree with the only scum will hunt the sk. We have a townie with a pr that specifically addresses the serial killer. He or she would need to hunt the sk in an effort to cure him or her.


----------



## Avatar4321

i don't know that i agree with the only scum will hunt the sk. We have a townie with a pr that specifically addresses the serial killer. He or she would need to hunt the sk in an effort to cure him or her.


----------



## House

Dude, we get it!


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL


----------



## House

Also, not buying it.

The Psych would be drawing attention to himself and begging for a NK by hunting the SK.

Looks like you are just trying to open the door for scummy tactics.


----------



## House

Town
Wolfie
House

FoS
Avatar
Arden
Cafe

Scum
Wake
Avatar
Mionglow (honorary)
ScarletRage (honorary)


----------



## Wolfsister77

I wonder about that though. Would the SK want the Psych out of the way or not? They can join town if they are cured. Plus, scum wouldn't want the Psych dead because of the fact that one enemy can be neutralized. 

I don't know. New dynamic I'm not sure of.


----------



## House

Ffs.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I wonder about that though. Would the SK want the Psych out of the way or not? They can join town if they are cured. Plus, scum wouldn't want the Psych dead because of the fact that one enemy can be neutralized.
> 
> I don't know. New dynamic I'm not sure of.



I'd that is true, the SK should straight up claim and ask to be cured, which would increase both their and town's win con.

If they don't, they obviously view the psych as a threat.


----------



## House

I'd = If


----------



## House

Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder about that though. Would the SK want the Psych out of the way or not? They can join town if they are cured. Plus, scum wouldn't want the Psych dead because of the fact that one enemy can be neutralized.
> 
> I don't know. New dynamic I'm not sure of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd that is true, the SK should straight up claim and ask to be cured, which would increase both their and town's win con.
> 
> If they don't, they obviously view the psych as a threat.
Click to expand...


Interesting point. I think the Psych is supposed to be the SK's biggest enemy and threat in the game and I'm only thinking the SK would want to join town. Maybe they don't. Maybe they'd rather kill everyone.

I'm only thinking from town's wincon saying they'd want to join town. Maybe in order for the SK to play to their wincon, they don't.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.



This is an interesting strategy. 

*Hey SK*-Don't kill town overnight. If you want to be cured, ask for it. Town won't lynch you, Psych will see you and cure you, you can join us.

There's always the chance there's a hole in this theory and scum will shoot you. But you would turn into a VT, I'd think they'd go for someone else.

So make your decision. Do you want to join town or not? 

Does this seem o.k. to everyone else?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder about that though. Would the SK want the Psych out of the way or not? They can join town if they are cured. Plus, scum wouldn't want the Psych dead because of the fact that one enemy can be neutralized.
> 
> I don't know. New dynamic I'm not sure of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd that is true, the SK should straight up claim and ask to be cured, which would increase both their and town's win con.
> 
> If they don't, they obviously view the psych as a threat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point. I think the Psych is supposed to be the SK's biggest enemy and threat in the game and I'm only thinking the SK would want to join town. Maybe they don't. Maybe they'd rather kill everyone.
> 
> I'm only thinking from town's wincon saying they'd want to join town. Maybe in order for the SK to play to their wincon, they don't.
Click to expand...


SK's win con is to win.

If they join town, they can win even if dead. Can't do that as SK.

As a cured SK, they would be immune to mislynch and thus one less person to scum hunt.

So many benefits to joining town.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.


 
I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.

I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town


----------



## House

No Wolfie. Scum would kill the sk because he would be conf town cured.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> No Wolfie. Scum would kill the sk because he would be conf town cured.



Shit you are right. So I don't know if the SK would want that. Hmmmmm..........................................


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
Click to expand...


I agree with this also.

So yeah, NEVER MIND. I knew this set-up had to have a way that something like this couldn't be exploited.

Oh well, it was worth a try anyway.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
Click to expand...


Yep, you are scummier than Wake.
*
Vote: Avatar4321
*
Town Avatar would see a town benefit in not having 2 nk's.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Wolfie. Scum would kill the sk because he would be conf town cured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shit you are right. So I don't know if the SK would want that. Hmmmmm..........................................
Click to expand...


Cured, he can still win. Just have to find him before scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you are scummier than Wake.
> *
> Vote: Avatar4321
> *
> Town Avatar would see a town benefit in not having 2 nk's.
Click to expand...


I think I get his point though because the SK is a threat to scum while the SK is still the SK as well as to town. If cured, he helps town. If cured due to outing, scum kill him, one less threat to scum and one less townie.

It sort of makes sense, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## House

SK: If you want to join town, feel free to state your displeasure with Avatar's interest in hunting you tonight.


----------



## House

Saves the wear and tear on our rope.


----------



## House

*@mod: Will the night actions have flavor so we know which faction killed which player?*


----------



## House

If night kills have flavor, it will be easy to tell the sk's intent by whether they kill heavily suspected scum or town.

When scum is eliminated, they can straight up claim and wait for the shrink to cure them.

This is assuming the shrink doesn't get nk'ed, which gets more unlikely every passing night.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Good point. If scum and SK shoot, we won't know who hit who. I really hope we can get the SK to target scum and then be cured because with 2 kills a night, if scum or SK isn't hit, town is kind of screwed.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
Click to expand...



I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.


----------



## House

SK typically stab.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
Click to expand...


SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.

SK is a threat to scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
Click to expand...


If the SK claimed and aske to be cured and the Psych cured them, they'd be confirmed town and you saw how deadly to scum confirmed town can be to scum in game 5 if they are left alive. Also, the SK is a huge threat to scum-they can kill scum at night as well as town. So scum would not want to work with them and that's why obvious SK hunting is considered a scumtell.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> SK is a threat to scum.
Click to expand...


Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Yeah, I just checked, it is odd nights only the head shrink can cure.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> SK is a threat to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
Click to expand...


I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.


----------



## House

I'd suggest reading the SK like a night vig with one way communication.

If the comply with town's consensus on who to vig, cute them.  If not, lynch them.


----------



## House

Cute = cure.


----------



## House

Reading = treating


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the SK claimed and aske to be cured and the Psych cured them, they'd be confirmed town and you saw how deadly to scum confirmed town can be to scum in game 5 if they are left alive. Also, the SK is a huge threat to scum-they can kill scum at night as well as town. So scum would not want to work with them and that's why obvious SK hunting is considered a scumtell.
Click to expand...


Oh, I was not arguing he or she should not want to be cured, and be conftown, I was thinking having the SK alive would be dangerous- since we will lose two a night, because it seemed Avatar seemed to say it would help scum for him or her to not turn. Unless I misunderstood avatars argument.


----------



## House

*@mod: Does the shrink's target get notified of an action on them and by whom if it fails?
*
If so, the shrink shouldn't act unless they are sure.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the SK claimed and aske to be cured and the Psych cured them, they'd be confirmed town and you saw how deadly to scum confirmed town can be to scum in game 5 if they are left alive. Also, the SK is a huge threat to scum-they can kill scum at night as well as town. So scum would not want to work with them and that's why obvious SK hunting is considered a scumtell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I was not arguing he or she should not want to be cured, and be conftown, I was thinking having the SK alive would be dangerous- since we will lose two a night, because it seemed Avatar seemed to say it would help scum for him or her to not turn. Unless I misunderstood avatars argument.
Click to expand...


Avatar is scum. Disregard him.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> SK is a threat to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.
Click to expand...

 
so you want the serial killer to kill a townie? Odd considering you were asking him to confess to be cured.

maybe you are the serial killer and this is all a ruse to deflect attention


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> SK is a threat to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you want the serial killer to kill a townie? Odd considering you were asking him to confess to be cured.
> 
> maybe you are the serial killer and this is all a ruse to deflect attention
Click to expand...


I rest my case.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> SK is a threat to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you want the serial killer to kill a townie? Odd considering you were asking him to confess to be cured.
> 
> maybe you are the serial killer and this is all a ruse to deflect attention
Click to expand...

If you truly believed that, your post would have included a vote, as much of a hard-on as you have for the sk.

You want to paint me as lynch bait and hope others start the wagon, leaving your hands clean.

Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the SK claimed and aske to be cured and the Psych cured them, they'd be confirmed town and you saw how deadly to scum confirmed town can be to scum in game 5 if they are left alive. Also, the SK is a huge threat to scum-they can kill scum at night as well as town. So scum would not want to work with them and that's why obvious SK hunting is considered a scumtell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I was not arguing he or she should not want to be cured, and be conftown, I was thinking having the SK alive would be dangerous- since we will lose two a night, because it seemed Avatar seemed to say it would help scum for him or her to not turn. Unless I misunderstood avatars argument.
Click to expand...


I had to read his response a couple times and you are right. He seems to think the SK not turning helps scum. It most assuredly does not help scum. SK can kill scum if not turned. What threat are they to scum cured? They are a VT at that point. And the Psych becomes VT also.

Something else we should be hunting is the vampire. Scum will want to find and recruit that persona and if they do, if the SK is still alive, town is screwed. Almost as screwed as they would be if the JOAT died. Another thing I'm surprised by is there isn't a back-up JOAT to take over the remainder of the abilities if the original dies.

Yeah, you are also right about the Psych only working odd nights. So at the end of the day, we should put up who we want the Psych to target, who we want the Cop or Dr. to target and hope for the best.


----------



## House

Scum will be more likely to kill the psych target and less likely to kill the doc target.

The only way to do it safely would be to both protect and cure the same person


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I had to read his response a couple times and you are right. He seems to think the SK not turning helps scum. It most assuredly does not help scum. SK can kill scum if not turned. What threat are they to scum cured? They are a VT at that point. And the Psych becomes VT also.
> 
> Something else we should be hunting is the vampire. Scum will want to find and recruit that persona and if they do, if the SK is still alive, town is screwed. Almost as screwed as they would be if the JOAT died. Another thing I'm surprised by is there isn't a back-up JOAT to take over the remainder of the abilities if the original dies.
> 
> Yeah, you are also right about the Psych only working odd nights. So at the end of the day, we should put up who we want the Psych to target, who we want the Cop or Dr. to target and hope for the best.



Okay. The Shrink is basically a Vanilla Townie anyway - all he/she can do PR-wise is convert the SK.

With the SK as SK there will be 2 kills each Night, unless Scum get lucky and kill the SK or the SK gets VERY lucky and kills both Scum over 2 Nights. Most likely it'll be Townies that end up dead.

With the SK as converted Townie, Town has an extra expendable member AND  an extra vote, with the bonus of 1 less kill per Night.

It's possible but not likely that the SK will endgame, so SK as SK is pretty much a suicide role.

I think a claim an conversion are in order.

Also, Wolf, "we should put up who we want the Psych to target, who we want the Cop or Dr. to target and hope for the best" kinda bugs me. I'd like to think that the PRs can decide for themselves in the first place, in the second, "we," at least this early in the Game, includes Scum.


----------



## Grandma

I think a claim _and_ conversion are in order.


----------



## Grandma

Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.

The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:

If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
Investigation results on you will always return Town.
Win Condition:
Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.


----------



## Grandma

So, Serial Killer, confess and have a much better chance of winning, and everyone focus on finding the 2 ScumGhouls. 

AyeCantSeeYou - Are the players notified if the Vampire changes alliances?


----------



## House

Okay, so here is the plan if SK wants to join forces and fight together against scum:

SK claims
Doctor protects SK tonight
Psych cures SK

SK becomes conf town.

Job done.


----------



## House

And I will personally rl lynch anybody that tries to wagon the sk after claiming.


----------



## House

Those who agree with the plan to convert the sk if they claim, please post:

If I am doctor, I will protect the sk.
If I am psyche, I will cure the sk.


Those that don't post: that is a scum claim, as this plan benefits town in a way that scum can't prevent as long as it is done N1.


----------



## House

If I am doctor, I will protect the sk.
If I am psyche, I will cure the sk.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.



I am unsure if I see the vampire being totally "useless to scum" TBH, it gives scum one more in numbers to outnumber us for a win and one more person trying to confuse us, wagon and vote for lynches with scum and create havoc and distrust amongst us.


----------



## Grandma

If I am doctor, I will protect the sk.
If I am psyche, I will cure the sk.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I am unsure if I see the vampire being totally "useless to scum" TBH, it gives scum one more in numbers to outnumber us for a win and one more person trying to confuse us, wagon and vote for lynches with scum and create havoc and distrust amongst us.



Maybe not _totally_ useless, but not much more than a warm body. 

And whoever it is will have to be one hell of a good actor to be able to switch alliances without drawing mega suspicion.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure if I see the vampire being totally "useless to scum" TBH, it gives scum one more in numbers to outnumber us for a win and one more person trying to confuse us, wagon and vote for lynches with scum and create havoc and distrust amongst us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not _totally_ useless, but not much more than a warm body.
> 
> And whoever it is will have to be one hell of a good actor to be able to switch alliances without drawing mega suspicion.
Click to expand...


I vant to suck your bloo.... j/k


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Those who agree with the plan to convert the sk if they claim, please post:
> 
> If I am doctor, I will protect the sk.
> If I am psyche, I will cure the sk.
> 
> 
> Those that don't post: that is a scum claim, as this plan benefits town in a way that scum can't prevent as long as it is done N1.



I agree to those terms:


If I am doctor, I will protect the sk.
If I am psyche, I will cure the sk.

But I think it needs to come with a condition if there is some outing of one of our PRs ( I know it should not happen, but I am thinking of past games)  where the doc can protect that person just in case too. Our head doc can still cure the SK and we can keep a PR.  Trying to think of all possibilities here.


----------



## House

PRs need to keep their heads low today.

Recruiting the sk is too beneficial to town to split hairs, and N1 is or only guaranteed shot at it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> *PRs need to keep their heads low today*.
> 
> Recruiting the sk is too beneficial to town to split hairs, and N1 is or only guaranteed shot at it.



(emphasis added)

I agree.

Its just we all have seen the consequences and it was not pretty- that's why I mentioned it. Was not trying to split hairs, I believe I overthink at times. I'll shutup now, running off to go find the duck tape for my fingers.


----------



## House

I don't get your reputation. The only PR the JoaT can protect is the psyche.


----------



## House

Reputation = trepidation


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Reputation = trepidation



 I forgot this setup had our doc and cop as one person, last game our cop outing herself and doc too, made me think of it. My bad.


----------



## FA_Q2

If I am doctor, I will protect the sk.
If I am psyche, I will cure the sk.


----------



## House

*Players Needing To Agree:*
Moonglow ♂
House ♂
Wolfsister77 ♀
Avatar4321 ♂
ScarletRage ♀
Arden ♀
Grandma ♀
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> *SK is a threat to scum.*
Click to expand...

Then why the plan to cure them...

That really seems a rather strange road to take - demanding that the SK is actually a threat to scum rather than town yet advocating for the SK to be cured...


For the most part - I see the SK as a massive threat to town because two kills a night might get town numbers to the point where we cant win very quickly.  Curing the SK gives us the numbers advantage that help greatly AND gives the SK a much better chance at winning.  I do wonder though as to why they have not declared themselves though.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> *SK is a threat to scum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why the plan to cure them...
> 
> That really seems a rather strange road to take - demanding that the SK is actually a threat to scum rather than town yet advocating for the SK to be cured...
> 
> 
> For the most part - I see the SK as a massive threat to town because two kills a night might get town numbers to the point where we cant win very quickly.  Curing the SK gives us the numbers advantage that help greatly AND gives the SK a much better chance at winning.  I do wonder though as to why they have not declared themselves though.
Click to expand...


SK is a threat to scum.  And to town.

SK's chances of winning solo are slim, but they can cripple town before they die.  By working together, SK can be cured and stand a much greater chance of winning WITH town, and we don't lose people in the process.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> *SK is a threat to scum.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why the plan to cure them...
> 
> That really seems a rather strange road to take - demanding that the SK is actually a threat to scum rather than town yet advocating for the SK to be cured...
> 
> 
> For the most part - I see the SK as a massive threat to town because two kills a night might get town numbers to the point where we cant win very quickly.  Curing the SK gives us the numbers advantage that help greatly AND gives the SK a much better chance at winning.  *I do wonder though as to why they have not declared themselves though.*
Click to expand...


Quite possibly because all of town hasn't committed to the deal.  Or maybe they haven't been online yet.

Give it time for people to read & respond.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> *@mod: Does the shrink's target get notified of an action on them and by whom if it fails?
> *
> If so, the shrink shouldn't act unless they are sure.



You need to use the @ in front of my name for it to work. 

NO; the only person that will know is the serial killer ONLY if that is the target. The serial killer will not know who the psychiatrist is.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou - Are the players notified if the Vampire changes alliances?



Yes, the players will be notified In-Game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> *@mod: Will the night actions have flavor so we know which faction killed which player?*



Yes, you will know what role killed who.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.



Ummm no Grandma, the Vampire is not useless for scum. It gives scum another member to get a majority for the win and a 3rd person to scheme with in the QT. The fact that you are so quick to dismiss the vampire really bugs me a lot.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read his response a couple times and you are right. He seems to think the SK not turning helps scum. It most assuredly does not help scum. SK can kill scum if not turned. What threat are they to scum cured? They are a VT at that point. And the Psych becomes VT also.
> 
> Something else we should be hunting is the vampire. Scum will want to find and recruit that persona and if they do, if the SK is still alive, town is screwed. Almost as screwed as they would be if the JOAT died. Another thing I'm surprised by is there isn't a back-up JOAT to take over the remainder of the abilities if the original dies.
> 
> Yeah, you are also right about the Psych only working odd nights. So at the end of the day, we should put up who we want the Psych to target, who we want the Cop or Dr. to target and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. The Shrink is basically a Vanilla Townie anyway - all he/she can do PR-wise is convert the SK.
> 
> With the SK as SK there will be 2 kills each Night, unless Scum get lucky and kill the SK or the SK gets VERY lucky and kills both Scum over 2 Nights. Most likely it'll be Townies that end up dead.
> 
> With the SK as converted Townie, Town has an extra expendable member AND  an extra vote, with the bonus of 1 less kill per Night.
> 
> It's possible but not likely that the SK will endgame, so SK as SK is pretty much a suicide role.
> 
> I think a claim an conversion are in order.
> 
> Also, Wolf, "we should put up who we want the Psych to target, who we want the Cop or Dr. to target and hope for the best" kinda bugs me. I'd like to think that the PRs can decide for themselves in the first place, in the second, "we," at least this early in the Game, includes Scum.
Click to expand...


WTF? Why should the PR's decide for themselves when there are other folks who have eyes that might have picked out things they didn't? The final decision is still up to them. These are suggestions and very useful and very commonly done. The fact that you once again are shutting down something that is helpful to town is really raising red flags for me about you Grandma.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If I am the doctor, I will protect the SK.
If I am psyche, I will cure the SK.

You guys do realize the doc has to use one of their 2 shot doctors abilities protecting someone who will be killed by scum eventually for being conftown don't you?

I really don't like that because there are only 2 chances for doc to protect people and one shot will be wasted on someone who is going to be killed anyway.

However, I'm going to agree, because it takes away one NK every night and that's worth it.


----------



## ★Arden

So many pages. I don't know what's going on but I'll be back later when I'm available.


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure if I see the vampire being totally "useless to scum" TBH, it gives scum one more in numbers to outnumber us for a win and one more person trying to confuse us, wagon and vote for lynches with scum and create havoc and distrust amongst us.
Click to expand...

I will conditionally agree with the plan as long as long as it is not altered to help us Townies..lose, since the one making the plan has not been identified..in their role..


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow you have to post what we did about curing or protecting the SK. Check previous posts. When everyone has done that, the SK can claim. No one votes for the SK once that happens.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> SK is a threat to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you want the serial killer to kill a townie? Odd considering you were asking him to confess to be cured.
> 
> maybe you are the serial killer and this is all a ruse to deflect attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you truly believed that, your post would have included a vote, as much of a hard-on as you have for the sk.
> 
> You want to paint me as lynch bait and hope others start the wagon, leaving your hands clean.
> 
> Scum.
Click to expand...

 
stop being so overdramatic and defensive. You were the ones who brought up the sk. I've been responding to your discussion.

and when have I ever had a problem starting a wagon? I'm scum hunting, and yes if I thought you were scum id vote for you. But posing theories is part of the game. We need to get in the heads of other players. We need to get them to react. And then understand their reaction. That's how we find scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House-Can you please lay out your case for Avi scum like I did for Wake? I'm not seeing it right now.


----------



## Avatar4321

if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.

ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.

but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?


----------



## Shaitra

If I am the doctor, I will protect the SK.
If I am psyche, I will cure the SK.

I too am interested to see if this works.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
> if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.
> 
> ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.
> 
> but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?



The real SK can cc. It's too risky a move for scum to do that.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
> if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.
> 
> ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.
> 
> but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real SK can cc. It's too risky a move for scum to do that.
Click to expand...

 
possibly. If they wanted to be dead. Course the scum would get lynched the next day so it's not likely


----------



## Avatar4321

or what if the vampire claimed to be the serial killer to be recruited?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> or what if the vampire claimed to be the serial killer to be recruited?



The real SK will cc, be protected and cured, and the vampire will be lynched. Town would never claim to be the SK. I consider the vampire dangerous because it can be recruited to help scum, reads town to the cop, and as soon as it's presence is known by scum, they will recruit it. The vampire would be stupid to claim SK.


----------



## Wake

I'm embroiled elsewhere at the moment.

Will be here later today.


----------



## Wake

We shouldn't be tempting fate by putting our PRs at risk.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> We shouldn't be tempting fate by putting our PRs at risk.


 
how are our prs at risk? Seems like the sk is the one at risk


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
> if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.
> 
> ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.
> 
> but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?



Failed cure = conf scum.

Let them fake a claim.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> We shouldn't be tempting fate by putting our PRs at risk.


You are smarter than this.


----------



## House

*Players Needing To Agree:*
Moonglow ♂
House ♂
Wolfsister77 ♀
Avatar4321 ♂
ScarletRage ♀
Arden ♀
Grandma ♀
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂

Wake ScarletRage arden Moonglow


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> If I am the doctor, I will protect the SK.
> If I am psyche, I will cure the SK.
> 
> You guys do realize the doc has to use one of their 2 shot doctors abilities protecting someone who will be killed by scum eventually for being conftown don't you?
> 
> I really don't like that because there are only 2 chances for doc to protect people and one shot will be wasted on someone who is going to be killed anyway.
> 
> However, I'm going to agree, because it* takes away one NK every night and that's worth it.*



Exactly, and it stands to benefit the sk by allowing them to win even if they are killed.

It is win/win for both sides. Scum are the only ones that lose if the sk joins town.

Those who show refuse to comply are making a scum claim, and if the SK doesn't claim, that also provides information, so there is no way this is a waste of time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, House is so town it hurts. Don't know why you are scumreading Avi House, but he leans town for me and Shaitra does too. Cafe too although she is my weakest townread.

Wake and Moonglow lean scum right now big time. Grandma is a possibility here but not sure. Arden is active lurking so she falls in here now until I hear more.

SR and FA are completely null.

This will all change when/if a SK claims but this is where my head is at right now.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, House is so town it hurts. Don't know why you are scumreading Avi House, but he leans town for me and Shaitra does too. Cafe too although she is my weakest townread.
> 
> Wake and Moonglow lean scum right now big time. Grandma is a possibility here but not sure. Arden is active lurking so she falls in here now until I hear more.
> 
> SR and FA are completely null.
> 
> This will all change when/if a SK claims but this is where my head is at right now.



I wouldn't read Wake or MoonGlow as scum just yet, they might be hesitant SK.

If the day ends without a SK claim, I'll be running after them with a rope myself if they don't agree to the plan soon.


----------



## House

@Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.

We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.


----------



## Wake

I'm swamped.

Got called in @10PM last night to work an emergency hospice case until 6AM this morhning. That's after a 12-hour shift yesterday. Please be patient with me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.



Good call.

Go for it vampire-claim now, scum will try to recruit you, we can lynch you first, you win with town. 

We get the vampire and the SK, we got this.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> I'm swamped.
> 
> Got called in @10PM last night to work an emergency hospice case until 6AM this morhning. That's after a 12-hour shift yesterday. Please be patient with me.



The day is young.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I'm swamped.
> 
> Got called in @10PM last night to work an emergency hospice case until 6AM this morhning. That's after a 12-hour shift yesterday. Please be patient with me.



Don't worry about it. RL is first. Get back to us when you can. I never count RL against anyone and no one else should either.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## House

The only qualms I have with rl claims is that scum can hide their inactivity with it, but there are just some things that can't be helped.

I have more doubts about those who claim rl but post than those who simply aren't around.

Looking forward to your return, Wake.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.


 
I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.

id much rather kill scum then the vampire today


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
Click to expand...


----------



## House

Sounding pretty scummy, Avatar.

1) Everything we do to undermine scum helps town.
2) Preventing scum from recruiting another member undermines scum.
3) Lynching the vampire is more productive than mislynching a townie.
4) Much of day one is going to recruiting the sk and outing the vamp because scum hunting day one is almost always fruitless.
5) What happens today will yield a bounty of information to scum hunt with day 2, further increasing our odds.

Get on board or meet my scum list.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
Click to expand...


I'd rather lynch the vampire before it is recruited by scum, convert the SK before he can kill anyone, and lynch scum D2 and D3 and win this thing in record time. Wouldn't any townie? Right Avi?


----------



## House

I'm so dying N1...


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch the vampire before it is recruited by scum, convert the SK before he can kill anyone, and lynch scum D2 and D3 and win this thing in record time. Wouldn't any townie? Right Avi?
Click to expand...

 
you seem to be sheeping house a bit this game.

I don't see how these tactics are pro town. Or how they are going to be effective. You guys are asking people to claim so they can be killed. Suicide is contrary to our win conditions in most cases.

I feel like we are wasting time with useless tactics when we could be hunting scum


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch the vampire before it is recruited by scum, convert the SK before he can kill anyone, and lynch scum D2 and D3 and win this thing in record time. Wouldn't any townie? Right Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to be sheeping house a bit this game.
> 
> I don't see how these tactics are pro town. Or how they are going to be effective. You guys are asking people to claim so they can be killed. Suicide is contrary to our win conditions in most cases.
> 
> I feel like we are wasting time with useless tactics when we could be hunting scum
Click to expand...


I am scumhunting. I gave reads on everyone, gave a case on a few, am voting Wake but willing to lynch Moonglow.

I'm also advocating curing the SK to reduce the NK's to one and give town another player and kill the vampire before it can be recruited by scum but still giving it a chance to win with town.

And I'm townblocing with another townie.

I'm doing it all Avi!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> If I am the doctor, I will protect the SK.
> If I am psyche, I will cure the SK.
> 
> You guys do realize the doc has to use one of their 2 shot doctors abilities protecting someone who will be killed by scum eventually for being conftown don't you?
> 
> I really don't like that because there are only 2 chances for doc to protect people and one shot will be wasted on someone who is going to be killed anyway.
> 
> However, I'm going to agree, because it takes away one NK every night and that's worth it.



Us having a confirmed townie is the best thing IMO and taking away the threat of losing 2 of us each night. The biggest problem you state is keeping scum from  NKing the SK. But, like you said he or she will be a target and even if scum do target our confirmed town- we have one less threat to worry about with an extra NK. *I hope our head shrink is paying attention to posts, and looking for anything suspicious*- (if the SK does not claim), if they are paying attention they can cure tonight and we won't waste a doc shot.


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> So many pages. I don't know what's going on but I'll be back later when I'm available.



Yet, another post with no content.

FOS Arden


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> We shouldn't be tempting fate by putting our PRs at risk.




How so?


----------



## House

House said:


> Sounding pretty scummy, Avatar.
> 
> 1) Everything we do to undermine scum helps town.
> 2) Preventing scum from recruiting another member undermines scum.
> 3) Lynching the vampire is more productive than mislynching a townie.
> 4) Much of day one is going to recruiting the sk and outing the vamp because scum hunting day one is almost always fruitless.
> 5) What happens today will yield a bounty of information to scum hunt with day 2, further increasing our odds.
> 
> Get on board or meet my scum list.



The arguments in this post cannot be broken


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure if I see the vampire being totally "useless to scum" TBH, it gives scum one more in numbers to outnumber us for a win and one more person trying to confuse us, wagon and vote for lynches with scum and create havoc and distrust amongst us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will conditionally agree with the plan as long as long as it is not altered to help us Townies..lose, since the one making the plan has not been identified..in their role..
Click to expand...


 ????

I don't understand how it can be altered Moon. SK claims, our head doc cures. I don't get how it could hurt us at all.


----------



## House

Moonglow said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure if I see the vampire being totally "useless to scum" TBH, it gives scum one more in numbers to outnumber us for a win and one more person trying to confuse us, wagon and vote for lynches with scum and create havoc and distrust amongst us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will conditionally agree with the plan as long as long as it is not altered to help us Townies..lose, since the one making the plan has not been identified..in their role..
Click to expand...


The role of any individual player is irrelevant in this plan, that is why posting agreement with the plan requires a hypoclaim for both roles, to show the SK that town is united in their desire to work together with the SK.


----------



## Moonglow

House said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure if I see the vampire being totally "useless to scum" TBH, it gives scum one more in numbers to outnumber us for a win and one more person trying to confuse us, wagon and vote for lynches with scum and create havoc and distrust amongst us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will conditionally agree with the plan as long as long as it is not altered to help us Townies..lose, since the one making the plan has not been identified..in their role..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The role of any individual player is irrelevant in this plan, that is why posting agreement with the plan requires a hypoclaim for both roles, to show the SK that town is united in their desire to work together with the SK.
Click to expand...

Well ok, I am willing to try it out and see if it works...


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure if I see the vampire being totally "useless to scum" TBH, it gives scum one more in numbers to outnumber us for a win and one more person trying to confuse us, wagon and vote for lynches with scum and create havoc and distrust amongst us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will conditionally agree with the plan as long as long as it is not altered to help us Townies..lose, since the one making the plan has not been identified..in their role..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> I don't understand how it can be altered Moon. SK claims, our head doc cures. I don't get how it could hurt us at all.
Click to expand...

In these games I have seen several 180 degree turns in a very short amount of time...


----------



## Moonglow

House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounding pretty scummy, Avatar.
> 
> 1) Everything we do to undermine scum helps town.
> 2) Preventing scum from recruiting another member undermines scum.
> 3) Lynching the vampire is more productive than mislynching a townie.
> 4) Much of day one is going to recruiting the sk and outing the vamp because scum hunting day one is almost always fruitless.
> 5) What happens today will yield a bounty of information to scum hunt with day 2, further increasing our odds.
> 
> Get on board or meet my scum list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arguments in this post cannot be broken
Click to expand...

Can you lynch a vampire? I thought I read in the opening that they can't?


----------



## Moonglow

House said:


> I'm so dying N1...


I am always first, don't break with tradition....


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounding pretty scummy, Avatar.
> 
> 1) Everything we do to undermine scum helps town.
> 2) Preventing scum from recruiting another member undermines scum.
> 3) Lynching the vampire is more productive than mislynching a townie.
> 4) Much of day one is going to recruiting the sk and outing the vamp because scum hunting day one is almost always fruitless.
> 5) What happens today will yield a bounty of information to scum hunt with day 2, further increasing our odds.
> 
> Get on board or meet my scum list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arguments in this post cannot be broken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you lynch a vampire? I thought I read in the opening that they can't?
Click to expand...


Wait, what? Nah. Checking now.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> I'm swamped.
> 
> Got called in @10PM last night to work an emergency hospice case until 6AM this morhning. That's after a 12-hour shift yesterday. Please be patient with me.


See what you get when you ask for a job?


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounding pretty scummy, Avatar.
> 
> 1) Everything we do to undermine scum helps town.
> 2) Preventing scum from recruiting another member undermines scum.
> 3) Lynching the vampire is more productive than mislynching a townie.
> 4) Much of day one is going to recruiting the sk and outing the vamp because scum hunting day one is almost always fruitless.
> 5) What happens today will yield a bounty of information to scum hunt with day 2, further increasing our odds.
> 
> Get on board or meet my scum list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arguments in this post cannot be broken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you lynch a vampire? I thought I read in the opening that they can't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what? Nah. Checking now.
Click to expand...

I'll re-read...also..


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow: You have to post the following hypoclaims to be considered in agreement.

If I am the doc I will protect the SK.
If I am the psyche I will cure the SK.

The vampire can still be lynched.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow 

We can lynch Vampire.

*



			Vampire Welcome, [Player Name]. You are a Vampire. (alignment changing)
If targeted for a Night Kill, you will be recruited by the Mafia Ghouls.
Abilities:
If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
Investigation results on you will always return Town.
Win Condition:
Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Moonglow

on a night kill or suicide by getting rid of the Ghouls, ok...We have more Townie than scum and ghouls and the Sk so the odds are better than a 50/50 split..


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow: You have to post the following hypoclaims to be considered in agreement.
> 
> If I am the doc I will protect the SK.
> If I am the psyche I will cure the SK.
> 
> The vampire can still be lynched.


ok,
If I am the doc I will protect the SK.
If I am the psyche I will cure the SK.
Sorry I am not keeping up well I am in the middle of buying a house..Damn mortgage rules after the Frank/Dodd law...


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no Grandma, the Vampire is not useless for scum. It gives scum another member to get a majority for the win and a 3rd person to scheme with in the QT. The fact that you are so quick to dismiss the vampire really bugs me a lot.
Click to expand...


I'm not dismissing the vampire, but I'm not going to prioritize him/her right now. The SK is a MUCH bigger issue. 
The vampire being able to talk in the Mafia QT isn't a threat, and only the original Scums can carry out a kill. The only real threats from the Vampire are wagon votes, and possible endgaming.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no Grandma, the Vampire is not useless for scum. It gives scum another member to get a majority for the win and a 3rd person to scheme with in the QT. The fact that you are so quick to dismiss the vampire really bugs me a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not dismissing the vampire, but I'm not going to prioritize him/her right now. The SK is a MUCH bigger issue.
> The vampire being able to talk in the Mafia QT isn't a threat, and only the original Scums can carry out a kill. The only real threats from the Vampire are wagon votes, and possible endgaming.
Click to expand...


If the vampire claims, it would be against town's win con not to vote him/her.


----------



## House

*Players Needing To Agree:*
Moonglow ♂
House ♂
Wolfsister77 ♀
Avatar4321 ♂
ScarletRage ♀
Arden ♀
Grandma ♀
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂

Wake ScarletRage arden


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
Click to expand...


How often do we end up lynching Scum on Day 1? 

Oh right, never. 

The vampire would be our best possible choice for a PL.


----------



## Avatar4321

occasionally we do lynch scum day one. Isn't that right moonglow?


----------



## Wolfsister77

The odds weigh heavily in favor of lynching a townie D1 which is why getting the vampire out of the way and curing the SK is quite a bit more productive and goes far more in favor of town's wincon over the long run. Both would be a productive use of the first day. We can still scumhunt and vote and give reads and all that. I know I am doing that already.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read his response a couple times and you are right. He seems to think the SK not turning helps scum. It most assuredly does not help scum. SK can kill scum if not turned. What threat are they to scum cured? They are a VT at that point. And the Psych becomes VT also.
> 
> Something else we should be hunting is the vampire. Scum will want to find and recruit that persona and if they do, if the SK is still alive, town is screwed. Almost as screwed as they would be if the JOAT died. Another thing I'm surprised by is there isn't a back-up JOAT to take over the remainder of the abilities if the original dies.
> 
> Yeah, you are also right about the Psych only working odd nights. So at the end of the day, we should put up who we want the Psych to target, who we want the Cop or Dr. to target and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. The Shrink is basically a Vanilla Townie anyway - all he/she can do PR-wise is convert the SK.
> 
> With the SK as SK there will be 2 kills each Night, unless Scum get lucky and kill the SK or the SK gets VERY lucky and kills both Scum over 2 Nights. Most likely it'll be Townies that end up dead.
> 
> With the SK as converted Townie, Town has an extra expendable member AND  an extra vote, with the bonus of 1 less kill per Night.
> 
> It's possible but not likely that the SK will endgame, so SK as SK is pretty much a suicide role.
> 
> I think a claim an conversion are in order.
> 
> Also, Wolf, "we should put up who we want the Psych to target, who we want the Cop or Dr. to target and hope for the best" kinda bugs me. I'd like to think that the PRs can decide for themselves in the first place, in the second, "we," at least this early in the Game, includes Scum.
Click to expand...


Town. She basically spelled out the offer shortly before I did, so she wasn't mimicking me for town cred.

As far as I'm concerned, that is Wolfie, Grandma, and myself.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *
> Player List:
> 
> Hard Town:*
> House ♂
> Wolfsister77 ♀
> Grandma ♀
> ---
> *Scum*
> Avatar4321 ♂
> Wake ♂
> ---
> 
> Scum reads are not final, but I feel pretty good about them (my read of Wake has nothing to do with his absence).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Other*
> ScarletRage ♀
> Arden ♀
> CafeAuLait ♀
> Shaitra ♀
> FA_Q2 ♂
> Moonglow ♂


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no Grandma, the Vampire is not useless for scum. It gives scum another member to get a majority for the win and a 3rd person to scheme with in the QT. The fact that you are so quick to dismiss the vampire really bugs me a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not dismissing the vampire, but I'm not going to prioritize him/her right now. The SK is a MUCH bigger issue.
> The vampire being able to talk in the Mafia QT isn't a threat, and only the original Scums can carry out a kill. The only real threats from the Vampire are wagon votes, and possible endgaming.
Click to expand...


I say we do both. Convert the SK and take out the vampire. The SK is being taken care of as soon as Arden, Wake, and SR hypoclaim and the SK comes forward. Killing the vampire only hurts scum. I am all for doing both of these things. Anyone that hesitates will make me wonder. Plus, we can still scumhunt while this is going on so we have good reads to use to get scum also. I'm giving reads and voting. I suggest everyone else does this too.


----------



## House

*Player List:

Hard Town:*
House ♂
Wolfsister77 ♀
Grandma ♀
---
*Scum*
Avatar4321 ♂
Wake ♂
---

Scum reads are not final, but I feel pretty good about them (my read of Wake has nothing to do with his absence).






*Other*
ScarletRage ♀
Arden ♀
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂
Moonglow ♂

Fix't


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no Grandma, the Vampire is not useless for scum. It gives scum another member to get a majority for the win and a 3rd person to scheme with in the QT. The fact that you are so quick to dismiss the vampire really bugs me a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not dismissing the vampire, but I'm not going to prioritize him/her right now. The SK is a MUCH bigger issue.
> The vampire being able to talk in the Mafia QT isn't a threat, and only the original Scums can carry out a kill. The only real threats from the Vampire are wagon votes, and possible endgaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say we do both. Convert the SK and take out the vampire. The SK is being taken care of as soon as Arden, Wake, and SR hypoclaim and the SK comes forward. Killing the vampire only hurts scum. I am all for doing both of these things. Anyone that hesitates will make me wonder. Plus, we can still scumhunt while this is going on so we have good reads to use to get scum also. I'm giving reads and voting. I suggest everyone else does this too.
Click to expand...


I would hold off on voting. It can lead to an inadvertent mislynch by opportunistic scum in an effort to preempt the SK claim.

That would be bad.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly a third Scumteam member is not a good thing for Town, but in the case of the Vampire, it's nearly useless for Scum.
> 
> The Vampire has Night Talk in the QT, but no kill powers, and he/she cannot Endgame on his/her own:
> 
> If recruited, you will have Night Talk with the Ghouls, and if both Ghouls are lynched, you commit Suicide.
> Investigation results on you will always return Town.
> Win Condition:
> Your win condition depends upon your alignment at the end of the game.
> If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated.
> If recruited by the Ghouls, you win when the Ghouls obtain a majority or nothing can prevent this from occuring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm no Grandma, the Vampire is not useless for scum. It gives scum another member to get a majority for the win and a 3rd person to scheme with in the QT. The fact that you are so quick to dismiss the vampire really bugs me a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not dismissing the vampire, but I'm not going to prioritize him/her right now. The SK is a MUCH bigger issue.
> The vampire being able to talk in the Mafia QT isn't a threat, and only the original Scums can carry out a kill. The only real threats from the Vampire are wagon votes, and possible endgaming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I say we do both. Convert the SK and take out the vampire. The SK is being taken care of as soon as Arden, Wake, and SR hypoclaim and the SK comes forward. Killing the vampire only hurts scum. I am all for doing both of these things. Anyone that hesitates will make me wonder. Plus, we can still scumhunt while this is going on so we have good reads to use to get scum also. I'm giving reads and voting. I suggest everyone else does this too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would hold off on voting. It can lead to an inadvertent mislynch by opportunistic scum in an effort to preempt the SK claim.
> 
> That would be bad.
Click to expand...


OK well we should all probably unvote then just to be sure.

*unvote
*
But my vote is still technically on Wake.


----------



## House

*Unvote
*
Of the two, my Avatar read is far stronger.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> *Unvote
> *
> Of the two, my Avatar read is far stronger.



How so? His resistance to our plan is noted. Anything else?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 1.2*​*
House (1)*: Wake
*Wolfsister77 (1)*: Arden
*Arden (2)*: Moonglow, Avatar4321


*Not Voting*: ScarletRage, Grandma, Shaitra, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, House

*With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/03/14, @ 8PM central.

“The key to everything is patience. You get the chicken by hatching the egg, not by smashing it.” Arnold H. Glasgow
*
*Vote Counts
1.1*​


----------



## Wake

*If I am the Doctor I will protect the SK.
If I am the Psychiatrist I will cure the SK.*

I have a *lot* of pages to catch up on, and I'm feeling drained. Been thinking of keeping a journal just to stay sane with the influx. Working 10 hours starting at 5AM tomorrow, so I *need* my sleep. Waiting to find a pocket of time where I'm well-rested and available to spend some time playing. I'll not be replacing out.


----------



## Wake

Oh, neat. I see wisdom quotes in VCs. It's been awhile.

I forgot I had my vote on House. Ha. *Unvote: House*.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I have a *lot* of pages to catch up on, and I'm feeling drained. Been thinking of keeping a journal just to stay sane with the influx. Working 10 hours starting at 5AM tomorrow, so I *need* my sleep. Waiting to find a pocket of time where I'm well-rested and available to spend some time playing. I'll not be replacing out.



That's because you are not like me. I just don't sleep. There, I can easily fit everything in if I do that.


----------



## Wake

Right now I'm functioning on 2.5 hours of sleep. If I drink any caffeine it'll wreak havok.

It's not as bad as that one time where my employer had me working for 36 hours without sleep. Had dark rings around my eyes that hurt to the touch. I think it'd be wise to catch some Zzzs now in time for the 10-er early next morning.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> Right now I'm functioning on 2.5 hours of sleep. If I drink any caffeine it'll wreak havok.
> 
> It's not as bad as that one time where my employer had me working for 36 hours without sleep. Had dark rings around my eyes that hurt to the touch. I think it'd be wise to catch some Zzzs now in time for the 10-er early next morning.


Yes indeed, the times I've done that it was hard to focus ...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Right now I'm functioning on 2.5 hours of sleep. If I drink any caffeine it'll wreak havok.
> 
> It's not as bad as that one time where my employer had me working for 36 hours without sleep. Had dark rings around my eyes that hurt to the touch. I think it'd be wise to catch some Zzzs now in time for the 10-er early next morning.



Had times like that up in college. Would drink the bottomless pot of coffee at Perkins and study all night. 

Yeah, I partied too much and that was also a problem. Those were the days. Anyway...........................

Get some sleep Wake. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Idea: After all the hypoclaiming is done, if the SK and Vampire do not come forward, should people say if they are NOT one of these roles or would that just narrow down choices for recruitment for scum or would it give us better lynch choices.

I've had wine so I don't know if I make sense.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Idea: After all the hypoclaiming is done, if the SK and Vampire do not come forward, should people say if they are NOT one of these roles or would that just narrow down choices for recruitment for scum or would it give us better lynch choices.
> 
> I've had wine so I don't know if I make sense.



No, scum will get to them and make the game easier for them to pick the Vampire, giving them a better scum to town ratio for them to win, the only advantage I can see is scum being able to kill the other threat to us, the SK. Either way it is dangerous IMO.  If the SK refuses to claim then our head doc needs to really start to read. No more wine Wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm going to be now.  Tipsy Wolf should not be playing Mafia. 

Good night.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote
> *
> Of the two, my Avatar read is far stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? His resistance to our plan is noted. Anything else?
Click to expand...

Yes.

There is time for me to make my Avatar case before the end of the day. Busy atm


----------



## House

*Players Needing To Agree:*
Moonglow ♂
House ♂
Wolfsister77 ♀
Avatar4321 ♂
ScarletRage ♀
Arden ♀
Grandma ♀
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂

ScarletRage arden[/QUOTE]


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idea: After all the hypoclaiming is done, if the SK and Vampire do not come forward, should people say if they are NOT one of these roles or would that just narrow down choices for recruitment for scum or would it give us better lynch choices.
> 
> I've had wine so I don't know if I make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, scum will get to them and make the game easier for them to pick the Vampire, giving them a better scum to town ratio for them to win, the only advantage I can see is scum being able to kill the other threat to us, the SK. Either way it is dangerous IMO.  If the SK refuses to claim then our head doc needs to really start to read. No more wine Wolf.
Click to expand...

The real problem is that the SK and Vamp will simply claim they are not the SK or Vamp.  When every player does this, what have we gained?  

Nothing.  It would be a waste of time more than anything.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounding pretty scummy, Avatar.
> 
> 1) Everything we do to undermine scum helps town.
> 2) Preventing scum from recruiting another member undermines scum.
> 3) Lynching the vampire is more productive than mislynching a townie.
> 4) Much of day one is going to recruiting the sk and outing the vamp because scum hunting day one is almost always fruitless.
> 5) What happens today will yield a bounty of information to scum hunt with day 2, further increasing our odds.
> 
> Get on board or meet my scum list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arguments in this post cannot be broken
Click to expand...

Preface that with: We are right, they are wrong


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
> if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.
> 
> ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.
> 
> but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?


I HOPE that scum does that.  While we would miss day one, it would outright tell us they were scum and therefore would allow us a guaranteed scum kill day 2.  That is HALF the scum - basically ruining their chances for a win.  
You are scum Avatar - you have offered virtually nothing in the way of helping town but have actively argued against the 2 ideas that virtually ensure a town win - eliminating the Vampire while still town aligned and bolstering our numbers at the same time as limiting the night kill to one per night rather than two.

The ONLY thing that even makes me hesitate in calling you out as scum is that you are too obvious.  I don't think you have ever been so obvious other than the fire/ice game where you outright claimed you were scummy.  



Wake said:


> We shouldn't be tempting fate by putting our PRs at risk.



Considering that this has not been suggested, EVER, you are also reading scum to me.  No one anywhere is asking, hinting at or advocating that town PR's out anything at all.  We are simply discussing the absolute best use of those powers for day one.  I think that the current plan is not only logical but very obviously pro town.  

I get town from wolf and house.  Leaning town on Cafe.  Don't know about Arden.  Her posting is much like the first game that Arden played here - a game where she was town.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounding pretty scummy, Avatar.
> 
> 1) Everything we do to undermine scum helps town.
> 2) Preventing scum from recruiting another member undermines scum.
> 3) Lynching the vampire is more productive than mislynching a townie.
> 4) Much of day one is going to recruiting the sk and outing the vamp because scum hunting day one is almost always fruitless.
> 5) What happens today will yield a bounty of information to scum hunt with day 2, further increasing our odds.
> 
> Get on board or meet my scum list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arguments in this post cannot be broken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Preface that with: We are right, they are wrong
Click to expand...


I see you in a whole new light.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> You are scum Avatar - you have offered virtually nothing in the way of helping town but have actively argued against the 2 ideas that virtually ensure a town win - eliminating the Vampire while still town aligned and bolstering our numbers at the same time as limiting the night kill to one per night rather than two.
> 
> The ONLY thing that even makes me hesitate in calling you out as scum is that you are too obvious.  I don't think you have ever been so obvious other than the fire/ice game where you outright claimed you were scummy.



Follow your instincts, there is no such thing as, "too scummy to be scum".


----------



## House

I want to lean town in FA, but he is basically rehashing statements I've already made.

Still null on him atm.


----------



## House

On FA*


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> I get town from wolf and house.  Leaning town on Cafe.  Don't know about Arden.  Her posting is much like the first game that Arden played here - a game where she was town.



What is your read of Grandma?


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get town from wolf and house.  Leaning town on Cafe.  Don't know about Arden.  Her posting is much like the first game that Arden played here - a game where she was town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your read of Grandma?
Click to expand...

I don't really have a read on grandma atm.  

She has been an advocate for turning the SK - a strongly town move IMHO but so obvious going against it is not an intelligent move by scum.  HOWEVER, she has also downplayed how pivotal the vampire can be if they manage to convert him.  Considering that it is a 50% boost to the scum numbers and a loss for us, I see that as anti-town.  Basically, there really isn't enough there to read grandma yet.  Null ftm.


----------



## Shaitra

I hope the SK and vampire take us up on our offer.  I imagine scum are having a fit about now.  

I don't think Arden has made a content post yet.  She's in my scum pile along with Avatar.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get town from wolf and house.  Leaning town on Cafe.  Don't know about Arden.  Her posting is much like the first game that Arden played here - a game where she was town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your read of Grandma?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really have a read on grandma atm.
> 
> She has been an advocate for turning the SK - a strongly town move IMHO but so obvious going against it is not an intelligent move by scum.  HOWEVER, she has also downplayed how pivotal the vampire can be if they manage to convert him.  Considering that it is a 50% boost to the scum numbers and a loss for us, I see that as anti-town.  Basically, there really isn't enough there to read grandma yet.  Null ftm.
Click to expand...


That's interesting, considering she posted in favor of converting the SK ten minutes before I did.



Grandma said:


> So, Serial Killer, confess and have a much better chance of winning, and everyone focus on finding the 2 ScumGhouls.


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> occasionally we do lynch scum day one. Isn't that right moonglow?


only once....


----------



## Moonglow

Shaitra said:


> I hope the SK and vampire take us up on our offer.  I imagine scum are having a fit about now.
> 
> I don't think Arden has made a content post yet.  She's in my scum pile along with Avatar.


What about mafia reads?


----------



## Moonglow

So now we are trying to negotiate with vampires and mafia ghouls?
Does that require another posting of a quote?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nope we are not negotiating with the mafia. They can stick it where the sun don't shine. 

Just vampires and SK's. LOL


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nope we are not negotiating with the mafia. They can stick it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Just vampires and SK's. LOL


Still pickled?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope we are not negotiating with the mafia. They can stick it where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Just vampires and SK's. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Still pickled?
Click to expand...


Nope, but for some reason I've got a mild headache. I'm drinking lots of water and hoping to make it through the day at work. I'm off tomorrow so we'll see how it goes. Red wine usually not a problem for me but I drank just a little bit too much. LOL


----------



## Moonglow

Wine always gave me a bad headache....


----------



## Wolfsister77

White wine does for me as well as champagne, red is usually o.k. if I stay hydrated. 

Oh well, I usually prefer a good margarita but didn't want to go that route last nigh since I had to work.

Still should of, LOL.

Anyway, I'll get over it sooner or later.


----------



## Avatar4321

hmm FA sheeping house too. Preferring crazy schemes over genuine scum hunting. Why is that?

this whole let's convert the sk and ask the vampire to reveal his or herself is a distraction and doesn't help us find scum. Why? No one is going to volunteer to be killed

it just gives scum an excuse to avoid scum hunting.

and we still have scarlet and Arden saying next to nothing this game. No one finds that at all odd. Ardens cryptic random vote still has not been addressed.

so let's get back to scum hunting.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmmmm..............................Do you think FA and House are scum Avi for FA sheeping him?

Do you think I am scum with House for sheeping him?

Or do you think town is trying to do something that helps town and hurts scum?

House is town Avi. He could be scum that is completely fooling me but I don't think so. FA and House suspect you. Don't you wonder about that? I don't suspect you-yet. But you aren't doing yourself any favors not liking this plan. Town should love this plan.

Arden and SR need to speak up or be replaced. Being busy in RL is completely understandable but if they go days without posting content, then that kind of sucks unless they state V/LA.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm not sure what to think now wolf. It's still early in day 1. I'm just making notes at this point.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> so let's get back to scum hunting.



Hollow words. If you were sincere, you would have been scum hunting, or at the very least, started.

How about being the change you want to see in the game?


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> I don't really have a read on grandma atm.
> 
> She has been an advocate for turning the SK - a strongly town move IMHO but so obvious going against it is not an intelligent move by scum.  HOWEVER, she has also downplayed how pivotal the vampire can be if they manage to convert him.  Considering that it is a 50% boost to the scum numbers and a loss for us, I see that as anti-town.  Basically, there really isn't enough there to read grandma yet.  Null ftm.



I'm not saying the Vampire isn't of some concern, but the SK is far more powerful and more of a danger to Town.

However the current plan gets them both on Town's side, so it's a moot point.

As for not wanting to die Day 1, nobody does, but at least with this plan, the Vampire dies a hero.


Avatar4321 - You're an attorney, you know how plea bargains work. Your resistance to this plan, you might as well be waving a 40-foot Scum flag.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am also suspicious of Avi's resistance to this plan.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollow words. If you were sincere, you would have been scum hunting, or at the very least, started.
> 
> How about being the change you want to see in the game?
Click to expand...

 
I have been. I'd you haven't noticed I am voting for someone I find suspicious and who hasn't answered questions. I've been directing you to people who have been hiding, sheeping, using this tangent as cover not to hunt at all. I've also been trying to divert you away from schemes you are conceiving which are designed to fail back to the task at hand.

when you start voting again, or asking questions talk to me about my "failure" yo scum hunt. Until then your just helping the scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have a read on grandma atm.
> 
> She has been an advocate for turning the SK - a strongly town move IMHO but so obvious going against it is not an intelligent move by scum.  HOWEVER, she has also downplayed how pivotal the vampire can be if they manage to convert him.  Considering that it is a 50% boost to the scum numbers and a loss for us, I see that as anti-town.  Basically, there really isn't enough there to read grandma yet.  Null ftm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying the Vampire isn't of some concern, but the SK is far more powerful and more of a danger to Town.
> 
> However the current plan gets them both on Town's side, so it's a moot point.
> 
> As for not wanting to die Day 1, nobody does, but at least with this plan, the Vampire dies a hero.
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 - You're an attorney, you know how plea bargains work. Your resistance to this plan, you might as well be waving a 40-foot Scum flag.
Click to expand...

 
plea bargains dont usually require Simone put their head in a noose or stand in front of a firing squad


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why is it only one or the other? Why can't we scumhunt and put forward this plan Avi?

I am superwolf. I can do it all.


----------



## Avatar4321

because you guys are so absorbed in this plan that you aren't hunting.

has the sk claimed? Has the vampire claimed? It's not as though we haven't been talking about it for several pages. But neither has said anything. Why? They don't want to die.

meanwhile you aren't scum hunting. You guys say your doing both but you aren't. You've invited and sitting around waiting for people to claim.

let's end this. If the vampire wants to get lynched to help town, announce yourself and lets get back to playing.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollow words. If you were sincere, you would have been scum hunting, or at the very least, started.
> 
> How about being the change you want to see in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been. I'd you haven't noticed I am voting for someone I find suspicious and who hasn't answered questions. I've been directing you to people who have been hiding, sheeping, using this tangent as cover not to hunt at all. I've also been trying to divert you away from schemes you are conceiving which are designed to fail back to the task at hand.
> 
> when you start voting again, or asking questions talk to me about my "failure" yo scum hunt. Until then your just helping the scum.
Click to expand...


You really want me to work on my current project, because when I am through, you are going to have your work cut out for you.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> has the sk claimed? Has the vampire claimed? It's not as though we haven't been talking about it for several pages. But neither has said anything. Why? They don't want to die.



1) The SK dying as town instead of being third-party in a democrat/republican election increases his/her chances of winning exponentially. 
2) The vampire claim appeal would be an added bonus, it is not something we are actively pursuing.
3) You are eating rope today if the vamp doesn't claim, so you should be praying they do.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> has the sk claimed? Has the vampire claimed? It's not as though we haven't been talking about it for several pages. But neither has said anything. Why? They don't want to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The SK dying as town instead of being third-party in a democrat/republican election increases his/her chances of winning exponentially.
> 2) The vampire claim appeal would be an added bonus, it is not something we are actively pursuing.
> 3) You are eating rope today if the vamp doesn't claim, so you should be praying they do.
Click to expand...

 
so you'd rather lynch a town player than scum hunt. Duly noted. Maybe you aren't as town as I thought.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollow words. If you were sincere, you would have been scum hunting, or at the very least, started.
> 
> How about being the change you want to see in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been. I'd you haven't noticed I am voting for someone I find suspicious and who hasn't answered questions. I've been directing you to people who have been hiding, sheeping, using this tangent as cover not to hunt at all. I've also been trying to divert you away from schemes you are conceiving which are designed to fail back to the task at hand.
> 
> when you start voting again, or asking questions talk to me about my "failure" yo scum hunt. Until then your just helping the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really want me to work on my current project, because when I am through, you are going to have your work cut out for you.
Click to expand...

 
why? Because you are opposing me for calling your plan pointless? Can't stand someone disagreeing with you can you?

or is it because you want me out of the way again?

please tell me why you should suspect me over say about Arden, scarlet, FA or grandma?

tell me what offends you so much about scum hunting that you get so angry when I ask you to start?


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Arden
*
Stop active lurking and I'll take my vote off. Also, explain why your vote is still on me.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 - You're an attorney, you know how plea bargains work. Your resistance to this plan, you might as well be waving a 40-foot Scum flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plea bargains dont usually require Simone put their head in a noose or stand in front of a firing squad
Click to expand...


True dat, but this isn't a normal case.

(@ everyone - Is it me, or does Avi look like the Vamp?)


----------



## Wolfsister77

Could be, I had a sneaking suspicion he might be Grandma.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually...........................

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 - You're an attorney, you know how plea bargains work. Your resistance to this plan, you might as well be waving a 40-foot Scum flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plea bargains dont usually require Simone put their head in a noose or stand in front of a firing squad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat, but this isn't a normal case.
> 
> (@ everyone - Is it me, or does Avi look like Vamp?)
Click to expand...

 
I am not the vamp. Though I doubt if be coming forward if I was. I'd be playing the game. Half the fun would be trying to draw the recruit.

no. This time I am town. So I am going to hunt scum. Not an unexciting role. Trying to figure out how to change your minds when your wrong and figuring who is deceiving the group. The fun of playing is figuring people out


----------



## Wolfsister77

Meh..................Avi's probtown. Back to Arden.

*Vote: Arden*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay, a few thoughts about what I am seeing, yeah it may be wifomy but here goes. I recall a post by House  I made a mental note of where it said to look out for those seemingly hunting the SK or the Vampire IIRC. It makes total sense, scum will be hunting both, one is a threat the other is a help to them.

However, I have wondered or have questioned in my mind if we are not unknowingly hunting those roles out in the open (with all the discussion this plan has generated so far) and the SK or Vampire might slip up and scum notes it so they can recruit them or NK them- it’s been the main discussion for pages and pages. Of course we can catch it too, but for this scenario I am assuming we might miss a “tell” and scum catches it.

Grandma zeroed in on a post made by Avatar where he talks of someone not wanting to put their head in a noose (which I thought was good catch by Grandma) *BUT*, Avatar denies accusation. This is exactly what I spoke of last night when Wolf asked her question. If we have people deny and they seem credible it is only going to have scums choices for SK and Vampire possibly pared down IMO.

Also. For the Vampire I keep thinking of “king of the world”-everybody wants to be one. So why would they out themselves if they think they have a chance at winning and beating us if they are out of the game on the first day? ( Something I think Avatar was trying to say, correct me if I am wrong though) Again, scum can pick up on something we miss by accident.

People logically signed up for the game to play, they don’t want to get lynched the 1st day- and unfortunately, while I’ve been playing this game we inevitably have a few town players who look out for themselves first and town second- making it for an impossibly irritating game at times and It’s been the case in a few games I have played unfortunately.

Anyway, my major point is I just want to be sure we are hunting for us and our reasons. Not hunting the SK or Vampire for scum and or doing their work for them -even if by accident, especially if it goes unnoticed by us. Does this make sense all?


----------



## Avatar4321

right now FA sheeping house is really bothering me. I haven't really seen any scum hunting from him at all.


----------



## Moonglow

I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can understand why the vampire would not say anything. They would be killed outright by town D1. If they are going to win with town, they'll just work with town unless recruited. If recruited by scum, they can try to win with scum, therefore staying alive longer. So yeah, we can't really expect the vampire to come forward realistically.

The SK plan is still a good one. Arden and SR have to hypoclaim first before the SK can be safe coming forward. They need to get here and do something anyway. This is still a good plan and should continue.

In the meantime we only have so many days until D1 ends and we need a lynch candidate still. So let's scumhunt then. And I'm keeping my vote on Arden for active lurking and her RVS vote on me for the 3rd day now.


----------



## Grandma

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## House

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...


 
well he it she hasn't taken it yet. Though having them crumb might be better


----------



## Avatar4321

he or she


----------



## Avatar4321

does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will cure your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well he it she hasn't taken it yet. Though having them crumb might be better
Click to expand...


No, it wont be better to crumb IMO Avatar. Scum will recruit (Vampire)  or NK the SK, someone who could end up as conftown with our deal. I don't understand where this is coming from? I know your logic is better than this.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well he it she hasn't taken it yet. Though having them crumb might be better
Click to expand...


The SK would be outed the following morning by the mod posting the night actions.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Or are you crumbing SK, since you denied Vampire?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Or are you crumbing SK, since you denied Vampire?



No.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or are you crumbing SK, since you denied Vampire?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Not you, Avatar. Or you don't think that is what Avatar is doing?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Can someone lay out a case for Avi instead of naked votes please?


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm not. Thought you might be though cafe


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well he it she hasn't taken it yet. Though having them crumb might be better
Click to expand...


The problem with crumbing is that the night actions have to be synched between 2 PR's, our at the very least by the shrink.

It requires too much assumption and what happens when the scum pick up on the crumb and town doesn't?

Claiming protects the SK because it doesn't require telepathy.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'm not at all.


----------



## House

Also, scum can Crum then deny it the next day.

No bueno.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I need the hypoclaims from Arden and SR  because if that plan is not put in place and the SK doesn't come forward, I'll just vote for who I think it is. It may look like SK hunting but I do not want two NK's a night because the chances of townies being hit will be higher than scum or SK. Forget about the vampire. The vampire is town and lets keep it that way.


----------



## Avatar4321

so your hunting the sk to stop a night kill wolf? Or did I misunderstand you?


----------



## ScarletRage

Sorry been busy. Can someone give cliff notes?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> so your hunting the sk to stop a night kill wolf? Or did I misunderstand you?



I want this SK plan to work or we lynch who I think the SK is. Two NK's a night increases the chances of hitting town. There are more of us. I also want cases laid out for people who are getting voted for and not naked votes. There are only 11 of us. We can't afford to mess around here.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm leaning scum on FA and grandma right now. Not enough to vote yet though. My pressure vote is on Arden until she answers our questions.

I suspect FA because the sheeping of house. And because I haven't made any serious attempt by him to hunt.

grandma is more gut at this time.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will cure your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town



Of course you'll flip Town. Cause you're the Vampire.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town



( emphasis added)

Okay ,  with Avatars reluctance or should I say questioning our plan for the SK, his suggested crumbing in one post and then the post above with the words "*cure*" in it, I think our head doc needs to cure Avatar.  Anyone else see this? Or am I going crazy?


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Sorry been busy. Can someone give cliff notes?


 
house proposed a plan to try to cure the serial killer by having him or her out themselves. Everyone has gone along with it but I've been vocal on it not being likely to work and is distracting actual scum hunting. So naturally people are mad at me

Arden hasn't said anything that is really coherent other than a weird random vote.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Okay ,  with Avatars reluctance or should I say questioning our plan for the SK, his suggested crumbing in one post and then the post above with the words "*cure*" in it, I think our head doc needs to cure Avatar.  Anyone else see this? Or am I going crazy?
Click to expand...

 
you're not crazy. Nor am I.

and I'm not the serial killer.

you guys are bound and determined to get me killed aren't you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Sorry been busy. Can someone give cliff notes?



Simple: House has a plan to out and cure the SK. Arden is active lurking. 

Done.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Leave Avi alone. I will wait one more day and see if this plan works and then switch my vote to who I think the SK is.

I think Avi is town and I've asked for a case on him and no one's provided it so you won't get my vote then.

House is also town.

Moonglow and Wake are scummy.

Arden has my vote for reasons I've stated.

I have no good read on anyone else yet.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Okay ,  with Avatars reluctance or should I say questioning our plan for the SK, his suggested crumbing in one post and then the post above with the words "*cure*" in it, I think our head doc needs to cure Avatar.  Anyone else see this? Or am I going crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're not crazy. Nor am I.
> 
> and I'm not the serial killer.
> 
> you guys are bound and determined to get me killed aren't you?
Click to expand...



That is not true. In fact, part of my long post was trying to see where you might be coming from with your posts about our plan for SK. If you are the SK, curing you will not get you killed, it will make you one of us and conftown ta' boot.


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Okay ,  with Avatars reluctance or should I say questioning our plan for the SK, his suggested crumbing in one post and then the post above with the words "*cure*" in it, I think our head doc needs to cure Avatar.  Anyone else see this? Or am I going crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're not crazy. Nor am I.
> 
> and I'm not the serial killer.
> 
> you guys are bound and determined to get me killed aren't you?
Click to expand...

We've figured you out,,






With your change of a popular plan you are causing scum like behavior to occur...


----------



## House

Avatar's vested interest in debating this issue makes me want to cure him n1, and lynch him d2 if the cure fails.

He is NOT town, though I'd welcome him joining us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm thinking of someone else other than Avi.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Okay ,  with Avatars reluctance or should I say questioning our plan for the SK, his suggested crumbing in one post and then the post above with the words "*cure*" in it, I think our head doc needs to cure Avatar.  Anyone else see this? Or am I going crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're not crazy. Nor am I.
> 
> and I'm not the serial killer.
> 
> you guys are bound and determined to get me killed aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true. In fact, part of my long post was trying to see where you might be coming from with your posts about our plan for SK. If you are the SK, curing you will not get you killed, it will make you one of us and conftown ta' boot.
Click to expand...

 
trust me, the cure won't work on me.

it's not the cure that I'm worried about killing me. Either you guys try to lynch me for wanting to scum hunt. Or you suggest to the scum that I'm a sk and get them to whack me. Or you get the psychiatrist to waste the cure attempt on me and the sk kills me along with others.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Leave Avi alone. I will wait one more day and see if this plan works and then switch my vote to who I think the SK is.
> 
> I think Avi is town and I've asked for a case on him and no one's provided it so you won't get my vote then.
> 
> House is also town.
> 
> Moonglow and Wake are scummy.
> 
> Arden has my vote for reasons I've stated.
> 
> I have no good read on anyone else yet.


Try to dethread the issue already agreed upon already?? My, my...Throwing out accusations and vote changing flip flop of epic proportions. you give yourself away easily....


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Okay ,  with Avatars reluctance or should I say questioning our plan for the SK, his suggested crumbing in one post and then the post above with the words "*cure*" in it, I think our head doc needs to cure Avatar.  Anyone else see this? Or am I going crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're not crazy. Nor am I.
> 
> and I'm not the serial killer.
> 
> you guys are bound and determined to get me killed aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true. In fact, part of my long post was trying to see where you might be coming from with your posts about our plan for SK. If you are the SK, curing you will not get you killed, it will make you one of us and conftown ta' boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trust me, the cure won't work on me.
> 
> it's not the cure that I'm worried about killing me. Either you guys try to lynch me for wanting to scum hunt. Or you suggest to the scum that I'm a sk and get them to whack me. Or you get the psychiatrist to waste the cure attempt on me and the sk kills me along with others.
Click to expand...


You are so scummy it hurts.

Nobody wants to lynch you for wanting to scum hunt. There are far more legitimate reasons to turn you into a pinata.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar's vested interest in debating this issue makes me want to cure him n1, and lynch him d2 if the cure fails.
> 
> He is NOT town, though I'd welcome him joining us.


 
I don't think the psychiatrist will waste an attempt on me.

fell free to lynch me day two if you really want to lynch a townie


----------



## Avatar4321

feel free. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar's vested interest in debating this issue makes me want to cure him n1, and lynch him d2 if the cure fails.
> 
> He is NOT town, though I'd welcome him joining us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the psychiatrist will waste an attempt on me.
> 
> fell free to lynch me day two if you really want to lynch a townie
Click to expand...

No need keeping around obvscum. D1 will do fine.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Seriously people!! The Psyche only works on odd nights. If he/she wastes it on the wrong person, that'll be two nights the SK can kill.

Anyway, I'm done saying the same thing over and over while stubborn town acts recklessly.

It's like I'm not even here.

Do what you will.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Okay ,  with Avatars reluctance or should I say questioning our plan for the SK, his suggested crumbing in one post and then the post above with the words "*cure*" in it, I think our head doc needs to cure Avatar.  Anyone else see this? Or am I going crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're not crazy. Nor am I.
> 
> and I'm not the serial killer.
> 
> you guys are bound and determined to get me killed aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true. In fact, part of my long post was trying to see where you might be coming from with your posts about our plan for SK. If you are the SK, curing you will not get you killed, it will make you one of us and conftown ta' boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trust me, the cure won't work on me.
> 
> it's not the cure that I'm worried about killing me. Either you guys try to lynch me for wanting to scum hunt. Or you suggest to the scum that I'm a sk and get them to whack me. Or you get the psychiatrist to waste the cure attempt on me and the sk kills me along with others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so scummy it hurts.
> 
> Nobody wants to lynch you for wanting to scum hunt. There are far more legitimate reasons to turn you into a pinata.
Click to expand...

 
yet despite being asked to produce you haven't


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: House*


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Avi alone. I will wait one more day and see if this plan works and then switch my vote to who I think the SK is.
> 
> I think Avi is town and I've asked for a case on him and no one's provided it so you won't get my vote then.
> 
> House is also town.
> 
> Moonglow and Wake are scummy.
> 
> Arden has my vote for reasons I've stated.
> 
> I have no good read on anyone else yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to dethread the issue already agreed upon already?? My, my...Throwing out accusations and vote changing flip flop of epic proportions. you give yourself away easily....
Click to expand...

 
odd response. Are you scum reading wolf?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 1.3*​*
House (1)*: Wolfsister77
*Wolfsister77 (1)*: Arden
*Arden (2)*: Moonglow, Avatar4321
*Avatar4321 (2)*: Grandma, House


*Not Voting*: ScarletRage, Shaitra, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, Wake

*With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/03/14, @ 8PM central.

“We are dying from overthinking. We are slowly killing ourselves by thinking about everything. Think. Think. Think. You can never trust the human mind anyway. It's a death trap.” 
― Anthony Hopkins
*
*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2*​


----------



## Avatar4321

where has shaitra been anyway?


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Avi alone. I will wait one more day and see if this plan works and then switch my vote to who I think the SK is.
> 
> I think Avi is town and I've asked for a case on him and no one's provided it so you won't get my vote then.
> 
> House is also town.
> 
> Moonglow and Wake are scummy.
> 
> Arden has my vote for reasons I've stated.
> 
> I have no good read on anyone else yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to dethread the issue already agreed upon already?? My, my...Throwing out accusations and vote changing flip flop of epic proportions. you give yourself away easily....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd response. Are you scum reading wolf?
Click to expand...

Why of course. I have since the game started along with Arden...


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Avi alone. I will wait one more day and see if this plan works and then switch my vote to who I think the SK is.
> 
> I think Avi is town and I've asked for a case on him and no one's provided it so you won't get my vote then.
> 
> House is also town.
> 
> Moonglow and Wake are scummy.
> 
> Arden has my vote for reasons I've stated.
> 
> I have no good read on anyone else yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to dethread the issue already agreed upon already?? My, my...Throwing out accusations and vote changing flip flop of epic proportions. you give yourself away easily....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd response. Are you scum reading wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why of course. I have since the game started along with Arden...
Click to expand...

 
with Arden, are you working together or something?


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Avi alone. I will wait one more day and see if this plan works and then switch my vote to who I think the SK is.
> 
> I think Avi is town and I've asked for a case on him and no one's provided it so you won't get my vote then.
> 
> House is also town.
> 
> Moonglow and Wake are scummy.
> 
> Arden has my vote for reasons I've stated.
> 
> I have no good read on anyone else yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to dethread the issue already agreed upon already?? My, my...Throwing out accusations and vote changing flip flop of epic proportions. you give yourself away easily....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd response. Are you scum reading wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why of course. I have since the game started along with Arden...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with Arden, are you working together or something?
Click to expand...

Is that why I have him on lynch vote?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: House*



Dint be an idiot, I told you I'd state my case before the day is over.

My time at the laptop is much less frequent now that I have a 2nd seat driving.


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Avi alone. I will wait one more day and see if this plan works and then switch my vote to who I think the SK is.
> 
> I think Avi is town and I've asked for a case on him and no one's provided it so you won't get my vote then.
> 
> House is also town.
> 
> Moonglow and Wake are scummy.
> 
> Arden has my vote for reasons I've stated.
> 
> I have no good read on anyone else yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to dethread the issue already agreed upon already?? My, my...Throwing out accusations and vote changing flip flop of epic proportions. you give yourself away easily....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd response. Are you scum reading wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why of course. I have since the game started along with Arden...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> with Arden, are you working together or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why I have him on lynch vote?
Click to expand...

 
I have no idea. That's. Why I'm asking


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> Okay ,  with Avatars reluctance or should I say questioning our plan for the SK, his suggested crumbing in one post and then the post above with the words "*cure*" in it, I think our head doc needs to cure Avatar.  Anyone else see this? Or am I going crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you're not crazy. Nor am I.
> 
> and I'm not the serial killer.
> 
> you guys are bound and determined to get me killed aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is not true. In fact, part of my long post was trying to see where you might be coming from with your posts about our plan for SK. If you are the SK, curing you will not get you killed, it will make you one of us and conftown ta' boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trust me, the cure won't work on me.
> 
> it's not the cure that I'm worried about killing me. Either you guys try to lynch me for wanting to scum hunt. Or you suggest to the scum that I'm a sk and get them to whack me. Or you get the psychiatrist to waste the cure attempt on me and the sk kills me along with others.
Click to expand...


No "you guys", that's baloney.  I have not suggested you be lynched or voted you.  I tried to see where you might be coming from with your reasoning, several posts ago. Nor am I trying to get "scum to whack you".  I believe we should be scum hunting and I thought I was clear about that several posts ago. No one suggested you be lynched for suggesting scum hunting as far as I can see.  I thought you were crumbing with the word "cure" and you mentioning "crumbing", you deny it, fine. If you said to me, our head doc will waste a shot at you, because I misread what I thought were clues from you, I might see where you are coming from- but I thought that is what you meant with your posts.   Please look at your posts to see where I got that idea. I did not just whip it up in my head.


----------



## Avatar4321

relax cafe. I understand where you are coming from. I can see where you got the idea. And I'm confident the psych won't waste a shot on me. I'm not the sk. Who knows maybe the sk will come forward when scarlet and Arden respond


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leave Avi alone. I will wait one more day and see if this plan works and then switch my vote to who I think the SK is.
> 
> I think Avi is town and I've asked for a case on him and no one's provided it so you won't get my vote then.
> 
> House is also town.
> 
> Moonglow and Wake are scummy.
> 
> Arden has my vote for reasons I've stated.
> 
> I have no good read on anyone else yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Try to dethread the issue already agreed upon already?? My, my...Throwing out accusations and vote changing flip flop of epic proportions. you give yourself away easily....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> odd response. Are you scum reading wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why of course. I have since the game started along with Arden...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> with Arden, are you working together or something?
Click to expand...


If I read it correctly, I think he was saying he was scum reading Wolf, along with Arden since we started to play.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> relax cafe. I understand where you are coming from. I can see where you got the idea. And I'm confident the psych won't waste a shot on me. I'm not the sk. Who knows maybe the sk will come forward when scarlet and Arden respond



ScarletRage arden

Can you all agree to our plan, so the SK can claim?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Can anyone tell me how to do a star in front of Arden's name? because the Arden I tagged above is the wrong Arden.


----------



## Avatar4321

who knows with moonglow


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Can anyone tell me how to do a star in front of Arden's name? because the Arden I tagged above is the wrong Arden.



★Arden

I just copy and paste it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> who knows with moonglow



He calls me scum in every game. Meh..................


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> Can anyone tell me how to do a star in front of Arden's name? because the Arden I tagged above is the wrong Arden.


Copy and paste...from the original list..


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to do a star in front of Arden's name? because the Arden I tagged above is the wrong Arden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ★Arden
> 
> I just copy and paste it.
Click to expand...


That can be difficult on phones that don't recognize the star in some fonts.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ★Arden

16 pages and I have no idea what's going on, or what this "plan" is.


----------



## ★Arden

And I'm not just going to agree just because everyone else is, so if you're thinking that get it out of your head right now.


----------



## Moonglow

Special powers telling you?


----------



## House

★Arden said:


> 16 pages and I have no idea what's going on, or what this "plan" is.



ISO me.


----------



## House

Or just read page 6.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou 

question. The rules say this game started on a night phase. Was that accurate? And if it was accurate could theoretically someone have night killed or the jack of all trades have gotten an investigation off? Finally does that make tonight night one or two?


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read his response a couple times and you are right. He seems to think the SK not turning helps scum. It most assuredly does not help scum. SK can kill scum if not turned. What threat are they to scum cured? They are a VT at that point. And the Psych becomes VT also.
> 
> Something else we should be hunting is the vampire. Scum will want to find and recruit that persona and if they do, if the SK is still alive, town is screwed. Almost as screwed as they would be if the JOAT died. Another thing I'm surprised by is there isn't a back-up JOAT to take over the remainder of the abilities if the original dies.
> 
> Yeah, you are also right about the Psych only working odd nights. So at the end of the day, we should put up who we want the Psych to target, who we want the Cop or Dr. to target and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. The Shrink is basically a Vanilla Townie anyway - all he/she can do PR-wise is convert the SK.
> 
> With the SK as SK there will be 2 kills each Night, unless Scum get lucky and kill the SK or the SK gets VERY lucky and kills both Scum over 2 Nights. Most likely it'll be Townies that end up dead.
> 
> With the SK as converted Townie, Town has an extra expendable member AND  an extra vote, with the bonus of 1 less kill per Night.
> 
> It's possible but not likely that the SK will endgame, so SK as SK is pretty much a suicide role.
> 
> I think a claim an conversion are in order.
> 
> Also, Wolf, "we should put up who we want the Psych to target, who we want the Cop or Dr. to target and hope for the best" kinda bugs me. I'd like to think that the PRs can decide for themselves in the first place, in the second, "we," at least this early in the Game, includes Scum.
Click to expand...


Start here and work down, that is the evolution of the plan.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *It is now Day 1.*​


----------



## Avatar4321

> •This game is an Open Setup, and has a *Night* start. (This means everyone knows what's in our game.)
> •If you think you've figured out who has what role, think again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That makes zero sense for the game to have a night start. I've never heard of that. 

Aye has to explain that one.


----------



## Avatar4321

some games start off with night kills.

when the day started I thought it was a typo. But I was thinking if Arden was the jack and investigated wolf the random vote makes sense.

which is why I want clarification.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> some games start off with night kills.
> 
> when the day started I thought it was a typo. But I was thinking if Arden was the jack and investigated wolf the random vote makes sense.
> 
> which is why I want clarification.



It would be a complete and total lie and if she fake claims a guilty on me I would be pissed. I would probably blacklist her, that's how mad I would be. 

It better just be a silly RVS vote.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> question. The rules say this game started on a night phase. Was that accurate? And if it was accurate could theoretically someone have night killed or the jack of all trades have gotten an investigation off? Finally does that make tonight night one or two?



It's Night One when this Day Phase ends. The Ghouls had a few minutes to talk before the game started.

To clarify, there was no chance of any NK or any other role (JOAT) to have gotten a head start.


----------



## Avatar4321

thank you aye.

Arden isn't explaining and has decided not to agree with the plan right now. Hopefully that will change when Arden catches up


----------



## ScarletRage

*Aye did you mean open setup?

A night start implies all night actions fired once.*

Not the SK. SK should claim.


----------



## ScarletRage

Got ninjaed...


----------



## Wake

I'm on Limited Access. Will have time between 12pm and 4pm tomorrow, even if it means drinking a pot of coffee.


----------



## House

Spoiler: Avatar Case: Wall-O-Text






Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first impression would be house. His game play annoys me. But that's an emotional reaction. I think he's town right now.
> 
> I don't have any scum reads yet so I wouldn't hammer anyone if I could.
Click to expand...


Willingness to hammer a town read is scummy.  Even acknowledging it is an emotional reaction, that is still undermining town's win con.



Avatar4321 said:


> i don't know that i agree with the only scum will hunt the sk. We have a townie with a pr that specifically addresses the serial killer. He or she would need to hunt the sk in an effort to cure him or her.



Promoting hunting the SK (which is an entirely different beast from our plan of appealing to recruit the SK) is traditionally recognized as scummy behavior.  Scum has a vested interest in ridding itself of the competition, because they are just as vulnerable to an SK as town (arguably moreso).



Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
Click to expand...


Refuses to acknowledge that cutting NK's in half is an advantage to town.  This is basic strategy and I am sure Avatar is aware of how much NK's hurt town.



Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> SK is a threat to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you want the serial killer to kill a townie? Odd considering you were asking him to confess to be cured.
> 
> maybe you are the serial killer and this is all a ruse to deflect attention
Click to expand...


Poor attempt at deflection; zero reasoning or supporting evidence for his blatant accusation. 

Oh... and he didn't even vote me after making such a serious accusation because he was hoping someone else would start the wagon.  If he was town-Avatar, that post would have had a vote attached.



Avatar4321 said:


> if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
> if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.
> 
> ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.
> 
> but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?



Poor attempt at doubtcasting the plan to recruit the SK.



Avatar4321 said:


> or what if the vampire claimed to be the serial killer to be recruited?



That's just stupid.  The vampire would be more likely to fakeclaim a PR role.



Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
Click to expand...


Unless it's his role to decide on, his opinion on the rationale is irrelevant.  Suggests to me that he is vampire.

Also, post# 309



Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch the vampire before it is recruited by scum, convert the SK before he can kill anyone, and lynch scum D2 and D3 and win this thing in record time. Wouldn't any townie? Right Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to be sheeping house a bit this game.
> 
> I don't see how these tactics are pro town. Or how they are going to be effective. You guys are asking people to claim so they can be killed. Suicide is contrary to our win conditions in most cases.
> 
> I feel like we are wasting time with useless tactics when we could be hunting scum
Click to expand...


Attempting to shame Wolfie for pursuing a pro-town strat, simultaneously doubtcasting the strategy itself.



Avatar4321 said:


> occasionally we do lynch scum day one. Isn't that right moonglow?



Attempts to drag Moonglow into the discussion, hoping Moonglow will do something to attract attention (kudos to Moon).

FA_Q2 makes a pertinent observation in post# 359



Avatar4321 said:


> hmm FA sheeping house too. Preferring crazy schemes over genuine scum hunting. Why is that?
> 
> this whole let's convert the sk and ask the vampire to reveal his or herself is a distraction and doesn't help us find scum. Why? No one is going to volunteer to be killed
> 
> it just gives scum an excuse to avoid scum hunting.
> 
> and we still have scarlet and Arden saying next to nothing this game. No one finds that at all odd. Ardens cryptic random vote still has not been addressed.
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.



Further attempts to undermine the SK recruitment, playing up the possibility that the SK will be killed at every opportunity (which is a likelihood regardless of their alignment).



Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well he it she hasn't taken it yet. Though having them crumb might be better
Click to expand...


Nobody is buying his undermining attempts, so he further tries to derail the recruitment by suggesting the SK crumb instead.  This is stupid, because:

1) The crumb would have to be picked up on by the doctor AND shrink, yet NOT scum - and just how likely is that?
2) Scum might pick up the crumb when one of our PR's miss it - now how likely is THAT?
3) The correct answer is #2 is most likely by a long shot.



Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollow words. If you were sincere, you would have been scum hunting, or at the very least, started.
> 
> How about being the change you want to see in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been. I'd you haven't noticed I am voting for someone I find suspicious and who hasn't answered questions. I've been directing you to people who have been hiding, sheeping, using this tangent as cover not to hunt at all. I've also been trying to divert you away from schemes you are conceiving which are designed to fail back to the task at hand.
> 
> when you start voting again, or asking questions talk to me about my "failure" yo scum hunt. Until then your just helping the scum.
Click to expand...


Claims the plan to recruit the SK is just helping scum; undermines everyone who supports it.



Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 - You're an attorney, you know how plea bargains work. Your resistance to this plan, you might as well be waving a 40-foot Scum flag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plea bargains dont usually require Simone put their head in a noose or stand in front of a firing squad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat, but this isn't a normal case.
> 
> (@ everyone - Is it me, or does Avi look like Vamp?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the vamp. Though I doubt if be coming forward if I was. I'd be playing the game. Half the fun would be trying to draw the recruit.
> 
> no. This time I am town. So I am going to hunt scum. Not an unexciting role. Trying to figure out how to change your minds when your wrong and figuring who is deceiving the group. The fun of playing is figuring people out
Click to expand...


Wolfsister77: This is a dumb reason to decide somebody is probtown.  Scum!Avatar or Vamp!Avatar (as he himself admits!) has every reason to say the same thing.




Avatar4321 said:


> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town



Funny he should crumb SK after advocating for the SK to crumb instead of claim...



Avatar4321 said:


> I'm not. Thought you might be though cafe



What's that?  He wasn't crumbing, you say?



Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry been busy. Can someone give cliff notes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> house proposed a plan to try to cure the serial killer by having him or her out themselves. Everyone has gone along with it but I've been vocal on it not being likely to work and is distracting actual scum hunting. So naturally people are mad at me
> 
> Arden hasn't said anything that is really coherent other than a weird random vote.
Click to expand...


Just to remove doubt as to his crumbing, he posted about the plan to "cure" the SK (we've been discussing recruiting/converting them)

If he's not the SK, he's scum trying to draw out our PR's to waste their abilities on him.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm leaning scum on FA and grandma right now. Not enough to vote yet though. My pressure vote is on Arden until she answers our questions.
> 
> I suspect FA because the sheeping of house. And because I haven't made any serious attempt by him to hunt.
> 
> grandma is more gut at this time.


I have made a serious attempt.  You just don't like it because YOU are the one that I have scum hunted.  If you are not scum I will be VERY surprised. 

Over and over again you keep stating that you want to scum hunt and that others are not yet you have not scum hunted at ALL.  The best you can come up with is an OMGUS on me because you don't like the fact that I agree with House's plan to get another townie and remove a NK.  That in of itself is extremely scummy.  

Then, you have wasted PAGES AND PAGES arguing against the plan.  You realize that you are the central reason that scum hunting is not occurring.  You could have simply voiced your objection and then hunted but you didn't, did you?  Why?  

The only reason that I can come up with is that you are actively trying to mire us in a debate about the plan rather than uncovering scum.

*Vote: Avatar*

There simply is not a better scum candidate than you at this time.  You could, at the very least, offer something better than my sheeping the plan House put up as a scum read or give us a better candidate.  

Arden: 
No one is simply expecting you to agree because the rest of us agree.  We ARE expecting you to take a look at it though and at least try participating.  You have not added anything to the thread AT ALL.  Lurking that bad makes you look awfully scummy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> *Aye did you mean open setup?
> 
> A night start implies all night actions fired once.*
> 
> Not the SK. SK should claim.



Yes, that's what I meant. I was half asleep when I wrote it. LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

sheeping house isn't scum hunting.


----------



## Avatar4321

so house's argument starts with me saying i wouldnt hammer anyone because im not scum reading anyone yet. Tell me, when you have to start off your "wall of evidence" saying i said the exact opposite of what i actually said, how the heck are we supposed to trust what you are saying. I dont know how "i would not hammer anyone right now" can be read by you as hammering a town read.

next you say I'm hunting the sk. Odd considering I've spent the good part of the past twenty pages criticizing your plan to hunt the sk and telling you that you should be hunting the scum. In fact I'm the one looking at the people who have jumped to the defense of your plan to get the sk as major scum reads precisely because they are so eager to avoid scum hunting.

tell me, how is it a scum read to not acknowledge a town reason to hunt the sk to eliminate multiple night kills if I am being scum for hunting the sk? You have me being scum for both hunting the sk and refusing to, which is it?

I told you the scum benefit most from hunting the sk. because it makes them look town hunting scum, it gives them a way to buddy up to town players, and the scum dont have to worry about being night killed if we catch the sk.

it seems your just pissed at me because I am vocal about your plans inherent flaw. People signed up for the game to play not to get themselves killed. And you don't like the fact that I said that if I was going off an emotional reaction I would hammer you. But I don't make decisons on emotional reactions. I make the ones that make sense.

considering that your votes are essentially and omgus reaction for me caling you out on gameplay issues, you might want to work on that.


----------



## House

Anybody with eyeballs can see that you've resorted to lying now.

Good game, Avvie. East rope.


----------



## House

Eat*

Lol


----------



## ScarletRage

Ok. It looks like the sk will not claim.

Tomorrow, we should all claim who is not sk as if we were Psychiatrist. That way if Psychiatrist flips, we have a list of not the sk.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote Adren*

TPed your house...I will light it on fire.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Anybody with eyeballs can see that you've resorted to lying now.
> 
> Good game, Avvie. East rope.


 
I haven't lied about a thing. Killing me is not going to help town. Quite the opposite


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Ok. It looks like the sk will not claim.
> 
> Tomorrow, we should all claim who is not sk as if we were Psychiatrist. That way if Psychiatrist flips, we have a list of not the sk.


 
I don't understand this, what do you mean?


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It looks like the sk will not claim.
> 
> Tomorrow, we should all claim who is not sk as if we were Psychiatrist. That way if Psychiatrist flips, we have a list of not the sk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this, what do you mean?
Click to expand...


Hypoclaiming. You know, pro-town stuff you hate.


----------



## Avatar4321

house, if you are bound and determined to sabotage your own plan by lynching me because I challenged you, feel free. That doesn't make what you are doing pro town any more than it makes drunk pigs psychic


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou 
weren't we supposed to all get abilities on Halloween or something?


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It looks like the sk will not claim.
> 
> Tomorrow, we should all claim who is not sk as if we were Psychiatrist. That way if Psychiatrist flips, we have a list of not the sk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this, what do you mean?
Click to expand...

A hypoclaim is stating

*If I am the psychiatrist, I visited XYZ*

Then if I die and flip psychiatrist, we know XYZ is not the SK.


----------



## Avatar4321

makes sense.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It looks like the sk will not claim.
> 
> Tomorrow, we should all claim who is not sk as if we were Psychiatrist. That way if Psychiatrist flips, we have a list of not the sk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this, what do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypoclaiming. You know, pro-town stuff you hate.
Click to expand...

I like my ass. Thank you. Who are your scumreads?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It looks like the sk will not claim.
> 
> Tomorrow, we should all claim who is not sk as if we were Psychiatrist. That way if Psychiatrist flips, we have a list of not the sk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this, what do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypoclaiming. You know, pro-town stuff you hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my ass.
Click to expand...


Wait, what?



ScarletRage said:


> Thank you.



You're... welcome... ?



ScarletRage said:


> Who are your scumreads?



Avatar & Wake, with a side order of lean-scum on Arden pending contributions.

Yours?


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> That makes zero sense for the game to have a night start. I've never heard of that.
> 
> Aye has to explain that one.


Some games start with Night 0 to allow Mafia and any other factions to do a quick bit of scheming. Sometimes a murder occurs but more often than not it's just a glorified modkill of someone that never confirmed.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Spoiler: Avatar Case: Wall-O-Text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first impression would be house. His game play annoys me. But that's an emotional reaction. I think he's town right now.
> 
> I don't have any scum reads yet so I wouldn't hammer anyone if I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willingness to hammer a town read is scummy.  Even acknowledging it is an emotional reaction, that is still undermining town's win con.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know that i agree with the only scum will hunt the sk. We have a townie with a pr that specifically addresses the serial killer. He or she would need to hunt the sk in an effort to cure him or her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Promoting hunting the SK (which is an entirely different beast from our plan of appealing to recruit the SK) is traditionally recognized as scummy behavior.  Scum has a vested interest in ridding itself of the competition, because they are just as vulnerable to an SK as town (arguably moreso).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refuses to acknowledge that cutting NK's in half is an advantage to town.  This is basic strategy and I am sure Avatar is aware of how much NK's hurt town.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the SK being alive or not turned benefitting scum- Less people they all have to NK and the quicker we lose. Why would scum want to kill the SK after he or she turned, they revert to VT, right? So its just a townie then, right? They no longer possess killing abilities, or am I wrong? In my head I have been treating the SK like the usurper from last game- but this one is deadly. So in my estimation, they would want to kinda work with scum until they thought they could win the game, then start killing those they pegged as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> SK is a threat to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you want the serial killer to kill a townie? Odd considering you were asking him to confess to be cured.
> 
> maybe you are the serial killer and this is all a ruse to deflect attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor attempt at deflection; zero reasoning or supporting evidence for his blatant accusation.
> 
> Oh... and he didn't even vote me after making such a serious accusation because he was hoping someone else would start the wagon.  If he was town-Avatar, that post would have had a vote attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
> if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.
> 
> ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.
> 
> but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor attempt at doubtcasting the plan to recruit the SK.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or what if the vampire claimed to be the serial killer to be recruited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just stupid.  The vampire would be more likely to fakeclaim a PR role.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's his role to decide on, his opinion on the rationale is irrelevant.  Suggests to me that he is vampire.
> 
> Also, post# 309
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch the vampire before it is recruited by scum, convert the SK before he can kill anyone, and lynch scum D2 and D3 and win this thing in record time. Wouldn't any townie? Right Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to be sheeping house a bit this game.
> 
> I don't see how these tactics are pro town. Or how they are going to be effective. You guys are asking people to claim so they can be killed. Suicide is contrary to our win conditions in most cases.
> 
> I feel like we are wasting time with useless tactics when we could be hunting scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attempting to shame Wolfie for pursuing a pro-town strat, simultaneously doubtcasting the strategy itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> occasionally we do lynch scum day one. Isn't that right moonglow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attempts to drag Moonglow into the discussion, hoping Moonglow will do something to attract attention (kudos to Moon).
> 
> FA_Q2 makes a pertinent observation in post# 359
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm FA sheeping house too. Preferring crazy schemes over genuine scum hunting. Why is that?
> 
> this whole let's convert the sk and ask the vampire to reveal his or herself is a distraction and doesn't help us find scum. Why? No one is going to volunteer to be killed
> 
> it just gives scum an excuse to avoid scum hunting.
> 
> and we still have scarlet and Arden saying next to nothing this game. No one finds that at all odd. Ardens cryptic random vote still has not been addressed.
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further attempts to undermine the SK recruitment, playing up the possibility that the SK will be killed at every opportunity (which is a likelihood regardless of their alignment).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well he it she hasn't taken it yet. Though having them crumb might be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is buying his undermining attempts, so he further tries to derail the recruitment by suggesting the SK crumb instead.  This is stupid, because:
> 
> 1) The crumb would have to be picked up on by the doctor AND shrink, yet NOT scum - and just how likely is that?
> 2) Scum might pick up the crumb when one of our PR's miss it - now how likely is THAT?
> 3) The correct answer is #2 is most likely by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollow words. If you were sincere, you would have been scum hunting, or at the very least, started.
> 
> How about being the change you want to see in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been. I'd you haven't noticed I am voting for someone I find suspicious and who hasn't answered questions. I've been directing you to people who have been hiding, sheeping, using this tangent as cover not to hunt at all. I've also been trying to divert you away from schemes you are conceiving which are designed to fail back to the task at hand.
> 
> when you start voting again, or asking questions talk to me about my "failure" yo scum hunt. Until then your just helping the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claims the plan to recruit the SK is just helping scum; undermines everyone who supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 - You're an attorney, you know how plea bargains work. Your resistance to this plan, you might as well be waving a 40-foot Scum flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> plea bargains dont usually require Simone put their head in a noose or stand in front of a firing squad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat, but this isn't a normal case.
> 
> (@ everyone - Is it me, or does Avi look like Vamp?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the vamp. Though I doubt if be coming forward if I was. I'd be playing the game. Half the fun would be trying to draw the recruit.
> 
> no. This time I am town. So I am going to hunt scum. Not an unexciting role. Trying to figure out how to change your minds when your wrong and figuring who is deceiving the group. The fun of playing is figuring people out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77: This is a dumb reason to decide somebody is probtown.  Scum!Avatar or Vamp!Avatar (as he himself admits!) has every reason to say the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny he should crumb SK after advocating for the SK to crumb instead of claim...
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. Thought you might be though cafe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that?  He wasn't crumbing, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry been busy. Can someone give cliff notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> house proposed a plan to try to cure the serial killer by having him or her out themselves. Everyone has gone along with it but I've been vocal on it not being likely to work and is distracting actual scum hunting. So naturally people are mad at me
> 
> Arden hasn't said anything that is really coherent other than a weird random vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to remove doubt as to his crumbing, he posted about the plan to "cure" the SK (we've been discussing recruiting/converting them)
> 
> If he's not the SK, he's scum trying to draw out our PR's to waste their abilities on him.
Click to expand...


Avi's the Vampire.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> I haven't lied about a thing. Killing me is not going to help town. Quite the opposite



Throwing loaves instead of crumbs? 

Okay, I'll let you slide for now.

*unvote*



Avatar4321 said:


> house, if you are bound and determined to sabotage your own plan by lynching me because I challenged you, feel free. That doesn't make what you are doing pro town any more than it makes drunk pigs psychic



I'm very psychic when I'm drunk, thank you very much.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Avatar Case: Wall-O-Text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first impression would be house. His game play annoys me. But that's an emotional reaction. I think he's town right now.
> 
> I don't have any scum reads yet so I wouldn't hammer anyone if I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willingness to hammer a town read is scummy.  Even acknowledging it is an emotional reaction, that is still undermining town's win con.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know that i agree with the only scum will hunt the sk. We have a townie with a pr that specifically addresses the serial killer. He or she would need to hunt the sk in an effort to cure him or her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Promoting hunting the SK (which is an entirely different beast from our plan of appealing to recruit the SK) is traditionally recognized as scummy behavior.  Scum has a vested interest in ridding itself of the competition, because they are just as vulnerable to an SK as town (arguably moreso).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refuses to acknowledge that cutting NK's in half is an advantage to town.  This is basic strategy and I am sure Avatar is aware of how much NK's hurt town.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> SK can kill scum, and scum can't stand to lose as many as town.
> 
> SK is a threat to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you want the serial killer to kill a townie? Odd considering you were asking him to confess to be cured.
> 
> maybe you are the serial killer and this is all a ruse to deflect attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor attempt at deflection; zero reasoning or supporting evidence for his blatant accusation.
> 
> Oh... and he didn't even vote me after making such a serious accusation because he was hoping someone else would start the wagon.  If he was town-Avatar, that post would have had a vote attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
> if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.
> 
> ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.
> 
> but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor attempt at doubtcasting the plan to recruit the SK.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or what if the vampire claimed to be the serial killer to be recruited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just stupid.  The vampire would be more likely to fakeclaim a PR role.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's his role to decide on, his opinion on the rationale is irrelevant.  Suggests to me that he is vampire.
> 
> Also, post# 309
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch the vampire before it is recruited by scum, convert the SK before he can kill anyone, and lynch scum D2 and D3 and win this thing in record time. Wouldn't any townie? Right Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to be sheeping house a bit this game.
> 
> I don't see how these tactics are pro town. Or how they are going to be effective. You guys are asking people to claim so they can be killed. Suicide is contrary to our win conditions in most cases.
> 
> I feel like we are wasting time with useless tactics when we could be hunting scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attempting to shame Wolfie for pursuing a pro-town strat, simultaneously doubtcasting the strategy itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> occasionally we do lynch scum day one. Isn't that right moonglow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attempts to drag Moonglow into the discussion, hoping Moonglow will do something to attract attention (kudos to Moon).
> 
> FA_Q2 makes a pertinent observation in post# 359
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm FA sheeping house too. Preferring crazy schemes over genuine scum hunting. Why is that?
> 
> this whole let's convert the sk and ask the vampire to reveal his or herself is a distraction and doesn't help us find scum. Why? No one is going to volunteer to be killed
> 
> it just gives scum an excuse to avoid scum hunting.
> 
> and we still have scarlet and Arden saying next to nothing this game. No one finds that at all odd. Ardens cryptic random vote still has not been addressed.
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further attempts to undermine the SK recruitment, playing up the possibility that the SK will be killed at every opportunity (which is a likelihood regardless of their alignment).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well he it she hasn't taken it yet. Though having them crumb might be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is buying his undermining attempts, so he further tries to derail the recruitment by suggesting the SK crumb instead.  This is stupid, because:
> 
> 1) The crumb would have to be picked up on by the doctor AND shrink, yet NOT scum - and just how likely is that?
> 2) Scum might pick up the crumb when one of our PR's miss it - now how likely is THAT?
> 3) The correct answer is #2 is most likely by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollow words. If you were sincere, you would have been scum hunting, or at the very least, started.
> 
> How about being the change you want to see in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been. I'd you haven't noticed I am voting for someone I find suspicious and who hasn't answered questions. I've been directing you to people who have been hiding, sheeping, using this tangent as cover not to hunt at all. I've also been trying to divert you away from schemes you are conceiving which are designed to fail back to the task at hand.
> 
> when you start voting again, or asking questions talk to me about my "failure" yo scum hunt. Until then your just helping the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claims the plan to recruit the SK is just helping scum; undermines everyone who supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 - You're an attorney, you know how plea bargains work. Your resistance to this plan, you might as well be waving a 40-foot Scum flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> plea bargains dont usually require Simone put their head in a noose or stand in front of a firing squad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat, but this isn't a normal case.
> 
> (@ everyone - Is it me, or does Avi look like Vamp?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the vamp. Though I doubt if be coming forward if I was. I'd be playing the game. Half the fun would be trying to draw the recruit.
> 
> no. This time I am town. So I am going to hunt scum. Not an unexciting role. Trying to figure out how to change your minds when your wrong and figuring who is deceiving the group. The fun of playing is figuring people out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77: This is a dumb reason to decide somebody is probtown.  Scum!Avatar or Vamp!Avatar (as he himself admits!) has every reason to say the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny he should crumb SK after advocating for the SK to crumb instead of claim...
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. Thought you might be though cafe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that?  He wasn't crumbing, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry been busy. Can someone give cliff notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> house proposed a plan to try to cure the serial killer by having him or her out themselves. Everyone has gone along with it but I've been vocal on it not being likely to work and is distracting actual scum hunting. So naturally people are mad at me
> 
> Arden hasn't said anything that is really coherent other than a weird random vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to remove doubt as to his crumbing, he posted about the plan to "cure" the SK (we've been discussing recruiting/converting them)
> 
> If he's not the SK, he's scum trying to draw out our PR's to waste their abilities on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi's the Vampire.
Click to expand...


It's so frustrating when people don't see the simple truth.


----------



## Grandma

And I'm not the SK.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't lied about a thing. Killing me is not going to help town. Quite the opposite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing loaves instead of crumbs?
> 
> Okay, I'll let you slide for now.
> 
> *unvote*/QUOTE]
> 
> Wat
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou
> weren't we supposed to all get abilities on Halloween or something?



I can do that! 

Give me a few minutes to pull something together. 

Would ya'll like FUN  or something that will make some of you say ?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> weren't we supposed to all get abilities on Halloween or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that!
> 
> Give me a few minutes to pull something together.
> 
> Would ya'll like FUN  or something that will make some of you say ?
Click to expand...


Yes, please.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> weren't we supposed to all get abilities on Halloween or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that!
> 
> Give me a few minutes to pull something together.
> 
> Would ya'll like FUN  or something that will make some of you say ?
Click to expand...


Fun please and yes!! Thank You!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK-I think Avi is town and I like SR's hypoclaim plan. However, I intensely dislike Arden's active lurking and the fact that she lied about me in her RVS vote and has done nothing about it for day and says she's not going to go along with the plan just because we do without even reading it.

*Vote: Arden*


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It looks like the sk will not claim.
> 
> Tomorrow, we should all claim who is not sk as if we were Psychiatrist. That way if Psychiatrist flips, we have a list of not the sk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this, what do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypoclaiming. You know, pro-town stuff you hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're... welcome... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are your scumreads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avatar & Wake, with a side order of lean-scum on Arden pending contributions.
> 
> Yours?
Click to expand...


That was me calling you out for buddying. Blah.

Arden, possibly one of House AV.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So, my question is, should I point out what I think might be an SK crumb and who said it?

Town: Yes or No?


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Would ya'll like FUN  or something that will make some of you say ?




Either one. Or both...




Wolfsister77 said:


> So, my question is, should I point out what I think might be an SK crumb and who said it?
> 
> Town: Yes or No?



Yeah.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmmm, I re-checked and didn't see any House buddying that SR is pointing out. He did seem a little appeasy after I voted him yesterday but he also called me an idiot for it so I still think he's town. If anyone would know about House scum-buddying people it would be me. Besides after this game, I wonder about your ability to read House although you got me figured out anyway. Micro 402 Chairman Mafia - GG bull mafiascum.net

I will repeat that Avi is town also. Everyone please try to look at the players calmly, and rationally and not jump on the wagon because someone else says so. It looks suspicious. 

Besides Arden, I have Wake and Moonglow as an FoS. House's townread is weaker than before, I'm wishing more of you would display town like behavior but I don't really see it so far from most of you except Avi and House.

Also, Fair warning. Arden is at L-2. It's exactly where she belongs until she contributes but be aware if you vote her again that she's only 2 away from lynch and needs time to give thoughts. Deadline is not until the 3rd.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Should I reveal the SK crumb?

Grandma=yes

When the majority of you say yes, I'll do so and we can discuss if I'm right or not so I need 4 more yes votes. I am a yes also.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually, screw that. There's no reason for me not to say but before I do so, I WANT EVERYONE TO STFU ABOUT WHO YOU THINK THE VAMP IS. Why? Because you are helping scum. They will target that person N1 and if they are town, they will be killed and if they are the vamp, scum will recruit them. Just NO.

OK So what do you guys think about this? IMO use of the word serial in a post means you have that word in you role PM:



Moonglow said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow, who you think feels suspicious so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, as usual....
> 
> 
> But I know that it's payback time for the *serial* players.. So you and I have a newby status.. I know you can't trust several people,,,but I am leary of emotive attacks and will just have to say that Wolf is scum as usual...but that is homeostasis...
Click to expand...



OK, Discuss......................................


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Avatar Case: Wall-O-Text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first impression would be house. His game play annoys me. But that's an emotional reaction. I think he's town right now.
> 
> I don't have any scum reads yet so I wouldn't hammer anyone if I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willingness to hammer a town read is scummy.  Even acknowledging it is an emotional reaction, that is still undermining town's win con.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know that i agree with the only scum will hunt the sk. We have a townie with a pr that specifically addresses the serial killer. He or she would need to hunt the sk in an effort to cure him or her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Promoting hunting the SK (which is an entirely different beast from our plan of appealing to recruit the SK) is traditionally recognized as scummy behavior.  Scum has a vested interest in ridding itself of the competition, because they are just as vulnerable to an SK as town (arguably moreso).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refuses to acknowledge that cutting NK's in half is an advantage to town.  This is basic strategy and I am sure Avatar is aware of how much NK's hurt town.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you want the serial killer to kill a townie? Odd considering you were asking him to confess to be cured.
> 
> maybe you are the serial killer and this is all a ruse to deflect attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor attempt at deflection; zero reasoning or supporting evidence for his blatant accusation.
> 
> Oh... and he didn't even vote me after making such a serious accusation because he was hoping someone else would start the wagon.  If he was town-Avatar, that post would have had a vote attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
> if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.
> 
> ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.
> 
> but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor attempt at doubtcasting the plan to recruit the SK.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or what if the vampire claimed to be the serial killer to be recruited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just stupid.  The vampire would be more likely to fakeclaim a PR role.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's his role to decide on, his opinion on the rationale is irrelevant.  Suggests to me that he is vampire.
> 
> Also, post# 309
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch the vampire before it is recruited by scum, convert the SK before he can kill anyone, and lynch scum D2 and D3 and win this thing in record time. Wouldn't any townie? Right Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to be sheeping house a bit this game.
> 
> I don't see how these tactics are pro town. Or how they are going to be effective. You guys are asking people to claim so they can be killed. Suicide is contrary to our win conditions in most cases.
> 
> I feel like we are wasting time with useless tactics when we could be hunting scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attempting to shame Wolfie for pursuing a pro-town strat, simultaneously doubtcasting the strategy itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> occasionally we do lynch scum day one. Isn't that right moonglow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attempts to drag Moonglow into the discussion, hoping Moonglow will do something to attract attention (kudos to Moon).
> 
> FA_Q2 makes a pertinent observation in post# 359
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm FA sheeping house too. Preferring crazy schemes over genuine scum hunting. Why is that?
> 
> this whole let's convert the sk and ask the vampire to reveal his or herself is a distraction and doesn't help us find scum. Why? No one is going to volunteer to be killed
> 
> it just gives scum an excuse to avoid scum hunting.
> 
> and we still have scarlet and Arden saying next to nothing this game. No one finds that at all odd. Ardens cryptic random vote still has not been addressed.
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further attempts to undermine the SK recruitment, playing up the possibility that the SK will be killed at every opportunity (which is a likelihood regardless of their alignment).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well he it she hasn't taken it yet. Though having them crumb might be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is buying his undermining attempts, so he further tries to derail the recruitment by suggesting the SK crumb instead.  This is stupid, because:
> 
> 1) The crumb would have to be picked up on by the doctor AND shrink, yet NOT scum - and just how likely is that?
> 2) Scum might pick up the crumb when one of our PR's miss it - now how likely is THAT?
> 3) The correct answer is #2 is most likely by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollow words. If you were sincere, you would have been scum hunting, or at the very least, started.
> 
> How about being the change you want to see in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been. I'd you haven't noticed I am voting for someone I find suspicious and who hasn't answered questions. I've been directing you to people who have been hiding, sheeping, using this tangent as cover not to hunt at all. I've also been trying to divert you away from schemes you are conceiving which are designed to fail back to the task at hand.
> 
> when you start voting again, or asking questions talk to me about my "failure" yo scum hunt. Until then your just helping the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claims the plan to recruit the SK is just helping scum; undermines everyone who supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> plea bargains dont usually require Simone put their head in a noose or stand in front of a firing squad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat, but this isn't a normal case.
> 
> (@ everyone - Is it me, or does Avi look like Vamp?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the vamp. Though I doubt if be coming forward if I was. I'd be playing the game. Half the fun would be trying to draw the recruit.
> 
> no. This time I am town. So I am going to hunt scum. Not an unexciting role. Trying to figure out how to change your minds when your wrong and figuring who is deceiving the group. The fun of playing is figuring people out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77: This is a dumb reason to decide somebody is probtown.  Scum!Avatar or Vamp!Avatar (as he himself admits!) has every reason to say the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny he should crumb SK after advocating for the SK to crumb instead of claim...
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. Thought you might be though cafe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that?  He wasn't crumbing, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry been busy. Can someone give cliff notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> house proposed a plan to try to cure the serial killer by having him or her out themselves. Everyone has gone along with it but I've been vocal on it not being likely to work and is distracting actual scum hunting. So naturally people are mad at me
> 
> Arden hasn't said anything that is really coherent other than a weird random vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to remove doubt as to his crumbing, he posted about the plan to "cure" the SK (we've been discussing recruiting/converting them)
> 
> If he's not the SK, he's scum trying to draw out our PR's to waste their abilities on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi's the Vampire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so frustrating when people don't see the simple truth.
Click to expand...

 
then you can understand why I'm frustrated at the moment.


----------



## Avatar4321

moonglow might be a good sk candidate


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Additional Abilities have been sent by PM to each player. Some are only for the remainder of the Game Day; others are for the remainder of the game. *


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou 

If the SK is targeted by the Psych overnight and they send in a kill, does the kill go through or not?

Which action resolves first?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> If the SK is targeted by the Psych overnight and they send in a kill, does the kill go through or not?
> 
> Which action resolves first?



That depends upon who gets the PM in first. If the Psych gets the PM in first, then assuming the player to be treated is the SK, the SK will not get a NK.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi's the Vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so frustrating when people don't see the simple truth.
Click to expand...


Never mind, he's crumbing _not_ the Vampire.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm not crumbing anything concerning the vampire


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> If the SK is targeted by the Psych overnight and they send in a kill, does the kill go through or not?
> 
> Which action resolves first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends upon who gets the PM in first. If the Psych gets the PM in first, then assuming the player to be treated is the SK, the SK will not get a NK.
Click to expand...


AyeCantSeeYou 

Does this hold true if the Psyche targets the NK and scum NK the Psyche also?>


----------



## Grandma

You crumbed that we shouldn't lynch you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Above should read SK for t


Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> If the SK is targeted by the Psych overnight and they send in a kill, does the kill go through or not?
> 
> Which action resolves first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends upon who gets the PM in first. If the Psych gets the PM in first, then assuming the player to be treated is the SK, the SK will not get a NK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Does this hold true if the Psyche targets the NK and scum NK the Psyche also?>
Click to expand...


The first one should be SK.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm not crumbing anything concerning the vampire





Grandma said:


> You crumbed that we shouldn't lynch you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MAFIA THEORY 101-

If you see a PR crumb, or you think you see one, whether or not it is a crumb should NOT be up for discussion.

STFU about it!!

What good does it do town for you to pursue this angle? You are endangering potential PR's and HELPING SCUM.

*FoS=Grandma
*
This does not hold true for the SK as that is not a pro-town role that we want dead or converted.

I should not have to point this out!!


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> You crumbed that we shouldn't lynch you.


 
no, I've straight out said you shouldn't lynch me. No crumbing whatsoever. There is no benefit to the town if we lynch town members


----------



## Wolfsister77

At this point, it looks like we may have to lynch the SK as it appears it's a matter of who gets the PM in first for if the Psyche gets a cure off or the SK gets a kill off and most likely that holds true if scum targets the Psyche before they can cure-pending Aye's answer.

Does everyone agree here? Lynch Moonglow?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> If the SK is targeted by the Psych overnight and they send in a kill, does the kill go through or not?
> 
> Which action resolves first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That depends upon who gets the PM in first. If the Psych gets the PM in first, then assuming the player to be treated is the SK, the SK will not get a NK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Does this hold true if the Psyche targets the NK and scum NK the Psyche also?>
Click to expand...


If the Psych targets the NK, and the Psych has the PM in first, the Psych's ability will play out first. The NK will be second. Things will play out in chronological order.


----------



## Wake

Alright.

Been real pressed for time. That, and I just goofed here: Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper Game Over bull mafiascum.net

Starting from this point on I'm completely rebooting my gameplay. I need to post less, say less, and observe/weigh interactions more.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> At this point, it looks like we may have to lynch the SK as it appears it's a matter of who gets the PM in first for if the Psyche gets a cure off or the SK gets a kill off and most likely that holds true if scum targets the Psyche before they can cure-pending Aye's answer.
> 
> Does everyone agree here? Lynch Moonglow?


 
no. I don't agree. Moonglow hasn't even had a chance to respond. Lynching him because he said serial dearly on might be a crumb or it might be nothing at all.

heck no one else had even commented on it.

and it seems self serving to be lynching moonglow when hr has openly suspected you as scum.

why shouldn't we let the psychiatrist cure him if we have figured it out?


----------



## Avatar4321

only not dearly.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it looks like we may have to lynch the SK as it appears it's a matter of who gets the PM in first for if the Psyche gets a cure off or the SK gets a kill off and most likely that holds true if scum targets the Psyche before they can cure-pending Aye's answer.
> 
> Does everyone agree here? Lynch Moonglow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. I don't agree. Moonglow hasn't even had a chance to respond. Lynching him because he said serial dearly on might be a crumb or it might be nothing at all.
> 
> heck no one else had even commented on it.
> 
> and it seems self serving to be lynching moonglow when hr has openly suspected you as scum.
> 
> why shouldn't we let the psychiatrist cure him if we have figured it out?
Click to expand...


Because he can get off a kill if he gets his NK action in before the Psyche can get his/hers in and if scum target the Psyche, they can kill him/her first before he/she can cure and then the SK can get off a kill.

This is common sense Avi. I don't care if Moonglow called me scum. He does that in every game. I do care about getting rid of him if he's the SK. 

It takes 6 votes anyway so won't happen without everyone getting a chance to speak on it including Moonglow.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Two NK's a night will be more likely to hit town than scum due to town's larger numbers. Again, common sense here that I shouldn't have to explain.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Alright.
> 
> Been real pressed for time. That, and I just goofed here: Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper Game Over bull mafiascum.net
> 
> Starting from this point on I'm completely rebooting my gameplay. I need to post less, say less, and observe/weigh interactions more.



Just so long as you post content when you do post............................


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Got ninjaed...




Na-na-ne-boo-boo! You got ninjaed! You type too slooww!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't lied about a thing. Killing me is not going to help town. Quite the opposite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing loaves instead of crumbs?
> 
> Okay, I'll let you slide for now.
> 
> *unvote*
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> house, if you are bound and determined to sabotage your own plan by lynching me because I challenged you, feel free. That doesn't make what you are doing pro town any more than it makes drunk pigs psychic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm very psychic when I'm drunk, thank you very much.
Click to expand...



Psychotic maybe....


----------



## Grandma




----------



## CaféAuLait




----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It looks like the sk will not claim.
> 
> Tomorrow, we should all claim who is not sk as if we were Psychiatrist. That way if Psychiatrist flips, we have a list of not the sk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this, what do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypoclaiming. You know, pro-town stuff you hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like my ass. Thank you. Who are your scumreads?
Click to expand...



I can see your ass from here. Not too sure if I like it thought. Hubby might- he likes big butts and I can not lie...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-Do you have anything to say to contribute to the conversation or are you just going to fluff post?


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ninjaed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na-na-ne-boo-boo! You got ninjaed! You type too slooww!
Click to expand...

 
you seem to be taunting scarlet a bit this game. What's up with that?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-Do you have anything to say to contribute to the conversation or are you just going to fluff post?


 
my qurstio. Is why is she puffing fluff? It's not like her


----------



## Avatar4321

question. No idea what that other word is


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ninjaed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na-na-ne-boo-boo! You got ninjaed! You type too slooww!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to be taunting scarlet a bit this game. What's up with that?
Click to expand...


Seem to be? I am indeed. She likes her ass and I don't. Got a problem with that?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-Do you have anything to say to contribute to the conversation or are you just going to fluff post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my qurstio. Is why is she puffing fluff? It's not like her
Click to expand...


Yup, you're right, it is wholly unlike me. I am catching up with reading now.


----------



## Avatar4321

btw where do the gremlins come in?


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ninjaed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na-na-ne-boo-boo! You got ninjaed! You type too slooww!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to be taunting scarlet a bit this game. What's up with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seem to be? I am indeed. She likes her ass and I don't. Got a problem with that?
Click to expand...

 
I don't know why you girls can't appreciate one a others beauty lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

FoS: Cafe

You are not contributing anything of substance and that is not like you. I'm not even sure you are reading the game.

There are very few of you acting townlike, many of you lurking too much, and too much fluff posting and trying to out PR's.

If I didn't know better I'd think the townies in this game were myself, Avi, and House.

That sucks.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> btw where do the gremlins come in?



The answer is clear...


----------



## Wolfsister77

In other words, I'm happy to joke around with people and goof off but if I see too much fluff, too much lurking, and not enough scumhunting I'm going to become annoyed and difficult to play with very soon. 

Just sayin'


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> FoS: Cafe
> 
> You are not contributing anything of substance and that is not like you.* I'm not even sure you are reading the game.*
> 
> There are very few of you acting townlike, many of you lurking too much, and too much fluff posting and trying to out PR's.
> 
> If I didn't know better I'd think the townies in this game were myself, Avi, and House.
> 
> That sucks.



Seriously? Wolf. Do you believe what you just wrote? I have not been reading and only fluff posting this whole game? That is not true at all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> In other words, I'm happy to* joke around with people and goof off but if I see too much fluff*, too much lurking, and not enough scumhunting I'm going to become annoyed and difficult to play with very soon.
> 
> Just sayin'



( emphasis added)

Can't help it Wolf.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra you alive?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra has been posting in her other game at MS today.

She's massively lurking here. Another FoS I guess.

I'm walking away from the game until scum and half-assed town stops pissing me off. 

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Should I reveal the SK crumb?
> 
> Grandma=yes
> 
> When the majority of you say yes, I'll do so and we can discuss if I'm right or not so I need 4 more yes votes. I am a yes also.




Where was this, please?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra has been posting in her other game at MS today.
> 
> She's massively lurking here. Another FoS I guess.
> 
> I'm walking away from the game until scum and half-assed town stops pissing me off.
> 
> Happy Halloween!!




Yes, today is Halloween- remember that Wolf. Happy *Halloween* Wolf.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *Additional Abilities have been sent by PM to each player. Some are only for the remainder of the Game Day; others are for the remainder of the game. *



Thanks, (I think) .


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I reveal the SK crumb?
> 
> Grandma=yes
> 
> When the majority of you say yes, I'll do so and we can discuss if I'm right or not so I need 4 more yes votes. I am a yes also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was this, please?
Click to expand...


I already posted it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Avatar Case: Wall-O-Text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of Grandma's and Wolfie's latest exchange.
> 
> House and Cafe, please weigh in.
> 
> Avatar, if you had the power to hammer a player at this very moment, who would it be and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first impression would be house. His game play annoys me. But that's an emotional reaction. I think he's town right now.
> 
> I don't have any scum reads yet so I wouldn't hammer anyone if I could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Willingness to hammer a town read is scummy.  Even acknowledging it is an emotional reaction, that is still undermining town's win con.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know that i agree with the only scum will hunt the sk. We have a townie with a pr that specifically addresses the serial killer. He or she would need to hunt the sk in an effort to cure him or her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Promoting hunting the SK (which is an entirely different beast from our plan of appealing to recruit the SK) is traditionally recognized as scummy behavior.  Scum has a vested interest in ridding itself of the competition, because they are just as vulnerable to an SK as town (arguably moreso).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Message to the sk: If you happen to want to join town, don't use your NK because that would ultimately undermine your own win con in the long run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that's true. Until the sk is cured his or her win condition is still killing anyone. And he or she could kill the scum at night.
> 
> I tend to think the serial killer outing his or herself on the hope to get cured only helps scum. Because they won't have him or her nk them and then they can kill him so we lost any advantage there is to the town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refuses to acknowledge that cutting NK's in half is an advantage to town.  This is basic strategy and I am sure Avatar is aware of how much NK's hurt town.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I get that. But the SK mission is to kill them and us. So when he or she targets their scum choices at first, but is wrong-  We still take the hit until they get it right. And if I recall our psychologist only works on odd nights, this mean unless the SK hits scum or the scum hit the SK- we lose two off the bat night 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm fine with SK taking out Avatar. He might think twice about advocating SK hunting in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you want the serial killer to kill a townie? Odd considering you were asking him to confess to be cured.
> 
> maybe you are the serial killer and this is all a ruse to deflect attention
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor attempt at deflection; zero reasoning or supporting evidence for his blatant accusation.
> 
> Oh... and he didn't even vote me after making such a serious accusation because he was hoping someone else would start the wagon.  If he was town-Avatar, that post would have had a vote attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if I'm the doctor I'll protect the sk
> if I'm the psychiatrist I'll heal the sk.
> 
> ill go along with this. Mostly because I'm curious to see if it actually works.
> 
> but what's to prevent the scum from claiming to be the sk to get us to waste a night protection and cure use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor attempt at doubtcasting the plan to recruit the SK.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or what if the vampire claimed to be the serial killer to be recruited?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just stupid.  The vampire would be more likely to fakeclaim a PR role.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vampire: Claim today and I will campaign to lynch you to maintain your town alignment so you can also win with town.
> 
> We are taking scum down this game, get out in front of this train.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless it's his role to decide on, his opinion on the rationale is irrelevant.  Suggests to me that he is vampire.
> 
> Also, post# 309
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm skeptical of the "claim so we can kill you" tactic. It's not rational.
> 
> id much rather kill scum then the vampire today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch the vampire before it is recruited by scum, convert the SK before he can kill anyone, and lynch scum D2 and D3 and win this thing in record time. Wouldn't any townie? Right Avi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you seem to be sheeping house a bit this game.
> 
> I don't see how these tactics are pro town. Or how they are going to be effective. You guys are asking people to claim so they can be killed. Suicide is contrary to our win conditions in most cases.
> 
> I feel like we are wasting time with useless tactics when we could be hunting scum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attempting to shame Wolfie for pursuing a pro-town strat, simultaneously doubtcasting the strategy itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> occasionally we do lynch scum day one. Isn't that right moonglow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Attempts to drag Moonglow into the discussion, hoping Moonglow will do something to attract attention (kudos to Moon).
> 
> FA_Q2 makes a pertinent observation in post# 359
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm FA sheeping house too. Preferring crazy schemes over genuine scum hunting. Why is that?
> 
> this whole let's convert the sk and ask the vampire to reveal his or herself is a distraction and doesn't help us find scum. Why? No one is going to volunteer to be killed
> 
> it just gives scum an excuse to avoid scum hunting.
> 
> and we still have scarlet and Arden saying next to nothing this game. No one finds that at all odd. Ardens cryptic random vote still has not been addressed.
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Further attempts to undermine the SK recruitment, playing up the possibility that the SK will be killed at every opportunity (which is a likelihood regardless of their alignment).
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still like the deal with the SK...It has a chance to work...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well he it she hasn't taken it yet. Though having them crumb might be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is buying his undermining attempts, so he further tries to derail the recruitment by suggesting the SK crumb instead.  This is stupid, because:
> 
> 1) The crumb would have to be picked up on by the doctor AND shrink, yet NOT scum - and just how likely is that?
> 2) Scum might pick up the crumb when one of our PR's miss it - now how likely is THAT?
> 3) The correct answer is #2 is most likely by a long shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so let's get back to scum hunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hollow words. If you were sincere, you would have been scum hunting, or at the very least, started.
> 
> How about being the change you want to see in the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been. I'd you haven't noticed I am voting for someone I find suspicious and who hasn't answered questions. I've been directing you to people who have been hiding, sheeping, using this tangent as cover not to hunt at all. I've also been trying to divert you away from schemes you are conceiving which are designed to fail back to the task at hand.
> 
> when you start voting again, or asking questions talk to me about my "failure" yo scum hunt. Until then your just helping the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claims the plan to recruit the SK is just helping scum; undermines everyone who supports it.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> plea bargains dont usually require Simone put their head in a noose or stand in front of a firing squad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True dat, but this isn't a normal case.
> 
> (@ everyone - Is it me, or does Avi look like Vamp?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not the vamp. Though I doubt if be coming forward if I was. I'd be playing the game. Half the fun would be trying to draw the recruit.
> 
> no. This time I am town. So I am going to hunt scum. Not an unexciting role. Trying to figure out how to change your minds when your wrong and figuring who is deceiving the group. The fun of playing is figuring people out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77: This is a dumb reason to decide somebody is probtown.  Scum!Avatar or Vamp!Avatar (as he himself admits!) has every reason to say the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> does voting for me make you feel better? I'm hoping it will *cure* your hostility for me. But you aren't going to be happy if you lynch me. Cause I'll flip town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny he should crumb SK after advocating for the SK to crumb instead of claim...
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not. Thought you might be though cafe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's that?  He wasn't crumbing, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry been busy. Can someone give cliff notes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> house proposed a plan to try to cure the serial killer by having him or her out themselves. Everyone has gone along with it but I've been vocal on it not being likely to work and is distracting actual scum hunting. So naturally people are mad at me
> 
> Arden hasn't said anything that is really coherent other than a weird random vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just to remove doubt as to his crumbing, he posted about the plan to "cure" the SK (we've been discussing recruiting/converting them)
> 
> If he's not the SK, he's scum trying to draw out our PR's to waste their abilities on him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Avi's the Vampire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so frustrating when people don't see the simple truth.
Click to expand...


I read your argument House, and I am having a hard time seeing everything you are seeing. IDK, some of that seems as if you pulled it from thin air to make Avatar look bad. Do I agree he seemed be a bit illogical  when it came to the SK plan? yes, but then I tried to think in the same manner he seemed to be and tried to see it from what he was saying and thought some of the very things he did. I have thought on it and I see some things in a different light. I don't think Avatar is scum ( any of them) and we need to be focusing ourselves elsewhere for the time being. Just my two cents.


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Additional Abilities have been sent by PM to each player. Some are only for the remainder of the Game Day; others are for the remainder of the game. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, (I think) .
Click to expand...

I got nothin' also....


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> In other words, I'm happy to joke around with people and goof off but if I see too much fluff, too much lurking, and not enough scumhunting I'm going to become annoyed and difficult to play with very soon.
> 
> Just sayin'


Hangovers can tend o leave on grouchy, but don't worry we know your pure at heart and sound of mind...


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> At this point, it looks like we may have to lynch the SK as it appears it's a matter of who gets the PM in first for if the Psyche gets a cure off or the SK gets a kill off and most likely that holds true if scum targets the Psyche before they can cure-pending Aye's answer.
> 
> Does everyone agree here? Lynch Moonglow?


No, I don't agree. And keep yourself away from that bandwagon....
I am town as I wanted to be, and lynching me will hurt us win..


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright.
> 
> Been real pressed for time. That, and I just goofed here: Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper Game Over bull mafiascum.net
> 
> Starting from this point on I'm completely rebooting my gameplay. I need to post less, say less, and observe/weigh interactions more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so long as you post content when you do post............................
Click to expand...

He's just gonna ask you if you have any reads...


----------



## Moonglow

I will not be back until midnight, Halloween is upon us....Time for shapeshifting....And I have to work Saturday....Maybe Sunday...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> btw where do the gremlins come in?



The Gremlins were cut loose with the extra abilities I added in today.


----------



## Wolfsister77

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it looks like we may have to lynch the SK as it appears it's a matter of who gets the PM in first for if the Psyche gets a cure off or the SK gets a kill off and most likely that holds true if scum targets the Psyche before they can cure-pending Aye's answer.
> 
> Does everyone agree here? Lynch Moonglow?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't agree. And keep yourself away from that bandwagon....
> *I am town as I wanted to be*, and lynching me will hurt us win..
Click to expand...


Dude, I won't lynch you today. 

But only cuz I don't feel like it any more.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I reveal the SK crumb?
> 
> Grandma=yes
> 
> When the majority of you say yes, I'll do so and we can discuss if I'm right or not so I need 4 more yes votes. I am a yes also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was this, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already posted it.
Click to expand...


I misread your post and I thought you were saying Grandma crumbed. I just saw your post where you said you thought it was Moon. I don't think I would make too much of that post.  Do you think he was crumbing to be cured? We had not even started discussing our plan to cure the SK at that point, so, I don't think he was crumbing the first page in, post 21, unless you think he wanted to be cured and wanted to out himself 20 posts into the game. Or do you think he wanted to make himself a target for scum if he is the SK. I'm not seeing it just 21 posts in. I have a niggling feeling about Moon, for poss scum, BUT its the tiny red flag I mentioned earlier-beyond that I have no big read on Moon yet.  However, I must say, I think we are putting targets on possible townies too - with all the accusing back and forth. I just realized I did the same to Avatar- when I misread his post ( apologies Avatar) .  I don't think the SK is going to claim, I think they are out to win this game and kill us all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm done talking about the SK or the Vamp, it's a distraction.  Moon is prob town anyway. Avi prob is too. SR prob is too.

House is not looking as good as he once did to me sadly.

Wake is scummy. Arden is too. Maybe Grandma. Maybe Shaitra.

Pretty null on FA and Cafe.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, it looks like we may have to lynch the SK as it appears it's a matter of who gets the PM in first for if the Psyche gets a cure off or the SK gets a kill off and most likely that holds true if scum targets the Psyche before they can cure-pending Aye's answer.
> 
> Does everyone agree here? Lynch Moonglow?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't agree. And keep yourself away from that bandwagon....
> *I am town as I wanted to be*, and lynching me will hurt us win..
Click to expand...


Hummm




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw where do the gremlins come in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gremlins were cut loose with the extra abilities I added in today.
Click to expand...



( PS I don't like your ass either)


----------



## Moonglow

House is very good at pulling the rug out at the last moment...


----------



## Wolfsister77

How does my ass look Cafe?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> How does my ass look Cafe?



I think I LIKE your ass.

But I can't stand SR's or Grandma or Ayes ATM. I think I dislike Ayes the most TBH.


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-Do you have anything to say to contribute to the conversation or are you just going to fluff post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my qurstio. Is why is she puffing fluff? It's not like her
Click to expand...


My apologies Cafe. I just realized you probably have no choice what you are doing.

But I just gotta ask:

Why are you puffing fluff? It's a serious qurstio...........................


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-Do you have anything to say to contribute to the conversation or are you just going to fluff post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my qurstio. Is why is she puffing fluff? It's not like her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My apologies Cafe. I just realized you probably have no choice what you are doing.
> 
> But I just gotta ask:
> 
> Why are you puffing fluff? It's a serious qurstio...........................
Click to expand...


I have no choice and its going to get worse and last a long time. :/


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-Do you have anything to say to contribute to the conversation or are you just going to fluff post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my qurstio. Is why is she puffing fluff? It's not like her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My apologies Cafe. I just realized you probably have no choice what you are doing.
> 
> But I just gotta ask:
> 
> Why are you puffing fluff? It's a serious qurstio...........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no choice and its going to get worse and last a long time. :/
Click to expand...


Well..................................good luck, and thank you for liking my ass.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-Do you have anything to say to contribute to the conversation or are you just going to fluff post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my qurstio. Is why is she puffing fluff? It's not like her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My apologies Cafe. I just realized you probably have no choice what you are doing.
> 
> But I just gotta ask:
> 
> Why are you puffing fluff? It's a serious qurstio...........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no choice and its going to get worse and last a long time. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well..................................good luck, and thank you for liking my ass.
Click to expand...


Thanks- I am going to need it, cause some of it is not pretty, for the lack of a better word. Remember to refer back to these posts please if you question things.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm done talking about the SK or the Vamp, it's a distraction.  Moon is prob town anyway. Avi prob is too. SR prob is too.
> 
> House is not looking as good as he once did to me sadly.
> 
> Wake is scummy. Arden is too. Maybe Grandma. Maybe Shaitra.
> 
> Pretty null on FA and Cafe.



Fucking lynch me then, it's fucking stupid that you would say Avatar is probtown after that pile of bullshit that is his posts and say I'm less town for calling him out on them.

I'm fucking serious, lynch my ass.  I'm done.

Thread unwatched.


----------



## House

For the rest of you: *ACCURACY IS NOT ALIGNMENT INDICATIVE. IF IT WERE, EVERYONE WOULD BE SCUM IN EVERY FUCKING GAME BECAUSE NOBODY IS OMNISCIENT.
*
Also, Avatar is scum.

Out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done talking about the SK or the Vamp, it's a distraction.  Moon is prob town anyway. Avi prob is too. SR prob is too.
> 
> House is not looking as good as he once did to me sadly.
> 
> Wake is scummy. Arden is too. Maybe Grandma. Maybe Shaitra.
> 
> Pretty null on FA and Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lynch me then, it's fucking stupid that you would say Avatar is probtown after that pile of bullshit that is his posts and say I'm less town for calling him out on them.
> 
> I'm fucking serious, lynch my ass.  I'm done.
> 
> Thread unwatched.
Click to expand...


Why? I don't get this reaction. I wasn't trying to offend you. Can you please just calm down?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> For the rest of you: *ACCURACY IS NOT ALIGNMENT INDICATIVE. IF IT WERE, EVERYONE WOULD BE SCUM IN EVERY FUCKING GAME BECAUSE NOBODY IS OMNISCIENT.
> *
> Also, Avatar is scum.
> 
> Out.



Where did this come from? I'm genuinely confused about why you are so angry....................


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-Do you have anything to say to contribute to the conversation or are you just going to fluff post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my qurstio. Is why is she puffing fluff? It's not like her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My apologies Cafe. I just realized you probably have no choice what you are doing.
> 
> But I just gotta ask:
> 
> Why are you puffing fluff? It's a serious qurstio...........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no choice and its going to get worse and last a long time. :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well..................................good luck, and thank you for liking my ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks- I am going to need it, cause some of it is not pretty, for the lack of a better word. Remember to refer back to these posts please if you question things.
Click to expand...


I will...................................


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> For the rest of you: *ACCURACY IS NOT ALIGNMENT INDICATIVE. IF IT WERE, EVERYONE WOULD BE SCUM IN EVERY FUCKING GAME BECAUSE NOBODY IS OMNISCIENT.
> *
> Also, Avatar is scum.
> 
> Out.


 
that's no excuse to be innaccurate


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest of you: *ACCURACY IS NOT ALIGNMENT INDICATIVE. IF IT WERE, EVERYONE WOULD BE SCUM IN EVERY FUCKING GAME BECAUSE NOBODY IS OMNISCIENT.
> *
> Also, Avatar is scum.
> 
> Out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did this come from? I'm genuinely confused about why you are so angry....................
Click to expand...

 
sounds like he needs to lie down and share his feelings with someone. Maybe after the psychiatrist cures the sk he can have a sit down with house


----------



## ScarletRage

moonglow might be a good sk candidate


----------



## Avatar4321

happy Halloween!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Same to you Avi and everyone!!

Had a blast Trick or Treating with my daughter.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest of you: *ACCURACY IS NOT ALIGNMENT INDICATIVE. IF IT WERE, EVERYONE WOULD BE SCUM IN EVERY FUCKING GAME BECAUSE NOBODY IS OMNISCIENT.
> *
> Also, Avatar is scum.
> 
> Out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did this come from? I'm genuinely confused about why you are so angry....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like he needs to lie down and share his feelings with someone. Maybe after the psychiatrist cures the sk he can have a sit down with house
Click to expand...


I don't like how you are taunting him. I feel kind of bad actually. His emotions feel genuine to me.

House


----------



## ika

*Seeing how i have been not really paying attention and now going reading some things. I am going to add in this executive rule:

You can not quote/announce the timeframe you sent your PM action (if you have one)

This is to prevent everyone from trying to use the timestamps to account for how/when actions 
resolved

Doing so will result in punishment up to modkill*


----------



## ScarletRage

happy Halloween!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I am NOT the SK. You'd be wasting a cure on me.

I am also pretty disappointed. House has decided he's done for the most part in this game and others and won't explain, Arden hasn't said anything for over 5 days that can be considered content, Wake has decided to stop posting for the most part, Shaitra is posting in her other game but can't be bothered with this one. I guess I will stop wasting my time here. I was hoping for a fun game.............................

gg scum


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I have no choice and its going to get worse and last a long time. :/



I thought that was the problem. Can you elaborate on the specifics?


----------



## Moonglow

ScarletRage said:


> moonglow might be a good sk candidate


CK is closer since I like cereal...


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, I am NOT the SK. You'd be wasting a cure on me.
> 
> I am also pretty disappointed. House has decided he's done for the most part in this game and others and won't explain, Arden hasn't said anything for over 5 days that can be considered content, Wake has decided to stop posting for the most part, Shaitra is posting in her other game but can't be bothered with this one. I guess I will stop wasting my time here. I was hoping for a fun game.............................
> 
> gg scum


He played the same in the last game I played with him in it. I mentioned before about pulling the rug at the last moment to trip up players..


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Same to you Avi and everyone!!
> 
> Had a blast Trick or Treating with my daughter.


My last year to chaperone. After 30 years of raising kids.., I'm gonna cry....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same to you Avi and everyone!!
> 
> Had a blast Trick or Treating with my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> My last year to chaperone. After 30 years of raising kids.., I'm gonna cry....
Click to expand...


Awwwww............................I'm lucky. My daughter is 5 so I have several more good years.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am NOT the SK. You'd be wasting a cure on me.
> 
> I am also pretty disappointed. House has decided he's done for the most part in this game and others and won't explain, Arden hasn't said anything for over 5 days that can be considered content, Wake has decided to stop posting for the most part, Shaitra is posting in her other game but can't be bothered with this one. I guess I will stop wasting my time here. I was hoping for a fun game.............................
> 
> gg scum
> 
> 
> 
> He played the same in the last game I played with him in it. I mentioned before about pulling the rug at the last moment to trip up players..
Click to expand...


I'm starting to feel he's using emotional blackmail on me. I guess he could be scum. I didn't think so but who knows?


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> For the rest of you: *ACCURACY IS NOT ALIGNMENT INDICATIVE. IF IT WERE, EVERYONE WOULD BE SCUM IN EVERY FUCKING GAME BECAUSE NOBODY IS OMNISCIENT.
> *
> Also, Avatar is scum.
> 
> Out.



House - WTF? Is rage a posting restriction too?

I'm pretty sure that Avi is Town. 

And I'm sure that the SK and Vampire should claim. Be heroes!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> moonglow might be a good sk candidate
> 
> 
> 
> CK is closer since I like cereal...
Click to expand...


Psyche-Hit this N1 please.

Also, if anyone else besides myself and Grandma wants to declare you are not the SK, that would be good.

I think it's someone who wants to play and kill. If it isn't Moon, then Wake is my next choice.

Arden should probably be the lynch D1. 

So, town: SR, Avi, Moon unless he's the SK-SK can play town pretty well since they need to scumhunt,

Scum: Arden, Wake, maybe House

Null: Shaitra, FA, Cafe, Grandma

I have too many nulls but that's the way this game is.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am NOT the SK. You'd be wasting a cure on me.
> 
> I am also pretty disappointed. House has decided he's done for the most part in this game and others and won't explain, Arden hasn't said anything for over 5 days that can be considered content, Wake has decided to stop posting for the most part, Shaitra is posting in her other game but can't be bothered with this one. I guess I will stop wasting my time here. I was hoping for a fun game.............................
> 
> gg scum
> 
> 
> 
> He played the same in the last game I played with him in it. I mentioned before about pulling the rug at the last moment to trip up players..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel he's using emotional blackmail on me. I guess he could be scum. I didn't think so but who knows?
Click to expand...


Idiot.

I asked for a rep yesterday. Pull your head out of Avatar's ass before you cost town the game. I'm not sticking around to watch it happen.

To the rest of y'all, good luck.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am NOT the SK. You'd be wasting a cure on me.
> 
> I am also pretty disappointed. House has decided he's done for the most part in this game and others and won't explain, Arden hasn't said anything for over 5 days that can be considered content, Wake has decided to stop posting for the most part, Shaitra is posting in her other game but can't be bothered with this one. I guess I will stop wasting my time here. I was hoping for a fun game.............................
> 
> gg scum
> 
> 
> 
> He played the same in the last game I played with him in it. I mentioned before about pulling the rug at the last moment to trip up players..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel he's using emotional blackmail on me. I guess he could be scum. I didn't think so but who knows?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> I asked for a rep yesterday. Pull your head out of Avatar's ass before you cost town the game. I'm not sticking around to watch it happen.
> 
> To the rest of y'all, good luck.
Click to expand...


Thanks a lot. Really appreciate this House. 

Jerk.


----------



## Grandma

House is Town. 

It's possible that Arden has a post restriction.

Your negativity has me FoS'ing you, Wolf.


----------



## Wake

I'm here.

It may be a lot to ask, but would any of you be willing to fill me in on the highlights so far?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> House is Town.
> 
> It's possible that Arden has a post restriction.
> 
> Your negativity has me FoS'ing you, Wolf.



Yeah OK, Grandma. House throws a hissy fit and is town. And I'm too negative. Please feel free to FoS to your heart's content. Arden only posts here, so no reason for any post restriction.

What are your reads? Who are your scum suspects?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, I am NOT the SK. You'd be wasting a cure on me.
> 
> I am also pretty disappointed. House has decided he's done for the most part in this game and others and won't explain, Arden hasn't said anything for over 5 days that can be considered content, Wake has decided to stop posting for the most part, Shaitra is posting in her other game but can't be bothered with this one. I guess I will stop wasting my time here. I was hoping for a fun game.............................
> 
> gg scum



Affirming you're not the SK, while admirable, isn't vindicating.

I'm unaware of much that's transpired. What we need is a flip.

Unsure when I supposedly decided to stop posting, either. Work's been unforgiving.

One thing I see, at a glance, is that Grandma and Wolfie have differing reads on House.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> I'm here.
> 
> It may be a lot to ask, but would any of you be willing to fill me in on the highlights so far?



Avatar is scum.
Wolf is probably his scum mate.
I'm not sticking around to watch such blatant scummy bullshit go unchecked and be slandered in the process.
Town is in for a glorious loss when things could have gone so differently.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Wolfsister77*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Seeking a replacement for House.

If any of you know someone that would take his place, feel free to send them and have them PM me.

Thank you!


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is Town.
> 
> It's possible that Arden has a post restriction.
> 
> Your negativity has me FoS'ing you, Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah OK, Grandma. House throws a hissy fit and is town. And I'm too negative. Please feel free to FoS to your heart's content. Arden only posts here, so no reason for any post restriction.
> 
> What are your reads? Who are your scum suspects?
Click to expand...


At this point I think House and Avi are Town. I think Cafe is too. Arden's null until we get an explanation of her posting style.

House is acting much like I did right before my glorious meltdown in Game 5, so I can relate to that.

I'm reading damn near everyone as null right now, not a good thing when deadline is Monday.


----------



## Wake

Guys and gals, please stick together and play.

We've got House wanting to replace out and Wolfie voting herself again.

...

Scum wants this. Are you really going to let your team down this way? 

I'm here. Talk to me. Bounce your ideas off me. I can help mediate this.

We're a team, and we need to stick together.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Seeking a replacement for House.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wolfsister77*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What da fuck?
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

House is treating me like crap and it's not the first time he's done this to me in a game.

I'm sick of getting upset in every damn game.

I don't want to play again after this one.

Please finish me off. I'm not the SK, I'm not the vamp, I'm not a PR, I'm not scum but I will scum claim if it gets me out of this game quicker.


----------



## Grandma

Let me try that again.



> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> Seeking a replacement for House.



Shit.



> Wolfsister77 said:
> *Vote: Wolfsister77*





What da fuck?


----------



## Grandma

Arden - Null

Avatar4321 - Town

CafeAuLait - Town

Grandma - Town

House - Town

Moonglow - Null

ScarletRage - Null

Shaitra - Null

FA_Q2 - Town

Wake - Null

Wolfsister77 - Scum


----------



## Wolfsister77

Vote me Grandma please.


----------



## Wake

Grandma, if she wants to go, you shouldn't feel compelled to do so.

This is simply a game. If Wolfie wants out she can replace out, instead of hurting the team.

I wish this weren't the case.


----------



## Grandma

The way you're acting this early in the game reminds me of the game where you & Mertex were Scum.

Can't we have 1 meltdown at a time, please?

I'm gonna go make a eggamuffin sammich.


----------



## Wake

Yanno, if I were Scum I'd be doing everything I can to blow up the thin-skinned players.

Wolfsister77 , House : I think you two are being manipulated.

I for one have both of you as strong Townreads. I do know that Wolfie can be forceful, sensitive, and curious as Town. She's displaying this behavior here, and as it is now I'm not inclined to vote for her. It's far too early in the game to know for sure, but even these initial Towntells are a good start in me having her in my Townpile.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am asking for your vote Grandma and I'm not running for office. 

I don't care if I remind you of my scum game. That's all the more reason to vote me out now. 

I already claimed VT. I gave all my reads several times in this game. I gave my theory on the SK.

I've done all I can for D1.


----------



## Wake

So what's it gonna take to keep you in the game, Wolfie?

You're a kind and sensitive person who more than once has been right.

I've been shat on in quite a few games on the mainsite. I try to ignore it, but it doesn't always work.

You know what you are in this game, and you know how to be well-liked and loved by people. Play to your strengths, woman. 

Wolfsister77 , did you nose pick up on any crumbs anywhere at all? If it did, you don't have to say so, but you can keep that in mind as you continue hunting and lobbying your ideas with the rest of Town. Sometimes you just need to put the idea in a different package to sell it.


----------



## Wake

Question Time:

Is Avatar looking more Townish than FA_Q2?

Y/N, and why, please.


----------



## Grandma

Wolf,
Seriously, I'd rather find the Vampire. 

If you still feel this way on Day 2, I'll vote you off then. 

We only have around 48-ish hours until Deadline.


----------



## Wake

Maybe we should examine more of Wolfie's Scumreads, too. I'm not saying she must be right, but it ought to be worth a shot.


----------



## ScarletRage

House is Town.

It's possible that Arden has a post restriction.

Your negativity has me FoS'ing you, Wolf.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Wolf,
> Seriously, I'd rather find the Vampire.
> 
> If you still feel this way on Day 2, I'll vote you off then.
> 
> We only have around 48-ish hours until Deadline.



Do you think the Vampire would crumb? Or the SK?

Part of me feels like they'd have very good reason to crumb their junk.


----------



## ScarletRage

Maybe we should examine more of Wolfie's Scumreads, too. I'm not saying she must be right, but it ought to be worth a shot.


----------



## Wake

OH, and another thing.

I think some of us were given abilities during the game.

Not sure if anyone else feels comfortable, but I am in saying that I was given a powerful ability during Day 1.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Wolf,
> Seriously, I'd rather find the Vampire.



Moonglow didn't deny the claim.

Start there.

V/LA until Tuesday. I should have stayed with this in the first place. My apologies to the players.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*House is on V/LA until Tuesday. He is NOT replacing out. *


----------



## House

Stayed = started


----------



## ScarletRage

OH, and another thing.

I think some of us were given abilities during the game.

Not sure if anyone else feels comfortable, but I am in saying that I was given a powerful ability during Day 1.


----------



## Wake

House and Wolf, take a break will ya?

I'll help progress the game while you two depressurize.

Go grab some Rum Chata or a Scotch on the rocks or something and relax your britches.


----------



## Wake

OK, I think the board's glitching a bit.

It made a Titus post that was duplicate to mine.

If the fault's on my end I apologize!


----------



## ScarletRage

Stayed = started


----------



## ScarletRage

House and Wolf, take a break will ya?

I'll help progress the game while you two depressurize.

Go grab some Rum Chata or a Scotch on the rocks or something and relax your britches.


----------



## Wake

House, would you be willing to be nicer with Wolfie, please?

I know you're smart and can be bitingly sarcastic. While I admire that, I also admire Wolfie's character, too. Please, please both of you try to find ways to get along. You two could very well both be Town and the biggest threats to Scum.

Think of it for a minute. You have GOT to know that Scum, if they aren't among you two, are going to pit you two against one another. There's always at least one shadowy hand in the background pulling strings and pushing buttons. I implore you, for the sake of our team, to please work together and be a team with us! We've got to work as a team to find the Scum, or they win.


----------



## Wake

I... I think the board's glitching, right? Scarlet?


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> OH, and another thing.
> 
> I think some of us were given abilities during the game.
> 
> Not sure if anyone else feels comfortable, but I am in saying that I was given a powerful ability during Day 1.



Are you the SK or Vampire?


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Wake*

The first time I've gotten to vote for you for real.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> House and Wolf, take a break will ya?
> 
> I'll help progress the game while you two depressurize.
> 
> Go grab some Rum Chata or a Scotch on the rocks or something and relax your britches.



Now that's a sucky post restriction.


----------



## ScarletRage

ScarletRage said:


> House and Wolf, take a break will ya?
> 
> I'll help progress the game while you two depressurize.
> 
> Go grab some Rum Chata or a Scotch on the rocks or something and relax your britches.



Now that's a sucky post restriction.


----------



## Grandma

*Vote: Arden*


----------



## Wake

I am feeling confused.

Is it, is it me or the candy? THE CANDY???


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> *Vote: Arden*



Even with a posting restriction, she should have made more appearances in the game. I think she's Scum lurking.

If anyone needs me I'll be voteparked here.


----------



## ScarletRage

I am asking for your vote Grandma and I'm not running for office.

I don't care if I remind you of my scum game. That's all the more reason to vote me out now.

I already claimed VT. I gave all my reads several times in this game. I gave my theory on the SK.

I've done all I can for D1.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Wake*

The first time I've gotten to vote for you for real.


----------



## Wake

Currently I'm null on Moonglow.

Townreading Wolf, House, and Grandma.

Methinks Halloween magic is at play.

If I'm the Psychiatrist I'll cure Avatar.


----------



## Avatar4321

any chance we can get a vote count?

take a break and relax if the game gets too intense


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Wake*

The first time I've gotten to vote for you for real.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> *vote: Moonglow*


Looking for the easy group bandwagon lynch.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT will be updated soon.*


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> The first time I've gotten to vote for you for real.


 
are you quoting wolf or voting for wake?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wake*
> 
> The first time I've gotten to vote for you for real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you quoting wolf or voting for wake?
Click to expand...


I think both.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 1.4*​*
Wake (1)*: ScarletRage 
*Wolfsister77 (2)*: Arden, Wolfsister77
*Arden (3)*: Moonglow, Avatar4321, Grandma
*Avatar4321 (2)*: House, FA_Q2


*Not Voting*: Shaitra, CafeAuLait, Wake

*With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/03/14, @ 8PM central.

Perseverance is not a long race; it is many short races one after the other.*
*Walter Elliot*

*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou 

SR's vote is still on Arden.

There is something wrong with the board and a bunch of our posts are being posted under her name. Her vote for Wake was actually my post.

Arden was at L-2 with my vote before I voted myself. Grandma's would of put her at L-1.

This is a board glitch. Your VC might not be accurate.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Just look at all of SR's latests posts. They are all copies of one of ours. Anything posted under her name today should not be counted.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma 

You have me as your biggest scumread and you don't want to vote for me?

That's a scum claim. I have several other reasons to think you are scum but I'm not going to lay out a case for you when the board is acting up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 , did you nose pick up on any crumbs anywhere at all?



Yes


----------



## Wolfsister77

SR has a virus or she's fucking with us but I think it's a virus.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma
> 
> You have me as your biggest scumread and you don't want to vote for me?
> 
> That's a scum claim. I have several other reasons to think you are scum but I'm not going to lay out a case for you when the board is acting up.



First, the board isn't glitching. SR has a post restriction that forces her to copy others' posts. 

I hope their posts she agrees with.

Second, you aren't my Number 1 Scumread. Maybe 2nd or 3rd. Depends on whether or not Shaitra gets more active.


----------



## Grandma

I hope _they're_ posts she agrees with.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma
> 
> You have me as your biggest scumread and you don't want to vote for me?
> 
> That's a scum claim. I have several other reasons to think you are scum but I'm not going to lay out a case for you when the board is acting up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, the board isn't glitching. SR has a post restriction that forces her to copy others' posts.
> 
> I hope their posts she agrees with.
> 
> Second, you aren't my Number 1 Scumread. Maybe 2nd or 3rd. Depends on whether or not Shaitra gets more active.
Click to expand...


WTF do you mean post restriction? That is really going to fuck up the game and makes zero sense. No other's votes earlier in the game are going to be contributed to her when she didn't cast them.

That's fucked up and really stupid!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

No=now


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> WTF do you mean post restriction? That is really going to fuck up the game and makes zero sense. No other's votes earlier in the game are going to be contributed to her when she didn't cast them.
> 
> That's fucked up and really stupid!!



As long as she posts them without quote tags they'll probably count as votes.

It is a fucked up post restriction, but it could be worse. Over at the MS site, a player had to make every one of her posts the entire game in freakin' Morse Code!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't get it. Why? 

Seriously-I don't understand and it ruins the game.

It's bad enough as it is.

That sucks!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Second, you aren't my Number 1 Scumread. Maybe 2nd or 3rd. Depends on whether or not Shaitra gets more active.



You can read me pretty well in these games. The fact you have me as a scumread at all tells me you likely are one. Not to mention your angry reaction to coming out of RVS, your blatant PR/role-fishing, your manipulative behavior during the Wolf/House drama. You having me as the only person as scum on your list but not voting for me-pushing me from the sidelines so to speak.

I'm pretty sure you are one of the scum. It's possible you are the SK or Vamp since you are so obsessed with it but I think you are one of the two scum.

D2 town should get you. They can take me out today.

I'm taking a break.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> The fact you have me as a scumread at all tells me you likely are one.



OMGUS much?



> Not to mention your angry reaction to coming out of RVS



Except that I wasn't angry. I wanted all players to get a post in first is all. Pretty reasonable.



> your blatant PR/role-fishing,



I'm not fishing for anything. It's not my fault some players cruise through the game driving a bread truck.



> your manipulative behavior during the Wolf/House drama.



Damn skippy I was manipulating. Two meltdowns on the same fukkin' page is ridiculous. Only 1 person can flounce off at a time.

So there.



> You having me as the only person as scum on your list but not voting for me-pushing me from the sidelines so to speak.




You _were_ my only scumread. Then I went back and read through the whole thread. Very VERY little contributing from Arden and Shaitra. What they did post was a waste of bandwidth. Cafe and Scarlet posted lots with their restrictions, so Shaitra and Arden have no excuse.



> I'm pretty sure you are one of the scum. It's possible you are the SK or Vamp since you are so obsessed with it but I think you are one of the two scum.
> 
> D2 town should get you. They can take me out today.
> 
> I'm taking a break.



No, Town should vote out Arden today.

And you're shitty at reading players. Just saying. Slow down, give yourself time to think instead of knee-jerking.


----------



## ScarletRage

Just look at all of SR's latests posts. They are all copies of one of ours. Anything posted under her name today should not be counted.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am not shitty at reading players Grandma. I've been right a hell of a lot in these games. Insulting me is not going to help you.

You were manipulating the Wolf/House drama and it was obvious. Your interference made it worse. 

So you are telling me Cafe and SR have a post restriction because of the game and not the board-like they were cursed with a bad ability?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> No, Town should vote out Arden today.



You are advocating a PL then right?


----------



## ScarletRage

I hope _they're_ posts she agrees with.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Great, so it's the game. I thought it was the board. It's bad enough as it is without that. But it explains a lot.

Ugh............................................


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Arden

L-2*


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-Do you have anything to say to contribute to the conversation or are you just going to fluff post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my qurstio. Is why is she puffing fluff? It's not like her
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My apologies Cafe. I just realized you probably have no choice what you are doing.
> 
> But I just gotta ask:
> 
> Why are you puffing fluff? It's a serious qurstio...........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no choice and its going to get worse and last a long time. :/
Click to expand...




ScarletRage said:


> I hope _they're_ posts she agrees with.


And I thought MY posts were going to be hard 
because I have to act like a bard 

I feel bad for you 
because you cant do 

damn you Aye 
goodbye


----------



## Wolfsister77

Right, so this game is completely unplayable now due to these abilities that at least 3 players have. 

Can anyone tell me if their abilities last all game or just D1?

If they last the whole game, I'm voting for myself again.


----------



## ScarletRage

Right, so this game is completely unplayable now due to these abilities that at least 3 players have.

Can anyone tell me if their abilities last all game  or just D1?

If they last the whole game, I'm voting for myself again.


----------



## ScarletRage

I am not shitty at reading players Grandma. I've been right a hell of a lot in these games. Insulting me is not going to help you.

*You were manipulating the Wolf/House drama and it was obvious. *Your interference made it worse.

So you are telling me Cafe and SR have a post restriction because of the game and not the board-like they were cursed with a bad ability.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Wolf*

My Role PM says she's guilty.


----------



## Avatar4321

so some got tricks and some got treats.
anyone get any meats?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no choice and its going to get worse and last a long time. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was the problem. Can you elaborate on the specifics?
Click to expand...


Elaborate.

Do you even know what that word means?










.

Are we allowed to give specifics?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> so some got tricks and some got treats.
> anyone get any meats?



Did you get a rhyming curse by chance?


----------



## Avatar4321

no I was just having a bit of fun.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> moonglow might be a good sk candidate
> 
> 
> 
> CK is closer since I like cereal...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psyche-Hit this N1 please.
> 
> *Also, if anyone else besides myself and Grandma wants to declare you are not the SK, that would be good.*
> 
> I think it's someone who wants to play and kill. If it isn't Moon, then Wake is my next choice.
> 
> Arden should probably be the lynch D1.
> 
> So, town: SR, Avi, Moon unless he's the SK-SK can play town pretty well since they need to scumhunt,
> 
> Scum: Arden, Wake, maybe House
> 
> Null: Shaitra, FA, Cafe, Grandma
> 
> I have too many nulls but that's the way this game is.
Click to expand...


(emphasis added)

I am town, I am not the SK.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> House is Town.
> 
> *It's possible that Arden has a post restriction.*
> 
> Your negativity has me FoS'ing you, Wolf.



I can't imagine Aye would have started Arden's curse/hex/whatever we are calling these things "tricks" far before everyone else had to on Halloween. Duh Granny!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-has to taunt and insult people

SR-has to copy posts to make her points

FA-has to rhyme

Anyone else got something like this?


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I am not shitty at reading players Grandma. I've been right a hell of a lot in these games. Insulting me is not going to help you.



I addressed that. You are usually right further into the games.



> You were manipulating the Wolf/House drama and it was obvious. Your interference made it worse.



I addressed that too. Two players flouncing off within the same page makes it damn tough for the mod and the other players.



> So you are telling me Cafe and SR have a post restriction because of the game and not the board-like they were cursed with a bad ability?



Yes.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Town should vote out Arden today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are advocating a PL then right?
Click to expand...


No, her lack of participation (and Shaitra's) could very well be scum lurking. Those 2 are my strongest reads right now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> happy Halloween!



Halloween sucks, unless you want your ass to get HUGE.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Cafe-has to taunt and insult people*
> 
> SR-has to copy posts to make her points
> 
> FA-has to rhyme
> 
> Anyone else got something like this?



(emphasis added)

OMG THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm not the sk. I'm as town as they come


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cafe-has to taunt and insult people*
> 
> SR-has to copy posts to make her points
> 
> FA-has to rhyme
> 
> Anyone else got something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> OMG THANK YOU!!!
Click to expand...


Glad I could help.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Did I miss it or do we have a date and time for this deadline? I know it said Day lasts a week, but is there a specific time?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not shitty at reading players Grandma. I've been right a hell of a lot in these games. Insulting me is not going to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that. You are usually right further into the games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were manipulating the Wolf/House drama and it was obvious. Your interference made it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I addressed that too. Two players flouncing off within the same page makes it damn tough for the mod and the other players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are telling me Cafe and SR have a post restriction because of the game and not the board-like they were cursed with a bad ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Everyone is wrong in these games and I've been wrong plenty but I've also been right a lot and not always at later stages in these games. See game 6 for an example. Scum might see that as a threat so they'd manipulate the situation if they could by trying to undermine my confidence or anyone else's in my ability to scumhunt. You also made the situation worse with your meddling in the House/Wolf situation and I think that is obvious. Neither of these actions is something I can see coming from a town mindset.

And yeah, I figured out the curses/hexes already.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Did I miss it or do we have a date and time for this deadline? I know it said Day lasts a week, but is there a specific time?



I'm just guessing but the game started Monday at 8:41 eastern, so I suppose that's the deadline.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Did I miss it or do we have a date and time for this deadline? I know it said Day lasts a week, but is there a specific time?



8 pm Central on Nov. 3 per Aye's last VC.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not shitty at reading players Grandma. I've been right a hell of a lot in these games. Insulting me is not going to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that. You are usually right further into the games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were manipulating the Wolf/House drama and it was obvious. Your interference made it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I addressed that too. Two players flouncing off within the same page makes it damn tough for the mod and the other players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are telling me Cafe and SR have a post restriction because of the game and not the board-like they were cursed with a bad ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is wrong in these games and I've been wrong plenty but I've also been right a lot and not always at later stages in these games. See game 6 for an example. Scum might see that as a threat so they'd manipulate the situation if they could by trying to undermine my confidence or anyone else's in my ability to scumhunt. You also made the situation worse with your meddling in the House/Wolf situation and I think that is obvious. Neither of these actions is something I can see coming from a town mindset.
> 
> And yeah, I figured out the curses/hexes already.
Click to expand...


If you had them figured out, why did you go on about glitches in the system?

I didn't make anything worse with the you/House pissfest, you're overreacting. 

If Scum see you as a threat they'll kill you off early in the game like they do to me. 

Just because someone pisses you off or doesn't do exactly what you want, it doesn't mean they're scum.  Look at the poo flinging betwixt Mertex and me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss it or do we have a date and time for this deadline? I know it said Day lasts a week, but is there a specific time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 pm Central on *Nov. 3* per Aye's last VC.
Click to expand...


(emphasis added)

Thanks. That is the same day Winter Classes resume for me. As I said in the sign up thread, I will not be able to participate as much depending on when this game started. Just an FYI all, please keep in mind. Hell, it might be good given my curse.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not shitty at reading players Grandma. I've been right a hell of a lot in these games. Insulting me is not going to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that. You are usually right further into the games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were manipulating the Wolf/House drama and it was obvious. Your interference made it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I addressed that too. Two players flouncing off within the same page makes it damn tough for the mod and the other players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are telling me Cafe and SR have a post restriction because of the game and not the board-like they were cursed with a bad ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is wrong in these games and I've been wrong plenty but I've also been right a lot and not always at later stages in these games. See game 6 for an example. Scum might see that as a threat so they'd manipulate the situation if they could by trying to undermine my confidence or anyone else's in my ability to scumhunt. You also made the situation worse with your meddling in the House/Wolf situation and I think that is obvious. Neither of these actions is something I can see coming from a town mindset.
> 
> And yeah, I figured out the curses/hexes already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had them figured out, why did you go on about glitches in the system?
> 
> I didn't make anything worse with the you/House pissfest, you're overreacting.
> 
> If Scum see you as a threat they'll kill you off early in the game like they do to me.
> 
> Just because someone pisses you off or doesn't do exactly what you want, it doesn't mean they're scum.  Look at the poo flinging betwixt Mertex and me.
Click to expand...


I figured them out LATER when I posted about them. I didn't figure them out right away. 

Yes, you did make the situation worse with the drama. It's not an over-reaction, it's the truth, even if you don't want to hear it.

I really don't see the point in talking about who scum will kill or why but it does raise a huge red flag that you want to do that now.  

When did I say someone pissing me off makes them scum? I did say scum will try to manipulate drama to suit their agenda.


----------



## ScarletRage

I am not shitty at reading players Grandma. I've been right a hell of a lot in these games. Insulting me is not going to help you.

*You were manipulating the Wolf/House drama and it was obvious. *Your interference made it worse.

So you are telling me Cafe and SR have a post restriction because of the game and not the board-like they were cursed with a bad ability.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not shitty at reading players Grandma. I've been right a hell of a lot in these games. Insulting me is not going to help you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I addressed that. You are usually right further into the games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were manipulating the Wolf/House drama and it was obvious. Your interference made it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I addressed that too. Two players flouncing off within the same page makes it damn tough for the mod and the other players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are telling me Cafe and SR have a post restriction because of the game and not the board-like they were cursed with a bad ability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone is wrong in these games and I've been wrong plenty but I've also been right a lot and not always at later stages in these games. See game 6 for an example. Scum might see that as a threat so they'd manipulate the situation if they could by trying to undermine my confidence or anyone else's in my ability to scumhunt. You also made the situation worse with your meddling in the House/Wolf situation and I think that is obvious. Neither of these actions is something I can see coming from a town mindset.
> 
> And yeah, I figured out the curses/hexes already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had them figured out, why did you go on about glitches in the system?
> 
> I didn't make anything worse with the you/House pissfest, you're overreacting.
> 
> If Scum see you as a threat they'll kill you off early in the game like they do to me.
> 
> Just because someone pisses you off or doesn't do exactly what you want, it doesn't mean they're scum.  Look at the poo flinging betwixt Mertex and me.
> 
> I figure[/s]d them out LATER when I posted about them. I didn't figure them out right away.
> 
> Yes, you did make the situation worse with the drama. It's not an over-reaction, it's t[/s]he truth, even if y[/s]ou don't want to hear it.
> 
> I really don't see the point in talking about who scum will kill or why but it does raise a huge red flag that you want to do that now.
> 
> When did I say someone pissing me off makes them scum? I did say scum will try to manipulate drama to suit their agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ScarletRage

*Happy Haunting!

It is now Day 1.

With 11 players, it takes 6 to lynch.

Not Voting (11)
Moonglow ♂
House ♂*​*
Wolfsister77 ♀
Avatar4321 ♂
ScarletRage ♀
Arden ♀
Grandma ♀
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why don't you just ask the cop to investigate me N1?

I would love to be investigated by the cop N1.

That would be great. Go for it!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's funny you would thank that post Grandma. If you agree with SR that Wake and I are the scumteam here, why are you voting for Arden and saying Arden and Shaitra are your #1 and #2?

You should join SR and vote for me.

Instead you are pushing me from the sidelines.

Anyway, I am being blamed for drama I didn't start and called a liar about things and my offer to be the D1 PL still stands. I will self hammer if you get me to L-1 no problem.

My offer to be the N1 investigative target by the cop also stands.

In fact, I encourage it.

I also encourage those that have a more open mind, look at the drama and see how it started and you'll see it isn't me who did it.

The fact that I get pissed all over by a player here and personally insulted, and then two others call me scum for it really makes me want to walk away and never come back to Mafia at USMB.

The fact that someone thinks they have the scumteam figured out when most of the player base is under a curse is ridiculous.

The whole thing is too frustrating.

I am going out tonight. I will not be returning to this game thread until I feel up to it again. There is no point in prodding me. I will not respond.

I have said all I have to say for D1. I repeat, Have the cop investigate me N1 or lynch me D1-like I said, I'll happily self-hammer and happily volunteer to be investigated.

Otherwise, move on to finding the real scum.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's funny you would thank that post Grandma. If you agree with SR that Wake and I are the scumteam here, why are you voting for Arden and saying Arden and Shaitra are your #1 and #2?
> 
> You should join SR and vote for me.
> 
> Instead you are pushing me from the sidelines.
> 
> Anyway, I am being blamed for drama I didn't start and called a liar about things and my offer to be the D1 PL still stands. I will self hammer if you get me to L-1 no problem.
> 
> My offer to be the N1 investigative target by the cop also stands.
> 
> In fact, I encourage it.
> 
> I also encourage those that have a more open mind, look at the drama and see how it started and you'll see it isn't me who did it.
> 
> The fact that I get pissed all over by a player here and personally insulted, and then two others call me scum for it really makes me want to walk away and never come back to Mafia at USMB.
> 
> The fact that someone thinks they have the scumteam figured out when most of the player base is under a curse is ridiculous.
> 
> The whole thing is too frustrating.
> 
> I am going out tonight. I will not be returning to this game thread until I feel up to it again. There is no point in prodding me. I will not respond.
> 
> I have said all I have to say for D1. I repeat, Have the cop investigate me N1 or lynch me D1-like I said, I'll happily self-hammer and happily volunteer to be investigated.
> 
> Otherwise, move on to finding the real scum.




Wolf, your melting down every game is getting old. Don't blame me for your standard operating procedure.

FUCKING NEVER tell me to play according to your wishes. I play my way, love it or ignore it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolf, your melting down every game is getting old. Don't blame me for your standard operating procedure.
> 
> FUCKING NEVER tell me to play according to your wishes. I play my way, love it or ignore it.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Here's one member of the scum team right here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Grandma*

Have a good night!!


----------



## Shaitra

Sorry I've been MIA.  I got laid off from work at the same time my husband did.  So my head was not in this yesterday.  Catching up now.


----------



## Avatar4321

why do all of my games slow down at the same time?


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Sorry I've been MIA.  I got laid off from work at the same time my husband did.  So my head was not in this yesterday.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> why do all of my games slow down at the same time?



I don't do a lot of games, but Youtube hasn't been up to speed for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's funny you would thank that post Grandma. If you agree with SR that Wake and I are the scumteam here, why are you voting for Arden and saying Arden and Shaitra are your #1 and #2?



I was thanking her for figuring out a way to post her scum picks. Note that it was a "thanks" and not an "agree."


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-has to taunt and insult people
> 
> SR-has to copy posts to make her points
> 
> FA-has to rhyme
> 
> Anyone else got something like this?



I have to post pictures.  It's taken me a bit to get it right.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> no I was just having a bit of fun.


Here is a clue
Screw You


----------



## House

I have to insult you idiots using specific language.

Idiots.


----------



## Shaitra

Something seems hinky to me with the wolf/house argument.  I'm going to have to re-read that to figure out what's going on with that.

I think it's going to be really hard to get a read on Scarlet Rage with her posting.  

Avi is reading town to me.

I need to look at a few things for the rest of my reads though.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no I was just having a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a clue
> Screw You
Click to expand...


I think that was one of the funniest curse posts I have seen yet. Made me lol.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no I was just having a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a clue
> Screw You
Click to expand...

 
I'm flattered but you aren't my type


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Something seems hinky to me with the wolf/house argument.  I'm going to have to re-read that to figure out what's going on with that.
> 
> I think it's going to be really hard to get a read on Scarlet Rage with her posting.
> 
> Avi is reading town to me.
> 
> I need to look at a few things for the rest of my reads though.



I agree something is off. Wish I had your hex, mine sucks.

Beyond the game: I am sorry to hear of your recent troubles, I can't even imagine. You remain in my thoughts!!!!  (((hugs)))


----------



## House

For the cripple, I mean ScarletRage:

*Vote: Wake
Vote: Wolfsister77
Vote: Avatar4321
Vote: Shaitra
Vote: Arden
Vote: Cafe
Vote: Grandma
Vote: House
*
Selective quote this post as you wish.


----------



## House

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## ScarletRage

For the cripple, I mean ScarletRage

*Vote: Wake**
Vote: Wolfsister77
Vote: Avatar4321
Vote: Shaitra
Vote: Arden
Vote: Cafe
Vote: Grandma
Vote: House*
Selective quote this post as you wish.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wake

It's Halloween magic! 

I think it's awesome, and would LOVE to try that in a future game.


----------



## Wake

I don't think it's unplayable. I think it's clever, and gives us a new mental puzzle to work on.

Wolfie, were you given one of those clever modifiers, too? 

It'd be funny if someone were given a Werewolf modifier, where they had to post all their posts under a werewolf theme.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> I have to insult you idiots using specific language.
> 
> Idiots.



So we got the same curse house? But you insult everyone for yours?


----------



## Wake

Should we vote Arden?

If she's under a post restriction, where she can't vote, I'd feel bad voting her off.

Do you reckon these unique abilities only last until Day 1?


----------



## Wake

Oh gosh.

Is House forced to insult people from his modifier??

If so, LOL.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> It's Halloween magic!
> 
> I think it's awesome, and would LOVE to try that in a future game.



Were you hexed with some idiotic thing too Wake? Pictures, rhyming, insulting? Idk maybe I'm not even allowed to ask.


----------



## Wake

I wish I was given a silly hex like that. Now THAT would be funny.


----------



## Avatar4321

I feel left out. Everyone getting cursed except me.

yeti enjoy not being restricted. Such a kerfuffle of emotions


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to insult you idiots using specific language.
> 
> Idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we got the same curse house? But you insult everyone for yours?
Click to expand...



That's what I said, moron.


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> I feel left out. Everyone getting cursed except me.
> 
> yeti enjoy not being restricted. Such a kerfuffle of emotions



Oh dear.


----------



## Avatar4321

we are not getting much scum hunting done today


----------



## Grandma

We have 47 hours to find us a scum. Or a Vampire.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> We have 47 hours to find us a scum. Or a Vampire.




And the SK, right Grandma? Getting a bit senile, eh? Or was that some other slip? 

Was there a reason the SK is not mentioned in your list Granny? 

We really don't want scum figuring out who the vampire is and turning them before we can lynch him or her.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> We have 47 hours to find us a scum. Or a Vampire.



Avatar sure likes to whine about the lack of scum hunting without actually hunting scum 

What a hypocrite.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 47 hours to find us a scum. Or a Vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SK, right Grandma? Getting a bit senile, eh? Or was that some other slip?
> 
> Was there a reason the SK is not mentioned in your list Granny?
> 
> We really don't want scum figuring out who the vampire is and turning them before we can lynch him or her.
Click to expand...


Grandma doesn't need to find herself. 

She's already Zen.

Are you blind?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 47 hours to find us a scum. Or a Vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SK, right Grandma? Getting a bit senile, eh? Or was that some other slip?
> 
> Was there a reason the SK is not mentioned in your list Granny?
> 
> We really don't want scum figuring out who the vampire is and turning them before we can lynch him or her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma doesn't need to find herself.
> 
> She's already Zen.
> 
> Are you blind?
Click to expand...


Only blinded by the light emitting from your amazing ass.


----------



## Wake

Do you think we should lynch a lurker?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Do you think we should lynch a lurker?



Not now... you aren't lurking anymore, genius.


----------



## ScarletRage

For the cripple, I mean ScarletRage:

*Vote: Wake
Vote: Wolfsister77
Vote: Avatar4321
Vote: Shaitra
Vote: Arden
Vote: Cafe
Vote: Grandma
Vote: House
*
Selective quote this post as you wish.


----------



## House

*Vote: Wake*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no I was just having a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a clue
> Screw You
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm flattered but you aren't my type
Click to expand...


Ha Ha Ha!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Sorry I've been MIA.  I got laid off from work at the same time my husband did.  So my head was not in this yesterday.  Catching up now.



Awwww, So sorry to hear this. ((Hugs))


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I don't think it's unplayable. I think it's clever, and gives us a new mental puzzle to work on.
> 
> Wolfie, were you given one of those clever modifiers, too?
> 
> It'd be funny if someone were given a Werewolf modifier, where they had to post all their posts under a werewolf theme.



I was hoping I'd have to post wolf pics with every post. I would of had a blast with that one!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> ScarletRage:
> 
> *Vote: Wake
> Vote: Wolfsister77
> Vote: Avatar4321
> Vote: Shaitra
> Vote: Arden
> Vote: Cafe
> Vote: Grandma
> Vote: House
> Vote: FA_Q2
> Vote: Moonglow
> *
> Selective quote this post as you wish.



Yeah, You forgot FA and Moonglow.

Added them on.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Should we vote Arden?
> 
> If she's under a post restriction, where she can't vote, I'd feel bad voting her off.
> 
> Do you reckon these unique abilities only last until Day 1?



Yes, eventually. She's been around but hasn't posted anything of content. She's got to be the D1 lynch. 

Some only last D1, some all game. I'd be annoyed if SR's and FA's was all game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So why Wake now?


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Arden

L-2*


----------



## ★Arden

I have no idea what's going on. This game is too quick for me to handle. Should I just replace out?


----------



## CaféAuLait

★Arden said:


> I have no idea what's going on. This game is too quick for me to handle. Should I just replace out?




If you have too much on your plate- yes- _unless_ you are the Serial Killer then tell us, and our Psych will cure you- that was the plan we were discussing earlier that you commented on and said you were not sure what it was. We agreed to have our doc protect our Psych and our Psych will cure you if you are the SK- this will assure you win with us since _you will be confirmed town- once our psych cures you_. So as confirmed town you can probably sit back a bit and not have to worry about being mislynched and defending yourself due to the game moving so fast.

Also, if you are the Vampire- we will lynch you-(with extreme kindness of course   ), but you still win with us since you will die a townie and scum can't convert you and move you to their side.  Those are the plans we were discussing earlier.


----------



## ★Arden

Oh, well, I'm neither of those. Just a Jack of all Trades. :x


----------



## House

Dot dot dot


----------



## Shaitra

Did Arden just claim?  :facepalm:


----------



## Avatar4321

so the person who is the biggest suspect for questionable posts and refusing to answer any questions is claiming to be a jack of all trades. Just what we needed


----------



## Avatar4321

yes she did. now will there be a counter claim?


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> yes she did. now will there be a counter claim?


On d1? Not if they are smart.


----------



## ScarletRage

Yes, eventually. She's been around but hasn't posted anything of content. She's got to be the D1 lynch.

Some only last D1, some all game. I'd be annoyed if SR's and FA's was all game.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't really believe her but I'm not sure I'm willing to lynch her now.


----------



## ScarletRage

So why Wake now?


----------



## Wolfsister77

That really sucks. First, she barely says anything all game. Then comes in and does that. WTF? First, don't sign up if you can't play. Then don't come in here after days and days of saying nothing and decide to claim something that basically screws the rest of us if she gets NK'd N1 bascially a little more than a day before we have to make a lynch decision.

Not really happy right now. She should of replaced out. Aye could of PM'd a few people and asked for replacement. 

We barely have time for folks to check in and tell us if there is a cc or not. 

Grrrrrrr....................................................................


----------



## ScarletRage

That really sucks. First, she barely says anything all game. Then comes in and does that. WTF? First, don't sign up if you can't play. Then don't come in here after days and days of saying nothing and decide to claim something that basically screws the rest of us if she gets NK'd N1 bascially a little more than a day before we have to make a lynch decision.

Not really happy right now. She should of replaced out. Aye could of PM'd a few people and asked for replacement.

We barely have time for folks to check in and tell us if there is a cc or not.

Grrrrrrr....................................................................


----------



## Wake

HRM.

...


----------



## Wolfsister77

I really wish SR could post normally. Clearly she disagrees with logic. 

Wake-What do you think now?


----------



## ScarletRage

I really wish SR could post normally. Clearly she disagrees with logic.

Wake-What do you think now?


----------



## Wake

Honestly, I feel a little confused.

Methinks Titus is forced to repeat posts. Maybe she can choose to not strike-through text she means to have us read?


----------



## House

I think Arden is the vamp and fake claimed JoaT to draw the NK.

*Vote: Arden
*
Besides which, she's dead even if she isn't, anyway. This is the safest move for town.


----------



## Wake

If that's L-1, I'm asking everyone to please not jump to hammer.

If you feel you must, *please* state your intent to hammer first, to give us all time.

Personally I think it's a mistake.


----------



## Wake

I don't think Titus would approve of the Arden lynch.

Titus, we're open to hear your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Honestly, I feel a little confused.
> 
> Methinks Titus is forced to repeat posts. Maybe she can choose to not strike-through text she means to have us read?



She has to copy posts to communicate with us. She is striking through what she doesn't agree with and leaving the words she wants us to read.

Right now, She doesn't agree with anything I say because she thinks I'm scum and she thinks you are my team mate.

She couldn't be more wrong about me but unfortunately she can't tell us why unless someone types it out for her.

What do you think of that accusation Wake?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> If that's L-1, I'm asking everyone to please not jump to hammer.
> 
> If you feel you must, *please* state your intent to hammer first, to give us all time.
> 
> Personally I think it's a mistake.



Of course you do, you want to recruit her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I think Arden is the vamp and fake claimed JoaT to draw the NK.
> 
> *Vote: Arden
> *
> Besides which, she's dead even if she isn't, anyway. This is the safest move for town.



*Arden is at L-1!!!!*


----------



## House

*That means she needs one more vote!!!!

GET ON IT!!!!*


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Of course you do, you want to recruit her.



Uh, no. I'm not Scum.

If I were Scum, and she were the Vamp, wouldn't I be hammering her?

That doesn't make any sense, and certainly isn't logical. 

What if Arden isn't the Vampire, House? I think I'd be wise to review your posts.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I feel a little confused.
> 
> Methinks Titus is forced to repeat posts. Maybe she can choose to not strike-through text she means to have us read?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has to copy posts to communicate with us. She is striking through what she doesn't agree with and leaving the words she wants us to read.
> 
> Right now, She doesn't agree with anything I say because she thinks I'm scum and she thinks you are my team mate.
> 
> She couldn't be more wrong about me but unfortunately she can't tell us why unless someone types it out for her.
> 
> What do you think of that accusation Wake?
Click to expand...


Again, I'm not Scum and, frankly, I'm Townreading you at the moment. I don't see any logical evidence that would point towards you being Scum at the moment. Also, I appreciate your company and I don't want to anger you if I tap into Interrogation Mode on you. So it's a bit of a balancing act. What we need is a flip, and I don't think a NL would be best for us at all.


----------



## Wake

House, what're your main reasons for pushing the Arden lynch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> *That means she needs one more vote!!!!
> 
> GET ON IT!!!!*



*UNVOTE
*
She's back to L-2

Your rush to kill someone claiming JOAT with no cc is giving me scum heebie jeebies House.


----------



## Wake

Wait a minute guys.

Arden's restriction may only last Day 1.

If you're lynching her just for that, is that right?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do, you want to recruit her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no. I'm not Scum.
> 
> If I were Scum, and she were the Vamp, wouldn't I be hammering her?
Click to expand...


No, you wouldn't. You would fight her wagon so you could NK her to turn her into scum.

Don't play me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do, you want to recruit her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no. I'm not Scum.
> 
> If I were Scum, and she were the Vamp, wouldn't I be hammering her?
> 
> That doesn't make any sense, and certainly isn't logical.
> 
> What if Arden isn't the Vampire, House? I think I'd be wise to review your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I feel a little confused.
> 
> Methinks Titus is forced to repeat posts. Maybe she can choose to not strike-through text she means to have us read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has to copy posts to communicate with us. She is striking through what she doesn't agree with and leaving the words she wants us to read.
> 
> Right now, She doesn't agree with anything I say because she thinks I'm scum and she thinks you are my team mate.
> 
> She couldn't be more wrong about me but unfortunately she can't tell us why unless someone types it out for her.
> 
> What do you think of that accusation Wake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not Scum and, frankly, I'm Townreading you at the moment. I don't see any logical evidence that would point towards you being Scum at the moment. Also, I appreciate your company and I don't want to anger you if I tap into Interrogation Mode on you. So it's a bit of a balancing act. What we need is a flip, and I don't think a NL would be best for us at all.
Click to expand...


First, if you were scum, and Arden was the vamp, you'd want her alive so you could NK her.

I had you as a scum read earlier in the game but am wavering on that now with your latest posts.

Seriously, do not hold back on interrogating me. I will not get mad or leave the game if you keep it to the game and don't get personal. I do not believe for one minute that you'd cross that line Wake.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That means she needs one more vote!!!!
> 
> GET ON IT!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UNVOTE
> *
> She's back to L-2
> 
> Your rush to kill someone claiming JOAT with no cc is giving me scum heebie jeebies House.
Click to expand...


Read my vote post. The fact you are unvoting her after I pointed out how the vampire would be likely to fake claim a pr to draw the night kill is starting to make YOU look like scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wait a minute guys.
> 
> Arden's restriction may only last Day 1.
> 
> If you're lynching her just for that, is that right?



I'm not even sure she's under any restriction. She wasn't posting even when the hexes, etc. didn't go out.

Anyway, House's rush to kill her is freaking me out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That means she needs one more vote!!!!
> 
> GET ON IT!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UNVOTE
> *
> She's back to L-2
> 
> Your rush to kill someone claiming JOAT with no cc is giving me scum heebie jeebies House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my vote post. The fact you are unvoting her after I pointed out how the vampire would be likely to fake claim a pr to draw the night kill is starting to make YOU look like scum.
Click to expand...


I'm not House, but I'm a little freaked out that someone claims a PR and you want to kill them ASAP before anyone else has a chance to give input.


----------



## ScarletRage

Honestly, I feel a little confused.

*Methinks Titus is forced to repeat posts.*Maybe she can choose to not strike-through text she means to have us read?


----------



## Wake

It's like pantomime.

I love it.


----------



## ScarletRage

*I don't think Titus would approve of the Arden lynch.*

Titus, we're open to hear your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That means she needs one more vote!!!!
> 
> GET ON IT!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UNVOTE
> *
> She's back to L-2
> 
> Your rush to kill someone claiming JOAT with no cc is giving me scum heebie jeebies House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read my vote post. The fact you are unvoting her after I pointed out how the vampire would be likely to fake claim a pr to draw the night kill is starting to make YOU look like scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not House, but I'm a little freaked out that someone claims a PR and you want to kill them ASAP before anyone else has a chance to give input.
Click to expand...


She is NK bait. Period. Especially as the JoaT because doctors can't self-protect.

This shit isn't rocket science.  Arden made herself an extreme liability to town, and considering get level of experience, I am sure it was with reason.


----------



## House

Wake & Titus scum team. Didn't see that coming.

Sorry, Avatar!


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Seriously, do not hold back on interrogating me. I will not get mad or leave the game if you keep it to the game and don't get personal. I do not believe for one minute that you'd cross that line Wake.



I don't think I should.

Not with people whose company I do enjoy.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do, you want to recruit her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no. I'm not Scum.
> 
> If I were Scum, and she were the Vamp, wouldn't I be hammering her?
> 
> That doesn't make any sense, and certainly isn't logical.
> 
> What if Arden isn't the Vampire, House? I think I'd be wise to review your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I feel a little confused.
> 
> Methinks Titus is forced to repeat posts. Maybe she can choose to not strike-through text she means to have us read?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has to copy posts to communicate with us. She is striking through what she doesn't agree with and leaving the words she wants us to read.
> 
> Right now, She doesn't agree with anything I say because she thinks I'm scum and she thinks you are my team mate.
> 
> She couldn't be more wrong about me but unfortunately she can't tell us why unless someone types it out for her.
> 
> What do you think of that accusation Wake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I'm not Scum and, frankly, I'm Townreading you at the moment. I don't see any logical evidence that would point towards you being Scum at the moment. Also, I appreciate your company and I don't want to anger you if I tap into Interrogation Mode on you. So it's a bit of a balancing act. What we need is a flip, and I don't think a NL would be best for us at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, if you were scum, and Arden was the vamp, you'd want her alive so you could NK her.
> 
> I had you as a scum read earlier in the game but am wavering on that now with your latest posts.
> 
> Seriously, do not hold back on in*t*errogating me. I will not get mad or leave t*he* game if you keep it to the g*a*me and don'*t* get pe*r*sonal. I do not b*e*lieve for one minute that you'd cross that line Wake.
Click to expand...


----------



## ScarletRage

*Wake* & Titus scum team. Didn't see that coming.

Sorry, Avatar!


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> *Wake* & Titus scum team. Didn't see that coming.
> 
> Sorry, Avatar!



Yeah, and Wake is fighting the wagon so he can NK Arden... and you are agreeing with him... why?


----------



## House

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


Merry Christmas.


----------



## Wake

Welp, Titus seems to feel that I'm Scum, but I don't see why. I know for a damned fact I'm Town and have finally gotten some time to play. In fact, I need to get working on some reads.

What's important is that Titus doesn't look like she's agreeing with the Arden lynch, so she should try her best to communicate the message as to why. 

I'm not Scum, and I can't NK players.

However, I've been given the ability to kill any player who hammers me. If I were Scum, do you really think I'd reveal that information? I sure as Hell wouldn't.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have 47 hours to find us a scum. Or a Vampire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the SK, right Grandma? Getting a bit senile, eh? Or was that some other slip?
> 
> Was there a reason the SK is not mentioned in your list Granny?
> 
> We really don't want scum figuring out who the vampire is and turning them before we can lynch him or her.
Click to expand...


I am hoping the SK would confess. We don't want to lynch the SK. We want to lynch Scum or the Vampire.


----------



## Wake

Scum would want to lynch or NK the Vampire. If Town hammers the Vamp, he or she would die as a member of Town.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas.



A new restriction?

Just bold the appropriate letters in each line.


----------



## Wake

Grandma, have you asked me any questions so far this game?


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Scum would want to lynch or NK the Vampire. If Town hammers the Vamp, he or she would die as a member of Town.



No, scum wants to NK the Vampire, not lynch him/her.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Grandma, have you asked me any questions so far this game?



I don't think so. I haven't asked most players any questions. I don't do that a lot. People have a way of volunteering information when they think no one is paying attention.

Plus you haven't been here a lot.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum would want to lynch or NK the Vampire. If Town hammers the Vamp, he or she would die as a member of Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, scum wants to NK the Vampire, not lynch him/her.
Click to expand...


Oh, wow, I just noticed that.

And it looks like it's II, too, like a Godfather.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum would want to lynch or NK the Vampire. If Town hammers the Vamp, he or she would die as a member of Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, scum wants to NK the Vampire, not lynch him/her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, I just noticed that.
> 
> And it looks like it's II, too, like a Godfather.
Click to expand...


Huh?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Welp, Titus seems to feel that I'm Scum, but I don't see why. I know for a damned fact I'm Town and have finally gotten some time to play. In fact, I need to get working on some reads.
> 
> What's important is that Titus doesn't look like she's agreeing with the Arden lynch, so she should try her best to communicate the message as to why.
> 
> I'm not Scum, and I can't NK players.
> 
> However, I've been given the ability to kill any player who hammers me. If I were Scum, do you really think I'd reveal that information? I sure as Hell wouldn't.



I'll hammer you. You know I will.


----------



## Wake

II = Investigation-Immune.

If the Cop investigates it, it gives an "Innocent" result.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new restriction?
> 
> Just bold the appropriate letters in each line.
Click to expand...


That's for Scarlet.


----------



## Wake

Does anyone else feel this is Town-Wolfie?

Any bets she brought a Werewolf costume?

Guess which costume I'm wearing.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Does anyone else feel this is Town-Wolfie?
> 
> Any bets she brought a Werewolf costume?
> 
> Guess which costume I'm wearing.



Thug.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel this is Town-Wolfie?
> 
> Any bets she brought a Werewolf costume?
> 
> Guess which costume I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug.
Click to expand...


Er, no.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel this is Town-Wolfie?
> 
> Any bets she brought a Werewolf costume?
> 
> Guess which costume I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no.
Click to expand...

Godfather?


----------



## Wake

Who do you think should be scrutinized?

Tell me and I'll comb through their posts and provide a read on them.

I keep forgetting that Moonglow and FA_Q2 are in the game.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Who do you think should be scrutinized?
> 
> Tell me and I'll comb through their posts and provide a read on them.
> 
> I keep forgetting that Moonglow and FA_Q2 are in the game.



Read me, please.

This should be entertaining.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel this is Town-Wolfie?
> 
> Any bets she brought a Werewolf costume?
> 
> Guess which costume I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Godfather?
Click to expand...


Well, yeah.

I'm the Godfather of USMB.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think should be scrutinized?
> 
> Tell me and I'll comb through their posts and provide a read on them.
> 
> I keep forgetting that Moonglow and FA_Q2 are in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read me, please.
> 
> This should be entertaining.
Click to expand...


Alright.

I'll look through your posts soon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Seriously, do not hold back on in*t*errogating me. I will not get mad or leave t*he* game if you keep it to the g*a*me and don'*t* get pe*r*sonal. I do not b*e*lieve for one minute that you'd cross that line Wake.



Hi Sweetie, You should know by now, that what you think is AtE is actually my personality and is NOT alignment indicative for me.

You were right about me in ika's game when you were town but you were wrong about me in game 6 when you were scum. You are wrong about me here which makes me wonder about your alignment now. I think you are wrong about Wake also. I think scum is hiding out and we need to poke the hiders. Not the ones throwing themselves out into the limelight.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else feel this is Town-Wolfie?
> 
> Any bets she brought a Werewolf costume?
> 
> Guess which costume I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thug.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Er, no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Godfather?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah.
> 
> I'm the Godfather of USMB.
Click to expand...


CONFESSION!


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Does anyone else feel this is Town-Wolfie?



Not sure.



> Any bets she brought a Werewolf costume?



Maybe a Vampire's cape...



> Guess which costume I'm wearing.



Uhhh...khakis...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Welp, Titus seems to feel that I'm Scum, but I don't see why. I know for a damned fact I'm Town and have finally gotten some time to play. In fact, I need to get working on some reads.
> 
> What's important is that Titus doesn't look like she's agreeing with the Arden lynch, so she should try her best to communicate the message as to why.
> 
> I'm not Scum, and I can't NK players.
> 
> However, I've been given the ability to kill any player who hammers me. If I were Scum, do you really think I'd reveal that information? I sure as Hell wouldn't.



OK folks, Let's not lynch Wake today o.k?


----------



## House

Put Arden back at L-1 and I'll explain why she needs to die in pain words since people are too thick to figure simple clues out.


----------



## House

Plain*


----------



## Wake

Basically I'm a Super Saint.

I say this because I don't want a Town PR to hammer, and, well, die.

As Town, I want to freaking win!  

Methinks the SK/Vamp/Scum won't try to hammer me, either.

Now on to reading House. I have my eyes on you, Moonglow, and don't you dare think you'll skitter away in the background, FA. Scum, I suggest you prepare yourselves.


----------



## Grandma

Pain works too, This is a Halloween game, after all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum would want to lynch or NK the Vampire. If Town hammers the Vamp, he or she would die as a member of Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, scum wants to NK the Vampire, not lynch him/her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, I just noticed that.
> 
> And it looks like it's II, too, like a Godfather.
Click to expand...


Vampire always gets a town result but will suicide if the ghouls die.

It only gets recruited if NK'd by scum which is why we should not be pointing to people and saying they are the vamp unless they are up for a lynch.

Seems Grandma keeps obsessing over the vamp and it makes me wonder about her.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Put Arden back at L-1 and I'll explain why she needs to die in pain words since people are too thick to figure simple clues out.



Are you sure it's not confirmation bias?

It's dangerous, and we can't allow ourselves to be blinded by it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Put Arden back at L-1 and I'll explain why she needs to die in pain words since people are too thick to figure simple clues out.



I'll put her back to L-1 if you spell it out now and I believe you.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Plain*





Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum would want to lynch or NK the Vampire. If Town hammers the Vamp, he or she would die as a member of Town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, scum wants to NK the Vampire, not lynch him/her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, I just noticed that.
> 
> And it looks like it's II, too, like a Godfather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vampire always gets a town result but will suicide if the ghouls die.
> 
> It only gets recruited if NK'd by scum which is why we should not be pointing to people and saying they are the vamp unless they are up for a lynch.
> 
> Seems Grandma keeps obsessing over the vamp and it makes me wonder about her.
Click to expand...


Yes, because the Vampire can be recruited by Scum. If that happens, Scum's number goes up by 1 and Town's number goes down by 1.

You're now my number 2 choice for Scum, Wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmmm........................I think I spot some buddying going on.

I would say that Shaitra is lurking like she does as scum but with her personal issues I'd feel like a shitheel if I voted her now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plain*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum would want to lynch or NK the Vampire. If Town hammers the Vamp, he or she would die as a member of Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, scum wants to NK the Vampire, not lynch him/her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, I just noticed that.
> 
> And it looks like it's II, too, like a Godfather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vampire always gets a town result but will suicide if the ghouls die.
> 
> It only gets recruited if NK'd by scum which is why we should not be pointing to people and saying they are the vamp unless they are up for a lynch.
> 
> Seems Grandma keeps obsessing over the vamp and it makes me wonder about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because the Vampire can be recruited by Scum. If that happens, Scum's number goes up by 1 and Town's number goes down by 1.
> 
> You're now my number 2 choice for Scum, Wolf.
Click to expand...


I have enough of a brain to realize that if we keep talking about who we think the vampire is and they don't get lynched, we are doing scum's job for them.

I'd rather not make their job easier.

It's called common sense.


----------



## ScarletRage

abcdef*g*hijklmnopqrst*u*vwxyz
abcdefghijklm*n*opqrstuvwxyz
abc*d*efghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
*abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


Merry Christmas.[/QUOTE]*


----------



## ScarletRage

abcdef*g*hijklmnopqrst*u*vwxyz
abcdefghijklm*n*opqrstuvwxyz
abc*d*efghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
*a*bcdefghijkl*mn*opqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqr*s*tuvwxyz
abcd*e*fghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abc*d*efghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmno*p*qrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijk*l*mnopqrst*u*vwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqr*s*tuvwxyz
abc*d*efghijklmnopqrst*u*vwxyz
abcdefghijkl*m*nopqrstuvwxyz
a*b*cdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


Merry Christmas.[/B][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Wake

Gund?

Gundam?


----------



## Wake

Gundam...

...Seed People?


----------



## ScarletRage

Does anyone else feel this is Tow*n*-W*o*lfie?

Any bets she brought a Werewolf costume?

Guess which costume I'm wearing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Is she drunk and slurring her words?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put Arden back at L-1 and I'll explain why she needs to die in pain words since people are too thick to figure simple clues out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put her back to L-1 if you spell it out now and I believe you.
Click to expand...


No. You've a history of flaking on me over ridiculously weak excuses (such as flipping from "so town it is painful" to a scum read because, what... Avatar denied being scum - because no way would scum deny being scum - and OMGUSed me with no supporting evidence of either his towniness or his accusation).

I'll wait.


----------



## Wake

I think... *I think*...


----------



## Wake

I got nothing.


----------



## Wake

Oh, wait. Titus doesn't think Wolfie is being her Town-self?


----------



## Wake

I don't see it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Does anyone else feel this is Tow*n*-W*o*lfie?
> 
> Any bets she brought a Werewolf costume?
> 
> Guess which costume I'm wearing.



Oh for fuck's sake.

Learn how to read me better will ya?


----------



## Wake

I wonder how you curse under that restriction...


----------



## House

gun
damn
seed
plus
dumb


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put Arden back at L-1 and I'll explain why she needs to die in pain words since people are too thick to figure simple clues out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put her back to L-1 if you spell it out now and I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You've a history of flaking on me over ridiculously weak excuses (such as flipping from "so town it is painful" to a scum read because, what... Avatar denied being scum - because no way would scum deny being scum - and OMGUSed me with no supporting evidence of either his towniness or his accusation).
> 
> I'll wait.
Click to expand...


First of all, I never said I thought you were scum. Second, that is not the reason I was townreading Avi. You didn't even bother to discuss this with me before you flipped out. Grrrrr......................

*Vote: Arden

L-1*

Now, spell out why she should die.


----------



## House

*Counterclaim: Jack of all Trades*


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put Arden back at L-1 and I'll explain why she needs to die in pain words since people are too thick to figure simple clues out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll put her back to L-1 if you spell it out now and I believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You've a history of flaking on me over ridiculously weak excuses (such as flipping from "so town it is painful" to a scum read because, what... Avatar denied being scum - because no way would scum deny being scum - and OMGUSed me with no supporting evidence of either his towniness or his accusation).
> 
> I'll wait.
Click to expand...


If she's flaking on you, why not buy her some Head & Shoulders? Geez, man, what the hell?


----------



## Grandma

Gundam Seed - an anime series. Plus dumb. Gumdam Seed plus dumb. WTF?

Here's the Gundam Seed opening theme - one of my fave songs (has absolutely nothing to do with the game, btw:


----------



## Wake




----------



## Wolfsister77

*Wake-Hammer Arden now. She's scum. 
*
Wake


----------



## Wake

House said:


> *Counterclaim: Jack of all Trades*



OH SHIT, IT'S GOIN' DOWN!!!


----------



## House

Arden is vamp, fishing for the NK... as I said.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Wake-Hammer Arden now. She's scum.
> *
> Wake



Well if she's lying, House is gonna be turbo-lynched.

*VOTE: Arden*


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's a lynch. 

I believe Arden is the one lying. Not House.


----------



## Wake

*I mean if House is lying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If House lied here, he will be the next lynch. If Arden lied, she will be the vamp or scum.

The flip will be telling.

AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## House

Lynch is the last thing I'm worried about, Wake.


----------



## Grandma

Ooooh - That was exciting!!!


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Ooooh - That was exciting!!!


We've only just begun...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Unofficial vc-just to make sure.

*Arden (6)*: Moonglow, Avatar4321, Grandma, House, Wolfsister77, Wake

*With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Arden is vamp, fishing for the NK... as I said.



Either that or she's scum trying to draw out the PR before she dies. Either is a possibility.

This is the kind of drama I like in these games.


----------



## House

Such a productive lynch.

Ridding ourselves of curses and outing scum.

Wake's buddy is Wolfie. Titus was right.

There was no interest in discussion upon my counter claim. All of a studded it was hammer time, which her teammate provided.

Good job, Titus.


----------



## House

Sudden, even.


----------



## Wake

First of all, I'm not Scum.

Secondly I'm a sitting duck. The Scum could kill me tonight to keep me from using my Super Saint ability. I'm going to need some protection, or we'll lose my ability.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Such a productive lynch.
> 
> Ridding ourselves of curses and outing scum.
> 
> Wake's buddy is Wolfie. Titus was right.
> 
> There was no interest in discussion upon my counter claim. All of a studded it was hammer time, which her teammate provided.
> 
> Good job, Titus.



LOL!!

I was the one who unvoted and asked for discussion once she claimed but once you cc'd, she needed to be lynched for lying as scum and trying to out the PR's or lying as the vamp and trying to be recruited.

If you lied here, you'll be the next lynch.

It's basic Mafia theory you should know by now. 

Titus doesn't have a clue. I'm not scum and I don't think Wake is either.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> First of all, I'm not Scum.
> 
> Secondly I'm a sitting duck. The Scum could kill me tonight to keep me from using my Super Saint ability. I'm going to need some protection, or we'll lose my ability.



I thought that was only good for D1? Is it the whole game?


----------



## ScarletRage

Oh, wait. *Titus doesn't think Wolfie is being her Town-self*?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> First of all, I'm not Scum.
> 
> Secondly I'm a sitting duck. The Scum could kill me tonight to keep me from using my Super Saint ability. I'm going to need some protection, or we'll lose my ability.



Your claim is self-serving and completely useless to town once outed because scum isn't going to hammer a known SS.


----------



## ScarletRage

*g*un
d*am*n
s*e*ed
plus
dumb


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a productive lynch.
> 
> Ridding ourselves of curses and outing scum.
> 
> Wake's buddy is Wolfie. Titus was right.
> 
> There was no interest in discussion upon my counter claim. All of a studded it was hammer time, which her teammate provided.
> 
> Good job, Titus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> I was the one who unvoted and asked for discussion once she claimed but once you cc'd, she needed to be lynched for lying as scum and trying to out the PR's or lying as the vamp and trying to be recruited.
> 
> If you lied here, you'll be the next lynch.
> 
> It's basic Mafia theory you should know by now.
> 
> Titus doesn't have a clue. I'm not scum and I don't think Wake is either.
Click to expand...


There is more to Mafia than basic theory, Wolfie. 

You had no interest in asking me why I didn't cc immediately. You saw an opportunity to justify the lynch and jumped on it.


----------



## ScarletRage

Well now that there's a lynch I can talk.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Well now that there's a lynch I can talk.



I tried to help, didn't know what else to do to make it easier.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a productive lynch.
> 
> Ridding ourselves of curses and outing scum.
> 
> Wake's buddy is Wolfie. Titus was right.
> 
> There was no interest in discussion upon my counter claim. All of a studded it was hammer time, which her teammate provided.
> 
> Good job, Titus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> I was the one who unvoted and asked for discussion once she claimed but once you cc'd, she needed to be lynched for lying as scum and trying to out the PR's or lying as the vamp and trying to be recruited.
> 
> If you lied here, you'll be the next lynch.
> 
> It's basic Mafia theory you should know by now.
> 
> Titus doesn't have a clue. I'm not scum and I don't think Wake is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is more to Mafia than basic theory, Wolfie.
> 
> You had no interest in asking me why I didn't cc immediately. You saw an opportunity to justify the lynch and jumped on it.
Click to expand...


It's common sense. Arden claims JOAT. You try to get her lynched. I unvote because I don't want a claimed PR to be speed lynched before we can all discuss it. You ask me to put her back to L-1, then cc JOAT. 

Here's how it works:

-She dies as scum trying to out PR's or vamp trying to be the NK

-If she flips JOAT, you die for killing our PR

There's not much more to it than that. 

I would not have cc'd if I was JOAT. I would of used my cop ability to investigate her N1. Then claimed D2 with a guilty. 

But that's just me I guess.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake is scum because he and Wolf have been playing. Dumb. Both collectively said to ignore me, despite me quotong certain posts to communicate.

Wolf also referred to the Wolf/House drama. Why the third person reference? I was trying to draw attention to it.

Wake has been playing dumb regarding my posts the entire time. Gundam Seed mafia is a game we were in together. I wad scum and playing buddy witb Wake coaching him. He was town I was scum.

He should have realized what I was referring to immediately. He also should have picked up my communications as well.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a productive lynch.
> 
> Ridding ourselves of curses and outing scum.
> 
> Wake's buddy is Wolfie. Titus was right.
> 
> There was no interest in discussion upon my counter claim. All of a studded it was hammer time, which her teammate provided.
> 
> Good job, Titus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> I was the one who unvoted and asked for discussion once she claimed but once you cc'd, she needed to be lynched for lying as scum and trying to out the PR's or lying as the vamp and trying to be recruited.
> 
> If you lied here, you'll be the next lynch.
> 
> It's basic Mafia theory you should know by now.
> 
> Titus doesn't have a clue. I'm not scum and I don't think Wake is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is more to Mafia than basic theory, Wolfie.
> 
> You had no interest in asking me why I didn't cc immediately. You saw an opportunity to justify the lynch and jumped on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense. Arden claims JOAT. You try to get her lynched. I unvote because I don't want a claimed PR to be speed lynched before we can all discuss it. You ask me to put her back to L-1, then cc JOAT.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> 
> -She dies as scum trying to out PR's or vamp trying to be the NK
> 
> -If she flips JOAT, you die for killing our PR
> 
> There's not much more to it than that.
> 
> I would not have cc'd if I was JOAT. I would of used my cop ability to investigate her N1. Then claimed D2 with a guilty.
> 
> But that's just me I guess.
Click to expand...


Yeah, and your guilty wouldn't mean shit because she would have been NKed by morning and turned.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> First of all, I'm not Scum.
> 
> Secondly I'm a sitting duck. The Scum could kill me tonight to keep me from using my Super Saint ability. I'm going to need some protection, or we'll lose my ability.



I thought you were a 1-shot vengeful vig. How did that turn into Super Saint?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake's buddying mirrored that of what I did in Gundam Seed. Telling someone to calm down while riling them up. That's why I was pushing him at first.

Then his lurker push was a scumclaim.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a productive lynch.
> 
> Ridding ourselves of curses and outing scum.
> 
> Wake's buddy is Wolfie. Titus was right.
> 
> There was no interest in discussion upon my counter claim. All of a studded it was hammer time, which her teammate provided.
> 
> Good job, Titus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> I was the one who unvoted and asked for discussion once she claimed but once you cc'd, she needed to be lynched for lying as scum and trying to out the PR's or lying as the vamp and trying to be recruited.
> 
> If you lied here, you'll be the next lynch.
> 
> It's basic Mafia theory you should know by now.
> 
> Titus doesn't have a clue. I'm not scum and I don't think Wake is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is more to Mafia than basic theory, Wolfie.
> 
> You had no interest in asking me why I didn't cc immediately. You saw an opportunity to justify the lynch and jumped on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense. Arden claims JOAT. You try to get her lynched. I unvote because I don't want a claimed PR to be speed lynched before we can all discuss it. You ask me to put her back to L-1, then cc JOAT.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> 
> -She dies as scum trying to out PR's or vamp trying to be the NK
> 
> -If she flips JOAT, you die for killing our PR
> 
> There's not much more to it than that.
> 
> I would not have cc'd if I was JOAT. I would of used my cop ability to investigate her N1. Then claimed D2 with a guilty.
> 
> But that's just me I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and your guilty wouldn't mean shit because she would have been NKed by morning and turned.
Click to expand...


Then we lynch her for being alive the next day.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a productive lynch.
> 
> Ridding ourselves of curses and outing scum.
> 
> Wake's buddy is Wolfie. Titus was right.
> 
> There was no interest in discussion upon my counter claim. All of a studded it was hammer time, which her teammate provided.
> 
> Good job, Titus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> I was the one who unvoted and asked for discussion once she claimed but once you cc'd, she needed to be lynched for lying as scum and trying to out the PR's or lying as the vamp and trying to be recruited.
> 
> If you lied here, you'll be the next lynch.
> 
> It's basic Mafia theory you should know by now.
> 
> Titus doesn't have a clue. I'm not scum and I don't think Wake is either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is more to Mafia than basic theory, Wolfie.
> 
> You had no interest in asking me why I didn't cc immediately. You saw an opportunity to justify the lynch and jumped on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense. Arden claims JOAT. You try to get her lynched. I unvote because I don't want a claimed PR to be speed lynched before we can all discuss it. You ask me to put her back to L-1, then cc JOAT.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> 
> -She dies as scum trying to out PR's or vamp trying to be the NK
> 
> -If she flips JOAT, you die for killing our PR
> 
> There's not much more to it than that.
> 
> I would not have cc'd if I was JOAT. I would of used my cop ability to investigate her N1. Then claimed D2 with a guilty.
> 
> But that's just me I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and your guilty wouldn't mean shit because she would have been NKed by morning and turned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we lynch her for being alive the next day.
Click to expand...


Vamp dies when both scum die.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I thought she was going to ask for replacement and we lynched her? With the stupid :x grin after her JOAT post? Was that her way of quitting instead of replacing out?

 The only thing that makes sense if she was the SK or Vampire for her to do that- and she went along with our plan- unless she was joking around or kinda weird posts- like many of her posts have been.

How do we protect House now guys? I think this was unnecessary House- you should not have claimed- unless you claimed to see what would happen. I hope you're not the JOAT or we are possibly screwed even more. 

 IMO we should have asked Aye if she asked to be replaced out and or at least asked her if she was joking around- albeit a stupid joke. 

If she flips town we might lose two friggin more tonight.


----------



## Wake

I was joking playfully about Gundam Seed, but I forgot pretty much everything about the game because it's been months and months ago. The Seed People thing was also in jest.

Also, SUper Saint is in fact a powerful ability. It's one-shot. If I get hammered, I kill the person who hammered me. I shared this because I don't want a Town PR to be killed by it.


----------



## Wake

Vengeful role - MafiaWiki

I was given it via Aye during the game. I'm thinking every ability has been randomized.


----------



## House

Of course I'm the Jack, Cafe.


----------



## Wake

Now wait a minute.

Gundam Seed ended way back in February.

I can't even remember what I ate last week.

Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Mafia - Game Over bull mafiascum.net


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> I was the one who unvoted and asked for discussion once she claimed but once you cc'd, she needed to be lynched for lying as scum and trying to out the PR's or lying as the vamp and trying to be recruited.
> 
> If you lied here, you'll be the next lynch.
> 
> It's basic Mafia theory you should know by now.
> 
> Titus doesn't have a clue. I'm not scum and I don't think Wake is either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is more to Mafia than basic theory, Wolfie.
> 
> You had no interest in asking me why I didn't cc immediately. You saw an opportunity to justify the lynch and jumped on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's common sense. Arden claims JOAT. You try to get her lynched. I unvote because I don't want a claimed PR to be speed lynched before we can all discuss it. You ask me to put her back to L-1, then cc JOAT.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> 
> -She dies as scum trying to out PR's or vamp trying to be the NK
> 
> -If she flips JOAT, you die for killing our PR
> 
> There's not much more to it than that.
> 
> I would not have cc'd if I was JOAT. I would of used my cop ability to investigate her N1. Then claimed D2 with a guilty.
> 
> But that's just me I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, and your guilty wouldn't mean shit because she would have been NKed by morning and turned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we lynch her for being alive the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vamp dies when both scum die.
Click to expand...


Right, but we can still lynch them. She would of been claiming vamp or scum if she was not NK'd.

I think she's scum trying to draw out the PR rather than the vamp.

Her flip will tell us a lot.

Accusing me is a nice touch for doing what any townie would do in this situation. 

And Titus has lost her mind. We likely have scum lynched already and she's linking myself and Wake.

Associate tells are useless without a scum flip. She's no dummy and neither are you but you are both acting like it right now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.

I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.


----------



## Wake

Now I'm really confused.

House is the Jack, right?


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Right, but we can still lynch them. She would of been claiming vamp or scum if she was not NK'd.
> 
> I think she's scum trying to draw out the PR rather than the vamp.
> 
> Her flip will tell us a lot.
> 
> Accusing me is a nice touch for doing what any townie would do in this situation.
> 
> And Titus has lost her mind. We likely have scum lynched already and she's linking myself and Wake.
> 
> Associate tells are useless without a scum flip. She's no dummy and neither are you but you are both acting like it right now.



This is only Day 1. A confusing time. Let the flip happen and the Night, we'll be saner and more organized Day 2.


----------



## Wake

ScarletRage said:


> Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.
> 
> I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.



That I did not see.

Link?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> Now I'm really confused.
> 
> House is the Jack, right?



Maybe.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.
> 
> I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I did not see.
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

Bullshit. 4 player lylo game you misread me and triggered a mea culpa. That game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Now I'm really confused.
> 
> House is the Jack, right?



Actually.............................................


----------



## Wake

See, folks, this is why you shouldn't give people bags of candy.

We all get confused.


----------



## Wake

ScarletRage said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.
> 
> I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I did not see.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. 4 player lylo game you misread me and triggered a mea culpa. That game.
Click to expand...


No, you said you mentioned Gundam Seed in that game.

I was hoping for a link that showed that, since we're talking about Gundam Seed.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.
> 
> I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.


Should have let me eat the NK.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> See, folks, this is why you shouldn't give people bags of candy.
> 
> We all get confused.



Sugar can be very powerful. Not as much as Caffeine but close.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.
> 
> I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have let me eat the NK.
Click to expand...


If you're not the JoaT, and Arden is, we just got screwed.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.
> 
> I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I did not see.
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. 4 player lylo game you misread me and triggered a mea culpa. That game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you said you mentioned Gundam Seed in that game.
> 
> I was hoping for a link that showed that, since we're talking about Gundam Seed.
Click to expand...

I am phone posting. I will grab it soon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.
> 
> I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have let me eat the NK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not the JoaT, and Arden is, we just got screwed.
Click to expand...


All we can do is wait for the flip at this point. Speculation isn't going to help us. There are solutions to every possible scenario.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Then I hope you got some super ability as treat for Halloween  to keep yourself safe or maybe aye passed out a doc shot to one of us during Halloween. At first I hoped you were trying a gambit- Arden was already high on everyone's suspect list, I think it was unnecessary for you to claim was my point.  And I thought she was joking- at least that's how I read it. Or we could have confirmed with Aye if she asked to replace out.


----------



## Wake

Found 'em Titus.

Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper Game Over bull mafiascum.net
Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper Game Over bull mafiascum.net

I forgot the first one. Remember the 2nd one now because I didn't know what a towbeard was.


----------



## ScarletRage

In [url=http://www.mafiascum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6341882#p6341882]post 4314[/url] said:
			
		

> In [url=http://www.mafiascum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6341863#p6341863]post 4305[/url] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In [url=http://www.mafiascum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6341858#p6341858]post 4303[/url] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In [url=http://www.mafiascum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6341850#p6341850]post 4298[/url] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FG was defending her.
> 
> He was like the only person stopping me from tunneling on Titus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What better cover is there?
> 
> She has the one defending her NK'd and, well, "how could she be Scum?? WHY???"
> 
> Scum Tactics 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wifom confbias.
> 
> I made that mistake in Gundam. I do not make the same error twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This will require an explanation.
Click to expand...




			
				In [url=http://www.mafiascum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=6341888#p6341888]post 4316[/url] said:
			
		

> Gundam Seed Majjiffy was towbeard. Shot him to clear myself. It bombed.




Supposed to be townbeard.


----------



## ScarletRage

You never asked btw. A townbeard is a townplayer who makes scum look town.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Found 'em Titus.
> 
> Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper Game Over bull mafiascum.net
> Mini Normal 1609 The Case Of Doctor Pepper Game Over bull mafiascum.net
> 
> I forgot the first one. Remember the 2nd one now because I didn't know what a towbeard was.



A town beard is a mafia version of a corporate beard: "face" of the company, with the brains lurking in the shadows.


----------



## ScarletRage

House nooooo

I made up that word.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.
> 
> I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have let me eat the NK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not the JoaT, and Arden is, we just got screwed.
Click to expand...


Once I die, town will definitely be worse off no doubt.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House nooooo
> 
> I made up that word.



Corporate beard has been around a long time. I just figured you drew a parallel.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House nooooo
> 
> I made up that word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corporate beard has been around a long time. I just figured you drew a parallel.
Click to expand...

No. I drew a paralell in comparison to dating beards.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Now wait a minute.
> 
> Gundam Seed ended way back in February.
> 
> I can't even remember what I ate last week.
> 
> Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Mafia - Game Over bull mafiascum.net



The dead QT is hilarious.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now wait a minute.
> 
> Gundam Seed ended way back in February.
> 
> I can't even remember what I ate last week.
> 
> Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Mafia - Game Over bull mafiascum.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dead QT is hilarious.
Click to expand...

Utterly so. That was the most fun I had in a scumgame ever.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's going to take me forever to read through that.

Sheesh.....................................


----------



## Wake

Yeah, that was an epic game.


----------



## Wake

I was so mad.

As Town Tracker I wanted the damned SK lynched.

Titus and three others were Scum, and they divided the Town over the debate on whether to lynch or leash the SK.

The Town kept killing Townies over the SK.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's going to take me forever to read through that.
> 
> Sheesh.....................................


You don't need to. You can. My point was I doubt WAKE forgot about that game doubly so since I recently referred to it. He should have explained rather than troll.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> I was so mad.
> 
> As Town Tracker I wanted the damned SK lynched.
> 
> Titus and three others were Scum, and they divided the Town over the debate on whether to lynch or leash the SK.
> 
> The Town kept killing Townies over the SK.



I also made you into a PL as an uncced Tracker.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to take me forever to read through that.
> 
> Sheesh.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to. You can. My point was I doubt WAKE forgot about that game doubly so since I recently referred to it. He should have explained rather than troll.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure I see Wake scum yet. I see the people not participating being ignored while the active participants go after each other.


----------



## Shaitra

Wow, I go to the grocery store and then clean the house while you guys are having a posting party.  

I'm definitely looking forward to the flip and NK because I don't have a clue right now what's going down.


----------



## Avatar4321

I come back and the lynch is done. You didn't have to counter claim for anyone house we could have gotten it.

anyway since we are in twilight, if I'm the psych I'll heal wake


----------



## ★Arden

Haha, that was fun! I'd rather die anti-town than concede to your silly plans. 

Good luck, scum!


----------



## Wolfsister77

See, We got scum.

Thanks for giving up Arden!!


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> See, We got scum.
> 
> Thanks for giving up Arden!!



No. Dying anti-town does not necessarily mean Arden was scum. She could be bitter town or SK or Vampire. Anti-town just means not in the best interests of town.


----------



## ScarletRage

*VLA from the 5th through the 10th*


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, We got scum.
> 
> Thanks for giving up Arden!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Dying anti-town does not necessarily mean Arden was scum. She could be bitter town or SK or Vampire. Anti-town just means not in the best interests of town.
Click to expand...


Right, but it also means scum and she did say good luck scum!! 

She could be the SK playing against her wincon but that wouldn't make a lot of sense.

She could be the vamp but she'd be playing against her wincon there too unless turned.

If she's town, she's downright nasty and doesn't seem likely.

The flip will tell us a lot but I think she's scum. It is in her best interest to get the JoaT outed.

Trying to tie Wake and I together as the scum team when Arden clearly wasn't town and hadn't flipped yet was a mistake and you know it. We made some damn town moves with her lynch. Too bad you have a problem with confbias yourself.


----------



## ScarletRage

I've seen bitter townies say good luck scum. I'm waiting for the flip to draw a conclusion. That doesn't require nasty at all. Sometimes when I get heated, I have told the rest of the town to go fuck themselves yadda yadda.

Wake is scum, you should start acting like town if you want me to buy that bullshit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If she was town, outing the JoaT was nasty.

I'm acting like town, too bad if you don't see it.

I'm not sold on Wake scum yet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Isn't anyone the least bit concerned about people who are barely posting at all?


----------



## CaféAuLait

.


ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, We got scum.
> 
> Thanks for giving up Arden!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Dying anti-town does not necessarily mean Arden was scum. She could be bitter town or SK or Vampire. Anti-town just means not in the best interests of town.
Click to expand...


I don't get why anyone would do this if town. I have a question Scarlet, if she is really town- ( I thought she might be confessing to SK, given the post of mine telling her of our plan and then her post following it)  isn't that against her win condition? Hurting our team by possibly forcing our Joat to cc? Why do we have win conditions if people can break them and screw up our game as possibly "bitter town"?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Her forcing the JoaT out is why I think she's scum. I'm willing to bet money on it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So, If Arden is not the SK, the psyche should look at Moonglow still IMO or possibly one of the lurkers like FA or Shaitra who both lurk as scum. They are my top choices for Arden's team mate if she is scum. 

SR is probtown as well as Cafe and Avi and House and Grandma.

Wake was a scumread of mine in earlier posting but is looking more town like in his recent posts. SR's read on him is not something I won't consider however. 

If anyone else has final reads and Psyche target, now is the time to say so.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> If she was town, outing the JoaT was nasty.
> 
> I'm acting like town, too bad if you don't see it.
> 
> I'm not sold on Wake scum yet.


 
only acting like town? Is that a scum tell?


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> *VLA from the 5th through the 10th*



You'll miss Day 2.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she was town, outing the JoaT was nasty.
> 
> I'm acting like town, too bad if you don't see it.
> 
> I'm not sold on Wake scum yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only acting like town? Is that a scum tell?
Click to expand...


Did you read what I was responding to? SR told me to start acting like town and I told her I have been.

No, it isn't a scumtell. Don't take my words out of context. I don't like that.


----------



## Avatar4321

to act by definition is to pretend to be something you aren't. You may have misspoke but I didn't take anything out of context


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> to act by definition is to pretend to be something you aren't. You may have misspoke but I didn't take anything out of context



Yes you did because you didn't include what I was responding to. If you would have, my response makes perfect sense. You are trying to make something out of nothing and you are wasting both of our time. Don't take my words out of context. FA did that to me in game 6 and he was scum. Knock it off Avi.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm somewhat concerned about the fact SR doesn't want to accept the fact that Arden is likely scum. The fact she says Arden could be town is strange. Why defend her now?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, if Arden is not town she is SK if anything rather than groupscum. There was the bit about going along with plans after all.

I am saying it is not certain Arden is scum. All we know is Fonti is headstrong.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm somewhat concerned about the fact SR doesn't want to accept the fact that Arden is likely scum. The fact she says Arden could be town is strange. Why defend her now?



Wolf, wait for the flip. I can't see SR defending her at all- esp knowing she is going to flip soon, she is throwing out possibilities- I think you are reading too much into it.  We will know soon enough.


----------



## ★Arden

Hint hint: you should make sure House dies tomorrow


----------



## Wolfsister77

★Arden said:


> Hint hint: you should make sure House dies tomorrow



Nice try. Are you going to at least tell us if you are the SK or scum?


----------



## Moonglow

How would Grandma know what scum is wanting to do wit the Vampire??


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Vote Count Incoming.

Been away from the house all day. (work)


----------



## Avatar4321

because the vampires sole purpose is to be recruited by scum. Who are you curing if you are the psych moonglow?


----------



## Avatar4321

btw congrats to moonglow for actually surviving day 1 for a change


----------



## Moonglow

Thanks...And I need to cure the SK if he/she will raise their hand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 1.5*​*
Wake (1)*: ScarletRage
*Wolfsister77 (1)*: Arden
*LYNCH! Arden (6)*: Moonglow, Avatar4321, Grandma, House, Wolfsister77, Wake
*Avatar4321 (1)*: FA_Q2

*Not Voting*: Shaitra, CafeAuLait,  

*With 11 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/03/14, @ 8PM central.
*

*
ScarletRage - V/LA from 11/5 to 11/10*

*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*"Oh dear! I've got to find my way out of here fast before any of the others see me," 
★Arden screamed out. She just happened to be dressed as Nicki Minaj's double while trying to sharpen her Serial Killer skills, but didn't notice she had walked into Town Hall since it was all decked out for Halloween.

In her haste to leave, ★Arden ran through a crowd, where one of the townsfolk recognized her from one of the many photo line-ups the police had plastered around town in their search for her. Yelling out "Get Nicki!", other townsfolk misunderstood and thought it was the real singer. 

★Arden made it to the double doors before the crowd caught up to her. Those damn electronic doors never open when you need them to. The crowd was so excited that Nicki had visited their town, they didn't notice who it was they had pushed down and trampled on their way out while looking for the famous singer.


*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*It is now Night 1.

Night Actions Deadline is 11/04/14, @ 8PM central.
*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

"This is some costume party!" House said to himself as he made his way to the kitchen to let the caterers in the back door. After letting them in, he headed to the basement to fetch more drinks for the crowd. It didn't seem to bother him one bit that the lock on the basement door had been cut off. Taking a few steps in, he noticed a light was on and he heard what he thought was a little "Meow".












With all the noise upstairs from the party and the caterers busy filling the bellies of the party-goers, noone noticed their host, Wolverine, had gone missing. Unfortunately for him, his nemesis, the Ghouls, happily bounded through the door with other guests all dressed up in Halloween attire. As for what's left of Wolverine, aka House, only this little fella knows:


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*





It is now Day 2.

With 9 players, it takes 5 to lynch.

Not Voting (9)
Moonglow ♂
Wolfsister77 ♀
Avatar4321 ♂
ScarletRage ♀
Grandma ♀
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂

Deadline is 11/11/14, @ 8PM central.*​


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake your posts seem as if you are not reading the game, almost disinterested, I am getting a very bad vibe off of you. Your meta at Mafia Scum suggests someone who is chaotic in posting at times and maybe I am wrong, (I don’t think so though) I just can’t get past it. Something is niggling at me. It just seems as if you have thrown things up to look as if you are participating. I get you have to work, I don’t want to sound like I’m uncaring about your personal life. _However, it is not that you are not posting, it’s almost as if you are not here when posting_. Now House is dead, and you were one of those on the top on his scum list and your posts had been raising red flags with me. I think you are scum.

Grandma seems to be interested in Vampire, and Moon’s last post which seemed to come out of nowhere about Grandma’s interest in 'the Vampire knowing what scum want' just seemed totally out of place.

Wolf calling on Wake to hammer Arden can be attributed to several things I suppose, but I am keeping my eye on it. May mean nothing at all- but given my read on Wake, I have moved Wolf to FOS.

*Vote: Wake*

*FOS:*
Grandma
Moon
Wolf

*Town:*

Scarlet Rage (CCed House our ccing Joat, putting herself in danger of being Nked.
Avatar

*Null *
on the Rest for now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Explain your FoS on me again please.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I think its weird House suspected both you and Wake and he is dead now. Like I said, it may mean nothing that you called on Wake for the hammer on Arden-, ( it just seemed out of the blue, I was not here as all of that was going down- so I don't know you reasons)  I don't think I am wrong about Wake though.  Maybe I am wrong having a possible FOS read on you because of that. But, House suspecting you and Wake and House being dead now, made the scum sensors raise on the back of my neck. And you asked that we don't lynch Wake as Day 1 as well.

What is your take on Wake? Do you think his posting is off? Or am I reading all of this wrong? You said you have meta on both House and Wake from the main site. Is he town Wake or scum Wake to you?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and while I am here,  I apologize to those I was rude to due to my gremlin hex! *Grandma* I think I took it out on you the worst! *SR* I like your ass!  LOL I hope you both know I did not mean any of that seriously. Gah I felt bad saying some of those things to you. My hex is now broken. I misread it and I thought it said I had to do it all game, but clarified with Aye that I read my PM wrong- it was only Day 1.

Oh and Aye, I still don't like _your_ ass because of that gremlin hex.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou - What was House's role?


----------



## Grandma

Cafe - Your first cursed comment had me going, but then I figured out what was happening. No problem.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Cafe - Your first cursed comment had me going, but then I figured out what was happening. No problem.



Okay, I really felt badly about it. I hoped you would  have realized something was up.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 

Do you think I have read Wake's meta at the main site wrong? You seem to have played games with him there, his meta is hard to follow at times, but what is here is kinda reading scummy to me given a few scum games I read of Wake's. And, I have noted before- reading a game gives one a different feel than actually being in the game at the time- if that makes sense. I hope I am not off- especially given I am pretty sure House was far off on his read of Avatar- I think Avatar may be town and we misread what he was trying to tell us when he was seemingly against the SK plan. I just keep coming back to possible scum on Wake each time I think about it.


----------



## Shaitra

Well played House.  He countered Arden's JoaT claim and got NK'ed for it.  But he was VT so he protected a fellow PR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I think its weird House suspected both you and Wake and he is dead now. Like I said, it may mean nothing that you called on Wake for the hammer on Arden-, ( it just seemed out of the blue, I was not here as all of that was going down- so I don't know you reasons)  I don't think I am wrong about Wake though.  Maybe I am wrong having a possible FOS read on you because of that. But, House suspecting you and Wake and House being dead now, made the scum sensors raise on the back of my neck. And you asked that we don't lynch Wake as Day 1 as well.
> 
> What is your take on Wake? Do you think his posting is off? Or am I reading all of this wrong? You said you have meta on both House and Wake from the main site. Is he town Wake or scum Wake to you?



First, House had me as a townread most of the game until the end. He even had me in his hard town list. Just look at his posts and reads most of the game. He got pissed at me for not following his lead on Avi. Avi was his biggest scumread most of the game and I disgaree'd. Then he tried to call me Avi's buddy after he got so mad about it he was ready to replace. I still do not understand his reaction to that............................................

Later, He sheeped Titus on Wake and later linked me to Wake as scum and used the Arden hammer as a reason. Again sheeping Titus regarding who she thought the scum were. I would recommend reading that whole interaction again. I explained in detail why I called for the hammer on Arden. It's pretty obvious I thought she was scum trying to out a PR and wanted her dead because of it. There is nothing there to indicate I did anything scummy.

I will follow up with another post on Wake and a few others because I wrote down several thoughts after looking through the game and yes, I have House and Wake meta from the other site. Titus too. I've been in games they have all been in now. I'll follow up when I can.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Well played House.  He countered Arden's JoaT claim and got NK'ed for it.  But he was VT so he protected a fellow PR.



Where did it say his role? I missed that in Aye's post. Can you point it out since you caught it?


----------



## Shaitra

ScarletRage said:


> Hpuse, you know I am the jack. Thanks gor covering my ass.
> 
> I highly doubt you firgot a game as contested as Gundam Seed given I just referenced it in the last completed gsme we did together Wake.





Wake said:


> Now I'm really confused.
> 
> House is the Jack, right?



This post from Wake in response to SR bothers me.  To me, I read this as SR trying to confuse scum by stating she is the jack.  Why would Wake call attention to that unless he is PR hunting?  That makes Wake very scummy to me.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> "This is some costume party!" House said to himself as he made his way to the kitchen to let the caterers in the back door. After letting them in, he headed to the basement to fetch more drinks for the crowd. It didn't seem to bother him one bit that the lock on the basement door had been cut off. Taking a few steps in, he noticed a light was on and he heard what he thought was a little "Meow".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the noise upstairs from the party and the caterers busy filling the bellies of the party-goers, noone noticed their host, Wolverine, had gone missing. *Unfortunately for him, his nemesis, the Ghouls,* happily bounded through the door with other guests all dressed up in Halloween attire. As for what's left of Wolverine, aka House, only this little fella knows:



I'm basing VT on the part of the kill scene I bolded above.  And I don't see anything that would indicate a PR for House.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The sacred halls of USMB are no place to be when All Hallow's Eve rolls around. With evil lurking behind every crook and nanny, there's no telling what you'll stumble upon when using the light of the moon as your guide. Will the Serial Killer claim the night, or will the Vampire come out of hiding to drain the blood of all that stand in his/her way?
> 
> *Game Mod: AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Mod Helper: ika
> 
> Player List:*
> Moonglow ♂
> House ♂ - Goblin
> Wolfsister77 ♀
> Avatar4321 ♂
> ScarletRage ♀
> Arden ♀ - Serial Killer
> Grandma ♀
> Wake ♂
> CafeAuLait ♀
> Shaitra ♀
> FA_Q2 ♂
> 
> *Vote Counts
> 1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5*​




I just checked page 1 to see if anything was there and Aye has him listed him as *Goblin* on page one. So   Shai's guess is right, his is VT. He done GOOD and protected our PR!


----------



## Wolfsister77

It was a risky gambit. If Arden would of been JoaT, then he would of been lynched today for a move like that. He had no way of knowing she wasn't what she said she was. I understand it worked out well and our PR is safe and I think that is very admirable on House's part, but it really could of backfired. I think we should look for clues on who was most fooled by his move because it is obvious scum was. However, since everyone wasn't here at the time, that might not be a good tell.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-The JoaT should of protected House last night and denied scum a NK. That would of made scum wonder WTF was going on and would of been a great move. 

Just sayin'


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, and I asked for Wake not to be lynched D1 because he could kill whoever hammered him. The fact that he told us that, makes me question the scumread I had on him for most of the game and was why I was saying I didn't think he was scum. Scum would just let the townie die who hammered him unless it was his buddy. I also doubt that ability would be given to scum since it's usually a vengeful townie type ability.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its weird House suspected both you and Wake and he is dead now. Like I said, it may mean nothing that you called on Wake for the hammer on Arden-, ( it just seemed out of the blue, I was not here as all of that was going down- so I don't know you reasons)  I don't think I am wrong about Wake though.  Maybe I am wrong having a possible FOS read on you because of that. But, House suspecting you and Wake and House being dead now, made the scum sensors raise on the back of my neck. And you asked that we don't lynch Wake as Day 1 as well.
> 
> What is your take on Wake? Do you think his posting is off? Or am I reading all of this wrong? You said you have meta on both House and Wake from the main site. Is he town Wake or scum Wake to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, House had me as a townread most of the game until the end. He even had me in his hard town list. Just look at his posts and reads most of the game. He got pissed at me for not following his lead on Avi. Avi was his biggest scumread most of the game and I disgaree'd. Then he tried to call me Avi's buddy after he got so mad about it he was ready to replace. I still do not understand his reaction to that............................................
> 
> Later, He sheeped Titus on Wake and later linked me to Wake as scum and used the Arden hammer as a reason. Again sheeping Titus regarding who she thought the scum were. I would recommend reading that whole interaction again. I explained in detail why I called for the hammer on Arden. It's pretty obvious I thought she was scum trying to out a PR and wanted her dead because of it. There is nothing there to indicate I did anything scummy.
> 
> I will follow up with another post on Wake and a few others because I wrote down several thoughts after looking through the game and yes, I have House and Wake meta from the other site. Titus too. I've been in games they have all been in now. I'll follow up when I can.
Click to expand...


Okay, thanks. Let me know when you do have time. I certainty don't want to be responsible for mislynching a townie- we really can't afford it, I want to go for the same things I have last time- a scum trifecta! . I did that with Avatar one game and it has stayed with me since.


Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think its weird House suspected both you and Wake and he is dead now. Like I said, it may mean nothing that you called on Wake for the hammer on Arden-, ( it just seemed out of the blue, I was not here as all of that was going down- so I don't know you reasons)  I don't think I am wrong about Wake though.  Maybe I am wrong having a possible FOS read on you because of that. But, House suspecting you and Wake and House being dead now, made the scum sensors raise on the back of my neck. And you asked that we don't lynch Wake as Day 1 as well.
> 
> What is your take on Wake? Do you think his posting is off? Or am I reading all of this wrong? You said you have meta on both House and Wake from the main site. Is he town Wake or scum Wake to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, House had me as a townread most of the game until the end. He even had me in his hard town list. Just look at his posts and reads most of the game. He got pissed at me for not following his lead on Avi. Avi was his biggest scumread most of the game and I disgaree'd. Then he tried to call me Avi's buddy after he got so mad about it he was ready to replace. I still do not understand his reaction to that............................................
> 
> Later, He sheeped Titus on Wake and later linked me to Wake as scum and used the Arden hammer as a reason. Again sheeping Titus regarding who she thought the scum were. I would recommend reading that whole interaction again. I explained in detail why I called for the hammer on Arden. It's pretty obvious I thought she was scum trying to out a PR and wanted her dead because of it. There is nothing there to indicate I did anything scummy.
> 
> I will follow up with another post on Wake and a few others because I wrote down several thoughts after looking through the game and yes, I have House and Wake meta from the other site. Titus too. I've been in games they have all been in now. I'll follow up when I can.
Click to expand...


Let me know when you do have time. I certainty don't want to be responsible for mislynching, I did that with Avatar one game and it has stayed with me since. I would rather go for the same thing we did last game ( or was it our last two games?)-  A Scum trifecta of lynchings! One, two, three- bye bye! and we win three times in a row! Or am I miscounting how many wins we have now?

*I think I also need to remind everyone. We also need to be on the lookout for anyone Vampire hunting or someone crumbing Vampire. If anyone notes it ( AND YOU ARE SURE that is what the intent is, point it out), we need to lynch him/her immediately before night comes and scum can recruit.*  If anyone disagrees please let me know.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Again with the crazy quotes, my text disappears and reappears after I retype it. I really can't stand this forum set up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77
> 
> Do you think I have read Wake's meta at the main site wrong? You seem to have played games with him there, his meta is hard to follow at times, but what is here is kinda reading scummy to me given a few scum games I read of Wake's. And, I have noted before- reading a game gives one a different feel than actually being in the game at the time- if that makes sense. I hope I am not off- especially given I am pretty sure House was far off on his read of Avatar- I think Avatar may be town and we misread what he was trying to tell us when he was seemingly against the SK plan. I just keep coming back to possible scum on Wake each time I think about it.



Well, even though I explained in a previous post why I thought Wake was town, I'll go ahead and explain why I think he may be scum. He buddied House almost right away as scum in a game at MS and he has been buddying the shit out of me all game. He accepted me being town almost right away with very little questioning. He not only accepted it right away but tried to convince others of it also. He has been WKing me in several instances this game. Falling for scum buddying is one of my weaknesses as town. He is aware of this I'm sure. So that level of being so sure of my alignment is something I am concerned about.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Right now I have Moonglow, Avatar, and Cafe as town.

SR is null because of her posting restriction and being V/LA. If Wake is scum, she's likely town. She might bus her buddy but I don't think she'd really need to here at this point in the game. 

Shaitra, FA, Wake are all FoS. Shaitra and FA because of not very much game related content and Wake for reasons I already said. 

Grandma's obsession with the vamp is concerning to me. First she dismisses it as not important, then later won't stop talking about how we need to kill it and who it might be and it just strikes me as odd enough to keep her out of my town pile right now.

I'm guessing scum + vamp is in the group above. I just haven't sorted it all out yet.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh, and I asked for Wake not to be lynched D1 because he could kill whoever hammered him. The fact that he told us that, makes me question the scumread I had on him for most of the game and was why I was saying I didn't think he was scum. Scum would just let the townie die who hammered him unless it was his buddy. I also doubt that ability would be given to scum since it's usually a vengeful townie type ability.




I don't know what to make of that claim Wolf. It would seem to me someone who has been pegged as scum by several people on day 1 and may have been lynched would say anything to save their butt. Would Aye have handed out such a PR in the middle of the Day 1 ? It made me think of Sammich's claim. But I am fairly new to the game and I suppose it is possible, but forgive me if I think that claim sounded off. Then he asked for protection... Stop it, you are making me waffle Wolf!!! Gah!

 I am rereading day 1 again to look those I believe may have been vampire hunting Day 1 or crumbing as well. I also have a read on one person I have not named- to see something.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77
> 
> Do you think I have read Wake's meta at the main site wrong? You seem to have played games with him there, his meta is hard to follow at times, but what is here is kinda reading scummy to me given a few scum games I read of Wake's. And, I have noted before- reading a game gives one a different feel than actually being in the game at the time- if that makes sense. I hope I am not off- especially given I am pretty sure House was far off on his read of Avatar- I think Avatar may be town and we misread what he was trying to tell us when he was seemingly against the SK plan. I just keep coming back to possible scum on Wake each time I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, even though I explained in a previous post why I thought Wake was town, I'll go ahead and explain why I think he may be scum. He buddied House almost right away as scum in a game at MS and he has been buddying the shit out of me all game. He accepted me being town almost right away with very little questioning. He not only accepted it right away but tried to convince others of it also. He has been WKing me in several instances this game. Falling for scum buddying is one of my weaknesses as town. He is aware of this I'm sure. So that level of being so sure of my alignment is something I am concerned about.
Click to expand...


What is WKing?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77
> 
> Do you think I have read Wake's meta at the main site wrong? You seem to have played games with him there, his meta is hard to follow at times, but what is here is kinda reading scummy to me given a few scum games I read of Wake's. And, I have noted before- reading a game gives one a different feel than actually being in the game at the time- if that makes sense. I hope I am not off- especially given I am pretty sure House was far off on his read of Avatar- I think Avatar may be town and we misread what he was trying to tell us when he was seemingly against the SK plan. I just keep coming back to possible scum on Wake each time I think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, even though I explained in a previous post why I thought Wake was town, I'll go ahead and explain why I think he may be scum. He buddied House almost right away as scum in a game at MS and he has been buddying the shit out of me all game. He accepted me being town almost right away with very little questioning. He not only accepted it right away but tried to convince others of it also. He has been WKing me in several instances this game. Falling for scum buddying is one of my weaknesses as town. He is aware of this I'm sure. So that level of being so sure of my alignment is something I am concerned about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is WKing?
Click to expand...


White Knighting. When scum defend a townie for towncred. Town will also white knight other town also so it isn't necessarily a scum-tell.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I asked for Wake not to be lynched D1 because he could kill whoever hammered him. The fact that he told us that, makes me question the scumread I had on him for most of the game and was why I was saying I didn't think he was scum. Scum would just let the townie die who hammered him unless it was his buddy. I also doubt that ability would be given to scum since it's usually a vengeful townie type ability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of that claim Wolf. It would seem to me someone who has been pegged as scum by several people on day 1 and may have been lynched would say anything to save their butt. Would Aye have handed out such a PR in the middle of the Day 1 ? It made me think of Sammich's claim. But I am fairly new to the game and I suppose it is possible, but forgive me if I think that claim sounded off. Then he asked for protection... Stop it, you are making me waffle Wolf!!! Gah!
> 
> I am rereading day 1 again to look those I believe may have been vampire hunting Day 1 or crumbing as well. I also have a read on one person I have not named- to see something.
Click to expand...


Well, he could be fakeclaiming but I highly doubt, if he's being honest, that it would last all game or he'd never be lynched and as scum, that would make him invincible. Again, I think this is a townie ability because scum would have a  pretty big advantage with it. If he's being honest. I need to talk to and question Wake some more to determine his alignment. 

If you get a vampire lead, we should lynch right away. I don't think we should do scum's job for them and say who it is unless we lynch. The vamp is investigation immune so really needs to die sooner rather than later if we can find it. I think I might have a guess but if I'm wrong that would not be a good thing. So some consensus has to be had before we go after the vamp.

I'm just gonna say right now, straight out, that I'm not the vamp. I really doubt I'd be able to pull off an alignment switch if I was and got recruited and make it believable. 

I do think the vamp will want to be recruited because if the ghouls die, it dies. It does not win with town, if town wins, so I believe the vamp will crumb for scum to find it. We need to look for that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Grandma
*
I think she's either scum hunting for the vampire or she's the vampire trying to be recruited. She has talked about the vampire more than anyone else in the game. I also don't see much scum hunting or town Grandma moves from her either. 

She's a good lynch IMO.


----------



## Grandma

Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.

*vote: FA_Q2*


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: Grandma
> *
> I think she's either scum hunting for the vampire or she's the vampire trying to be recruited. She has talked about the vampire more than anyone else in the game. I also don't see much scum hunting or town Grandma moves from her either.
> 
> She's a good lynch IMO.


ONE post above, you state that we should not be claiming anything about the vampire and here you are - claiming who the vampire is....

You and Wake are my strongest scum reads atm.  That show last game day was scummy as well.  Back to drama that simply does not belong and is anti town.  House is more scummy than you are atm though so...

*Vote: Wake
*
Others have adiquately explained why.  Focusing on the PR is certainly scummy and your play has not really been for the benefit of town - no actual scum hunting.  The PR claim is another move that is scummy as hell.  It seems to me that you are simply trying to scare people from hammering you.  Very anti town particularly when it is not necessary.  If you are town, ALL you have accomplished is telling scum to avoid hammering you making such a power completely useless to us (actually HURTING us).  Yes, EXTREMELY scummy.


After going back through Avatars posts I think I was wrong about him on day one, Avatar is leaning town for now.  


I think you are wrong on Grandma Wolf - this is pretty standard for Grandma.  I doubt that she is scum.


As for the reads House put up - I don't really think they mean anything other than the logic that he posted with them.  I think that he was targeted for the obvious reason: the JoaT claim and not because of his reads.  

If you are reading House, good job - well played.  Very well played.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou - What was House's role?



House was town. Had he been anything else, that would have been called out in the reveal.


----------



## Wake

I'll be online later this afternoon. Orientation at the new job.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.



And all you know how to do is insult me. When you feel like NOT doing that, I'll be more willing to work with you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Wake are my strongest scum reads atm.  That show last game day was scummy as well.  Back to drama that simply does not belong and is anti town.  House is more scummy than you are atm though so...
> 
> As for the reads House put up - I don't really think they mean anything other than the logic that he posted with them.  I think that he was targeted for the obvious reason: the JoaT claim and not because of his reads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What show are you talking about? The crap House pulled on me or the pro-town hammer of Arden? Neither of those was any show. Do you have any thoughts of your own this game? Your blatant sheeping of others is obvious all game. I don't think I've seen an original thought from you yet. First you come in here and sheep House on his idea to out the SK and the vamp, then you sheep him on Avi as scum. Then you come in here today and basically sheep Cafe and Shaitra about Wake and Cafe and SR about me, then sheep both Cafe and myself about Avi being town now and being wrong about him being scum which is something I've said most of the game.
> 
> I agree House was targeted because of his JoaT claim and not who he was suspicious of. Scum generally don't target the ones who are most suspicious of them, because it points the finger back at them if that person dies. Just read the scum QT game 3 where TN discussed that with me. Because of House's gambit, that NK really can't be analyzed. We can't really analyze the wagon on Arden because of her JoaT gambit. I'm disappointed in the play by both of them. I am also disappointed in whoever the JoaT is for accepting such a sacrifice from House and not protecting him and denying scum a NK. I also implore the JoaT if you decided to investigate someone, to let us know if you got a guilty. Otherwise, there is no need to say anything.
> 
> FA, Please show your are scum hunting. I haven't seen any legitimate scum hunting from you other than sheeping most of the playerbase. Please show original content and reads. I haven't seen anything original from you and that keeps you in FoS territory. I'm more than happy to move my vote to you as soon as I see Grandma engage in the game also in the way I've seen town Grandma behave before and have not seen much of this game. If she keeps insulting me, she gets ignored and my vote stays. That is not a pro-town response to a vote.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Wake are my strongest scum reads atm.  That show last game day was scummy as well.  Back to drama that simply does not belong and is anti town.  House is more scummy than you are atm though so...
> 
> As for the reads House put up - I don't really think they mean anything other than the logic that he posted with them.  I think that he was targeted for the obvious reason: the JoaT claim and not because of his reads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What show are you talking about? The crap House pulled on me or the pro-town hammer of Arden? Neither of those was any show. Do you have any thoughts of your own this game? Your blatant sheeping of others is obvious all game. I don't think I've seen an original thought from you yet. First you come in here and sheep House on his idea to out the SK and the vamp, then you sheep him on Avi as scum. Then you come in here today and basically sheep Cafe and Shaitra about Wake and Cafe and SR about me, then sheep both Cafe and myself about Avi being town now and being wrong about him being scum which is something I've said most of the game.
> 
> I agree House was targeted because of his JoaT claim and not who he was suspicious of. Scum generally don't target the ones who are most suspicious of them, because it points the finger back at them if that person dies. Just read the scum QT game 3 where TN discussed that with me. Because of House's gambit, that NK really can't be analyzed. We can't really analyze the wagon on Arden because of her JoaT gambit. I'm disappointed in the play by both of them. I am also disappointed in whoever the JoaT is for accepting such a sacrifice from House and not protecting him and denying scum a NK. I also implore the JoaT if you decided to investigate someone, to let us know if you got a guilty. Otherwise, there is no need to say anything.
> 
> FA, Please show your are scum hunting. I haven't seen any legitimate scum hunting from you other than sheeping most of the playerbase. Please show original content and reads. I haven't seen anything original from you and that keeps you in FoS territory. I'm more than happy to move my vote to you as soon as I see Grandma engage in the game also in the way I've seen town Grandma behave before and have not seen much of this game. If she keeps insulting me, she gets ignored and my vote stays. That is not a pro-town response to a vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope this fixes the above quote.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, those above two posts are messed up because this forum software insists on putting an extra quote tag at the end sometimes and it messes everything up. I separated them again and added new thoughts here also. If it doesn't work, I give up.



FA_Q2 said:


> You and Wake are my strongest scum reads atm.  That show last game day was scummy as well.  Back to drama that simply does not belong and is anti town.  House is more scummy than you are atm though so...
> 
> As for the reads House put up - I don't really think they mean anything other than the logic that he posted with them.  I think that he was targeted for the obvious reason: the JoaT claim and not because of his reads.





Wolfsister77 said:


> What show are you talking about? The crap House pulled on me or the pro-town hammer of Arden? Neither of those was any show. Do you have any thoughts of your own this game? Your blatant sheeping of others is obvious all game. I don't think I've seen an original thought from you yet. First you come in here and sheep House on his idea to out the SK and the vamp, then you sheep him on Avi as scum. Then you come in here today and basically sheep Cafe and Shaitra about Wake and Cafe and SR about me, then sheep both Cafe and myself about Avi being town now and being wrong about him being scum which is something I've said most of the game.
> 
> You need to show you are scum hunting. I haven't seen any legitimate scum hunting from you other than sheeping most of the playerbase. Please show original content, ideas, and reads. Otherwise, I'm happy to move my vote to you.
> 
> I agree House was targeted because of his JoaT claim and not who he was suspicious of. Scum generally don't target the ones who are most suspicious of them, because it points the finger back at them if that person dies. Because of House's gambit, that NK really can't be analyzed. We can't really analyze the wagon on Arden because of her JoaT gambit. I am also disappointed in whoever the JoaT is for accepting such a sacrifice from House and not protecting him and denying scum a NK. If you are the JoaT and you decided to investigate someone, to let us know if you got a guilty. I believe getting one of the scum would be worth it to out yourself. Otherwise, if you got an innocent, try to crumb it if you can so if you die, we can confirm a townie. I don't want to say how you can do this cuz it will be telling scum exactly what to look for.
> 
> 
> Grandma-I'm more than happy to move my vote off you as soon as I see you engage in the game in the way I've seen town Grandma behave before and have not seen much of this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

How are we going to determine who was the "most fooled"?


----------



## Shaitra

I just read Grandma's ISO and she is giving reads and commenting on stuff that is happening in the game.  I'm not seeing your concern over lack of content Wolf.  I do see that she is/was scum reading you quite a bit so are you sure that's not affecting your read of her?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> How are we going to determine who was the "most fooled"?



You review the interactions during that whole fiasco, eliminate townreads from it, and narrow your choices. I already did that and it's null.


----------



## Avatar4321

scarlet tried to cover for house when he claimed. I through she might be trying to draw the night kill away from him as town because I assumed Arden was the vampire and not the serial killer. Could she have been trying to draw the night kill for more nefarious reasons?

FA jumping off me has me scratching my head right now. I'm curious what is it that you saw when you reviewed my game that made you think twice? That's not necessarily a scum tell because I often reevaluate my choices when I have the flip and nk info.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I just read Grandma's ISO and she is giving reads and commenting on stuff that is happening in the game.  I'm not seeing your concern over lack of content Wolf.  I do see that she is/was scum reading you quite a bit so are you sure that's not affecting your read of her?



She never voted for me though. And what kind of content is she providing?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*



Example of what I am saying by asking what kind of content is being provided. I don't disagree with the vote but why?

Grandma, why are you voting for FA?


----------



## Wake

*Shaitra*​
Nothing can be gleaned from her 140. 142 isn't suspicious, but general. 145 is null. 146 she mentions she doesn't like Arden's posts at all. Though Arden did flip Serial Killer, her feeling at this point in no way vindicated her as Town. 146 does feel playful to me, and didn't really make me feel she was Town or Scum with her response. Why at this point she's leaning Town according to Wolfie does make me wonder, but perhaps that is simply misplaced paranoia. She did in 287 go along with the Doctor/Psyche declarations which, while easy to fake, don't make me suspect her at the moment.

366 I haven't found anything suspicious with. She was right about Arden, but I haven't had the time into researching why she has her suspicions about Avatar. In 702 Shaitra mentions why she's been inactive, so that brings a whole new light to the situation (I am sorry you and your husband got laid off. I can't even try to imagine how that must feel. ). The pictures in 707 and 710 do nothing to move my current read on her. Same with 748, though it seems her feelings on Arden were correct. I can't really collect any information from 907.

I don't particularly like her 948, and I'll explain as best I can why. What House did put the Town at risk, because the real JoaT, watching this unfold, may have felt the need to come out and counter, too. Thankfully that did not happen, but what would happen if it did? I can't say Shaitra's words here are suspicious, so I chalk it up to inexperience, which isn't inherently a bad thing. As for her 951, her misplaced paranoia feels to be coming from a Town mindset. Nowhere in the game did I ever PR hunt. The fact that Arden and House both claimed Jack of all Trades did, in fact, confuse me, and made me wonder what exactly was going on, and that *someone* between those two were lying. As it turns out, both were. 952 reads as null.

975 does come off as Townish, if only slightly. Though Shaitra hasn't contributed much, and does have good reason why, when she does post it has almost always been from a mindset of wanting answers.

So, how do I judge her alignment thus far? She hasn't posted much, but as we know content is never, ever indicative of one's alignment. It doesn't feel, at least to me, that she's been defensive, evasive, hyperbolic, or not forthcoming. In fact, when she does post, when it's not fluff it's contributory, with some undertones of paranoia and curiosity. I don't feel she's been questioned nearly enough, and I do feel there's a need to gauge her responses under pressure, to really ascertain how she'll react. Tentatively I have Shaitra as Leaning-Town, and am thus currently uncomfortable with placing a vote on her. I can understand life being tough right now for her. If she can provide a reads list or take a few more inquisitive pokes at those players she hasn't really conversed with then I think we'll benefit from it unilaterally (unless you're Scum, of course). I'm awaiting more from her, and, should she continue to give off Townvibes, I am certainly willing to work with her more in the future of this game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I don't particularly like her 948, and I'll explain as best I can why. What House did put the Town at risk, because the real JoaT, watching this unfold, may have felt the need to come out and counter, too. Thankfully that did not happen, but what would happen if it did? I can't say Shaitra's words here are suspicious, so I chalk it up to inexperience, which isn't inherently a bad thing. As for her 951, her misplaced paranoia feels to be coming from a Town mindset. Nowhere in the game did I ever PR hunt. The fact that Arden and House both claimed Jack of all Trades did, in fact, confuse me, and made me wonder what exactly was going on, and that *someone* between those two were lying. As it turns out, both were.



Finally, Hello, some common sense regarding the whole JoaT fiasco. That gambit was far too risky. Sure, it turned out well but that is pure luck that all the pieces fell the way they did. What if Arden would been telling the truth about being the JoaT? What if the real JoaT would of cc'd? What if the real JoaT would of slipped up during that time and subtly outed themselves in a way scum could spot? It put our PR at huge risk and put Town at risk. I really am not understanding all these words of praise for a move like that and I really hope no one does that again in a future games. I think, at the very least, more time should of been given to see if we could of gotten the votes on an Arden lynch. She only needed a couple more. A discussion would of been better. There was still time. And Arden's play was not ideal for the SK either because she basically didn't play, then did some moves that can only help scum who are supposed to be her enemies in this game by trying to out the town PR and wishing them luck. On top of that, House is now dead, because the real JoaT didn't even bother to protect him which would of really been the ideal play for Town right now and would of totally confused scum. Ugh........................the whole thing annoys me. That's probably coloring my posting in the game today. But at least I got to vent about it....................


----------



## Wolfsister77

And now I'm being called scummy for trying to get someone lynched who was lying and trying to out our PR and frankly, that sucks. Wake and I both handled that the way townies are supposed to handle it. And sorry Wake, no offense, but I'm being linked to you as scum because of that and because of the fight House and I had and the way you tried to mediate. It wasn't a fucking show. You guys have played with me long enough to know how I react to stuff like that. House called me an idiot, said I had my head up Avi's ass, called me his scumbuddy, and tried to replace and I get blamed and called scum because of MY reaction to it. That's BS.

WTF are you doing anyway trying to use associative tells between Wake and myself to call us the scumteam in this game?

There are 4 possibilities here: 1) We are the scumteam and we are playing really super obvious 2) We are both town 3) He's scum-buddying me 4) I'm scum buddying-him

Which is most likely without a flip of myself or Wake? Can you tell? No? Well, then why link us like that? Not only does it keep you from finding real scum but it is just making up stories and is worthless as analysis. Instead you should be looking for your most suspicious person, lynching them, if they flip scum, look for their interactions with every single person in the game to find their buddy. How would scum interact with their buddy in the game? Realistically? If you really think it's like Wake and myself have been, then I don't know what to tell you.

*VENT OVER*


----------



## Grandma

Yeah, Wolf, your gameplay sucks to high heaven. You're literally pulling "tells" out of your ass. As is Wake.

I especially like how you spent much of Day 1 raising hell with me because I downplayed the Vampire's importance, now you claim I was rolefishing.

Ladies and gentlemen, your Scum team is Wolfsister/Wake. Please sheep me now.

*Unvote
Vote: Wolfsister*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Yeah, Wolf, your gameplay sucks to high heaven. You're literally pulling "tells" out of your ass. As is Wake.
> 
> I especially like how you spent much of Day 1 raising hell with me because I downplayed the Vampire's importance, now you claim I was rolefishing.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, your Scum team is Wolfsister/Wake. Please sheep me now.
> 
> *Unvote
> Vote: Wolfsister*



Nice OMGUS. All you are doing is insulting me and doing exactly what I just got done pointing out is wrong with linking myself and Wake but I doubt you even bothered to read it or you don't care. And you sure as hell didn't ask me what I meant by that rolefishing comment because it has nothing to do with your obsession with the vampire. It has to do with you highlighting possible PR crumbs and pointing them out to the rest of us which surely doesn't look town motivated to me. 

Anyway, I'm done talking to you this game. You've effectively shut down communication.

I hate reactive play. It hurts town so you are either anti-town or scum and I am fine leaving my vote right where it is.

Have a nice rest of the day.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*I read this in the Wiki a long time ago:* Do not fool yourself into thinking you can call the scumteam, especially before anyone has flipped scum. Don't bother with trying to draw connections between players until one of them is dead. It's tempting! but futile.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nice OMGUS. All you are doing is insulting me and doing exactly what I just got done pointing out is wrong with linking myself and Wake but I doubt you even bothered to read it or you don't care. And you sure as hell didn't ask me what I meant by that rolefishing comment because it has nothing to do with your obsession with the vampire. It has to do with you highlighting possible PR crumbs and pointing them out to the rest of us which surely doesn't look town motivated to me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done talking to you this game. You've effectively shut down communication.
> 
> I hate reactive play. It hurts town so you are either anti-town or scum and I am fine leaving my vote right where it is.
> 
> Have a nice rest of the day.



Your extreme overreaction is noted. 

I haven't shut down communications. The fact is that you built some wild conspiracy theory around me. That's a scumtell as obvious as pushing an anvil off a 10th-story balcony.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> *I read this in the Wiki a long time ago:* Do not fool yourself into thinking you can call the scumteam, especially before anyone has flipped scum. Don't bother with trying to draw connections between players until one of them is dead. It's tempting! but futile.



An awful lot of what's on the Wiki pages is very outdated.

You and Wake are acting very scummy, and no one else is.

For example, Wake said the board was glitching when he saw Scarlet's posts.
Bullshit. 
As long as he's been playing he should be able to spot a post restriction immediately.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice OMGUS. All you are doing is insulting me and doing exactly what I just got done pointing out is wrong with linking myself and Wake but I doubt you even bothered to read it or you don't care. And you sure as hell didn't ask me what I meant by that rolefishing comment because it has nothing to do with your obsession with the vampire. It has to do with you highlighting possible PR crumbs and pointing them out to the rest of us which surely doesn't look town motivated to me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done talking to you this game. You've effectively shut down communication.
> 
> I hate reactive play. It hurts town so you are either anti-town or scum and I am fine leaving my vote right where it is.
> 
> Have a nice rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your extreme overreaction is noted.
> 
> I haven't shut down communications. The fact is that you built some wild conspiracy theory around me. That's a scumtell as obvious as pushing an anvil off a 10th-story balcony.
Click to expand...


You are exaggerating and assigning untrue things to me. My reaction was not in the least bit an extreme over-reaction. It's a reaction. You are not used to be scrutinized and I can tell. No one likes it. I sure as hell don't but it happens to me in every single game I play. Your first reaction to being voted for/questioned is to insult me and then your next reaction is to lie. That was not what I was looking for to unvote you and move on.

If you think paranoia is a scum-tell, you couldn't be more wrong. Town is often extremely paranoid in these games. I'm as town as they come and I haven't been acting any different than I ever do as town. Keep lying about me. Keep pulling tells out of thin air and assigning them to me as scumtells when they are not. It continues to make you look like scum. A better reaction would of been to try to engage me in conversation. But you didn't. That's unfortunate but it means I'm voteparked on you until I see some else do something scummier.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I read this in the Wiki a long time ago:* Do not fool yourself into thinking you can call the scumteam, especially before anyone has flipped scum. Don't bother with trying to draw connections between players until one of them is dead. It's tempting! but futile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An awful lot of what's on the Wiki pages is very outdated.
> 
> You and Wake are acting very scummy, and no one else is.
> 
> For example, Wake said the board was glitching when he saw Scarlet's posts.
> Bullshit.
> As long as he's been playing he should be able to spot a post restriction immediately.
Click to expand...


I thought it was a board glitch also. Then I thought SR had done something and gotten in trouble with the mods. I didn't figure out it was due to the game until later. Same with Cafe. I got on her about fluff posting before I realized she had no choice. 

How on Earth is this a scumtell?

No one else is acting scummy? Then why in the hell did you vote for FA? For fun? 

And no, that section from the Wiki is dead on correct. Associative tells used to determine the scumteam without a scum flip are very often wrong. Many times it is two town or scum-buddying a townie maybe. Scum are not going to be so obvious that they would appear to be working together so out in the open. There are other clues to look for that are far more subtle or maybe even obvious in some cases like hard-bussing when your buddy is about to be lynched for town cred. That's why VCA and wagon analysis is more often useful after a flip. 

Also, I have been active and as often happens in these games, the most active players are called scummy for very bad reasons while the real scum hide in the background and watch while town fights. The problem I'm having with you is I haven't figured out your alignment yet or why you are going after me for doing nothing more than suspecting you. 

That defensive reaction is one I'm trying to figure out if it is coming from town or scum as I can be highly defensive as town also. It would be helpful if others would post more. I can't read people that barely post and don't say much when they do.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm leaning town on wolf. My only other huge town read was house.

i haven't decided on the rest yet.


----------



## Grandma

I voted for FA because he wasn't posting.

Then he made a very good post. Good enough to move from leaning scum to null.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> For example, Wake said the board was glitching when he saw Scarlet's posts.
> Bullshit.
> As long as he's been playing he should be able to spot a post restriction immediately.



Frankly, I've experienced various glitches and problems with the new software, mainly while modding Mafia games. When Scarlet was copying everyone's posts, I was confused, and figured it was a glitch. There was no way for me to expect there were post restrictions, because I was basing my gameplay assumptions on the Setup posted in the OP, and only when I was PM'd my ability during Day 1 did I see the possibility of there being post restrictions. In fact, it was only then that I read backwards and noticed that more than 2 players were dealing with Halloween mischief during Day 1. My friend, that is not Scummy. That is being an easily-confused, fallible human being.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For example, Wake said the board was glitching when he saw Scarlet's posts.
> Bullshit.
> As long as he's been playing he should be able to spot a post restriction immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I've experienced various glitches and problems with the new software, mainly while modding Mafia games. When Scarlet was copying everyone's posts, I was confused, and figured it was a glitch. There was no way for me to expect there were post restrictions, because I was basing my gameplay assumptions on the Setup posted in the OP, and only when I was PM'd my ability during Day 1 did I see the possibility of there being post restrictions. In fact, it was only then that I read backwards and noticed that more than 2 players were dealing with Halloween mischief during Day 1. My friend, that is not Scummy. That is being an easily-confused, fallible human being.
Click to expand...


Sorry, not buying. 
The new software fucks up for me too. 
That only Scarlet's posts were like that, and that her posts were like that _after_ Cafe's restriction was figured out should have clued everyone in.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Sorry, not buying.
> The new software fucks up for me too.
> That only Scarlet's posts were like that, and that her posts were like that _after_ Cafe's restriction was figured out should have clued everyone in.



I did not notice it. For much of this week and last I've been very pressed, and haven't, until very recently, been able to put some energy into the game to read posts and provide reads.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> And now I'm being called scummy for trying to get someone lynched who was lying and trying to out our PR and frankly, that sucks.* Wake and I both handled that the way townies are supposed to handle it.* And sorry Wake, no offense, but I'm being linked to you as scum because of that and because of the fight House and I had and the way you tried to mediate. It wasn't a fucking show. You guys have played with me long enough to know how I react to stuff like that. House called me an idiot, said I had my head up Avi's ass, called me his scumbuddy, and tried to replace and I get blamed and called scum because of MY reaction to it. That's BS.
> 
> WTF are you doing anyway trying to use associative tells between Wake and myself to call us the scumteam in this game?
> 
> There are 4 possibilities here: 1) We are the scumteam and we are playing really super obvious 2) We are both town 3) He's scum-buddying me 4) I'm scum buddying-him
> 
> Which is most likely without a flip of myself or Wake? Can you tell? No? Well, then why link us like that? Not only does it keep you from finding real scum but it is just making up stories and is worthless as analysis. Instead you should be looking for your most suspicious person, lynching them, if they flip scum, look for their interactions with every single person in the game to find their buddy. How would scum interact with their buddy in the game? Realistically? If you really think it's like Wake and myself have been, then I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> *VENT OVER*



I have problems with the bolded.  I disagree that there is any specific way that things should be handled.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read Grandma's ISO and she is giving reads and commenting on stuff that is happening in the game.  I'm not seeing your concern over lack of content Wolf.  I do see that she is/was scum reading you quite a bit so are you sure that's not affecting your read of her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never voted for me though. And what kind of content is she providing?
Click to expand...


She is providing reads on people and responding to others.  Maybe we have different ideas of what content is.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> *Shaitra*​
> Nothing can be gleaned from her 140. 142 isn't suspicious, but general. 145 is null. 146 she mentions she doesn't like Arden's posts at all. Though Arden did flip Serial Killer, her feeling at this point in no way vindicated her as Town. 146 does feel playful to me, and didn't really make me feel she was Town or Scum with her response. Why at this point she's leaning Town according to Wolfie does make me wonder, but perhaps that is simply misplaced paranoia. She did in 287 go along with the Doctor/Psyche declarations which, while easy to fake, don't make me suspect her at the moment.
> 
> 366 I haven't found anything suspicious with. She was right about Arden, but I haven't had the time into researching why she has her suspicions about Avatar. In 702 Shaitra mentions why she's been inactive, so that brings a whole new light to the situation (I am sorry you and your husband got laid off. I can't even try to imagine how that must feel. ). The pictures in 707 and 710 do nothing to move my current read on her. Same with 748, though it seems her feelings on Arden were correct. I can't really collect any information from 907.
> 
> I don't particularly like her 948, and I'll explain as best I can why. What House did put the Town at risk, because the real JoaT, watching this unfold, may have felt the need to come out and counter, too. Thankfully that did not happen, but what would happen if it did? I can't say Shaitra's words here are suspicious, so I chalk it up to inexperience, which isn't inherently a bad thing. As for her 951, her misplaced paranoia feels to be coming from a Town mindset. Nowhere in the game did I ever PR hunt. The fact that Arden and House both claimed Jack of all Trades did, in fact, confuse me, and made me wonder what exactly was going on, and that *someone* between those two were lying. As it turns out, both were. 952 reads as null.
> 
> 975 does come off as Townish, if only slightly. Though Shaitra hasn't contributed much, and does have good reason why, when she does post it has almost always been from a mindset of wanting answers.
> 
> So, how do I judge her alignment thus far? She hasn't posted much, but as we know content is never, ever indicative of one's alignment. It doesn't feel, at least to me, that she's been defensive, evasive, hyperbolic, or not forthcoming. In fact, when she does post, when it's not fluff it's contributory, with some undertones of paranoia and curiosity. I don't feel she's been questioned nearly enough, and I do feel there's a need to gauge her responses under pressure, to really ascertain how she'll react. Tentatively I have Shaitra as Leaning-Town, and am thus currently uncomfortable with placing a vote on her. I can understand life being tough right now for her. If she can provide a reads list or take a few more inquisitive pokes at those players she hasn't really conversed with then I think we'll benefit from it unilaterally (unless you're Scum, of course). I'm awaiting more from her, and, should she continue to give off Townvibes, I am certainly willing to work with her more in the future of this game.


So what do you want to know Wake?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 2.1*​*
Wake (2)*: CafeAuLait, FA_Q2
*Grandma (1)*: Wolfsister77
*Wolfsister77 (1)*: Grandma

*Not Voting*: Shaitra, Moonglow, Avatar4321, Wake, ScarletRage

*With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/11/14, @ 8PM central.

ScarletRage - V/LA from 11/5 to 11/10

"You can have all the facts in front of you and still not know the truth." me (Yes, really, me.)*

*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm being called scummy for trying to get someone lynched who was lying and trying to out our PR and frankly, that sucks.* Wake and I both handled that the way townies are supposed to handle it.* And sorry Wake, no offense, but I'm being linked to you as scum because of that and because of the fight House and I had and the way you tried to mediate. It wasn't a fucking show. You guys have played with me long enough to know how I react to stuff like that. House called me an idiot, said I had my head up Avi's ass, called me his scumbuddy, and tried to replace and I get blamed and called scum because of MY reaction to it. That's BS.
> 
> WTF are you doing anyway trying to use associative tells between Wake and myself to call us the scumteam in this game?
> 
> There are 4 possibilities here: 1) We are the scumteam and we are playing really super obvious 2) We are both town 3) He's scum-buddying me 4) I'm scum buddying-him
> 
> Which is most likely without a flip of myself or Wake? Can you tell? No? Well, then why link us like that? Not only does it keep you from finding real scum but it is just making up stories and is worthless as analysis. Instead you should be looking for your most suspicious person, lynching them, if they flip scum, look for their interactions with every single person in the game to find their buddy. How would scum interact with their buddy in the game? Realistically? If you really think it's like Wake and myself have been, then I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> *VENT OVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have problems with the bolded.  I disagree that there is any specific way that things should be handled.
Click to expand...


OK, So what is your opinion of how I handled it? Forget Wake. Just look at how I handled it. I'm being told it is scummy but not why it is scummy. Arden wasn't town. She was trying to out the PR. There was a cc. How would you have handled it? Why do you have a problem with what I said about it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just read Grandma's ISO and she is giving reads and commenting on stuff that is happening in the game.  I'm not seeing your concern over lack of content Wolf.  I do see that she is/was scum reading you quite a bit so are you sure that's not affecting your read of her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She never voted for me though. And what kind of content is she providing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is providing reads on people and responding to others.  Maybe we have different ideas of what content is.
Click to expand...


Do you have any reads? Any scum suspects?


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote* *cafe*

gut feeling


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*



Seriously, maybe due to issues I am dealing with right now, this post comes off as over the top. I have been an emotional wreck due to r/l issues, my emotions are up and down and I know if this post had been directed at me I probably would have quit the game. I have already discussed with Aye about possibly replacing out and Aye said she would put me on V/LA for a few days if I needed a break.

 Hell, I felt bad about the stupid hex I got, and having to insult people. I think we can get by in this game without making things personal. I would hope we can. Or maybe I am just supersensitive right now. I'll shut up now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> *scarlet tried to cover for house when he claimed. I through she might be trying to draw the night kill away from him as town because I assumed Arden was the vampire and not the serial killer*. Could she have been trying to draw the night kill for more nefarious reasons?
> 
> FA jumping off me has me scratching my head right now. I'm curious what is it that you saw when you reviewed my game that made you think twice? That's not necessarily a scum tell because I often reevaluate my choices when I have the flip and nk info.



(emphasis added)

That sounds like a reach Avatar, not to mention I thought what she did was pretty damn town and it did not seem like she was looking for scum to recruit her. With that said,  I've seen crazier things happen in these games, but I highly doubt it. I really hate to focus on it because this is also going to have scum take note of that and other stuff that happened- which I am not going to draw attention to.   Obviously we need to figure out who the vampire is, I just don't know how without giving scum ideas.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I voted for FA because he wasn't posting.
> 
> Then he made a very good post. Good enough to move from leaning scum to null.




That's FA's MO though. He posts infrequently, I would not scum read him over that. Shai is the same, I wish they had time to post more though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, maybe due to issues I am dealing with right now, this post comes off as over the top. I have been an emotional wreck due to r/l issues, my emotions are up and down and I know if this post had been directed at me I probably would have quit the game. I have already discussed with Aye about possibly replacing out and Aye said she would put me on V/LA for a few days if I needed a break.
> 
> Hell, I felt bad about the stupid hex I got, and having to insult people. I think we can get by in this game without making things personal. I would hope we can. Or maybe I am just supersensitive right now. I'll shut up now.
Click to expand...


That's not the first time she has insulted me and my play this game. You are not being too sensitive. It is over the top and not necessary and then she calls my response an extreme over-reaction. How about people play the game and stop insulting how others choose to go about it? I've been trying to calm you down in both games and it has nothing to do with alignment or the game really but just a personal thing because I can tell you are stressed out. Just relax, take a deep breath, walk away if you have to. If you need a break, take one.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, maybe due to issues I am dealing with right now, this post comes off as over the top. I have been an emotional wreck due to r/l issues, my emotions are up and down and I know if this post had been directed at me I probably would have quit the game. I have already discussed with Aye about possibly replacing out and Aye said she would put me on V/LA for a few days if I needed a break.
> 
> Hell, I felt bad about the stupid hex I got, and having to insult people. I think we can get by in this game without making things personal. I would hope we can. Or maybe I am just supersensitive right now. I'll shut up now.
Click to expand...


She's just not playing well at all. To me Wolf looks like she's trying way too hard to mimic her Town game. And it's not personal. I'm sure she's Scum.

And yes, you are being overly sensitive. Quite a few people are, not just here but many of those that post in other parts of the site as well. Maybe the membership has negative politics burnout or something. Been a tough year.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted for FA because he wasn't posting.
> 
> Then he made a very good post. Good enough to move from leaning scum to null.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's FA's MO though. He posts infrequently, I would not scum read him over that. Shai is the same, I wish they had time to post more though.
Click to expand...


The problem I have with FA is his sheeping the whole playerbase this game. I have not seen anything original from him at all. It's all things others have said which is why I am suspicious of him.

Him and Grandma are my top two scumreads right now. 

Shaitra is less so than she was before because even with less posting, her posts mostly seem more town than they did in game 6.

Wake and SR I'm still unsure about.

Moon I was leaning town but again, I'm not 100% here.

Avi's town. I'm still working on your alignment but no need to worry about it right now until you feel better.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> *vote* *cafe*
> 
> gut feeling



Your gut is wrong. I may have misread what I think you were trying to crumb Day 1, (if anything),   I was not trying to put some target on your back like you thought. I went back over it several times and finally saw I was missing things.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, maybe due to issues I am dealing with right now, this post comes off as over the top. I have been an emotional wreck due to r/l issues, my emotions are up and down and I know if this post had been directed at me I probably would have quit the game. I have already discussed with Aye about possibly replacing out and Aye said she would put me on V/LA for a few days if I needed a break.
> 
> Hell, I felt bad about the stupid hex I got, and having to insult people. I think we can get by in this game without making things personal. I would hope we can. Or maybe I am just supersensitive right now. I'll shut up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's just not playing well at all. To me Wolf looks like she's trying way too hard to mimic her Town game. And it's not personal. I'm sure she's Scum.
> 
> And yes, you are being overly sensitive. Quite a few people are, not just here but many of those that post in other parts of the site as well. Maybe the membership has negative politics burnout or something. Been a tough year.
Click to expand...


No, She's not being overly sensitive. You keep insulting me and I'm getting sick of it now. If you don't stop, I'm going to ask Aye to put a stop to it. 

You have no case on me because you can't fabricate a scumread on a townie and it must be terribly frustrating for you.

Too bad. If you are going to be disrespectful, don't expect me to treat you any better. If you are town, you have screwed town by being this divisive. 

Bite me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, maybe due to issues I am dealing with right now, this post comes off as over the top. I have been an emotional wreck due to r/l issues, my emotions are up and down and I know if this post had been directed at me I probably would have quit the game. I have already discussed with Aye about possibly replacing out and Aye said she would put me on V/LA for a few days if I needed a break.
> 
> Hell, I felt bad about the stupid hex I got, and having to insult people. I think we can get by in this game without making things personal. I would hope we can. Or maybe I am just supersensitive right now. I'll shut up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's just not playing well at all. To me Wolf looks like she's trying way too hard to mimic her Town game. And it's not personal. I'm sure she's Scum.
> 
> And yes, you are being overly sensitive. Quite a few people are, not just here but many of those that post in other parts of the site as well. Maybe the membership has negative politics burnout or something. Been a tough year.
Click to expand...


Maybe I am being too sensitive, I probably am. I start weekly methotrexate injections this Friday, which is a chemo therapy drug, but I have to take it for autoimmune issues- my hair is going to fall out. I am utterly broken over this and continued health issues. It's like WTF, I can't get a friggin break. I believe it is affecting my play.

I agree her play may be different, but I still don't think the personal stuff is needed. That's all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou 

*Please put me V/LA. Thank you.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Good-Take a break. I would recommend not reading the thread either. That's a mistake. Trust me on that.  Just relax and take care of yourself.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, maybe due to issues I am dealing with right now, this post comes off as over the top. I have been an emotional wreck due to r/l issues, my emotions are up and down and I know if this post had been directed at me I probably would have quit the game. I have already discussed with Aye about possibly replacing out and Aye said she would put me on V/LA for a few days if I needed a break.
> 
> Hell, I felt bad about the stupid hex I got, and having to insult people. I think we can get by in this game without making things personal. I would hope we can. Or maybe I am just supersensitive right now. I'll shut up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's just not playing well at all. To me Wolf looks like she's trying way too hard to mimic her Town game. And it's not personal. I'm sure she's Scum.
> 
> And yes, you are being overly sensitive. Quite a few people are, not just here but many of those that post in other parts of the site as well. Maybe the membership has negative politics burnout or something. Been a tough year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, She's not being overly sensitive. You keep insulting me and I'm getting sick of it now. If you don't stop, I'm going to ask Aye to put a stop to it.
> 
> You have no case on me because you can't fabricate a scumread on a townie and it must be terribly frustrating for you.
> 
> Too bad. If you are going to be disrespectful, don't expect me to treat you any better. If you are town, you have screwed town by being this divisive.
> 
> Bite me.
Click to expand...


Exactly what "insulting" have I done? I said you suck this game, which is true, not an insult. You're pulling reads out of your butt, "seeing" things that do not exist. You're trying to convince us that _we're_ Scum and _you're_ Town. 

You are not playing normally. This is your Scum game. You don't play Scum well.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Maybe I am being too sensitive, I probably am. I start weekly methotrexate injections this Friday, ...  I have to take it for autoimmune issues- my hair is going to fall out. I am utterly broken over this and continued health issues. It's like WTF, I can't get a friggin break. I believe it is affecting my play.



I never had methotrexate, the stuff they gave me had about 20 more syllables and I never could figure out how to pronounce it, but yeah, the hair falling out thing is massively depressing. I'd wash mine and the rinsing would knock gobs of it out by the roots.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, maybe due to issues I am dealing with right now, this post comes off as over the top. I have been an emotional wreck due to r/l issues, my emotions are up and down and I know if this post had been directed at me I probably would have quit the game. I have already discussed with Aye about possibly replacing out and Aye said she would put me on V/LA for a few days if I needed a break.
> 
> Hell, I felt bad about the stupid hex I got, and having to insult people. I think we can get by in this game without making things personal. I would hope we can. Or maybe I am just supersensitive right now. I'll shut up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's just not playing well at all. To me Wolf looks like she's trying way too hard to mimic her Town game. And it's not personal. I'm sure she's Scum.
> 
> And yes, you are being overly sensitive. Quite a few people are, not just here but many of those that post in other parts of the site as well. Maybe the membership has negative politics burnout or something. Been a tough year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, She's not being overly sensitive. You keep insulting me and I'm getting sick of it now. If you don't stop, I'm going to ask Aye to put a stop to it.
> 
> You have no case on me because you can't fabricate a scumread on a townie and it must be terribly frustrating for you.
> 
> Too bad. If you are going to be disrespectful, don't expect me to treat you any better. If you are town, you have screwed town by being this divisive.
> 
> Bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what "insulting" have I done? I said you suck this game, which is true, not an insult. You're pulling reads out of your butt, "seeing" things that do not exist. You're trying to convince us that _we're_ Scum and _you're_ Town.
> 
> You are not playing normally. This is your Scum game. You don't play Scum well.
Click to expand...


Grandma I've had it with this. I happened to win my last two scum games at MS. You behavior is absolutely lousy for continuing to insult me over and over. This is not my scum game. I am town this game. The fact that you've been insulting me since I voted for you tells me you are now you are trying to piss me off on purpose. Especially since you've done it repeatedly even after myself and Cafe called you out on it. I believe you are doing it to antagonize me as scum so I throw a fit and more people scum read me as being too dramatic. If you are town you are being disgusting and causing all kinds of problems which prevents people from being able to play and scumhunt which is why you are very likely scum this game. 

I will be voteparked on you as long as it takes. You are scum and you need to die.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> *Wolf, you suck this game*. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*





Grandma said:


> *Yeah, Wolf, your gameplay sucks to high heaven.* You're literally pulling "tells" out of your ass. As is Wake.
> 
> I especially like how you spent much of Day 1 raising hell with me because I downplayed the Vampire's importance, now you claim I was rolefishing.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, your Scum team is Wolfsister/Wake. Please sheep me now.
> 
> *Unvote
> Vote: Wolfsister*





Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, maybe due to issues I am dealing with right now, this post comes off as over the top. I have been an emotional wreck due to r/l issues, my emotions are up and down and I know if this post had been directed at me I probably would have quit the game. I have already discussed with Aye about possibly replacing out and Aye said she would put me on V/LA for a few days if I needed a break.
> 
> Hell, I felt bad about the stupid hex I got, and having to insult people. I think we can get by in this game without making things personal. I would hope we can. Or maybe I am just supersensitive right now. I'll shut up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *She's just not playing well at all.* To me Wolf looks like she's trying way too hard to mimic her Town game. And it's not personal. I'm sure she's Scum.
> 
> And yes, you are being overly sensitive. Quite a few people are, not just here but many of those that post in other parts of the site as well. Maybe the membership has negative politics burnout or something. Been a tough year.
Click to expand...




Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you suck this game. I'm not the Vampire. I'm not Scum.
> 
> *vote: FA_Q2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, maybe due to issues I am dealing with right now, this post comes off as over the top. I have been an emotional wreck due to r/l issues, my emotions are up and down and I know if this post had been directed at me I probably would have quit the game. I have already discussed with Aye about possibly replacing out and Aye said she would put me on V/LA for a few days if I needed a break.
> 
> Hell, I felt bad about the stupid hex I got, and having to insult people. I think we can get by in this game without making things personal. I would hope we can. Or maybe I am just supersensitive right now. I'll shut up now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's just not playing well at all. To me Wolf looks like she's trying way too hard to mimic her Town game. And it's not personal. I'm sure she's Scum.
> 
> And yes, you are being overly sensitive. Quite a few people are, not just here but many of those that post in other parts of the site as well. Maybe the membership has negative politics burnout or something. Been a tough year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, She's not being overly sensitive. You keep insulting me and I'm getting sick of it now. If you don't stop, I'm going to ask Aye to put a stop to it.
> 
> You have no case on me because you can't fabricate a scumread on a townie and it must be terribly frustrating for you.
> 
> Too bad. If you are going to be disrespectful, don't expect me to treat you any better. If you are town, you have screwed town by being this divisive.
> 
> Bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly what "insulting" have I done?* I said you suck this game*, which is true, not an insult. You're pulling reads out of your butt, "seeing" things that do not exist. You're trying to convince us that _we're_ Scum and _you're_ Town.
> 
> You are not playing normally. This is your Scum game. *You don't play Scum well*.
Click to expand...


This is not acceptable to me (bolded) and it's BS. I guess you can use RL to say your game is off but I'm not playing to your specific standards and you are going to repeatedly throw these insults at me? 

I would like you to stop. If you can't play scum without being nasty that's not my problem. It's yours. 

Stop it now. How do you think new players are going to look at this? Do you think they will want to join up? How are you going to get 40 people for your next game when you can barely get 10?

Knock it off Grandma. Seriously. I've had it with this garbage. It ruins the game for me and ruins the atmosphere for everyone else.


----------



## Grandma

I'm not happy about being accused of insulting someone that I'm genuinely sure is Scum. It's pissing me off. 

But hey, getting pissed off happens in this game. 

So does pretending to be pissed off to try and make me look like Scum.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> How are you going to get 40 people for your next game when you can barely get 10?



I deleted the sign-up thread. Happy?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, FFS!!


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For example, Wake said the board was glitching when he saw Scarlet's posts.
> Bullshit.
> As long as he's been playing he should be able to spot a post restriction immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I've experienced various glitches and problems with the new software, mainly while modding Mafia games. When Scarlet was copying everyone's posts, I was confused, and figured it was a glitch. There was no way for me to expect there were post restrictions, because I was basing my gameplay assumptions on the Setup posted in the OP, and only when I was PM'd my ability during Day 1 did I see the possibility of there being post restrictions. In fact, it was only then that I read backwards and noticed that more than 2 players were dealing with Halloween mischief during Day 1. My friend, that is not Scummy. That is being an easily-confused, fallible human being.
Click to expand...

No, that might not have been scummy but many of your other vapid posts have been.  Then, the claim that you made was clearly, IMHO, anti town and VERY self serving.  Further, a detailed town post like you just put up (after you are being called out) that only expounds ONE read is not going to convince me.  That was a good post, a lot of good thought in it and very town.

Unfortunately, it is VERY narrow.  I don't think it is enough.  Give us your reads on the rest of us.


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to get 40 people for your next game when you can barely get 10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deleted the sign-up thread. Happy?
Click to expand...

Awww bummer..


----------



## Moonglow

*VOTE:House
For trying to expose our town to compromise and *exposing his true nature in the act when opposed..


----------



## Moonglow

Did anyone find out what Ardens role was?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*CafeAuLait is on V/LA.

ScarletRage is on V/LA until 11/10.

*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> *VOTE:House
> For trying to expose our town to compromise and *exposing his true nature in the act when opposed..



You just voted for a dead townie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Did anyone find out what Ardens role was?



Serial Killer


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone find out what Ardens role was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial Killer
Click to expand...

I had the feeling from his first post that Arden was an aggressive position...that works out well for our town...


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE:House
> For trying to expose our town to compromise and *exposing his true nature in the act when opposed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just voted for a dead townie.
Click to expand...

Well then that won't work...I am behind the storm knocked out service...and I am working on a new home buy so I will be in and out working on that for the next week and then moving(blah)..


----------



## Moonglow

*Unvote:House*


----------



## Wake

I think, whether you are Scum or not, it's best to treat each other with respect.

On a side note, trying to start a 40-player game here, while very ambitious and cool, is nearly impossible. It only happened once on the main site, and everyone was a 1-Shot Day Vig.  It'd be a nightmare trying to find replacements. 20 is far more possible, especially if you want me to go russle up some veterans.


----------



## Wake

Hey Moonglow, who's pinging your Scumdar?


----------



## Wake

Dang, I'm sorry to hear that Cafe. Take a break, rest up, and hang in there!


----------



## Wake

Wolfie, Grandma, I feel that both of you have very strong and admirable personalities.

And I have the feeling that neither of you want to lose. 

If each of you personally know you're Town, then chances are Scum is doing everything in the background to push your buttons. If they so much as smell the blood of contention in the water, they're not going to play peacemaker. They're either going to stir it up or let it simmer. By fighting each other Scum is left in the murky, watery background, like a crocodile, waiting patiently and grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> No, that might not have been scummy but many of your other vapid posts have been.  Then, the claim that you made was clearly, IMHO, anti town and VERY self serving.  Further, a detailed town post like you just put up (after you are being called out) that only expounds ONE read is not going to convince me.  That was a good post, a lot of good thought in it and very town.
> 
> Unfortunately, it is VERY narrow.  I don't think it is enough.  Give us your reads on the rest of us.



I confess I have been extremely busy. Yesterday was my first day off in 45 days, and it was wonderful. As for my claim, it's not Scummy in the slightest, because it's real, and I shared it with everyone because, as Town, I don't want a Town PR to unknowingly die from it.Aye mentioned that players were given roles at random, and that some of them lasted until Day 1 and some of them lasted beyond that. If I were self-serving, I'd say nothing. And it would suck if, after getting hammered, a Town PR died ecause of it, too.

I would like to make more of those thorough posts. I got a pot o' coffee with 10 cups and 6 scoops of caffeinated coffee in it. It's likely that I'll be able to squeeze one or two more quality reads out. They require a lot of time and energy, and I have to comb through all the pages one post at a time. Shaitra didn't say or post much in the game so far, so other reads posts are going to take a lot more time and energy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not seeing Wake not knowing about SR's post restriction as scummy because I wasn't aware of her or Cafe's right away. It was confusing at first. I've already said why I don't think Wake's ability and the way he revealed it to be scummy. If he was scum, the better move would of been to let a townie die hammering him. 

In before 2 or 3 people accuse Wake and I of being the scumteam from the above post.


----------



## Moonglow

Oh he exposed you easily through an innocent sounding statement...


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm being called scummy for trying to get someone lynched who was lying and trying to out our PR and frankly, that sucks.* Wake and I both handled that the way townies are supposed to handle it.* And sorry Wake, no offense, but I'm being linked to you as scum because of that and because of the fight House and I had and the way you tried to mediate. It wasn't a fucking show. You guys have played with me long enough to know how I react to stuff like that. House called me an idiot, said I had my head up Avi's ass, called me his scumbuddy, and tried to replace and I get blamed and called scum because of MY reaction to it. That's BS.
> 
> WTF are you doing anyway trying to use associative tells between Wake and myself to call us the scumteam in this game?
> 
> There are 4 possibilities here: 1) We are the scumteam and we are playing really super obvious 2) We are both town 3) He's scum-buddying me 4) I'm scum buddying-him
> 
> Which is most likely without a flip of myself or Wake? Can you tell? No? Well, then why link us like that? Not only does it keep you from finding real scum but it is just making up stories and is worthless as analysis. Instead you should be looking for your most suspicious person, lynching them, if they flip scum, look for their interactions with every single person in the game to find their buddy. How would scum interact with their buddy in the game? Realistically? If you really think it's like Wake and myself have been, then I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> *VENT OVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have problems with the bolded.  I disagree that there is any specific way that things should be handled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, So what is your opinion of how I handled it? Forget Wake. Just look at how I handled it. I'm being told it is scummy but not why it is scummy. Arden wasn't town. She was trying to out the PR. There was a cc. How would you have handled it? Why do you have a problem with what I said about it?
Click to expand...


IMO you are passing judgement on how townies are supposed to act.  That's why I said I disagree that there is any specific way  to handle things.  I was trying to be diplomatic in my phrasing and not accusing you of passing judgement.


----------



## Wake

Wake said:


> Hey Moonglow, who's pinging your Scumdar?



Moonglow 

By playing the game, you should put on your detective hat and share your opinion on who's currently suspicious and who isn't. Give us a reads list. Make a case on somebody. Ask some gameplay-related questions of the person you find most suspicious at this very moment.


----------



## Shaitra

Cafe, sorry about your medical issues.  Hugs!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow, Shaitra, Wake-Who are your scum picks right now?


----------



## ScarletRage

I want to lynch Wake or Grandma.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Moonglow, who's pinging your Scumdar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow
> 
> By playing the game, you should put on your detective hat and share your opinion on who's currently suspicious and who isn't. Give us a reads list. Make a case on somebody. Ask some gameplay-related questions of the person you find most suspicious at this very moment.
Click to expand...

Dang, the two I had are gone. It's like starting over from day one...


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 : I don't have any my heart is set on at the moment. What I do have are feelings, but there's nothing rock-solid yet. It'd be wifom.

ScarletRage : I think both of us deserve an explanation from you on why, please.


----------



## Wake

Moonglow said:


> Dang, the two I had are gone. It's like starting over from day one...



Not quite. We do have some workable information now that we have two flips and the revelations of certain abilities, whether claimed or used up. Also there are likely some associative tells we can try to work with, which we didn't really have Day 1.


----------



## Moonglow

ScarletRage said:


> I want to lynch Wake or Grandma.


Not that I don't agree, Grandma seems to start fights , Wake ? not to sure since not posting much....But Wolfie sure flips a lot and is always reading to deep.....has anyone figured out the deal for town with the vampire?


----------



## Wake

Moonglow said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to lynch Wake or Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I don't agree, Grandma seems to start fights , Wake ? not to sure since not posting much....But Wolfie sure flips a lot and is always reading to deep.....has anyone figured out the deal for town with the vampire?
Click to expand...


See, now you're playing the game.

Start expanding and building up your opinions on the other players in order to make some solid cases.

You're getting the hang of it.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 , Grandma , CaféAuLait , ScarletRage , et al.

How are you guys feeling about Avatar? Does he feel Town so far?


----------



## Moonglow

Avi did go against House's plan for a deal with the SK and the vampire, and wanted to change the plan to his..So he was giving negative vibes to town, so he would seem to not be a VT..

SR is only posting and I know has ask for time off which maybe a detraction since she did just post to try to lynch someone, with no reason why that could be a scum factor......


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 , Grandma , CaféAuLait , ScarletRage , et al.
> 
> How are you guys feeling about Avatar? Does he feel Town so far?



Yes, Avi's town.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 , Grandma , CaféAuLait , ScarletRage , et al.
> 
> How are you guys feeling about Avatar? Does he feel Town so far?


 
yes. Yes I do


----------



## Wake

Moonglow said:


> Avi did go against House's plan for a deal with the SK and the vampire, and wanted to change the plan to his..So he was giving negative vibes to town, so he would seem to not be a VT..
> 
> SR is only posting and I know has ask for time off which maybe a detraction since she did just post to try to lynch someone, with no reason why that could be a scum factor......



See, that's good. You're playing!

We all want to know your thoughts, too, so please keep expanding and refining your views as well.

What else do you feel about Avatar so far? Do you feel there are any flaws in your current thoughts on him? Is he more or less suspicious than Scarlet at this point? Do you feel anyone has been hyperbolic, evasive, or defensive in this game? If so, who? I really want to know your perspective on this, too. You're starting to play Mafia like the rest of us, and I think it's important to keep blowing on this flame so you too can be a strong Mafia player.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 : I don't have any my heart is set on at the moment. What I do have are feelings, but there's nothing rock-solid yet. It'd be wifom.
> 
> Don't like this post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 : I don't have any my heart is set on at the moment. What I do have are feelings, but there's nothing rock-solid yet. It'd be wifom.



Don't like this post.

Fixed botched quote.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 : I don't have any my heart is set on at the moment. What I do have are feelings, but there's nothing rock-solid yet. It'd be wifom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like this post.
> 
> Fixed botched quote.
Click to expand...


Would you share why, please?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 : I don't have any my heart is set on at the moment. What I do have are feelings, but there's nothing rock-solid yet. It'd be wifom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't like this post.
> 
> Fixed botched quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you share why, please?
Click to expand...


There's enough info. to give some sort of reads and analysis of the other players. I'm not liking that you are asking other for info. you are unwilling to share yourself.

Why did you read me as town so early in the game and why didn't you question me to determine my alignment before doing so?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> There's enough info. to give some sort of reads and analysis of the other players. I'm not liking that you are asking other for info. you are unwilling to share yourself.
> 
> Why did you read me as town so early in the game and why didn't you question me to determine my alignment before doing so?



At the main site I've developed a reputation for having the potentiality of being extremely intense, ruthless, and aggressive. Moreso as Town. Especially as Town. I've had to tgone it down in order to not be WotC'd, because some over there don't particularly like being interrogated. I read you as Town early because as Town in my games you can be both sensitive, curious, and confident. A fragile yet potent mix of personality. I have some experience in these games. If I were to push you, or apply pressure to the various weak points in your play (while never attacking you personally), I fear you would react in a flailing manner.

Not saying this to be mean or arrogant or ego-ish. When I saw you playing earlier in past games, I saw parallels in your play this game. I don't exactly remember how you played in game #3 as Scum, but I do recall you in game #5, and it feels this way now.

I like being very thorough with my reads. This is one gear mode. I can also shift gears and play differently, allowing me to post more and without walls of thorough text. Frankly I want to provide more of those thorough posts, but I'm hung up on the amount of time and energy it would take to do so. It took an hour to make the post on Shaitra, and would likely take around three to make ones on both you and Grandma. However, I can simply change gears until I feel (really feel) like going at it with the big/thorough reads, too. As such I guess I can shift gears after breakfast and start asking a lot more questions of players as I plow through the pages of this game. It'd certainly allow me to spread out my focus on more players, instead of one at a time. 

Saying I'm unwilling to share information, when I've been pressed for some time and did provide a quality post on Shaitra... doesn't feel that reasonable. Sometimes life does get in the way, and I'm not able to participate as much as I am able to.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmmm.............................................I think I've seen enough.

*Vote: Wake*


----------



## Avatar4321

what exactly did wake say that made you see enough?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> I want to lynch Wake or Grandma.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Wolfie approved post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> what exactly did wake say that made you see enough?



Mostly because he's making a lot of excuses not to scumhunt and is laying a guilt trip on me about questioning him. He is trying too hard to convince us he's town and was too certain of my alignment while saying he doesn't want to upset me. He's very appeasy and was very buddy buddy with me also, to the point people were linking us as the scum team. He's also posted a lot of fluff.


----------



## Wake

*






CafeAuLait*​
16's null. I will say 57 feels rather opportunistic, because for some time Moonglow's been exceptional death-bait. That in itself is innocuous, as well as her 113, 115, 118, and 121. Cafe's 129 I like, because it's thoughtful. 130 isn't doing much. I like 134, but since it's like one morsel of breaded shrimp, it leaves me unsatiated. Looks like in 135 Cafe was responding to the effects of Arden's post restriction. In itself, that's null. Her 191 and 192 are fine. *I do want answers for 193.* The same goes for 194.

Cafe's 195 tells me she's playing and has an interest in finding out who the Scum are. I would like to see how her reads have evolved since then. That latest post feels Townish to me, if only a little. I'm reading 200 as Newb-Town. 234 feels a bit confusing, as if she's a bit confused about how the 3rd-party SK fits into this game. There's the possibility that the SK could out itself and be "leashed," making it sort of like a temporary Town Vigilante (238). I'm sort of reading her 244 as Town; the SK being alive would be dangerous for both Town and Mafia.

260 is banal; does not move me either way. Her 264 does feel as if there's Townish intent behind it. Nothing suspicious really turned up in 266, though I do wonder a little why she feels the need to be quiet. It's not necessarily a bad thing to overthink. I do it all the time as a consequence of my ADD. I do agree with Cafe in 314 that having the SK claim and be healed and protected would be worth it, in that it would reduce us to having to deal with only one NK per Night. If that was not optimal play—and it would seem the Serial Killer disagreed—I am open to hear the logic on why, please.






Paranoia and a desire for answers in 315 looks good to me. Same with 318: I see nothing wrong with it at all. At this point I still haven't found anything that screams being suspicious which, in itself, feels suspicious to me. Usually Scum attempt to make less mistakes than Townies because they have far more reason to strive towards self-preservation. 328 is informative yet null. I like 353. On first glance I didn't like 396, because it utilizes the same wifom that she noted with Wolfie. *Should I read that as hypocrisy and/or inconsistency?* Cafe, please explain.

On the main site I've received conflicting opinions on whether or not it's best for Town to crumb or not. One prominent member said that, as Town, you shouldn't crumb (405). Personally I disagree if and only if you are a Cop with at least 2 or 3 results. That's a whole debate and frankly I don't know for certain what the optimal play there is. Then again, if the SK or Vamp did crumb, Scum could find the crumbs and utilize them to their advantage. 407 feels Townish. On an unrelated note, Avatar feels rather pensive this game. The paranoia in 421 is certainly Townish. 426 is both helpful and good content. 447 sounds good. Maybe too good. Hrm...

To be clear, you were saying Moonglow was scumreading Wolfie and Arden (449)? I see Cafe working with people in 450. ScarletRage , Grandma , Wolfsister77 , everyone, should I be worried about Cafe so far? So far I'm reading her as Town, and so far I haven't noted much if anything that's suspicious. I don't want my paranoia to make me mess up: I need your honest input here, please. 529, 530, 532, 533, 538 aren't putting an itch in my britches. You do not want me to descend upon you with all the wrath of one thousand demons *Hi, please don't do that.* It's only helping Scum, Cafe. 539 promises a return to the game, I hope. 543: Eh. Regarding 545 that bit between 529 and 538 did not help. However, it's not that big of a deal. Some fluff is fine, else' the game would be boring as Hell, amirite?

Since the Serial Killer is dead, I too would like to know where the SK crumb was, according to Wolfie (549). I only got one M&M for Halloween (550). My sugar tooth was disheartened.   With 553, House seemingly flipped Town. With that in mind, where do you stand now in regards to that post?


*So far I'm reading Cafe as Town, but not Solid Town. Much of what she's said up to 553 has been Townish, besides the fluff, and I haven't found anything really suspicious about her posts up to that point. If you, however, have, please point it out for the rest of us. *






Welp, two hours just flew by. I am tired, and laptop feels like it's on fire. Please don't make me feel unappreciated, guys. 




*If anyone takes issue with this read or has a varying read on Cafe please speak up. I want to compare notes with the rest of the Town. *


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77, Grandma, CaféAuLait, ScarletRage, et al.
> 
> How are you guys feeling about Avatar? Does he feel Town so far?



I've got him at null, leaning scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-You keep posting like that and I won't want to vote you any more. But it's going to take you forever to read us all that way. 

Cafe was null, leaning-town for me.


----------



## FA_Q2

*unvote*

I have to think on this a little more.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake, your post links aren't working for me.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake, your post links aren't working for me.


His links never work.  I think it has to do with the posts per page that he has set up as page numbers are included in USMB links.  Post numbers are accurate though and standard view (10 per page) makes it really easy to locate the post numbers (just divide by 10 and round up).


----------



## Wake

Odd. They all work for me. :/

I do 30 posts per page.

Hopefully that can be fixed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake they just lead me to different places when I click on them. I think it was what FA said that I have my posts per page set up different than you. It isn't that tough to go find them though.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake's claim of being a super saint bugs me.  This is supposed to be an open setup, ie, we know what roles are in play.  I've re-read the opening posts from Aye and I don't see anything about there being abilities in this game.  At the time Wake made his claim, people were calling him scummy.  To me it seems very suspicious.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> Wake's claim of being a super saint bugs me.  This is supposed to be an open setup, ie, we know what roles are in play.  I've re-read the opening posts from Aye and I don't see anything about there being abilities in this game.  At the time Wake made his claim, people were calling him scummy.  To me it seems very suspicious.


AFAIK, no one actually got abilities as well...

Me, Cafe and SR were all cursed.  That is not the equivalent of doling out abilities...

That is what seems so damn fishy to me as well as the fact that claiming that particular ability is not helpful to town.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> Odd. They all work for me. :/
> 
> I do 30 posts per page.
> 
> Hopefully that can be fixed.


AFAIK, the only way to fix it is for you to change your posts per page to the default (10) or the person clicking on your links to change theirs to 30.

Of course, we could simply go to the posts in question.  That is the simplest way of dealing with it.  I wouldn't bother placing links in your posts anymore though Wake.  It is rather pointless if you are on a format that is not default as there are going to be very few with 30 per page setups.


----------



## Wake

It would be not helpful to Town if I stayed silent and the ability killed a Town PR. I don't want that to happen, which is why I gave the heds-up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-You were nowhere near being hammered. It seemed like self-preservation and way too unbalanced a power to have. Did it only last D1?


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote Wake*


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake-You were nowhere near being hammered. It seemed like self-preservation and way too unbalanced a power to have. Did it only last D1?



No, I still have the ability.

There was the risk of being hammered at L-1 before claiming, which could have resulted in a Town PR dying.

If I were Scum, why would I even say anything???


----------



## Wake

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote Wake*



Why?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake-You were nowhere near being hammered. It seemed like self-preservation and way too unbalanced a power to have. Did it only last D1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I still have the ability.
> 
> There was the risk of being hammered at L-1 before claiming, which could have resulted in a Town PR dying.
> 
> If I were Scum, why would I even say anything???
Click to expand...


That's crap Wake cuz you can never be lynched without whoever hammered you dying. Am I right about that? 

Please elaborate. Is that how it works? Anyone who hammers you dies no matter what, not restricted to D1?


----------



## Wake

If I get hammered, the person who hammered me dies with me.

That is a Super Saint.

I made this known because keeping it secret would only benefit Scum.


----------



## Wake

If I do get mislynched, I'm asking that the hammerer is a VT for the sake of the Town. I'm pretty sure Scum's not going to dare hammer me. Although, them knowing this, I can see them being on the earlier part of the wagon... I've never been a Super Saint before.


----------



## Wake

The ability is permanent.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote*


----------



## CaféAuLait

I can't sleep and I came here to read and take my mind off tomorrow or today as it is for some. I will still be on limited posting, most likely won't be on tomorrow/today at all- depending on how things go. Anyway while reading the last few pages something jumped out at me and I am going to comment on a few posts and the ones that raised a HUGE red flag for me and try to go sleep again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am being too sensitive, I probably am. I start weekly methotrexate injections this Friday, ...  I have to take it for autoimmune issues- my hair is going to fall out. I am utterly broken over this and continued health issues. It's like WTF, I can't get a friggin break. I believe it is affecting my play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had methotrexate, the stuff they gave me had about 20 more syllables and I never could figure out how to pronounce it, but yeah, the hair falling out thing is massively depressing. I'd wash mine and the rinsing would knock gobs of it out by the roots.
Click to expand...


Gah, Grandma, not sure if I needed the visual, sorry to hear you went through the same sort of thing. ((Hug))


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> *VOTE:House
> For trying to expose our town to compromise and *exposing his true nature in the act when opposed..





Moonglow said:


> Did anyone find out what Ardens role was?





Moonglow said:


> I had the feeling from his first post that Arden was an aggressive position...that works out well for our town...





Moonglow said:


> Well then that won't work...I am behind the storm knocked out service...and I am working on a new home buy so I will be in and out working on that for the next week and then moving(blah)..



Moonglow,

These posts really bother me. I know you said you are closing on a house, you also said that the start of the game and then electrical issues here. I get personal issues, I really do. The fact you have them is fine, the fact you don’t have time is fine- and I am going to tread carefully here, because I have come off in past games as being uncaring or calling people liars about personal issues- when it was not my intent-EVER.

If you don’t have time for the game that is fine, I get life, we all do, and it really can put many restrictions on us. *You can say, “Hey, I’ll catch up later, when I can! BBL” or some such thing. Or even go on V/LA.*

BUT throwing up a vote for House and then asking, "did we find out what Arden was" in the next post, almost as if it was an afterthought- is bothersome. I’ll tell you why. Quite frankly when I just saw it, I thought you were scum not paying attention, now I think it may be something else more nefarious.

Which brings me to my second point.

Like I said, I thought scum not paying attention. But, then I thought WHY, why would scum be so stupid to throw up a fake or ridiculous vote. They wouldn’t, right? There is no way in hell scum would draw that much attention to themselves. Then, I thought about it some more. Could it be you wanted to pretend you did not know House had been NKed, thereby possibly distancing yourself from scum? And putting up a  vote which made little sense? Nah, no way, right?

I have a few questions too: You said you voted for House:

*“For trying to expose our town to compromise and *_exposing his true nature in the act when opposed_.”

How was House trying to expose us to compromise? Why not vote House when he was, “*…trying to expose our town to compromise *exposing his true nature” days ago?

*Secondly,* Post 1027(which comes off as an afterthought) you say :

_"I had the feeling from his first post that Arden was an aggressive position...that works out well for our town..."
_
Arden’s first and only true content post IIRC was a RVS vote for Wolfsister saying her PM said so. It sounded silly, especially given it was RVS. I did not get "aggressive" from that post at all. Later though, when she tried to screw us over by thinking she was outing our Joat, yeah, aggressive.

*None of those questions may matter though, this one is the most important:*

*Thirdly,* *and most importantly:* YOU KNEW we had started the night phase since we lynched Arden, which is evident by your post asking "if we found out what Arden was". So YOU KNEW Night 1 had arrived and this is when scum kill and we started a NEW DAY.

(Your last post in this game before your vote for House here on Day 2- was post 934- right before Day 1 ended and night started).

*You did not check to see if you were still alive with the start of a new day before you voted for House?* That is the _first thing_ I do, when I come back to the game after night falls, check to see if I am alive and to see who scum NKed.

Why wouldn’t you have checked to see if you were still alive given we started a new day? Which would have shown you House was dead?  Or did you not have to Moon?

I have one more observation to make after you answer these questions.

Am I reading too much into this?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CafeAuLait*​
> 16's null. I will say 57 feels rather opportunistic, because for some time Moonglow's been exceptional death-bait. That in itself is innocuous, as well as her 113, 115, 118, and 121. Cafe's 129 I like, because it's thoughtful. 130 isn't doing much. I like 134, but since it's like one morsel of breaded shrimp, it leaves me unsatiated. Looks like in 135 Cafe was responding to the effects of Arden's post restriction. In itself, that's null. Her 191 and 192 are fine. *I do want answers for 193.* The same goes for 194.
> 
> Cafe's 195 tells me she's playing and has an interest in finding out who the Scum are. I would like to see how her reads have evolved since then. That latest post feels Townish to me, if only a little. I'm reading 200 as Newb-Town. 234 feels a bit confusing, as if she's a bit confused about how the 3rd-party SK fits into this game. There's the possibility that the SK could out itself and be "leashed," making it sort of like a temporary Town Vigilante (238). I'm sort of reading her 244 as Town; the SK being alive would be dangerous for both Town and Mafia.
> 
> 260 is banal; does not move me either way. Her 264 does feel as if there's Townish intent behind it. Nothing suspicious really turned up in 266, though I do wonder a little why she feels the need to be quiet. It's not necessarily a bad thing to overthink. I do it all the time as a consequence of my ADD. I do agree with Cafe in 314 that having the SK claim and be healed and protected would be worth it, in that it would reduce us to having to deal with only one NK per Night. If that was not optimal play—and it would seem the Serial Killer disagreed—I am open to hear the logic on why, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoia and a desire for answers in 315 looks good to me. Same with 318: I see nothing wrong with it at all. At this point I still haven't found anything that screams being suspicious which, in itself, feels suspicious to me. Usually Scum attempt to make less mistakes than Townies because they have far more reason to strive towards self-preservation. 328 is informative yet null. I like 353. On first glance I didn't like 396, because it utilizes the same wifom that she noted with Wolfie. *Should I read that as hypocrisy and/or inconsistency?* Cafe, please explain.
> 
> On the main site I've received conflicting opinions on whether or not it's best for Town to crumb or not. One prominent member said that, as Town, you shouldn't crumb (405). Personally I disagree if and only if you are a Cop with at least 2 or 3 results. That's a whole debate and frankly I don't know for certain what the optimal play there is. Then again, if the SK or Vamp did crumb, Scum could find the crumbs and utilize them to their advantage. 407 feels Townish. On an unrelated note, Avatar feels rather pensive this game. The paranoia in 421 is certainly Townish. 426 is both helpful and good content. 447 sounds good. Maybe too good. Hrm...
> 
> To be clear, you were saying Moonglow was scumreading Wolfie and Arden (449)? I see Cafe working with people in 450. ScarletRage , Grandma , Wolfsister77 , everyone, should I be worried about Cafe so far? So far I'm reading her as Town, and so far I haven't noted much if anything that's suspicious. I don't want my paranoia to make me mess up: I need your honest input here, please. 529, 530, 532, 533, 538 aren't putting an itch in my britches. You do not want me to descend upon you with all the wrath of one thousand demons *Hi, please don't do that.* It's only helping Scum, Cafe. 539 promises a return to the game, I hope. 543: Eh. Regarding 545 that bit between 529 and 538 did not help. However, it's not that big of a deal. Some fluff is fine, else' the game would be boring as Hell, amirite?
> 
> Since the Serial Killer is dead, I too would like to know where the SK crumb was, according to Wolfie (549). I only got one M&M for Halloween (550). My sugar tooth was disheartened.   With 553, House seemingly flipped Town. With that in mind, where do you stand now in regards to that post?
> 
> 
> *So far I'm reading Cafe as Town, but not Solid Town. Much of what she's said up to 553 has been Townish, besides the fluff, and I haven't found anything really suspicious about her posts up to that point. If you, however, have, please point it out for the rest of us. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, two hours just flew by. I am tired, and laptop feels like it's on fire. Please don't make me feel unappreciated, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If anyone takes issue with this read or has a varying read on Cafe please speak up. I want to compare notes with the rest of the Town. *



Wake

I will get to your questions probably Saturday maybe tomorrow night depending on how things go with my treatment tomorrow, the links are not working and it is going to take me awhile to find what you are referencing given I will have to look up each number individually. Just an FYI I am not ignoring you.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Wake's claim of being a super saint bugs me.  This is supposed to be an open setup, ie, we know what roles are in play.  I've re-read the opening posts from Aye and *I don't see anything about there being abilities in this game*.  At the time Wake made his claim, people were calling him scummy.  To me it seems very suspicious.



(Emphasis added)

What got me was the timing of the claim too and the power it wields however, abilities were passed out.




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Additional Abilities have been sent by PM to each player. Some are only for the remainder of the Game Day; others are for the remainder of the game.



And then there was a second post by Aye;



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> The Gremlins were cut loose with the extra abilities I added in today.


----------



## Shaitra

I don't consider being told to post pictures or curse at people an ability though.  Not like being a super saint.  It is very unbalanced compared to the "abilities" everyone else got.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra-We are in a bind no matter what regarding Wake. If he's lying scum, we can't prove it without risking the life of a townie.  What if Wake turns out to be town telling the truth? That's two dead townies. We need to come to a consensus on a lynch before deadline because Wake isn't going to be it. I doubt scum will kill him either so if he's scum, I guess he wins. So who else besides Wake do you guys think could be scum and secondly who is  a good lynch candidate? Another flip would also be helpful but two dead townies would not. 

Alternatively, if it becomes obvious at some point that Wake is lying, we lynch him then. I'll hammer. 

Regarding abilities-what makes you think others didn't get abilities and just feel like there is no benefit to town to out them now? I mean, besides Wake, and all the cursed people, has everyone spoken up about it? Have you thought that there might be a reason why?


----------



## Wolfsister77

If someone else has a case on anyone outside of this group, I'll be willing to sheep: Cafe, Wake, Avi, SR.

I'd rather not lynch those 4 D2. 

Everyone else, I'd be willing to listen. Speak up.


----------



## Avatar4321

why sheep anyone?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Two requirements for me to sheep:

-Not in the ones I don't want to lynch

-A good case is made

Any of the others are either scummy enough to lynch and/or who's flips would be useful.

That's why. I'm hoping to get others to talk more also.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vengeful (role)*



*Vengeful (role)*
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
*Aliases*:

Vengeful Townie
Hunter
*Alignment*:_any_*Role type*:

Killing
Passive
*Choice*:_none_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]

*Vengeful (role)*
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
*Alias*:

Super Saint
*Alignment*:_any_*Role type*:

Killing
Passive
*Choice*:_none_
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]A *Vengeful* player is a one that, when lynched, is awarded the ability to kill any other player as they die.

Vengeful roles are much more commonly Town than Mafia, as Vengeful Mafia roles essentially punish the Town for lynching them.

*Variations*
A *Super Saint* is a Vengeful Townie who only kills the person who placed the hammer vote (they do not get to choose). The Super Saint is notably featured in the mafia variant SS3.

Some moderators interchange the names Vengeful and Bomb.

In Vengeful Mafia games, the Vengeful Townie may only kill if the game is in a LyLo state. However, this is not done in any other setup.

Some versions of Vengeful are allowed to kill a player upon death regardless of whether they are lynched or killed by another means.

In Non-Normal games, Vengeful may be used as a role modifier. For example, a Vengeful Cop would get a result when they are lynched. From this point of view, the regular Vengeful Townie is essentially a Vengeful Vigilante.

*Use and Power*
A Vengeful Townie is in effect a bonus kill for its faction, pending the player's lynch. This is the best case - there is theoretically a less-than-50% chance that the Vengeful player will not be lynched, and the role will do nothing. Thus, it is notably low-power.

A Vengeful scum role gives the scum a free kill. The scum will tend to engineer a bus on a Vengeful scum role specifically to get this kill out.

*Play Advice*
Claiming Vengeful Townie is not advised (unless your actual role is Vengeful and Mafia-aligned). The effect of giving its faction a bonus kill is useless unless you yourself are worth lynching - otherwise it's obviously more profitable to lynch the player you would Vengefully kill while leaving you alive. Thus, Vengeful claims under duress are seen as grounds for a policy lynch.

If you are still unclaimed at three-player LyLo, consider deliberately getting lynched and using your vengekill on the hapless quickhammering scum.

Categories:

Roles


----------



## Grandma

Cafe's post 1084 is very sensible.

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## Avatar4321

this game has bee a tough day two for me. I'm sick so I'm not my focused self. Not to mention I have two games over the mafia sitr, job hunting, and a buch of crap on my plate.

I'll try to get some time to focus this weekend. Sorry guys


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 2.2*​*
Wake (2)*: CafeAuLait, ScarletRage
*CafeAuLait (1)*: Avatar 4321
*Moonglow (1)*: Grandma


*Not Voting*: Shaitra, Moonglow,Wake, FA_Q2, Wolfsister77

*With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/11/14, @ 8PM central.

ScarletRage - V/LA from 11/5 to 11/10
CafeAuLait - V/LA
*
*“Those who jump to conclusions may go wrong.” *

― Sophocles, _Oedipus Rex_

*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5

2.1*​


----------



## Grandma

Cafe, Avi, I hope you two feel better soon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

#tipsy Wolfie posted a post in game 7 that was supposed to go here. I'm easily confused. 

I hope all of you that are not feeling well and going through some tough times in RL feel better soon and things get better for you. Hugs to all of you. 

Also, this game has stalled out and needs a kick in the ass so I'm sheeping.

*Vote: Moonglow
*
Also, enjoy this photo of a wolf with some fruit. It's in both games now for double the enjoyment.


----------



## Grandma

I didn't know they liked fruit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

They're carnivores but apparently some seem to dig fruit. Who knew?


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Avatar4321

*vote wolf* - for being a wolf in sheep's clothing


----------



## Wake

Changed page preferences from 30 to 20 posts per page. 37 pages --> 56 pages. 

This should fix the link problem. Will be looking over thread more, etc.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My page preference is whatever the forum default is. I think you can say the posts without the links and that might save you some time too Wake.

I was hoping, stepping away from the game, others would speak up. I realize Cafe and SR are on V/LA but still, I really don't know how to play without much of the game barely participating.

Perhaps it is a good thing that Grandma postponed her game or we need new, enthusiastic players who will post more. 

Oh well.


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2, reads on Avatar?

Grandma, which three are your top Scumreads and which one would you lynch today?

CaféAuLait & Wolfsister77, what do you make of Scarlet's naked vote on me?

Shaitra: Are you feeling any Scumvibes about any players here?


----------



## Wolfsister77

SR's naked vote on you doesn't bother me Wake because she's on V/LA and because she said D1 why she thought you were scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Wolfsister*

I do not have a PR.


----------



## ScarletRage

Context PR meant post restriction. Derp.


----------



## Wake




----------



## Wolfsister77

WTF?

*Vote: ScarletRage*


----------



## Wolfsister77

If two people are going to come in here today and throw votes on me, I'd appreciate the common courtesy of a reason. Last I heard from you Avi, you were leaning town on me. And SR, last I heard from you, you wanted to lynch Wake and Grandma.

It's bad enough most people aren't playing this game in any way for me to get a read on them but it's even worse when you people are going to throw votes at me in a way I can't defend myself from.

OK fine, this might kick some juice into the game.

My ability is called a Disguiser: Each night I can visit one person and if they are NK'd, I assume their role. This means if the JoaT dies, and I visited the JoaT, I can take over that role. I visited House N1 thanks to his gambit.

Now discuss.....................................


----------



## Wake

Simply fascinating.

See, these abilities have been given, and some are more powerful than others.


----------



## ScarletRage

Yup that's all true.

If you thought I was derping Wolf, why the panic? You claimed literally based on no case.

You just fell into a real common scum indicator and you claimed a role I have never seen as town.

Panicked OMGUS too.

 I love it when a plan comes together.

House, join the resistance?


----------



## Wake

Is that rooted in logic, Scarlet?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually I claimed because I am beyond frustrated with this game for a variety of reasons. It's like banging my head against the wall trying to play. Feel free to lynch me. You'll find out that I'm telling the truth. 

Just remember town, that scum knowing about this, will try hard to lynch me now so they can use their NK to try to target who they think the JoaT is.

So look out for that.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> FA_Q2, reads on Avatar?
> 
> Grandma, which three are your top Scumreads and which one would you lynch today?
> 
> CaféAuLait & Wolfsister77, what do you make of Scarlet's naked vote on me?
> 
> Shaitra: Are you feeling any Scumvibes about any players here?


Avatar leans town for me atm.

His frustrations with me and House in day one aside, his posting has not been what I usually see as scummy from Avatar.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Just a friendly reminder to NOT discuss this game anywhere but in this thread until the game is over.

Thank you!*​


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Grandma, which three are your top Scumreads and which one would you lynch today?



My top two are Wolf and Moonglow. I just took my vote off Wolf because her wagon wasn't going anywhere and put it on Moonglow. 

Can't figure out the third yet. You're in the running.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> If two people are going to come in here today and throw votes on me, I'd appreciate the common courtesy of a reason. Last I heard from you Avi, you were leaning town on me. And SR, last I heard from you, you wanted to lynch Wake and Grandma.
> 
> It's bad enough most people aren't playing this game in any way for me to get a read on them but it's even worse when you people are going to throw votes at me in a way I can't defend myself from.
> 
> OK fine, this might kick some juice into the game.
> 
> My ability is called a Disguiser: Each night I can visit one person and if they are NK'd, I assume their role. This means if the JoaT dies, and I visited the JoaT, I can take over that role. I visited House N1 thanks to his gambit.
> 
> Now discuss.....................................


 
then you started sheeping people for no reason. Stating you didn't care who was lynched other than a certain few. Then you omgus when scarlet voted you.

so why is suspecting you unreasonable?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If two people are going to come in here today and throw votes on me, I'd appreciate the common courtesy of a reason. Last I heard from you Avi, you were leaning town on me. And SR, last I heard from you, you wanted to lynch Wake and Grandma.
> 
> It's bad enough most people aren't playing this game in any way for me to get a read on them but it's even worse when you people are going to throw votes at me in a way I can't defend myself from.
> 
> OK fine, this might kick some juice into the game.
> 
> My ability is called a Disguiser: Each night I can visit one person and if they are NK'd, I assume their role. This means if the JoaT dies, and I visited the JoaT, I can take over that role. I visited House N1 thanks to his gambit.
> 
> Now discuss.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you started sheeping people for no reason. Stating you didn't care who was lynched other than a certain few. Then you omgus when scarlet voted you.
> 
> so why is suspecting you unreasonable?
Click to expand...


It isn't. You should totally lynch me today. I've already accepted it.

If you read my earlier post, I already said I am beyond frustrated with this game for a variety of reasons.

So I really don't care any more.


----------



## Avatar4321

besides when am I ever going to get to use the wolf in sheeps clothing line again?


----------



## Wake

Chin up, Wolfie.


----------



## Wake

The permaban: Ban Restriction Announcements bull mafiascum.net

The game: Open 576 The Enemy of my Enemy is my...Enemy Day 2 bull mafiascum.net

The comment: "BTW I'm scum and so is 2birds1stone. K time to leave this site. Bye."
Open 576 The Enemy of my Enemy is my...Enemy Day 2 bull mafiascum.net


----------



## Wake

OK, wrong thread.


----------



## Grandma




----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If two people are going to come in here today and throw votes on me, I'd appreciate the common courtesy of a reason. Last I heard from you Avi, you were leaning town on me. And SR, last I heard from you, you wanted to lynch Wake and Grandma.
> 
> It's bad enough most people aren't playing this game in any way for me to get a read on them but it's even worse when you people are going to throw votes at me in a way I can't defend myself from.
> 
> OK fine, this might kick some juice into the game.
> 
> My ability is called a Disguiser: Each night I can visit one person and if they are NK'd, I assume their role. This means if the JoaT dies, and I visited the JoaT, I can take over that role. I visited House N1 thanks to his gambit.
> 
> Now discuss.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you started sheeping people for no reason. Stating you didn't care who was lynched other than a certain few. Then you omgus when scarlet voted you.
> 
> so why is suspecting you unreasonable?
Click to expand...


You do realize you are voting one of your only townreads this game for things that others are doing right? Did you notice Grandma sheeping on Moonglow or FA sheeping all game? What about SR naked voting people and listing who she wants to lynch? Did you ask me why I voted for Moonglow or SR? 

This is what pisses me off so much and makes me not want to play these games. I get judged for a double standard and I am just so damn sick of it. I could list off a bunch of examples for just this game but what is the point?

That plus the fact that I've been insulted several times this game and most of the players either are barely posting or not posting anything that could be considered content when they do, I'm pretty much done.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, which three are your top Scumreads and which one would you lynch today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My top two are Wolf and Moonglow. I just took my vote off Wolf because her wagon wasn't going anywhere and put it on Moonglow.
> 
> Can't figure out the third yet. You're in the running.
Click to expand...


This post makes no sense. I'm a top scum pick of yours, I have two votes, and you say my wagon doesn't have momentum but you are going to vote for Moonglow who has no votes but yours? You do realize the deadline is on Tues right? You do realize that voting for your scum pick with the most votes makes a hell of a lot more sense than voting for the one that has no votes right?


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> You do realize you are voting one of your only townreads this game for things that others are doing right? Did you notice Grandma sheeping on Moonglow or FA sheeping all game? What about SR naked voting people and listing who she wants to lynch? Did you ask me why I voted for Moonglow or SR?
> 
> This is what pisses me off so much and makes me not want to play these games. I get judged for a double standard and I am just so damn sick of it. I could list off a bunch of examples for just this game but what is the point?
> 
> That plus the fact that I've been insulted several times this game and most of the players either are barely posting or not posting anything that could be considered content when they do, I'm pretty much done.



I'm just asking - do you seriously want to be voted off today? 

I'm asking because _if_ you're Town, that's not a good idea, and regardless of alignment the 48-hour Night (once we get to it) can give you enough of a rest to come back on Day 3 feeling better. 

I just want to be sure what's up here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 Wake Moonglow Shaitra 

Are any of you planning on voting for anyone?

----------------------------------------------------------------------

My plan is to stay voteparked on SR and lurk the rest of the game. Fun times.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> My top two are Wolf and Moonglow. I just took my vote off Wolf because her wagon wasn't going anywhere and put it on Moonglow.
> 
> Can't figure out the third yet. You're in the running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post makes no sense. I'm a top scum pick of yours, I have two votes, and you say my wagon doesn't have momentum but you are going to vote for Moonglow who has no votes but yours? You do realize the deadline is on Tues right? You do realize that voting for your scum pick with the most votes makes a hell of a lot more sense than voting for the one that has no votes right?
Click to expand...


_"I just took my vote off Wolf because her wagon wasn't going anywhere and put it on Moonglow."_

Those 2 players voted for you _after_ I moved my vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize you are voting one of your only townreads this game for things that others are doing right? Did you notice Grandma sheeping on Moonglow or FA sheeping all game? What about SR naked voting people and listing who she wants to lynch? Did you ask me why I voted for Moonglow or SR?
> 
> This is what pisses me off so much and makes me not want to play these games. I get judged for a double standard and I am just so damn sick of it. I could list off a bunch of examples for just this game but what is the point?
> 
> That plus the fact that I've been insulted several times this game and most of the players either are barely posting or not posting anything that could be considered content when they do, I'm pretty much done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just asking - do you seriously want to be voted off today?
> 
> I'm asking because _if_ you're Town, that's not a good idea, and regardless of alignment the 48-hour Night (once we get to it) can give you enough of a rest to come back on Day 3 feeling better.
> 
> I just want to be sure what's up here.
Click to expand...


Nah Grandma, you can just shoot me over night instead. Or have SR do it.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Nah Grandma, you can just shoot me over night instead. Or have SR do it.



I don't have night actions. I'm Town.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If two people are going to come in here today and throw votes on me, I'd appreciate the common courtesy of a reason. Last I heard from you Avi, you were leaning town on me. And SR, last I heard from you, you wanted to lynch Wake and Grandma.
> 
> It's bad enough most people aren't playing this game in any way for me to get a read on them but it's even worse when you people are going to throw votes at me in a way I can't defend myself from.
> 
> OK fine, this might kick some juice into the game.
> 
> My ability is called a Disguiser: Each night I can visit one person and if they are NK'd, I assume their role. This means if the JoaT dies, and I visited the JoaT, I can take over that role. I visited House N1 thanks to his gambit.
> 
> Now discuss.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you started sheeping people for no reason. Stating you didn't care who was lynched other than a certain few. Then you omgus when scarlet voted you.
> 
> so why is suspecting you unreasonable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't. You should totally lynch me today. I've already accepted it.
> 
> If you read my earlier post, I already said I am beyond frustrated with this game for a variety of reasons.
> 
> So I really don't care any more.
Click to expand...

this is the SECOND time that you have imploded for no reason at all.  This type of game-play is not only annoying as hell but makes playing with you a CHORE rather than enjoyable.  Your comments surrounding Wake have made the 2 of you look like a scum team - defending him without cause or reasoning but not doing so concerning anyone else.  Why just Wake?  You claim when there was absolutely no reason to claim another thing that makes you look like scum.  

You then whine about me only sheeping (when I have not done so all game) while the only thing you manage to do at all is OMGUS, ever.  I am not sure I have seen you cast even a dozen votes that were not OMGUS through all your games here.

*Vote: Wolfster*

You want to self destruct, so be it.  It is bad for town and, more importantly, bad for the game in general for you to act in that manner and I don't have the patience to deal with you and that attitude.

At the very least, your flip gives us information.  Scum - Wake is likely your partner.  Town, then Wake is also likely town (confirms the town powers) and I would be highly suspect of grandma and SR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I really love waking up in the morning and seeing these wonderful posts. You say unkind shit to me every game FA either here in the thread or in your QT to others and I've thought you were a jerk ever since game 3 but I've been putting it aside for the sake of peace and the game.

Your biggest reason for voting for me is because I criticized your play and because you don't like me or mine. I highly doubt you actually think I'm scum. Nope, I didn't lie about my ability or the fact that I'm town. And nope, you haven't done much at all this game FA and I'm sorry you can't handle the truth. There isn't a damn thing you are going to find out from my flip that is going to tell you anything about anyone else and you are very well aware of that because you are either scum yourself or you are an anti-town player who wants to kill someone because they don't like them and risk town's wincon as well. 

One more vote and I'll self-hammer. I'm truly am done. No one wants to come into a thread and see someone rip them apart.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If two people are going to come in here today and throw votes on me, I'd appreciate the common courtesy of a reason. Last I heard from you Avi, you were leaning town on me. And SR, last I heard from you, you wanted to lynch Wake and Grandma.
> 
> It's bad enough most people aren't playing this game in any way for me to get a read on them but it's even worse when you people are going to throw votes at me in a way I can't defend myself from.
> 
> OK fine, this might kick some juice into the game.
> 
> My ability is called a Disguiser: Each night I can visit one person and if they are NK'd, I assume their role. This means if the JoaT dies, and I visited the JoaT, I can take over that role. I visited House N1 thanks to his gambit.
> 
> Now discuss.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you started sheeping people for no reason. Stating you didn't care who was lynched other than a certain few. Then you omgus when scarlet voted you.
> 
> so why is suspecting you unreasonable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't. You should totally lynch me today. I've already accepted it.
> 
> If you read my earlier post, I already said I am beyond frustrated with this game for a variety of reasons.
> 
> So I really don't care any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is the SECOND time that you have imploded for no reason at all.  This type of game-play is not only annoying as hell but makes playing with you a CHORE rather than enjoyable.  Your comments surrounding Wake have made the 2 of you look like a scum team - defending him without cause or reasoning but not doing so concerning anyone else.  Why just Wake?  You claim when there was absolutely no reason to claim another thing that makes you look like scum.
> 
> You then whine about me only sheeping (when I have not done so all game) while the only thing you manage to do at all is OMGUS, ever.  I am not sure I have seen you cast even a dozen votes that were not OMGUS through all your games here.
> 
> *Vote: Wolfster*
> 
> You want to self destruct, so be it.  It is bad for town and, more importantly, bad for the game in general for you to act in that manner and I don't have the patience to deal with you and that attitude.
> 
> At the very least, your flip gives us information.  Scum - Wake is likely your partner.  Town, then Wake is also likely town (confirms the town powers) and I would be highly suspect of grandma and SR.
Click to expand...


This whole post is not one thing that is lynch worthy. Not one. You are outright lying because I've voted for a lot of people in these games for various reasons. Did you ask me why I voted for SR? It wasn't OMGUS and I don't just OMGUS people but I do play the game which you barely do except to throw down votes like this for mostly personal reasons which just shows what kind of person you are. 

You find me annoying. Too bad. I don't like you either. But it isn't lynch worthy and you know it. You are being a reactionary, nasty, jerk. 

My flip doesn't tell you shit except you killed someone with an ability that can help town because you don't like them or how they play and because your ego can't take that I criticized your play. You don't like when someone shows any emotion. It turns you into a nasty person. 

I haven't even been defending Wake that much. I also went after him some. I outlined in detail why we are not a team. 

Anyway, I'm out of here except to self-hammer when I get one more vote. I have lost all interest in the game. I don't think I've ever been in a situation anywhere where I've been treated as badly as I have been in these games. Usually the good part of playing these games outweighs that but it hasn't this game.  I have zero interest in signing up again either to be insulted by unkind people. I've got better things to do with my time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually, I think I'm going to unwatch this thread so I am not going to be able to self-hammer so I'll go ahead and put myself and L-1. I think scum are going to win this one easily anyway. 

*Vote: Wolfsister77*


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote
*
I am not rewarding unkind behavior. If you guys want me gone, you are going to have to come up with 2 more votes. I'm sure you'll either justify them with non-alignment indicative things or things that don't actually make me scum because I'm not actually scum but that's fine. I just want you guys to actually do it because it is much easier to analyze everything that way then if I vote for myself. I am going to go pull up some posts before I leave the thread for my own personal benefit and closure because I don't think I'm over-reacting here at all. Then I'm done. If Aye wants to replace me, I am o.k. with that as well.


----------



## Moonglow

*I VOTE: Avatar*..
Watching the acceleration of hostility to not scum read and charge at targeting Wolfie to quit. I aver Avi, Grandma and FA as scum reads. Those three are attempting another Townie to self destruct..Liken to the House attempt..


----------



## Wolfsister77

Final reads:

Moonglow, Avi, Wake, Cafe-likely town

FA and Shaitra-null, leaning scum, I'm sure they are not scum together but I see similarities to their scum play plus they are not posting enough to actually get reads, they are not scumhunting or trying to game solve either, FA is voting for personal reasons which is at the least anti-town but he has done this as scum also, Shaitra majorly lurks as scum and is majorly lurking here, these two need to be watched they are flying under the radar

Grandma-her behavior is much more like her scum behavior than her town behavior, she has been insulting, reluctant to vote her top scum pick, and I have not seen fleshed out reads and observations from her that I've seen in her really good town games-games where she rallies town and is a threat to scum, could be scum or having a bad game 

SR-naked voting, lining up lynches, fabricating scumreads-this is scummy enough behavior to warrant my earlier vote. However, due to a post restriction, and V/LA-I would wait for her to be able to post regularly to determine her alignment.

Wolfie's Wagon Analysis:

Avi: Votes one of his townreads without questioning me further on reasons that others are doing that he's ignoring

SR: naked vote, didn't have me as a pick, then makes up some story about me reacting like scum with no logic or further discussion, forgets how I usually react as town to being voted for bad reasons, and discounts my ability as a lie 

FA: He doesn't like me or my play or what I've said about his, voting for personal reasons and then majorly misrepping what I've said about Wake in this game because he has no excuse for this vote, also sheeping SR on thinking outing my ability makes me scum-actually I have reasons why I did that and this reaction and SR's reaction is one of them, has zero interest in any sort of discussion with me on these issues and instead is going to make up reasons to paint me as scum, refuses to scumhunt or game solve otherwise

Well, this should be enough to help you guys when I'm gone. Good luck. If you really badly need me for something you can @ me, I will not be getting alerts for this thread after unwatching it.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Wake

You know, some of you are making this way too easy for Scum.

Guys, we're all part of a team. It takes teamwork to try and work together to root out the Scum. We're not islands, and we can't function like that in these games. Even in the movie 'The Thing' the survivors, although paranoid and scared like Hell... they tried to work together. We need to do that if we're to have any chance of finding and killing the Scum.

As said before I'm Townreading both Wolfie and Grandma. They can make of that what they want, but that's how I honestly feel about their actions at this very moment. Wolfie I know is a good player, and, as shown in this thread, capable of providing decent Reads Lists. Whether she can emulate this as Scum well or not remains to be seen, but for the moment I feel she's Town, and a frustrated Townie at that. I suspect the apathy is what's angering her and, frankly, apathy is one of the greatest weapons the Scum can harness.

We need to stay active and earnestly ask each other for their ideas and feelings on one another if we have any hope of coming to a more-informed opinion on who to lynch today. The very worst thing we can do is No-Lynch, so that's off the table. I for one am wanting answers from Scarlet and, if necessary, I'd see her pressured to share the information we need to better understand what exactly it is she's doing.

I don't like Wolfie's wagon, and am not comfortable contributing to it. In fact, I'm asking each and every one of you on it why you're doing so. Is it based in reason? Is it based in logic? Why are you doing that? What is your reason for wagoning Wolfie? I want to see if the reasons are actually good ones which, bluntly, I doubt. Methinks the Scum are taking advantage of this wagon on her (at least one Scum), so I want answers on this as soon as possible.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake id scum. I am 80% sure. Wake doesn't plau peacemaker ever.

Wolf, show me where I lined up lynches? As for the naked votes, I am vla.


----------



## Wake

When it comes to this forum and the meta and playerbase I've been working so hard to develop and keep going, I do play peacemaker.


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> this is the SECOND time that you have imploded for no reason at all.  This type of game-play is not only annoying as hell but makes playing with you a CHORE rather than enjoyable.  Your comments surrounding Wake have made the 2 of you look like a scum team - defending him without cause or reasoning but not doing so concerning anyone else.  Why just Wake?  You claim when there was absolutely no reason to claim another thing that makes you look like scum.
> 
> You then whine about me only sheeping (when I have not done so all game) while the only thing you manage to do at all is OMGUS, ever.  I am not sure I have seen you cast even a dozen votes that were not OMGUS through all your games here.
> 
> *Vote: Wolfster*
> 
> You want to self destruct, so be it.  It is bad for town and, more importantly, bad for the game in general for you to act in that manner and I don't have the patience to deal with you and that attitude.
> 
> At the very least, your flip gives us information.  Scum - Wake is likely your partner.  Town, then Wake is also likely town (confirms the town powers) and I would be highly suspect of grandma and SR.



Wolfie can be fragile, and Scum is prone to take advantage of it. For this game I think we ought ot be mindful of that and try to work with the complex personalities at play here, if we expect to get through this game alive.

In Mafia, defending a player isn't alignment-indicative. In my experiences I've had run-ins with players who'd defend their Townreads while not responding to my questions. It did aggravate me at times, because I felt like the person getting in the way was behaving like a smug defense attorney. It was only then that I'd start really getting into it by asking questions of both of them and redirecting the attentions of the other players that I managed to pry apart some answers. If you do question Wolfie on why she's defending me and she doesn't provide cause or reason, then that's simply more reason to continue asking, so long as the message is delivered in a firm but respectful manner.

The game can be a pressure cooker, and cause players to do different things under the pressure. Wolfie revealed her ability under duress. It's not a good thing to do that under pressure, but in Wolfie's case she said she already used her 1-Shot (iirc) ability on House, and nothing happened. And because all the abilities given were randomized, it's really not bad at all that Wolfie claimed that when stressed. What harm was done? We know now that players have been given random abilities as well. I'm fairly certain there's at least one other player that has been given an ability that isn't a post restriction, and it wouldn't surprise me if there were more (mind you, if you're reading this and you do harbor a useful ability, please keep it under wraps).

Since you have experience playing with Wolfie, what does your gut say? Does it say she's Town? Is this something Town-Wolfie might do? Should you really be voting for her if you feel she's Town? Frankly, I think it's sub-optimal to vote someone your gut tells you is Town. We cannot afford a policy lynch Today, and I do feel Wolfie needs a break. She'll catch her second wind soon enough and come roaring back into the game. All she need do is stay calm and keep pawing at her suspects to see how the varmints react under duress.

FA_Q2, which players haven't even been registering on your Scumdar so far?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake is town. Period. Thank You Wake. If he's scum, he's got me fooled.

House  is awesome. I really, really, really, really needed to hear that and your timing couldn't be better so thank you so much House. I think you guys are going to see a more considerate player in the future with him and you should know that so I'm telling you here since he can't speak here now. 

ScarletRage

You came in here and said you wanted to lynch Wake and Grandma with no discussion-looks like lining up lynches to me. I did say you had a post restriction and were on V/LA but your behavior doesn't look like your town game so far.

Also, Wake is right that I need a break. I need to walk away for a time. I realize deadline is Tues but since I have the most votes, and most of you aren't really playing, I'm pretty sure that lynch will be me. I am town. I used my ability on House N1. I did reveal it under stress, I have a bad habit of doing that kind of thing. The way SR and FA reacted to finding out about my ability was not pro-town. It would not surprise me if one of them was scum. Probably FA. 

I am actually frustrated by the apathy like Wake said and the insults that occurred but I am also extremely frustrated by the fact that not one of you voting for me ever really questioned me or interacted with me about any of the issues you mentioned. None of them are alignment indicative at all. How do you know I'm scum without talking to me? You don't like me, so what? Is a PL a good idea on D2? How does that help town? You think I lied about my ability. Why? And why don't you ask me about it? You think I OMGUS'd Scarlet. Why didn't you ask me why I voted for her? You think I sheeped on Moonglow. Why didn't you ask me why I voted for him or ask Grandma why she sheeped on Moonglow? You think I'm defending Wake too much so I'm his scum buddy? Let me tell you something. I don't defend my scum buddy as scum. NEVER. If anything I'm afraid to bus and usually ignore my team mate. And my reads suck as scum. Townreads are easy. I have a hell of a time developing a good scumread on someone though as scum and that's one of the number one reasons I will find someone scummy and why I don't like being voted for, for weak reasons. Scum need to make something up. You should always develop your scumread with real reasons. Not one of you voting for me has done that.

Well, I have to get ready for 8 in. of snow on Monday by cleaning up the yard. @ me if you need me.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm not townreading you wolf.

nor is voting for you because I find you suspicious being unkind.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm not townreading you wolf.
> 
> nor is voting for you because I find you suspicious being unkind.





Avatar4321 said:


> I'm leaning town on wolf. My only other huge town read was house.
> 
> i haven't decided on the rest yet.



Liar.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not townreading you wolf.
> 
> nor is voting for you because I find you suspicious being unkind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning town on wolf. My only other huge town read was house.
> 
> i haven't decided on the rest yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...

 
just because I was leaning town on you way back when doesn't mean I am now


----------



## Wake

Why is that?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not townreading you wolf.
> 
> nor is voting for you because I find you suspicious being unkind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning town on wolf. My only other huge town read was house.
> 
> i haven't decided on the rest yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just because I was leaning town on you way back when doesn't mean I am now
Click to expand...


In between your townread of me and this post, you've said nothing. One of them was a vote for Cafe. One was saying you weren't feeling well. One was saying I'm sheeping while ignoring the other's similar behavior and then the two here today where you are saying as little as possible to get by.

As scum, you are always careful. You said in your QT you don't like taking chances. This game you have only spoken up when people are voting for you, otherwise you are saying as little as possible to get by.

You are not giving good reasons for voting me even though pages of content has been posting explaining why that is scummy behavior. You are not reading or paying attention to the thread.

House was town and had you as his top scum suspect. This is not something to be ignored.

The number one reason I had you as town was something I am not going to elaborate on but I believe I was dead wrong about based on things I'm not going to elaborate on.

Therefore, this vote is a good one. I believe Moonglow made an excellent point in his vote for you. He recognized that you are antagonizing people. You taunted House when he was upset and were right there in the middle of that making it worse saying he needed to see a shrink. 

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou - Can we have a vote count please?


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Wake (1)*: CafeAuLait
*Moonglow (1)*: Grandma
*Avatar4321 (2*): Moonglow, Wolfsister77
*Wolfsister77 (3*): Avatar4321, ScarletRage, FA_Q2


*Not Voting*: Shaitra, Wake

*With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/11/14, @ 8PM central.

ScarletRage - V/LA from 11/5 to 11/10
CafeAuLait - V/LA*


----------



## Wake

There's got to be at least one Scum on Wolfie's wagon.

I think they think she's a threat, and trying to push her buttons.

Explanations from each and every one of you would be great.

Avatar4321, ScarletRage, FA_Q2


----------



## Avatar4321

I've explained my vote multiple times.

and there doesn't have to be scum if she is scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake, What I would recommend you do is analyze the wagon on me now and the reasons for the votes and if someone adds to it, and finishes me off, the reasons for those votes as well. When I flip town, that will be useful.

Scum are either both going to be on it or there will be one scum on and one most likely among the non-voters.

I doubt scum are going to be voting for Avi right now so you can take Moonglow and myself out of the picture, I don't think Grandma's single vote for Moonglow that doesn't get his lynch is really worth looking at. Cafe's vote on you was from way earlier in the game and I wouldn't count that.

So FA, Avi, SR, and Shaitra are your best bets. Especially if you are townreading Grandma. Two of the scum are in that group of 4.

Narrow that down by seeing how SR behaves after her V/LA and if Shaitra comes back to the thread and posts and how she behaves. If you can clear them then FA and Avi are the two scum.


----------



## Wake

I have orientation tomorrow for eight hours.

In the afternoon I'll be here to summarize my thoughts.

Everyone please have a good night and don't lose sleep over the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I've explained my vote multiple times.
> 
> and there doesn't have to be scum if she is scum.



Nope you are lying again. Not only haven't you really explained your vote but you are not really interested in talking to me or anyone else about it. Nothing has changed since your townread of me earlier in the game and you are well aware of how I play as town.

I think you are showing your hand and it's pretty obvious. You might be the vamp. I've thought so since you started arguing against our plan to have the vamp claim. Or you are scum. You are not playing like town Avi. Others need to take note of this when I'm gone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also Avi, your tormenting of House is not your typical town play either. You were antagonizing him on purpose. Dead townies should always have their posts and interactions looked at.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I have orientation tomorrow for eight hours.
> 
> In the afternoon I'll be here to summarize my thoughts.
> 
> Everyone please have a good night and don't lose sleep over the game.



I'm at complete and total peace Wake. Scum being forced to show their hand when a townie is up for a lynch is always a good thing no matter what happens to me. You'll be able to find the other two easier now than if it didn't. And yes Wake, they always come after me. Haven't you noticed? 

Good luck at your orientation.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Hey all,

Sorry for my prolonged absence. Will be reading tomorrow and hopefully some more tonight. I did make one quick observation though (which I hoped would be answered by now, but I see it was ignored)  Moonglow has yet to answer my question posed Thursday night, unless I missed it while doing a quick ISO.

Catching up ASAP- again my apologies all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow 

Why did you vote for a dead townie (House) start of day 2, and why didn’t you have to check to see if scum had NKed you night 1? Isn't this the first thing we all do? Check to see if we are alive after scum get a chance to NK  and to see which one of us they killed?   **If* you had checked, you would have seen House had been NKed* - therefore your vote confuses me - it made/makes no sense at all, to include your reasons. You did not change it until Wolf pointed out your "mistake".
*
Vote: Moonglow*  ( I thought I had already voted for you with my post to you)


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou 

I thought I had posted this on Thursday. Obviously I did not. I am losing my mind... I think.


Can you please put up a reminder about editing posts. I feel any reminder is wholly unneeded given we all have been playing this game long enough to know the rules and editing is against the rules. Especially when they are edited nearly 7-10 minutes later or more. It always makes me think someone is combing over their posts to ensure they have not possibly outed themselves with a scum slip.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome back Cafe and I hope you are feeling better.

So why would Moonglow vote House if he was scum and knew that House was dead?

I agree about the editing.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Welcome back Cafe and I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> So why would Moonglow vote House if he was scum and knew that House was dead?
> 
> I agree about the editing.



IMO it could be  to possibly distance himself as scum by pretending he did not know House was dead- what a great way to pretend you are not scum- vote for the guy you just killed and act like you didn't know he was dead.  If he had said "hey it was a joke" when you corrected him, I probably wouldn't have given it a second glance. He did not.

I suppose it could be read as someone who just does not care to keep up with the game and just coast along as well.  

I just would like an answer from Moon as to why he voted House and gave a reason which made no sense to me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CafeAuLait*​
> 16's null. I will say 57 feels rather opportunistic, because for some time Moonglow's been exceptional death-bait. That in itself is innocuous, as well as her 113, 115, 118, and 121. Cafe's 129 I like, because it's thoughtful. 130 isn't doing much. I like 134, but since it's like one morsel of breaded shrimp, it leaves me unsatiated. Looks like in 135 Cafe was responding to the effects of Arden's post restriction. In itself, that's null. Her 191 and 192 are fine. *I do want answers for 193.* The same goes for 194.
> 
> Cafe's 195 tells me she's playing and has an interest in finding out who the Scum are. I would like to see how her reads have evolved since then. That latest post feels Townish to me, if only a little. I'm reading 200 as Newb-Town. 234 feels a bit confusing, as if she's a bit confused about how the 3rd-party SK fits into this game. There's the possibility that the SK could out itself and be "leashed," making it sort of like a temporary Town Vigilante (238). I'm sort of reading her 244 as Town; the SK being alive would be dangerous for both Town and Mafia.
> 
> 260 is banal; does not move me either way. Her 264 does feel as if there's Townish intent behind it. Nothing suspicious really turned up in 266, though I do wonder a little why she feels the need to be quiet. It's not necessarily a bad thing to overthink. I do it all the time as a consequence of my ADD. I do agree with Cafe in 314 that having the SK claim and be healed and protected would be worth it, in that it would reduce us to having to deal with only one NK per Night. If that was not optimal play—and it would seem the Serial Killer disagreed—I am open to hear the logic on why, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoia and a desire for answers in 315 looks good to me. Same with 318: I see nothing wrong with it at all. At this point I still haven't found anything that screams being suspicious which, in itself, feels suspicious to me. Usually Scum attempt to make less mistakes than Townies because they have far more reason to strive towards self-preservation. 328 is informative yet null. I like 353. On first glance I didn't like 396, because it utilizes the same wifom that she noted with Wolfie. *Should I read that as hypocrisy and/or inconsistency?* Cafe, please explain.
> 
> On the main site I've received conflicting opinions on whether or not it's best for Town to crumb or not. One prominent member said that, as Town, you shouldn't crumb (405). Personally I disagree if and only if you are a Cop with at least 2 or 3 results. That's a whole debate and frankly I don't know for certain what the optimal play there is. Then again, if the SK or Vamp did crumb, Scum could find the crumbs and utilize them to their advantage. 407 feels Townish. On an unrelated note, Avatar feels rather pensive this game. The paranoia in 421 is certainly Townish. 426 is both helpful and good content. 447 sounds good. Maybe too good. Hrm...
> 
> To be clear, you were saying Moonglow was scumreading Wolfie and Arden (449)? I see Cafe working with people in 450. ScarletRage , Grandma , Wolfsister77 , everyone, should I be worried about Cafe so far? So far I'm reading her as Town, and so far I haven't noted much if anything that's suspicious. I don't want my paranoia to make me mess up: I need your honest input here, please. 529, 530, 532, 533, 538 aren't putting an itch in my britches. You do not want me to descend upon you with all the wrath of one thousand demons *Hi, please don't do that.* It's only helping Scum, Cafe. 539 promises a return to the game, I hope. 543: Eh. Regarding 545 that bit between 529 and 538 did not help. However, it's not that big of a deal. Some fluff is fine, else' the game would be boring as Hell, amirite?
> 
> Since the Serial Killer is dead, I too would like to know where the SK crumb was, according to Wolfie (549). I only got one M&M for Halloween (550). My sugar tooth was disheartened.   With 553, House seemingly flipped Town. With that in mind, where do you stand now in regards to that post?
> 
> 
> *So far I'm reading Cafe as Town, but not Solid Town. Much of what she's said up to 553 has been Townish, besides the fluff, and I haven't found anything really suspicious about her posts up to that point. If you, however, have, please point it out for the rest of us. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, two hours just flew by. I am tired, and laptop feels like it's on fire. Please don't make me feel unappreciated, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If anyone takes issue with this read or has a varying read on Cafe please speak up. I want to compare notes with the rest of the Town. *



Wake I promised you this reply Thursday and I am finally getting to it, I am slowly catching up with 2 games.

My 193: I unvoted House, it was a RVS vote, and a silly one at that.
My 194: I thought Moon’s post 190 was strange because I did not see any advice offered (except his quoting Wolf saying “everyone can kiss her ass if they have a problem with her” and he said:

“_Thanks for the advice maybe I can use it next time I am scummy in a game...”_Post 190 by Moon

Why would he kiss her ass "next time" he was scummy in a game? – That was how I read it. His post seemed to come out of the blue, so I questioned him on it, the way "next time" was worded caught my eye. 

BUT before Moon could reply Wolf quoted my post to Moonglow in her post 197, saying she thought Moon was replying to her post 189 where she said:

“_If you read the Dead PT link, Jingle has some great scum advice in there for newbies. Might be fun to check out”._ (Wolf 197)

The posts stood out for me until Wolf pointed me to the post he may have been replying to, when I first questioned Moon, I wondered if Wolf may be warning Moon his posts were coming off as scummy and I also thought she might have been laying a trip up for him too if she thought he was scummy.

I am not sure what you want from me concerning any other posts in your first paragraph or your second. if I have missed something let me know.

My; 396, Wolf had an idea in her post 352 asking if we should all state we are not the vampire and or the SK. In my post 353 I replied to her stating I felt this was a bad idea because scum will have a list narrowed down to target/turn the vampire/ target SK, etc. I felt the better idea was our shrink should be paying attention instead of us possibly doing scums work for them. Then- ensuing posts past my post 353 it seems as if some were still doing it, either insisting Avatar was the vampire or they were not the vampire.

I don’t think it is “WIFOMY”, I agree I get WIFOMY at times (or maybe a lot sometimes) but I disagree with you suggesting it was possible hypocrisy and/or inconsistency*. (??)* In fact, just the opposite. Avatar declared in post 394 he was not the Vamp, others had as well- to include myself and I realized we may have been being lead down a path to claim such so scum would have a smaller target list, or just being stupid in doing so. So I thought it best everyone just stop speaking on about it.

Not sure what else you want Wake, I believe I have hit on every question you asked and I believe 99.999 percent of my posts are self-explanatory.




*Will catch up with everything else tomorrow that I have missed -hopefully.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> I thought I had posted this on Thursday. Obviously I did not. I am losing my mind... I think.
> 
> 
> Can you please put up a reminder about editing posts. I feel any reminder is wholly unneeded given we all have been playing this game long enough to know the rules and editing is against the rules. Especially when they are edited nearly 7-10 minutes later or more. It always makes me think someone is combing over their posts to ensure they have not possibly outed themselves with a scum slip.



If I was not clear, this has happened in this game. If you have addressed it and I have yet to get to that post I apologize.


----------



## Avatar4321

good argument on moonglow cafe. I'll have to think about it.

wolf I repeatedly pointed out that house was a town read for me. If anyone was doing the tormenting it was house.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou

Can you prod Shaitra please? She hasn't posted anything since Friday.

Thank You


Will do. PM being sent to her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> good argument on moonglow cafe. I'll have to think about it.
> 
> wolf I repeatedly pointed out that house was a town read for me. If anyone was doing the tormenting it was house.



Did you forget your comment to him, when he was already upset, that he needs to have a sit down with the psyche after they cure the SK? I can go pull it if you want. I even asked you to stop at the time. Considering House is confirmed town now, and had you as his biggest suspect, I find that odd.

I am torn about Moonglow. He is difficult for me to read. I really am having trouble reading a lot of people in this game due to lack of posting and content and the fact that very few seem willing to have discussions in this game that can be productive to scumhunting.

Yesterday I hit a wall regarding my frustration level and today I'm pretty numb to whatever happens. I will just check in and see where you guys are at. I have major RL issues to deal with today.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 2.3*​*Moonglow (2)*: Grandma, CafeAuLait
*Wolfsister77 (3)*: Avatar4321, ScarletRage, FA_Q2
*Avatar4321 (2)*: Moonglow, Wolfsister77


*Not Voting*: Shaitra, Wake

*V/NA (No access) - Shaitra - 11/13 thru 11/15*

*With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/11/14, @ 8PM central.

~ No talking about the game outside of this game thread.
~ No editing/deleting posts allowed.
*
*"It's amazing where the paranoid mind can take you."*
*Bill Ayers*


*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5

2.1 2.2*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's the post I was talking about Avi. I believe you were pushing the House meltdown.



Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the rest of you: *ACCURACY IS NOT ALIGNMENT INDICATIVE. IF IT WERE, EVERYONE WOULD BE SCUM IN EVERY FUCKING GAME BECAUSE NOBODY IS OMNISCIENT.
> *
> Also, Avatar is scum.
> 
> Out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did this come from? I'm genuinely confused about why you are so angry....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like he needs to lie down and share his feelings with someone. Maybe after the psychiatrist cures the sk he can have a sit down with house
Click to expand...


----------



## Shaitra

Sorry I haven't posted, but have been busy in RL.  

AyeCantSeeYou , I will be V/NA Thursday through Saturday.  I will have no internet access at all while gone.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, a couple of things.  I don't understand why Wolf claimed with only a couple of votes on her.  That doesn't make sense to me because from the games I've played in on Mafia Scum, it's frowned upon to claim before L-1.  

Wake's play here is definitely different from his play on MS.  But I do understand his comment about trying to create and maintain a player base here.

I'm not sure what to make of FA_Q2's post.  In some ways it looks like an attempt to spin Wolf up.  I need to review his posts to see if that's what's going on.


----------



## Grandma

I agree, I don't like that claim at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have a habit of claiming under stress. Just because it's frowned upon, it does not mean it doesn't happen and frequently too.

A lot of what FA said in his vote and post to me was completely un-necessary and rude. He could of made the vote for other reasons and left the personal stuff out. I never said anything to him at all and wasn't even online when he made that post. If you remember game 6, he did the same thing and spent that whole game trying to get rid of me. The fact that he said he wants me dead even if I am town and hasn't been back to the thread since is very telling. The post he used of mine to respond to wasn't even that big of a deal either for the kind of reaction he gave. I sincerely hope he is scum trying to get rid of me again. If he's town, then he's too intolerant of other personality types and I likely will avoid playing with him in the future. 

Anyway, deadline is a little over 24 hours away and no one's really playing or posting and because of that, I'm waiting to see who jumps on me now and then I'm going to self-hammer because maybe then, town will wake up and go after who the scum really are and they'll see with my flip, that it isn't me and never was and they'll see who was trying to get rid of me and why.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> I agree, I don't like that claim at all.



And here you are waiting in the wings just looking for an excuse.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I don't like that claim at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are waiting in the wings just looking for an excuse.
Click to expand...


Claiming to be a mindreader isn't becoming. 



> Anyway, deadline is a little over 24 hours away and no one's really playing or posting and because of that, I'm waiting to see who jumps on me now and then I'm going to self-hammer because maybe then, town will wake up and go after who the scum really are and they'll see with my flip, that it isn't me and never was and they'll see who was trying to get rid of me and why.



*



			Moonglow (2)
		
Click to expand...

*


> : Grandma, CafeAuLait
> *Wolfsister77 (3)*: Avatar4321, ScarletRage, FA_Q2
> *Avatar4321 (2)*: Moonglow, Wolfsister77




Unless everyone goes for Moonglow instead. 

And I'm hating the Avatar wagon.


----------



## Grandma

That vote count quote didn't come out right. It was supposed to look like this:

*Moonglow (2)*: Grandma, CafeAuLait
*Wolfsister77 (3)*: Avatar4321, ScarletRage, FA_Q2
*Avatar4321 (2)*: Moonglow, Wolfsister77

USMB's been weirdly glitchy today.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Explain to me why Avi is a bad vote and why Moonglow is a good one Grandma. I'd love to have a conversation with someone in this game about who is actually scum. It would be great.


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow is leaning scum for me.

Your vote is pure OMGUS. You've been scumreading far too many players and townreading too few.

Not that everyone's supposed to have a perfect reads list at this point in the game, but you trust pretty much no one. No one. Well, maybe Cafe, now that she's V/LA. And House since he flipped. But no one else. 

So I hate the Avi wagon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Moonglow is leaning scum for me.
> 
> Your vote is pure OMGUS. You've been scumreading far too many players and townreading too few.
> 
> Not that everyone's supposed to have a perfect reads list at this point in the game, but you trust pretty much no one. No one. Well, maybe Cafe, now that she's V/LA. And House since he flipped. But no one else.
> 
> So I hate the Avi wagon.



Right so I ask you why Moonglow is scum and why Avi is a bad vote and you lie about me and majorly misrep me instead.

I explained my Avi vote in great detail and have been giving detailed reads lists and analysis this game. I am not going to spend my time doing nothing but defending myself when most are not posting or playing this game. 

Thanks for not answering my questions.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Is anyone concerned about the fact that deadline is fast approaching?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> I don't consider being told to post pictures or curse at people an ability though.  Not like being a super saint.  It is very unbalanced compared to the "abilities" everyone else got.



Read the posts I quoted by Aye, there, she says:

_The Gremlins were cut loose *with* the extra abilities I added in today._ 

The Gremlins curse was not an ability IMO.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow is leaning scum for me.
> 
> Your vote is pure OMGUS. You've been scumreading far too many players and townreading too few.
> 
> Not that everyone's supposed to have a perfect reads list at this point in the game, but you trust pretty much no one. No one. Well, maybe Cafe, now that she's V/LA. And House since he flipped. But no one else.
> 
> So I hate the Avi wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right so I ask you why Moonglow is scum and why Avi is a bad vote and you lie about me and majorly misrep me instead.
> 
> I explained my Avi vote in great detail and have been giving detailed reads lists and analysis this game. I am not going to spend my time doing nothing but defending myself when most are not posting or playing this game.
> 
> Thanks for not answering my questions.
Click to expand...


I did answer your questions. You just don't like the answers.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider being told to post pictures or curse at people an ability though.  Not like being a super saint.  It is very unbalanced compared to the "abilities" everyone else got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the posts I quoted by Aye, there, she says:
> 
> _The Gremlins were cut loose *with* the extra abilities I added in today._
> 
> The Gremlins curse was not an ability IMO.
Click to expand...


Methinks we might be playing a bastard game, lol.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow is leaning scum for me.
> 
> Your vote is pure OMGUS. You've been scumreading far too many players and townreading too few.
> 
> Not that everyone's supposed to have a perfect reads list at this point in the game, but you trust pretty much no one. No one. Well, maybe Cafe, now that she's V/LA. And House since he flipped. But no one else.
> 
> So I hate the Avi wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right so I ask you why Moonglow is scum and why Avi is a bad vote and you lie about me and majorly misrep me instead.
> 
> I explained my Avi vote in great detail and have been giving detailed reads lists and analysis this game. I am not going to spend my time doing nothing but defending myself when most are not posting or playing this game.
> 
> Thanks for not answering my questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did answer your questions. You just don't like the answers.
Click to expand...


This is the most frustrating answer anyone can ever give. 

-Why is Avi town?

-Why is Moonglow scum?

Do not talk about me please.


----------



## Grandma

I don't know that Avi's Town. He's just leaning that way to me right now.

And I think Moon's the Vampire.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have a habit of claiming under stress. Just because it's frowned upon, it does not mean it doesn't happen and frequently too.
> 
> A lot of what FA said in his vote and post to me was completely un-necessary and rude. He could of made the vote for other reasons and left the personal stuff out. I never said anything to him at all and wasn't even online when he made that post. If you remember game 6, he did the same thing and spent that whole game trying to get rid of me. The fact that he said he wants me dead even if I am town and hasn't been back to the thread since is very telling. The post he used of mine to respond to wasn't even that big of a deal either for the kind of reaction he gave. I sincerely hope he is scum trying to get rid of me again. If he's town, then he's too intolerant of other personality types and I likely will avoid playing with him in the future.
> 
> Anyway, deadline is a little over 24 hours away and no one's really playing or posting and because of that, I'm waiting to see who jumps on me now and then I'm going to self-hammer because maybe then, town will wake up and go after who the scum really are and they'll see with my flip, that it isn't me and never was and they'll see who was trying to get rid of me and why.


I am not intolerant of personality types wolf.  I am intolerant of people threatening to quit, period.  I have not said a single thing here that was nasty or rude at all either.  That is an outright lie because you don't like it when I call you out for being overly dramatic.  You are the intolerant one here as well.  Notice that I have no problems with any players here save for you.  That happens to be the exact same case for a number of players - you are the only common denominator here but somehow I am the one that is intolerant of your 'personality type.'  No wolf, YOU are being intolerant of anyone that makes any statement against your being town and you are always extremely intolerant of others posts.  

Go ahead and avoid playing with me in the future then, I don't care and I am not going to allow such drama to manipulate me or the game.  You use it as a tool to avoid getting lynched and others seem to play to that tune.  whenever you are close to lynching you go into meltdown mode and miraculously avoid it.  Very good strat for a scum player that needs to avoid getting lynched but also quite bad for town.  I am not saying any of this to 'spin' you up nor should you get spun up.  That is what is bringing the vote in the first place.  Nor am I making any statement against you personally.  I will not, however, be censored in what I say because you do or do not approve of how or what is said.  None of it is rude (like you keep demanding that it is).  None of it calls you a name.  None of it makes a statement against you or your personality.  Yet you continue to claim that I am being unreasonable.

This will be the last statement I make in this manner for the rest of the game because I think it detracts from the game play and the fun.  I am also not going to be a party to more drama.  This statement is only here because your last (and some others statements that are looking at the exchanges between me and you) warrant some sort of response.  I have posted little else in the last while because this is dominating the game making looking for scum essentially impossible.  Not much other chatter has gone on that is worthy of commenting on tbh.  Day one was a success because we nailed the SK but gave us little to no information to go on.

As far as voting for you, it will change when there is another candidate that is more scummy to vote for.  I think Avatar is town.  Moon's case is centered around small instances in his language that I really don't see as making a very strong case against him but then again that is because I see Moon as a rather chaotic player.  His posts mean very little for the most part.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Whatever you do FA, makes sure you blame me for everything and never look at any other person's behavor including your own. I am not going to respond to anything you said. I am so done with this game it isn't even funny. I doubt I will sign up for another one here. I have asked repeatedly for another vote so I can self-hammer. I am still waiting for that. Otherwise, I have nothing else to say to you or any one else.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote*


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Welcome back Cafe and I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> So why would Moonglow vote House if he was scum and knew that House was dead?
> 
> I agree about the editing.


I didn't know he was dead, even though I perused the previous posts, I never saw the night kill action..


----------



## FA_Q2

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Cafe and I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> So why would Moonglow vote House if he was scum and knew that House was dead?
> 
> I agree about the editing.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know he was dead, even though I perused the previous posts, I never saw the night kill action..
Click to expand...

This, I cannot believe....

You could have come up with a better cover than that moonglow.


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Moonglow is leaning scum for me.
> 
> Your vote is pure OMGUS. You've been scumreading far too many players and townreading too few.
> 
> Not that everyone's supposed to have a perfect reads list at this point in the game, but you trust pretty much no one. No one. Well, maybe Cafe, now that she's V/LA. And House since he flipped. But no one else.
> 
> So I hate the Avi wagon.


Most scum buddies would....


----------



## Moonglow

FA_Q2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Cafe and I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> So why would Moonglow vote House if he was scum and knew that House was dead?
> 
> I agree about the editing.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know he was dead, even though I perused the previous posts, I never saw the night kill action..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This, I cannot believe....
> 
> You could have come up with a better cover than that moonglow.
Click to expand...

Hardly so as it is the truth...


----------



## Moonglow

I still preferred House's plan on the vampire...


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't consider being told to post pictures or curse at people an ability though.  Not like being a super saint.  It is very unbalanced compared to the "abilities" everyone else got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the posts I quoted by Aye, there, she says:
> 
> _The Gremlins were cut loose *with* the extra abilities I added in today._
> 
> The Gremlins curse was not an ability IMO.
Click to expand...


Fine, so it was a curse or whatever.  However, people did gain abilities.  Super Saint is still way more powerful than it appears this game warrants.  That is the problem with claiming early (directed at Wolf and Wake).  Now you have people speculating what else is out there vs. hunting scum.

And if you want to be picky about it, Aye said this was an open set-up, ie, players know what's at play in the game.  Adding in abilities after the game has started means it is no longer an open set-up.  Now it is a bastard game as Grandma pointed out.


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> My 194: I thought Moon’s post 190 was strange because I did not see any advice offered (except his quoting Wolf saying “everyone can kiss her ass if they have a problem with her” and he said:
> 
> “_Thanks for the advice maybe I can use it next time I am scummy in a game...”_Post 190 by Moon
> 
> Why would he kiss her ass "next time" he was scummy in a game? – That was how I read it. His post seemed to come out of the blue, so I questioned him on it, the way "next time" was worded caught my eye.
> 
> BUT before Moon could reply Wolf quoted my post to Moonglow in her post 197, saying she thought Moon was replying to her post 189 where she said:
> 
> “_If you read the Dead PT link, Jingle has some great scum advice in there for newbies. Might be fun to check out”._ (Wolf 197)
> 
> The posts stood out for me until Wolf pointed me to the post he may have been replying to, when I first questioned Moon, I wondered if Wolf may be warning Moon his posts were coming off as scummy and I also thought she might have been laying a trip up for him too if she thought he was scummy.
> 
> I am not sure what you want from me concerning any other posts in your first paragraph or your second. if I have missed something let me know.



So are you saying here that you thought Moonglow was scummy but then decided he was not after Wolf explained things?  I'm not sure I'm following you here.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> Cafe's post 1084 is very sensible.
> 
> *Vote: Moonglow*



This post bugs me.  Can you explain more Grandma about why you feel her post is sensible?  Otherwise, it looks like a sheep vote which is something scum tend to do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra Wake

The deadline is today. Neither of you have voted D2 at all.

I believe my lynch is the best. With me out of the way, scum will be easier to find.

Also, this game is not playable for me under these conditions and I've already stated why. 

I can't vote for myself twice. 

There isn't a lot of evidence for Moonglow scum or anyone else because no one is posting enough to get a read and that frustrates me to no end. I signed up hoping people would post and play. They are not. 

Alternatively, Grandma CaféAuLait  and Moonglow  can help me out as well.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe's post 1084 is very sensible.
> 
> *Vote: Moonglow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post bugs me.  Can you explain more Grandma about why you feel her post is sensible?  Otherwise, it looks like a sheep vote which is something scum tend to do.
Click to expand...


Townies can sheep too.

However, in light of Wolf's post 1197, 

*vote: Wolfsister*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually I claimed because I am beyond frustrated with this game for a variety of reasons. It's like banging my head against the wall trying to play. Feel free to lynch me. You'll find out that I'm telling the truth.
> 
> Just remember town, that scum knowing about this, will try hard to lynch me now so they can use their NK to try to target who they think the JoaT is.
> 
> So look out for that.





Wolfsister77 said:


> Whatever you do FA, makes sure you blame me for everything and never look at any other person's behavor including your own. I am not going to respond to anything you said. I am so done with this game it isn't even funny. I doubt I will sign up for another one here. I have asked repeatedly for another vote so I can self-hammer. I am still waiting for that. Otherwise, I have nothing else to say to you or any one else.



So, what are you doing Wolf? Why would you want to self-hammer while you claim JOAT? I understand frustration, I am there, really. I understand your frustration with the game- I really, really do. 

With that said, I agree with Shai timing is off Wolf, the same way you thought Wakes timing was off IIRC and Houses as well. You chastised both for claiming and or using a gambit- I think you called both scum as well. I thought House may have been pulling a gambit and was not the Joat,( given his comments to you -while you were telling him the plan was screwed up/backfired) then given your post where you said you would hammer Wake ( right before you claimed Joat)  which would leave our most powerful PR dead (you)  if Wake is being truthful. It made little sense, along with your statement scum will have a hard time figuring out who the Joat is- after you claimed or was it in your post you claimed in.

What I am saying is- I hope you can see why there is trepidation about your claim- there should be with ANYONE'S CLAIM. Who cares, right? If you are town, allow us to play the game, *keep playing the game*!. EVERYONE here needs to weigh each claim to see if we are reading people right- to see if it makes sense.  Just because one does,- does not mean it is personal, its the game and not directed at you. I also get you are frustrated from lack of posts, I am guilty of this and am catching up, but slowly, and I know the feeling as if you are the only one playing. Take a deep breath and walk away for a few. With your last few posts I am reading frustrated town- for now. But I have/am waffling back and forth on your read ( due to what I mentioned above) , but please don't give up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe's post 1084 is very sensible.
> 
> *Vote: Moonglow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post bugs me.  Can you explain more Grandma about why you feel her post is sensible?  Otherwise, it looks like a sheep vote which is something scum tend to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Townies can sheep too.
> 
> However, in light of Wolf's post 1197,
> 
> *vote: Wolfsister*
Click to expand...


This was way too easy, LOL. Thank You for falling right into my trap. You sheeped Cafe on Moonglow and now you wasted no time in taking my bait. I thought it was odd how you said earlier you were so sure I was scum yet the only time you voted for me was when I told you it was scummy not to vote your top scumread. You were right in the middle of the House/Wolfie argument stirring the pot. You haven't once given a fleshed out reads list like you do as town in other games. You attacked me when I voted for you and insulted my play repeatedly when I turned suspicion on you. When I asked you questions, you talked about me instead.

All this time, I've been wondering why you don't jump on my wagon. I mean you could of come up with something. I was waiting for you to do it. I think you hesitated when Wake and I were talking about how scum would take advantage of it. I don't think you wanted that kind of attention. As town, if I truly thought someone was scum, that wouldn't bother me a bit. Then, I gave you an excuse in my earlier post that you mentioned in your vote for me. It's a perfect excuse for scum to use to cast a vote with. Especially when the mislynch target says they are going to finish themselves off. You can look oh so pro-town by telling everyone you were just trying to help me out and use the reasons I gave to do so. The thing is, as town, I wouldn't hurt town's wincon like that. I would of discussed it with me first  at the very least. As scum, I would of done exactly what you just did.

I am interested to see how you spin your way out of this one. I think you might actually be able to since town is very apathetic this game. If you are town, I'd be very, very surprised. Then again, the way most of town is playing this game, I wouldn't actually be totally shocked.

Anyway, I am more than willing to make a sacrifice to find out. I also hope with this sacrifice, town will wake up and actually play again and scumhunt again and not stupidly vote the most active player with terrible reasoning. 

Oh and FYI, Wake and SR have been posting over at MS, especially Titus so don't let her use any excuse for why she isn't here.

I just saw that Cafe posted so I will hold my vote while I answer here and then vote myself in a separate post. Don't worry Grandma. You'll get your mislynch soon enough and well before deadline.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Cafe and I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> So why would Moonglow vote House if he was scum and knew that House was dead?
> 
> I agree about the editing.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know he was dead, even though I perused the previous posts, I never saw the night kill action..
Click to expand...


Then how did you know you could post? How did you know you were alive?  Did you expect one of us to say, Hey Moon, you can't post, scum killed you last night? I think it is even stranger you happened to vote for House- the very one scum killed out of ALL of us. Someone whose plan you just said YOU Agreed with about the Vampire!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I claimed because I am beyond frustrated with this game for a variety of reasons. It's like banging my head against the wall trying to play. Feel free to lynch me. You'll find out that I'm telling the truth.
> 
> Just remember town, that scum knowing about this, will try hard to lynch me now so they can use their NK to try to target who they think the JoaT is.
> 
> So look out for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do FA, makes sure you blame me for everything and never look at any other person's behavor including your own. I am not going to respond to anything you said. I am so done with this game it isn't even funny. I doubt I will sign up for another one here. I have asked repeatedly for another vote so I can self-hammer. I am still waiting for that. Otherwise, I have nothing else to say to you or any one else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, what are you doing Wolf? Why would you want to self-hammer while you claim JOAT? I understand frustration, I am there, really. I understand your frustration with the game- I really, really do.
> 
> With that said, I agree with Shai timing is off Wolf, the same way you thought Wakes timing was off IIRC and Houses as well. You chastised both for claiming and or using a gambit- I think you called both scum as well. I thought House may have been pulling a gambit and was not the Joat,( given his comments to you -while you were telling him the plan was screwed up/backfired) then given your post where you said you would hammer Wake ( right before you claimed Joat)  which would leave our most powerful PR dead (you)  if Wake is being truthful. It made little sense, along with your statement scum will have a hard time figuring out who the Joat is- after you claimed or was it in your post you claimed in.
> 
> What I am saying is- I hope you can see why there is trepidation about your claim- there should be with ANYONE'S CLAIM. Who cares, right? If you are town, allow us to play the game, *keep playing the game*!. EVERYONE here needs to weigh each claim to see if we are reading people right- to see if it makes sense.  Just because one does,- does not mean it is personal, its the game and not directed at you. I also get you are frustrated from lack of posts, I am guilty of this and am catching up, but slowly, and I know the feeling as if you are the only one playing. Take a deep breath and walk away for a few. With your last few posts I am reading frustrated town- for now. But I have/am waffling back and forth on your read ( due to what I mentioned above) , but please don't give up.
Click to expand...


I am not claiming JOAT. My ability is called a Disguiser: I choose one person to visit at night and if they are NK'd by scum, I take over their role. I would only take over as JOAT if they were NK'd and I visited them. It's why I visited House N1 and one of the reasons I was frustrated that he pulled the gambit he did. I already said I claimed under stress which is a bad habit of mine. PR's stress me out when I start being run up and wagoned. I consider my ability a potential PR. I never called House scum. I said I would hammer Wake if it looked like he was scum and was going down so that I'd die if he was hammered. I no longer think he is scum. Just a little FYI. I don't think you are either Cafe. I am townreading you both. 

If anyone has anything else they'd like to ask me or want to know before deadline, I'd be happy to discuss things with town before I hammer myself. If I don't hear anything in two hours, I'll go ahead.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 194: I thought Moon’s post 190 was strange because I did not see any advice offered (except his quoting Wolf saying “everyone can kiss her ass if they have a problem with her” and he said:
> 
> “_Thanks for the advice maybe I can use it next time I am scummy in a game...”_Post 190 by Moon
> 
> Why would he kiss her ass "next time" he was scummy in a game? – That was how I read it. His post seemed to come out of the blue, so I questioned him on it, the way "next time" was worded caught my eye.
> 
> BUT before Moon could reply Wolf quoted my post to Moonglow in her post 197, saying she thought Moon was replying to her post 189 where she said:
> 
> “_If you read the Dead PT link, Jingle has some great scum advice in there for newbies. Might be fun to check out”._ (Wolf 197)
> 
> The posts stood out for me until Wolf pointed me to the post he may have been replying to, when I first questioned Moon, I wondered if Wolf may be warning Moon his posts were coming off as scummy and I also thought she might have been laying a trip up for him too if she thought he was scummy.
> 
> I am not sure what you want from me concerning any other posts in your first paragraph or your second. if I have missed something let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying here that you thought Moonglow was scummy but then decided he was not after Wolf explained things?  I'm not sure I'm following you here.
Click to expand...


No, not at all. These posts were from day


Shaitra said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> My 194: I thought Moon’s post 190 was strange because I did not see any advice offered (except his quoting Wolf saying “everyone can kiss her ass if they have a problem with her” and he said:
> 
> “_Thanks for the advice maybe I can use it next time I am scummy in a game...”_Post 190 by Moon
> 
> Why would he kiss her ass "next time" he was scummy in a game? – That was how I read it. His post seemed to come out of the blue, so I questioned him on it, the way "next time" was worded caught my eye.
> 
> BUT before Moon could reply Wolf quoted my post to Moonglow in her post 197, saying she thought Moon was replying to her post 189 where she said:
> 
> “_If you read the Dead PT link, Jingle has some great scum advice in there for newbies. Might be fun to check out”._ (Wolf 197)
> 
> The posts stood out for me until Wolf pointed me to the post he may have been replying to, when I first questioned Moon, I wondered if Wolf may be warning Moon his posts were coming off as scummy and I also thought she might have been laying a trip up for him too if she thought he was scummy.
> 
> I am not sure what you want from me concerning any other posts in your first paragraph or your second. if I have missed something let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying here that you thought Moonglow was scummy but then decided he was not after Wolf explained things?  I'm not sure I'm following you here.
Click to expand...


No, that was not what I was saying at all. Wolf and Moon were having a conversation, and I may have jumped to conclusions- given Wolf pointed to a post I did not see prior to Moonglows response.


----------



## CaféAuLait

"post were from Day 1"- Shai- is what it should read. Damn I hate this forum software. I start to type something up, it disappears and when I hit post, it's there along with my new post I started since the 1st disappeared and then I have the same quote twice. Gerrrr.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-I don't know if Moon is scum or not. I an explain that convo for you if it would help though. I posted a link to a game and I said to check the Dead PT at the end of it because Jingle put some really good advice in there for newbscum to be able to use and it might be interesting for us all to read. Moonglow thanked me for that and said he's use it next time he was scummy in a game. I think his word choice this game has been too careful. His post where he said he is as town as he wanted to be is a good example of that. I don't know if he's scum or typical Moonglow. The kiss my ass joke he made was in regards to me giving some cases in response to House saying I wasn't playing my town game at the beginning of the game and saying if anyone wants more out of me after doing that-directed at House-they can kiss my ass. So then Moonglow made a joke asking me for something. It was humor and not meant to be serious.

I'm not trying to protect or make excuses for Moonglow. I'm just trying to explain my role in these conversations to help you figure out if you are reading him right or not.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> OK, a couple of things.  I don't understand why Wolf claimed with only a couple of votes on her.  That doesn't make sense to me because from the games I've played in on Mafia Scum, it's frowned upon to claim before L-1.
> 
> Wake's play here is definitely different from his play on MS.  But I do understand his comment about trying to create and maintain a player base here.
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of FA_Q2's post.  In some ways it looks like an attempt to spin Wolf up.  I need to review his posts to see if that's what's going on.


 
wait she claimed? How did I miss that?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, a couple of things.  I don't understand why Wolf claimed with only a couple of votes on her.  That doesn't make sense to me because from the games I've played in on Mafia Scum, it's frowned upon to claim before L-1.
> 
> Wake's play here is definitely different from his play on MS.  But I do understand his comment about trying to create and maintain a player base here.
> 
> I'm not sure what to make of FA_Q2's post.  In some ways it looks like an attempt to spin Wolf up.  I need to review his posts to see if that's what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait she claimed? How did I miss that?
Click to expand...


You have got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Avatar4321

no. Why would I kid about that?

and other than joat and psych what could you claim?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> no. Why would I kid about that?
> 
> and other than most and psych what could you claim?



Read the damn thread Avi!!


----------



## Grandma

Why did Avi's quote autocorrect from "joat" to "most"?

Silly forum software...


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Deadline is 11/11/14, @ 8PM central.*

So, let me sum up. Several of you are not paying attention to the thread. Two of you have not voted at all D2. Several of you have barely posted content. Several of you can't be bothered to come back to the thread before deadline despite posting elsewhere. No one is interested in playing or having any discussion this game. No one is explaining or discussing their votes. No one has given reads.

I am going to have to hammer myself to avoid a NL situation. I am town and did not lie about my ability. But it really doesn't matter as it seems some of you didn't even know I had it.

*Vote: Wolfsister77*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 2.4*​*Moonglow (1)*: CafeAuLait
*LYNCH!!! Wolfsister77 (5)*: Avatar4321, ScarletRage, FA_Q2, Grandma, Wolfsister77
*Avatar4321 (1)*: Moonglow


*Not Voting*: Shaitra, Wake

*V/NA (No access) - Shaitra - 11/13 thru 11/15*

*With 9 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/11/14, @ 8PM central.

~ No talking about the game outside of this game thread.
~ No editing/deleting posts allowed.
~ Voting for yourself goes against your win condition.

“The world as we have created it is a process of our thinking. It cannot be changed without changing our thinking.” 
― Albert Einstein*


*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5

2.1 2.2 2.3*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

All dressed up in her favorite hat for the witching hour, Wolfsister had one more hour before she had to be back home. The potion she drank that turned her into a black cat for the evening was her reward for doing favors for her keeper. "Who knew the life of a Goblin could be so hard and thankless?" she said to herself.

The evil witch she worked for would certainly be happy with the surprise she had left before she went out for the evening, or would she? Finding the perfect specimens for mysterious potions and spells wasn't all it was cracked up to be, especially when the evil witch and her friends got together at times.






Thinking her life would be better if she were to remain a black cat forever, Wolfsister decided to wait until the witch and her cronies were belligerent and half passed out before making a final run for freedom. 






Tossing her favorite hat aside for one left hanging on the top of a broom, Wolfsister hopped on and took off by the light of the moon.​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*It is now Night 2.

Night Actions Deadline is 11/13/14, @ 8PM central.*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Once upon a time, 2 Ghouls had a wicked dream of carrying out a Night Kill against a poor, unsuspecting soul.
With visions of blood and gore running rampant in their heads, the evil duo set out to accomplish their goal.






To their horror, a monstrous ice storm soon hit, covering their tracks and leaving everything around frozen for miles and miles.






Upon hearing of the incoming ice storm, one lucky individual decided to commute to warmer ground long before the Ghouls had even started on their arduous trek, but not before setting up security cameras in case someone tried to break in.

This is the picture those cameras caught:










*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*It is now Day 3.

With 8 players, it takes 5 to lynch.

Not Voting (8)
Moonglow ♂
Avatar4321 ♂
ScarletRage ♀
Grandma ♀
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀
FA_Q2 ♂

Deadline is 11/20/14, @ 8PM central.*​


----------



## Grandma

Aye, your storylines are awesome.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> Aye, your storylines are awesome.



Would you believe I make them up right as I'm posting them? LOL


----------



## Grandma

I'd have to have them worked out before the game even started. Good job!


----------



## Wake

Good job on your game so far. I'm liking it a lot! 

I can't believe nobody died. Take that, Scum! 

So, where should we take it from here guys?


----------



## Wake

Who else is getting Scumvibes from Avatar?


----------



## Grandma

I'm not sure. He kind of wavers back and forth, and then again, he's got some RL stuff going on. Hard to say.

I'm going to re-read the whole thread yet again, and try to come up with a reads list.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Why did Avi's quote autocorrect from "joat" to "most"?
> 
> Silly forum software...



I saw this post and wondered if she was leaving us a clue, I don't think that was an autocorrect Grandma. What do you think?

Wolf, I wish you had stayed and did not self hammer, ignore the BS and play, don't let it get to you.

Avatar, I don't understand how you did not see her claim. It had been the topic of discussion in several posts.

@Aye,  quick question/clarification, - scum did not kill anyone, it does not mean they managed to convert the vampire, does it?


----------



## Grandma

Whoever escaped the kill was a Commuter and left before Scum got to him/her.

The Vampire is still Town.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Avi's quote autocorrect from "joat" to "most"?
> 
> Silly forum software...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this post and wondered if she was leaving us a clue, I don't think that was an autocorrect Grandma. What do you think?
Click to expand...


Not much of a clue. I can't figure it out.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Avi's quote autocorrect from "joat" to "most"?
> 
> Silly forum software...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this post and wondered if she was leaving us a clue, I don't think that was an autocorrect Grandma. What do you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much of a clue. I can't figure it out.
Click to expand...


When I saw it, I thought she purposely changed the letters to and M and an S, maybe representing initials of those she thought were scum. That's all I could come up with. "*M*", "*S*" or  "MS", "SM", or of course S&M, maybe she was telling us she is kinky. Maybe I have completely lost it. Ignore me. Gah. Seriously, I don't think that was an autocorrect.


----------



## Grandma

Mo = Moonglow and st = Scarlet?

But since she self-hammered she could have just come right out and said it, no need for crumbing.


----------



## Grandma

Or st = Shaitra. But Wolf wasn't a cop, so she didn't have anything on anyone. Just suspicions.


----------



## FA_Q2

That is a rather interesting twist.  No one died.  

If we have a commuter as grandma suggests then we have one hell of a strong power.  That could be very powerful.  Unfortunately, we have not learned a whole lot though.  I am at a loss for scum reads going into day three.


----------



## Avatar4321

so who tried to kill me?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> Who else is getting Scumvibes from Avatar?


 
interesting. I commute over night missing being night killed and you are suddenly scum reading me.

seems like a good place to start

*vote wake*

can't go for the night kill so you go for the lynch?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Avi's quote autocorrect from "joat" to "most"?
> 
> Silly forum software...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this post and wondered if she was leaving us a clue, I don't think that was an autocorrect Grandma. What do you think?
> 
> Wolf, I wish you had stayed and did not self hammer, ignore the BS and play, don't let it get to you.
> 
> Avatar, I don't understand how you did not see her claim. It had been the topic of discussion in several posts.
> 
> @Aye,  quick question/clarification, - scum did not kill anyone, it does not mean they managed to convert the vampire, does it?
Click to expand...


NO, the vampire was not converted.


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is getting Scumvibes from Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting. I commute over night missing being night killed and you are suddenly scum reading me.
> 
> seems like a good place to start
> 
> *vote wake*
> 
> can't go for the night kill so you go for the lynch?
Click to expand...


Um, you seem awfully jumpy.

This is the first I'm hearing about commuting.

I simply asked who else is getting Scumvibes on you, as in gut feelings, and you then retort with a claim of being a Commuter, while then voting for me, which looks an awful lot like an omgus. If you're that defensive when a question is asked about you, maybe I should interrogate you a bit for now, because an overly-defensive reaction like that sort of pings on my radar.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is getting Scumvibes from Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting. I commute over night missing being night killed and you are suddenly scum reading me.
> 
> seems like a good place to start
> 
> *vote wake*
> 
> can't go for the night kill so you go for the lynch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you seem awfully jumpy.
> 
> This is the first I'm hearing about commuting.
> 
> I simply asked who else is getting Scumvibes on you, as in gut feelings, and you then retort with a claim of being a Commuter, while then voting for me, which looks an awful lot like an omgus. If you're that defensive when a question is asked about you, maybe I should interrogate you a bit for now, because an overly-defensive reaction like that sort of pings on my radar.
Click to expand...

Without a counter claim though the commuter is really the only town confirmed player that we have.

At this point, scum know who the commuter is and that means revealing has absolutely no downside.  If Avatar is fake claiming then the real commuter should claim.  If he is actually claiming then he is essentially confirmed town.  We really need to concentrate on keeping confirmed town alive rather than lynching them.


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> Without a counter claim though the commuter *is really the only town confirmed player that we have.*
> 
> At this point, scum know who the commuter is and that means revealing has absolutely no downside.  If Avatar is fake claiming then the real commuter should claim.  If he is actually claiming then he is essentially confirmed town.  We really need to concentrate on keeping confirmed town alive rather than lynching them.



Not necessarily. All the supposed abilities have been completely randomized, like with the special abilities in USMB#5. For all we know he could be Scum with the ability or, if he were capable of true deviousness, have him and his partner no-kill and then say he's a Commuter (X-Shot?), and then enjoy town-confirmed status. Aye's flavor makes it sound like maybe that's not the case, but I need to be certain.

*Aye, did Scum for sure attempt to NK last Night?
*
If so then I'm inclined to think he's Town, but I've seen a lot of devious strategies over the years which makes me cautious with undertones of justified paranoia. If there's even a 5% chance that he's devious Scum, it's too much to go ahead and assume he's confirmed. 

*Likely he was given the Commuter ability, whether X-Shot or not, because there's no Commuter in the initial Setup in the OP. Commuter's are typically either X-Shot or non-consecutive, else' they're invincible every Night.*


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is getting Scumvibes from Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting. I commute over night missing being night killed and you are suddenly scum reading me.
> 
> seems like a good place to start
> 
> *vote wake*
> 
> can't go for the night kill so you go for the lynch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, you seem awfully jumpy.
> 
> This is the first I'm hearing about commuting.
> 
> I simply asked who else is getting Scumvibes on you, as in gut feelings, and you then retort with a claim of being a Commuter, while then voting for me, which looks an awful lot like an omgus. If you're that defensive when a question is asked about you, maybe I should interrogate you a bit for now, because an overly-defensive reaction like that sort of pings on my radar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without a counter claim though the commuter is really the only town confirmed player that we have.
> 
> At this point, scum know who the commuter is and that means revealing has absolutely no downside.  If Avatar is fake claiming then the real commuter should claim.  If he is actually claiming then he is essentially confirmed town.  We really need to concentrate on keeping confirmed town alive rather than lynching them.
Click to expand...

 
I got the ability to commute in the trick or treat handout. I am town but I don't think me getting that is indicative of me being town if the trick and treats were randomized.

the scum targeted me though but I used it last night.

I don't think anyone can counter claim me though.

I jumped on wakes post because since odds are good that the scum targeted me, they failed which means they need a lynch on me now. He comes on immediately asking if I look scummy after a failed night kill on me? I find that hugely suspicious


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *Once upon a time, 2 Ghouls had a wicked dream of carrying out a Night Kill against a poor, unsuspecting soul.
> With visions of blood and gore running rampant in their heads, the evil duo set out to accomplish their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To their horror, a monstrous ice storm soon hit, covering their tracks and leaving everything around frozen for miles and miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon hearing of the incoming ice storm, one lucky individual decided to commute to warmer ground long before the Ghouls had even started on their arduous trek, but not before setting up security cameras in case someone tried to break in.
> 
> This is the picture those cameras caught:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


 
wake the night action specifically says the scum targeted someone and someone commuted out of town

that was me


----------



## Avatar4321

btw with all the crumbs I left day one you guys should have been townreading me a while now


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *Aye, did Scum for sure attempt to NK last Night?*



Yes, as stated in Post 1215, scum attempted a NK, but weren't successful.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a counter claim though the commuter *is really the only town confirmed player that we have.*
> 
> At this point, scum know who the commuter is and that means revealing has absolutely no downside.  If Avatar is fake claiming then the real commuter should claim.  If he is actually claiming then he is essentially confirmed town.  We really need to concentrate on keeping confirmed town alive rather than lynching them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. All the supposed abilities have been completely randomized, like with the special abilities in USMB#5. For all we know he could be Scum with the ability or, if he were capable of true deviousness, have him and his partner no-kill and then say he's a Commuter (X-Shot?), and then enjoy town-confirmed status. Aye's flavor makes it sound like maybe that's not the case, but I need to be certain.
> 
> *Aye, did Scum for sure attempt to NK last Night?
> *
> If so then I'm inclined to think he's Town, but I've seen a lot of devious strategies over the years which makes me cautious with undertones of justified paranoia. If there's even a 5% chance that he's devious Scum, it's too much to go ahead and assume he's confirmed.
> 
> *Likely he was given the Commuter ability, whether X-Shot or not, because there's no Commuter in the initial Setup in the OP. Commuter's are typically either X-Shot or non-consecutive, else' they're invincible every Night.*
Click to expand...

The attempted kill post hinted strongly there is a commuter.

You claimed that your ability reveal was a town action.  Now you are here stating the opposite because Avatar revealed commuter.  Given that Aye's post points extreemly heavy at not only a commuter but that same commuter was also targeted I find it odd that you would scum read Avatar out of the gate.


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Aye, did Scum for sure attempt to NK last Night?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as stated in Post 1215, scum attempted a NK, but weren't successful.
Click to expand...

And now it is confirmed.  Avatar is town unless there is a counter claim.


----------



## Avatar4321

I almost hope there is a counter. We can get one if there is


----------



## Wake

FA_Q2 said:


> The attempted kill post hinted strongly there is a commuter.
> 
> You claimed that your ability reveal was a town action.  Now you are here stating the opposite because Avatar revealed commuter.  Given that Aye's post points extreemly heavy at not only a commuter but that same commuter was also targeted I find it odd that you would scum read Avatar out of the gate.



Now that I have clarification from Avatar, I now understand that he's Town. I'm currently in 3 other games, and haven't been able to put much focus on this one. 

Since AVi's basically confTown now, what do you think Avi?


----------



## Wake

*From Aye.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> interesting. I commute over night missing being night killed and you are suddenly scum reading me.



I get your suspicion, the only question I have is if scum's failed NK truly means commuter , *if* *it could be anything else*, *you may have outed your ability for no reason, giving scum an advantage*. 

I also have a few observations here.

You threw a naked vote up for Wolf and others follow suit, she claimed- when she had 2 votes, and you say to Shaitra pages later, “Wait she claimed” (1206) Wolf says “yes”, and then you say to Wolf “and other than joat and psych what could you claim?”, (1208) kinda implying she is lying and there are no other abilities- when you have one or are claiming one? *Not to mention* *Wolf’s claim is restated in post 1202 and you asked Shai in post 1206 if Wolf claimed? A mere 4 posts later?*

IMO You kinda egged Wolf on (unintentionally or not)  by implying she was lying about her claim and implied there were no other abilities ( even though Aye was quite clear she passed out abilities) _all the while YOU KNEW there were abilities out there- given you are claiming one._

Wolf is getting more and more upset as we can see by her posts (1209) and instead of reading to see what she claimed- you act as if she is lying further, by saying, “what else could you have claimed aside from Joat or psych?” Even though she had been stating what she was for pages and just posts 4 above your initial question to Shai. SR also said she has never seen Wolf's ability given to town (obviously she was wrong).

Why didn’t you read back and pull your vote before she hammered herself? I was suspicious of Wolf, but I finally got she was frustrated as all get out and playing as she does when town while she was contemplating self-hammering over pure frustration with us for not following along with the game.

I agree with Wolf, (1211) I don’t get this not reading the game. Some not knowing who is claiming what. _Of course, we also have people not even knowing who scum NKed, and thinking they can play the game without that information or even knowing if they are alive (Moonglow) and voting for dead players- Something I still find highly suspicious._

Avatar, I had you pretty much as town, but am confused as all get out given the Wolf situation. It seems we rip ourselves to shreds, while scum are probably wringing their hands and laughing at us- all the while we are doing their job for them. I get life and I hope this is not coming off as a condemnation of you- I know you were sick, as was I. But, I think we all owe it to one other to try and catch up if we are out for a few pages- to see what has transpired before we may unintentionally push someone over the edge.


----------



## Wake

I need to find time to get into this game. I feel like more than a couple players are escaping my radar, and coasting in the background, and it's making me paranoid.


----------



## Avatar4321

the ability of the commuter ability is I can be out of town for nk so there was little risk of me exposing myself.

especially if it draws out the scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

as for wolf, she didnt have to self vote. now did she have to openly sheep people or act scummy.

there were no other wagons we could have changed our votes to. We could have gone into the nk with no lynch. Not ideal. But it would have been a better play for wolf.

as for missing her claim, I've been playing 4 different games. and I wasn't thinking claiming abilities is the same as a role claim.


----------



## Grandma

It's quiet in here today. 

Where is everyone?


----------



## Shaitra

I just got back off V/LA.  Totally off-topic, we closed on our new house yesterday, yea!

I'm going to be re-reading and catching up.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> It's quiet in here today.
> 
> Where is everyone?



Sick, working, almost wiped out three times on the way from work. Apparently, Nature thought it fun to start with a freak snowstorm, and my snow tires need to be replaced. Nothing gets your blood pumping like a semi coming at you at 50 mph.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick, working, almost wiped out three times on the way from work. Apparently, Nature thought it fun to start with a freak snowstorm, and my snow tires need to be replaced. Nothing gets your blood pumping like a semi coming at you at 50 mph.
Click to expand...


 You might want to take the back roads for a day or two.


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick, working, almost wiped out three times on the way from work. Apparently, Nature thought it fun to start with a freak snowstorm, and my snow tires need to be replaced. Nothing gets your blood pumping like a semi coming at you at 50 mph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take the back roads for a day or two.
Click to expand...

I do just to avoid the cops....


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick, working, almost wiped out three times on the way from work. Apparently, Nature thought it fun to start with a freak snowstorm, and my snow tires need to be replaced. Nothing gets your blood pumping like a semi coming at you at 50 mph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take the back roads for a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do just to avoid the cops....
Click to expand...


State boys prowl the 4-lanes. County cops sit on the 2-lane highways. Township cops are everywhere.

But somehow I get the feeling that Wake doesn't have any outstanding warrants.


----------



## Wake

I was on a county road.

The snow was fluffy and accumulating.

It was so bad I had to go 10-15 mph just to avoid fishtailing/wiping out. I'd brake just a bit and my car would violently slide left and right. And in my panic I'd turn right when sliding left, which isn't what the DMV book recommends. It was white-knuckle driving, and took me 25 additional minutes just to get home.


----------



## Grandma

Put the car in 2nd gear. It stops faster without using the brakes.


----------



## FA_Q2

Well, I hope we can get the game swinging some today - I am leaving tomorrow and will have very spotty attendance here.  I should be able to read the thread at least once a day but I will have to respond on my phone.  That is never very fun.

What are everyone's reads at this point?


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> What are everyone's reads at this point?



I'm still working on mine.

What are yours?


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are everyone's reads at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on mine.
> 
> What are yours?
Click to expand...

As I said in the beginning I don't have a lot to go on.

I am not convinced that Moonglow is scum.  The case against him is quite weak.

I believe avatar is town.

I an null on you and wake.  

Cafe is not really playing herself this game and that has me wondering if she is scum.  She is acting like she is getting worked up, something that I have not seen from Cafe before even when she was being called nasty things by other players.  Considering I think cafe is normally the strongest town player here I am reading her as scum this game so far.

SR has been absent.  This was known though and she was gone from the other game as well.  Not much of anything on SR sa of yet.  I'll have to go back through her posts later when I have time though.  I will say that the sad attempt to cover house was townish but may have been a ploy.

Shai - never can read shai.  She does not say enough for a good read.

I guess that leaves Cafe as my top read currently.  Its not a very strong one though.  I would like to make a better case but I just don't see it at the moment.


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick, working, almost wiped out three times on the way from work. Apparently, Nature thought it fun to start with a freak snowstorm, and my snow tires need to be replaced. Nothing gets your blood pumping like a semi coming at you at 50 mph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take the back roads for a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do just to avoid the cops....
Click to expand...

 
I don't know if you are joking or scum telling here. It's comments like this that convinced us to correctly lynch you game one.

jack if you haven't investigated moonglow or used your investigations up I recommend investigating him


----------



## Avatar4321

I've been posting less because I took a seasonal job. I've been doing ten hour days


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are everyone's reads at this point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on mine.
> 
> What are yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said in the beginning I don't have a lot to go on.
> 
> I am not convinced that Moonglow is scum.  The case against him is quite weak.
> 
> I believe avatar is town.
> 
> I an null on you and wake.
> 
> Cafe is not really playing herself this game and that has me wondering if she is scum.  *She is acting like she is getting worked up, something that I have not seen from Cafe before even when she was being called nasty things by other players. * Considering I think cafe is normally the strongest town player here I am reading her as scum this game so far.
> 
> SR has been absent.  This was known though and she was gone from the other game as well.  Not much of anything on SR sa of yet.  I'll have to go back through her posts later when I have time though.  I will say that the sad attempt to cover house was townish but may have been a ploy.
> 
> Shai - never can read shai.  She does not say enough for a good read.
> 
> I guess that leaves Cafe as my top read currently.  Its not a very strong one though.  I would like to make a better case but I just don't see it at the moment.
Click to expand...


(emphasis added)

Yeah, I can see how it may come off that way FA, however there was no "acting" involved. I have never played 2 games prior, and honestly have no clue how everyone does not have their scum reads bleed together when playing more than one game, unless playing with completely different people. I have done it for this game and I think the other game is still skewing how I look at this one. I have been having issues with _getting irritated in this game, when my irritation belonged in the other as well._

*I will never play two games again.* The other game which is now closed, irritated me terribly. Life issues also upset me, and I took things to heart, even some things not directed at me.

However, I latched onto the post I believe you are referring to for a few reasons- other than me being upset Wolf being told she sucked, a few times in a row. *We already had House threaten to quit and replace out, due to his irritation level- something totally unlike him and then Wolf was getting more upset.* I did not want to see the game ruined due to meltdowns - to include my possible own.

There is another reason I quoted that post I think you are referring to as well, I suppose it does not matter now since Wolf is dead. I thought Grandma was crumbing Wolf was the vampire, Grandma kept saying “_You Suck_” to Wolf. So, I thought maybe Grandma was trying to say something without saying it, I thought she maybe she got some detecting ability, but obviously I am wrong- since Wolf was plain town and not the vampire. My other suspicion was Grandma may have been crumbing Vampire to scum as well, by saying suck several times to Wolf.  I haven’t the slightest clue anymore. No one seems to be playing much, seems many are playing other games which are keeping them from this one- or have real life going on as well.

Other than that, I don’t have much- aside from believing scum must have had a part in pushing Wolf. I also believe one scum is probably on her wagon- or pushed her on purpose. So, it confused me when Avatar seemed to be egging her on, ( Which he explained after I asked him) I had  a pretty much town read on Avatar because of what I picked up Day 1 (still do). Basically, null on you. I have nothing on SR at all, the only thing I saw was a sheep vote for Wolf from her- But she was V/LA. Unless people play more it will be impossible IMO. I am having issues participating too, so I can’t point fingers at anyone.


----------



## Wake

I'm fairly behind in this game. Embroiled in others.

If memory serves, we're at seven players, correct?

The game's been pretty neat so far. I'm liking the subtle abilities.


----------



## Grandma

Cafe - I wasn't crumbing. I was blatantly telling Wolf that her game sucked. I'll be more specific so that what I said won't be mistaken for snark. 
Wolf is an alpha player. She likes to take a leadership position, which is not a bad idea, especially when players are in multiple games on multiple boards and others are V/LA. 
The problem is that while she was a leader, she was guessing terribly. A case of the blind leading the blind, as it were. Nothing personal and no crumbing. Just pointing out a problem.

Oh, Cafe, I may have figured something else out - late. The joat to most correction. Wolf had a shot at picking up on one ability, so instead of being a Jack Of All Trades, she was a Master At One Trade. Potentially.


----------



## Grandma

Master Of Some Trade, I  mean.


----------



## Grandma

So far I'm seeing Cafe as Town and Avi leaning Town.

Will read on more players tonight.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Cafe - I wasn't crumbing. I was blatantly telling Wolf that her game sucked. I'll be more specific so that what I said won't be mistaken for snark.
> Wolf is an alpha player. She likes to take a leadership position, which is not a bad idea, especially when players are in multiple games on multiple boards and others are V/LA.
> The problem is that while she was a leader, she was guessing terribly. A case of the blind leading the blind, as it were. Nothing personal and no crumbing. Just pointing out a problem.
> 
> Oh, Cafe, I may have figured something else out - late. The joat to most correction. Wolf had a shot at picking up on one ability, so instead of being a Jack Of All Trades, she was a Master At One Trade. Potentially.




LOL

I thought for sure that is what you meant, that was one reason I quoted that post, thinking others may pick up on it too without scum seeing it. Aside from my sheer irritation at the moment ( relating to elsewhere) and hoping things were not spiraling out of control -where more people may possible ask to replace our or quit, and having a possible meltdown myself TBH.

That correction still bugs me, I don't know why she did not just say, like you said, she was not claiming a cop . Maybe it's nothing. You were probably right. BUT Her claim really confused me, I though she was claiming she took House's JOAT ability - if Wolf had not lynched herself- scum may have targeted her next- BUT she could have been setting a trap too ( like House did IMO) - *so if we have a watcher- they can watch the potential target and catch scum*, however I did not understand what she was saying until I came back to the game ( after she hammered herself) and saw her explanation.

She said she could grab someone's ability* each night though, if scum killed someone she targeted*, so she could have ended up being a very powerful asset for us or a very dangerous one to scum ( if she could use more than one ability per night or if she just kept grabbing abilities scum thought they were killing off) OR if scum targeted her -we would have lost every ability we have with  one NK, if she had picked up more than one through the course of the game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> I'm fairly behind in this game. Embroiled in others.
> 
> If memory serves, we're at seven players, correct?
> 
> The game's been pretty neat so far. I'm liking the subtle abilities.




Why did you think Avatar was possibly scummy Wake, Day 3 start? I saw you questioning him before Wolf self-lynched, but I don't think you gave any reasons, I may have missed something though. What do you think about Wolf's wagon?  Also,  I see you too are dealing with r/l issues and other games, but I think if someone signs up for a game they need to at least try to play or keep up with the games they signed up for- that is not just directed at you BTW. I know there are several others playing other games too.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> There is another reason I quoted that post I think you are referring to as well, I suppose it does not matter now since Wolf is dead. I thought Grandma was crumbing Wolf was the vampire, Grandma kept saying “_You Suck_” to Wolf. So, I thought maybe Grandma was trying to say something without saying it, I thought she maybe she got some detecting ability, but obviously I am wrong- since Wolf was plain town and not the vampire. My other suspicion was Grandma may have been crumbing Vampire to scum as well, by saying suck several times to Wolf. I haven’t the slightest clue anymore. No one seems to be playing much, seems many are playing other games which are keeping them from this one- or have real life going on as well.


Honestly, I took this as a scum indicator.  Grandma really seemed to be focusing on getting wolf to create more drama.  

I am still null on her though because this is not terribly out of character for her.


----------



## Moonglow

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is another reason I quoted that post I think you are referring to as well, I suppose it does not matter now since Wolf is dead. I thought Grandma was crumbing Wolf was the vampire, Grandma kept saying “_You Suck_” to Wolf. So, I thought maybe Grandma was trying to say something without saying it, I thought she maybe she got some detecting ability, but obviously I am wrong- since Wolf was plain town and not the vampire. My other suspicion was Grandma may have been crumbing Vampire to scum as well, by saying suck several times to Wolf. I haven’t the slightest clue anymore. No one seems to be playing much, seems many are playing other games which are keeping them from this one- or have real life going on as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I took this as a scum indicator.  Grandma really seemed to be focusing on getting wolf to create more drama.
> 
> I am still null on her though because this is not terribly out of character for her.
Click to expand...

I agree she is a rather abrasive person she is probably nice at times when it counts...


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick, working, almost wiped out three times on the way from work. Apparently, Nature thought it fun to start with a freak snowstorm, and my snow tires need to be replaced. Nothing gets your blood pumping like a semi coming at you at 50 mph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take the back roads for a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do just to avoid the cops....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> State boys prowl the 4-lanes. County cops sit on the 2-lane highways. Township cops are everywhere.
> 
> But somehow I get the feeling that Wake doesn't have any outstanding warrants.
Click to expand...

Then he needs to work on that issue....


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick, working, almost wiped out three times on the way from work. Apparently, Nature thought it fun to start with a freak snowstorm, and my snow tires need to be replaced. Nothing gets your blood pumping like a semi coming at you at 50 mph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take the back roads for a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do just to avoid the cops....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you are joking or scum telling here. It's comments like this that convinced us to correctly lynch you game one.
> 
> jack if you haven't investigated moonglow or used your investigations up I recommend investigating him
Click to expand...

Why waist a  an investigation when it is players other than myself that need read. It will just read Townie...


----------



## Grandma

Unofficial vote count:

Wake (1) - Avatar

Not voting: everyone else.

Deadline: Thursday evening.


This is the slowest Day ever.


----------



## Wake

My brain is frazzled.

Just worked my first 12hr hospital shift caring for patients with severe brain damage. Part madhouse, part intensive medical work. Friggin' exhausted. Only allowed to sit for 24 minutes. 36 blisters on feet. Ravenous, and eating 20 chicken nuggets and considering buying a large meal (never been this hungry before ever). Beat up, stiff, almost fell walking into restaurant because so beaten up and tired. 

Moved an 800lb client today in hoyer lift with 6 other staff. The smell was beyond horrible.


----------



## Grandma

I don't envy you, Wake. The burnout rate for that job has to be high.


----------



## Wake

Actually, as you say it's very high. I've smelt three smells today that I've never smelt before, and they were all horrible.

Accidentally spilt milk on a client while feeding her, so had to replace her clothes, all the linens, yada-yada. Felt bad about that, but she wasn't pissed with me over it. Not all of the clients in the hospital wings are not all otgether in their minds. It's those clients who bloody themselves horrifically by scratching and scratching and scratching until open skin and blood is everywhere, and those who are so incontinent of urine/feces that their skin is virtually flayed off, which means they're in excruciating, hellish pain every day they are cleaned. Writing this, I'm trying not to tear up, because I saw some miserable s*** today. People take their lives for granted, and so many people live in abject Hell in some of these hospitals, with few knowing it.

My nerves are still shot and tingling looking at the patches of ripped-open raw skin, and shrieking. Still hearing it, like it's seared into my memory. Their suffering was so palpable it's gripping me like a deathly shroud at the moment. I was told to get used to it, because it never stops, and rarely gets better. I think I'll go home, give my Mom a hug, spoil her with a surprise breakfast tomorrow, and never take her for granted again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Unofficial vote count:
> 
> Wake (1) - Avatar
> 
> Not voting: everyone else.
> 
> Deadline: Thursday evening.
> 
> 
> This is the slowest Day ever.



Very slow, but I am finding there is nothing to comment on, is everyone involved in games elsewhere?

 It seems we might need a prod for ScarletRage too AyeCantSeeYou. Her last post was Nov. 9th, I thought her V/LA ended on the 10th? It's now the 17th.

Shaitra congrats on your house!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's quiet in here today.
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick, working, almost wiped out three times on the way from work. Apparently, Nature thought it fun to start with a freak snowstorm, and my snow tires need to be replaced. Nothing gets your blood pumping like a semi coming at you at 50 mph.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might want to take the back roads for a day or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do just to avoid the cops....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know if you are joking or scum telling here. It's comments like this that convinced us to correctly lynch you game one.
> 
> jack if you haven't investigated moonglow or used your investigations up I recommend investigating him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why waist a  an investigation when it is players other than myself that need read. It will just read Townie...
Click to expand...


Who do you suggest for investigation Moon?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> My brain is frazzled.
> 
> Just worked my first 12hr hospital shift caring for patients with severe brain damage. Part madhouse, part intensive medical work. Friggin' exhausted. Only allowed to sit for 24 minutes. 36 blisters on feet. Ravenous, and eating 20 chicken nuggets and considering buying a large meal (never been this hungry before ever). Beat up, stiff, almost fell walking into restaurant because so beaten up and tired.
> 
> Moved an 800lb client today in hoyer lift with 6 other staff. The smell was beyond horrible.



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is another reason I quoted that post I think you are referring to as well, I suppose it does not matter now since Wolf is dead. I thought Grandma was crumbing Wolf was the vampire, Grandma kept saying “_You Suck_” to Wolf. So, I thought maybe Grandma was trying to say something without saying it, I thought she maybe she got some detecting ability, but obviously I am wrong- since Wolf was plain town and not the vampire. My other suspicion was Grandma may have been crumbing Vampire to scum as well, by saying suck several times to Wolf. I haven’t the slightest clue anymore. No one seems to be playing much, seems many are playing other games which are keeping them from this one- or have real life going on as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I took this as a scum indicator.  Grandma really seemed to be focusing on getting wolf to create more drama.
> 
> I am still null on her though because this is not terribly out of character for her.
Click to expand...


I thought about that too, but also thought scum would not be that blatant, I don't think so anyway, but I kept reverting back to some detecting ability due to the "you suck" thing.  I do know Grandma likes to poke sometimes, to include chrome bumpers in the eye as well.  ( I think I got it right that time, if I did not, apologies Grandma)


----------



## Grandma

Wake - Why aren't the incontinent patients using catheters?


----------



## Grandma

Anyway, here's my reads list:

Avatar4321 - Null, leaning Town.

CafeAuLait -  Town

FA_Q2 - Town

Grandma - Town

Moonglow - Scum, or at least Anti-Town

ScarletRage - Null

Shaitra - Null leaning hard to Scum

Wake - Null, leaning Scum.


So I'm looking at Moonglow, ScarletRage, Shaitra, and Wake. If Scarlet is Scum, then Wake is not, and vice versa.

*vote: Shaitra*


----------



## Shaitra

I am here and re-reading.  Been busy the last couple of days taking care of hubby.  He's heading up to the cottage and house for deer hunting season and to work on the house.  So I've not had a bunch of time to re-read.  But he leaves later this morning which frees up lots of time.

Grandma, why do you feel that of Scarlet and Wake, only one of them is scum?


----------



## Shaitra

*Vote: Wake
*
In my re-read, Wake is not providing reads on anyone.  He told House D1 that he would provide a read on House but never did it.  And he made that promise when there was still plenty of time D1 to do the read.  I also find the Super Saint claim suspicious.  He claimed to not remember the game he played with SR even though he agreed it was an "epic" game.  I can go back and get specific posts if you all need them.  I just didn't bother to write them down while I was reading.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Just a reminder to all players:

Posting in the game is not voluntary; it is mandatory! *

ScarletRage  has been sent a PM to remind her of the game.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> My brain is frazzled.
> 
> Just worked my first 12hr hospital shift caring for patients with severe brain damage. Part madhouse, part intensive medical work. Friggin' exhausted. Only allowed to sit for 24 minutes. 36 blisters on feet. Ravenous, and eating 20 chicken nuggets and considering buying a large meal (never been this hungry before ever). Beat up, stiff, almost fell walking into restaurant because so beaten up and tired.
> 
> Moved an 800lb client today in hoyer lift with 6 other staff. The smell was beyond horrible.


Now you know what a mason goes through every day..


----------



## Moonglow

The only scum read I can come up with is the weakest link, and that would be the lurkers..


*VOTE:SCARLET RAGE*


----------



## Wake

Alright. I'm online. Still tired, but willing to answer questions. Not interested in hunting through pages, though, so if you have a ton of questions please ask them in list form to help me out, please. My energy bottomed out last night, and I'm still recovering (feet are still numb/blistered/tingling). 

I'll read through and see if I can get back into the game.


----------



## Wake

Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Wake
> *
> In my re-read, Wake is not providing reads on anyone.  He told House D1 that he would provide a read on House but never did it.  And he made that promise when there was still plenty of time D1 to do the read.  I also find the Super Saint claim suspicious.  He claimed to not remember the game he played with SR even though he agreed it was an "epic" game.  I can go back and get specific posts if you all need them.  I just didn't bother to write them down while I was reading.



Actually, I did provide some reads earlier in the game, but with work and life making it impossible at times, it isn't going to happen. I'd like to see the post where I said I'd read House but didn't. As life is at the moment I'm, well, busy. It's not uncommon for me to forget or make general mistakes in a complicated game (or four at a time) when preoccupied. Usually during Day 1 I rarely provide reads on every single player because for me it requires a lot of energy. As for me being a Super Saint, we were all given random abilities. Wolfie had the Disguiser ability, and Avatar is a 1-Shot Commuter, I think (haven't had time to read the last 10 pages).

GundamSEED was an epic Mafia game for multiple reasons, but it happened many months ago, and some things, like the thing Scarlet was talking about, I did not remember. It's not practical. As time wears on the memory of it fades, and only the most outrageous and interesting aspects of the game are retained. 

So at this point I'm not really sure what your intent is, Shaitra. I don't think you'd try to capitalize on my lack of presence this game as Scum in order to obtain my mislynch. It'd probably be wise to check up on your meta when you were Scum in, I think, USMB #1? My inability to provide reads due to being busy and spread thin isn't indicative of alignment and, if you're pushing it in spite of that logic, it'd just bother me as to why you're doing it. Sort of like how it's scummy to use hyperbole. Personally I feel this is a poorly-obstructed case against me which can be easily be shattered with the flick of a finger. What I want from you now is a thorough explanation for why you are pushing this angle, Shaitra. I would also appreciate it if other players would weigh in, too.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Wake - Why aren't the incontinent patients using catheters?



It's a patients' rights issue. Sometimes they/their families won't allow them for whatever reasons.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Wake
> *
> In my re-read, Wake is not providing reads on anyone.  He told House D1 that he would provide a read on House but never did it.  And he made that promise when there was still plenty of time D1 to do the read.  I also find the Super Saint claim suspicious.  He claimed to not remember the game he played with SR even though he agreed it was an "epic" game.  I can go back and get specific posts if you all need them.  I just didn't bother to write them down while I was reading.


This case is rather suspicious for the reasons that wake stated as well as the timing - nothing on this until a vote appears on you.  I would like some specifics as well.  Can't really recap the thread myself until tomorrow because I am on my phone.  I do agree that the claim by wake is still suspicious.  

IF wake were the lynchee who would be willing to hammer?  Wake claims they will die with him.

The problem really is that we are all lurkers this game die to life events.  This make most votes based on little.

SR is a viable candidate as well.  Very hostile to wake and then nothing well past the v la date.  Not much from her the entire game.

For the most part I am not willing to lynch Avi, Moon or Cafe today.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wake - Why aren't the incontinent patients using catheters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a patients' rights issue. Sometimes they/their families won't allow them for whatever reasons.
Click to expand...


I think once flesh start taking on damage the families need to be kicked in the teeth.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Grandma, why do you feel that of Scarlet and Wake, only one of them is scum?



Because Scarlet has voted against Wake.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Wake
> *
> In my re-read, Wake is not providing reads on anyone.  He told House D1 that he would provide a read on House but never did it.  And he made that promise when there was still plenty of time D1 to do the read.  I also find the Super Saint claim suspicious.  He claimed to not remember the game he played with SR even though he agreed it was an "epic" game.  I can go back and get specific posts if you all need them.  I just didn't bother to write them down while I was reading.



While I agree Wake’s claim is dubious, I have few questions Shai, since you keep coming back to Wake’s ability claim, it’s coming off as tunneling IMO. I made a different argument about Wake Day 2 start, when I voted Wake, you did not cast a vote for Wake at the time. SR did and I think she was the only one who voted after I made my argument, then she shifted her vote to Wolfsister (confirmed dead town).  (There must be a least one scum on her wagon and yet another or the same one pushing her into meltdown mode IMO).

Scum then miss a NK and Grandma suggests there is a traveler, and Avatar claims traveler right after Grandma suggests it. What do you think about a claim of one of us being immune from a NK Shai? Seems just a powerful as Wake’s supposed claim, yes? Scum are screwed and we can will win since they can’t NK Avatar. Due to my town read on Avatar I believe him, (irritated at his Wolf vote and his seemingly not reading her claim), but believe him for now- but, I note you keep coming back to Wake’s claimed ability and it’s bothersome to me.

I don’t recall you being so vocal about Wolfsister’s claim of gaining every one of our abilities if she targeted one of us the same time as scum did for a NK. Wakes claim presents a double edge sword IMO. If we don’t believe him and mislynch- we lose someone to the hammer, him, and someone to NK. Wake argues voting early for him may be a scum tell. Convenient argument or true or just helpful to Wake? So, I don’t know what to make of it. Except, it made sense when he did say it- and confuses me even more so.

His claim almost presents a Schrödinger's cat paradox- IMO- Scum dead?- we dead to kill him,- scum lives- we dead as well- Maybe.- just like the damn cat. However, you keep arguing his claim is too far unbalanced for the game, but give no mention or hardly note our other powerful abilities claimed, e.g., Wolf and Avatar.

Tell me what you think of Avatar’s claim and Wolfsister’s claim please. They both are powerful abilities, wouldn’t you agree? You seem to be arguing a lot against Wake supposedly having this powerful ability, but when other powerful abilities are claimed, you kinda ignore them and it seems as if you are tunneling on Wake’s ability, but ignore the rest of the claimed powerful abilities. So I keep wondering if Wake is town and telling the truth, would scum push to lynch Wake to take out 3 of us in one day/night- putting us in a lylo situation if I am counting right?

*Would you be willing to hammer Wake if you think his claim is bunk? 

Lynching Wake scenarios: 

So let’s say Wake's claim is true.
*
We lynch wake, we lose 1  there, and then one of us will hammer, we lose a second townie there. Thirdly, we will lose another one of us for the NK. 3 of us dead. Bringing  total numbers to only 5 – with 2 scum left and 3 of us, (with one possibly being the vampire townie)- one more wrong lynch, we lose given scum’s NK- they win if I am counting correctly. LYLO, yes?

*There is another part to this as well.  we lynch Wake and his claim is true , after one of us hammers - this leaves 6 total left. 2 scum 4 of us- before the NK -BUT if scum manages to turn the vampire that night - it will be 3 scum and 3 town- BAM scum WINS- unless we manage to take out a scum, we will still be at lylo until the game finishes. Am I counting right here?*

Let’s say Wakes claim is true and - and scum don’t believe him. Of course this is a boon, they hammer and BOOM! 1 Scum is dead and they only have one scum left, 1 of them 4 of us, unless they convert the vampire its 2 scum 3 town.

Please correct me someone if my numbers are off.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> The only scum read I can come up with is the weakest link, and that would be the lurkers..
> 
> 
> *VOTE:SCARLET RAGE*



*Moonglow:* 64 posts
*ScarletRage:* 69 posts,

Okay, but even with lurking and not posting for a week she still has more posts then you though. I hope we all can put a little more effort in if life allows such. Not cracking on you here Moon, just hoping we all can devote a little more time.

Tell me Moon, why do you no longer suspect Avatar given your vote parking Day 2? Just wondering here, and why you saw him as scum to begin with?  And I’ll ask again, please, who do you think is a good candidate to be investigated?


With that said, Moon your post had me searching and while checking post content,  (which matters more than numbers IMO)  I am reminded SR, helped to get Wolf lynched and said a townie would not have Wolf’s claimed ability or said she never saw a townie with that ability. SR sheeped Avatar’s vote on Wolfsister ( after Avatar said Wolf was a wolf in sheep's clothing) AND the *SR said it was a “plan” (??) which had come together to trap Wolf*: post 1112

http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/official-usmb-mafia-game-8-gremlins-goblins-and-ghouls-oh-my.383366/page-38#post-10131827

And then SR asked “House” to join the resistance ( which I read as voting for Wolf)  but House is dead- scum had already killed House. Perhaps she meant Wake?

Wake then questions SR's vote for Wolfsister, post 1113. And SR comes back saying Wake is scum and tells Wolf she is not lining up people for lynches as Wolfsister alleges. (1140)- Wolf says such given SR said she wanted to see Grandma and Wake lynched, but was voting for Wolf.



ScarletRage 

What was this "plan"?


An aside:

Can anyone tell me what *'derping"* means?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 3.1*​*Wake (2)*: Avatar4321, Shaitra
*Shaitra (1)*: Grandma
*ScarletRage (1)*: Moonglow

*Not Voting*: Wake, ScarletRage, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait

*With 8 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/20/14, @ 8PM central.

~ No talking about the game outside of this game thread.
~ No editing/deleting posts allowed.
~ Voting for yourself goes against your win condition.

The difference between perseverance and obstinacy is that one comes from a strong will, and the other from a strong won't. ~Henry Ward Beecher*


*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5

2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4
*​


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm not sure what I think about wakes claim. It seems unlikely to me. In fact it seems likely to draw the night kill. if he isn't scum could he be the vampire?

I'm going to think of this. If it makes anyone feel better I'm willing to hammer wake if it comes to it.


----------



## Wake

I'm a bit lost in this game, and will attempt to get a footing in it when I can. 

If anyone can reason why the claim is bogus, which it isn't, please do so. 

As players know we were all given random abilities. Some are stronger than others. The reason I outed mine is because if I didn't, and a Town PR hammers, that Town PR is going to die. If I were Scum the last thing I would do is out this ability and bring all of this attention and scrutiny upon myself.


----------



## Grandma

We have less than 24 hours to lynch someone.

Avatar4321 - Lay out your case against Wake, please. I need a good reason to pull my vote off Shaitra.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm not sure what I think about wakes claim. It seems unlikely to me. In fact it seems likely to draw the night kill. if he isn't scum could he be the vampire?
> 
> I'm going to think of this. If it makes anyone feel better I'm willing to hammer wake if it comes to it.



I wondered the same about the NK. Why didn't scum take him out then? BUT also thought that if his ability is real- it is a boon to scum, it gets one more of us killed for a double lynch ( for the lack of better words)  if they don't hammer- all the while we think he is full of it and want to lynch him- then, they get a NK and get 3 of us in one day. All they have to do is be early on his wagon or keep pushing for his lynch. I also thought of another possibility last night as well, aside from him being possible scum fake claiming-What if he is scum and he does have that ability? WTF?

I honestly don't know what to think anymore and _I am surprised you are willing to hammer given you are claiming an ability which could win the game for us_. So you just confused me more.  I'm thinking of too many possibilities and getting caught up in a ton of  WIFOM. I have not read Wake as vampire yet- if he is and his ability is real we are screwed even further IMO.


----------



## Grandma

Cafe - I think Avi's ability is an X-shot, not permanent.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> I'm a bit lost in this game, and will attempt to get a footing in it when I can.
> 
> If anyone can reason why the claim is bogus, which it isn't, please do so.
> 
> As players know we were all given random abilities. Some are stronger than others. The reason I outed mine is because if I didn't, and a Town PR hammers, that Town PR is going to die. If I were Scum the last thing I would do is out this ability and bring all of this attention and scrutiny upon myself.



I think it would help us immensely to gage your claim and your alliance if you were posting a bit more, not asking for volumes here, I get life-, really I do.  I also think the timing of your claim has us wondering as well. However, others have claimed at weird times too- so that may be a moot point now. I get your points above though.


----------



## Grandma

> *There is another part to this as well. we lynch Wake and his claim is true , after one of us hammers - this leaves 6 total left. 2 scum 4 of us- before the NK -BUT if scum manages to turn the vampire that night - it will be 3 scum and 3 town- BAM scum WINS- unless we manage to take out a scum, we will still be at lylo until the game finishes. Am I counting right here?[/*quote]
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I think we should vote off Shaitra today. Save Wake for last.


----------



## Grandma

> *There is another part to this as well. we lynch Wake and his claim is true , after one of us hammers - this leaves 6 total left. 2 scum 4 of us- before the NK -BUT if scum manages to turn the vampire that night - it will be 3 scum and 3 town- BAM scum WINS- unless we manage to take out a scum, we will still be at lylo until the game finishes. Am I counting right here? *



Exactly.

I think we should vote off Shaitra today. Save Wake for last.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou 

Have you thought about replacing SR? Or have you heard from her with the prod yet?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> *There is another part to this as well. we lynch Wake and his claim is true , after one of us hammers - this leaves 6 total left. 2 scum 4 of us- before the NK -BUT if scum manages to turn the vampire that night - it will be 3 scum and 3 town- BAM scum WINS- unless we manage to take out a scum, we will still be at lylo until the game finishes. Am I counting right here? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> I think we should vote off Shaitra today. Save Wake for last.
Click to expand...


What is your case on Shai? Just lack of participation? Or have I missed something aside from FA pointing out her timing on the Wake lynch?  Unfortunately, we have far too many who are not participating here- we could P/L ourselves into an easy win for scum - and lose IMO.


----------



## Grandma

Not just lack of participation, but really empty posts. I wouldn't even call it fluff.


----------



## Grandma

If Avi can make enough of a case for Wake, I'll switch my vote.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Not just lack of participation, but really empty posts. I wouldn't even call it fluff.




I am going to ISO Shai's posts now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Real Quick at one of you I think post at the main site Grandma, Avatar4321 FA_Q2 and Wake 

Is SR posting at the main site?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Real Quick at one of you I think post at the main site
> Is SR posting at the main site?



She posted in 2 games there Tuesday.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real Quick at one of you I think post at the main site
> Is SR posting at the main site?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She posted in 2 games there Tuesday.
Click to expand...


Yesterday? And also Aye prodded her the day before yesterday or at least yesterday early morning given Aye's post for this game?


----------



## Grandma

I believe so, yes. The ball is Aye's court, I think.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I believe so, yes. The ball is Aye's court, I think.



The lack of participation here in this game for 9 days straight since her V/LA ended, and her posting on the Main Site yesterday, *and* in _other threads here on this site since her last post in this game (the 14th)_- is bothering me more than Shai's posts right now.  Shai had a personal issue which may have affected her posting IMO, yes I see the fluff though and little content in _some_ posts. Scum is probably thriving off of our non-participation and sitting back and smiling. We are going to lose if it continues, while scum may not be participating, or offering very little input -hoping we go at each others throats.


----------



## Grandma

Scarlet usually participates even as Scum, so I don't know what's going on with her. 

She voted against Wake, so if he's Scum, she probably isn't, and vice versa. Or maybe she did that knowing nobody wanted to hammer him and they're actually both Scum. I've been WIFOMing over that all day.


----------



## Grandma

Do you think we should ask Aye for a 48-hour extension?


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> I'm a bit lost in this game, and will attempt to get a footing in it when I can.
> 
> If anyone can reason why the claim is bogus, which it isn't, please do so.
> 
> As players know we were all given random abilities. Some are stronger than others. The reason I outed mine is because if I didn't, and a Town PR hammers, that Town PR is going to die. If I were Scum the last thing I would do is out this ability and bring all of this attention and scrutiny upon myself.


My reason that i think it is bogus is because it is perfect claim for scum.  It takes you out of the lynch pool as people do not want to hammer and then be killed.  Further, the power in that role is in not telling and killing the scum that hammers you.  Now that they know, it is useless.  Lastly, you claimed at the worst moment when there was no real wagon on you basically telling scum that they needed to jump on right away if they were going for your lynch as they could not be the hammer.  

IOW, every single thing about your claim was anti town.  If you really were protecting PR's you should have waited on the claim and crumed.  

I am not really comfortable lynching you at the moment though.  Avatar is the only confirmed town right now as well so DO NOT HAMMER wake avatar.  Being confirmed town is worth more than that.  Of course i think you are on the wagon anyway so you cant atm.

The extension would be nice as we are passed the deadline.  Dont know if aye is game cor it though.  We really need it.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so, yes. The ball is Aye's court, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of participation here in this game for 9 days straight since her V/LA ended, and her posting on the Main Site yesterday, *and* in _other threads here on this site since her last post in this game (the 14th)_- is bothering me more than Shai's posts right now.  Shai had a personal issue which may have affected her posting IMO, yes I see the fluff though and little content in _some_ posts. Scum is probably thriving off of our non-participation and sitting back and smiling. We are going to lose if it continues, while scum may not be participating, or offering very little input -hoping we go at each others throats.
Click to expand...

That does not read scum to me though as scum would not want to be so silent.  It brings suspicion.  Scarlett cant keep up and i think she has simply jettisoned this game. 

Not really a good argument for not hanging her though.


----------



## Avatar4321

I am having the hardest time reading people this game. I think we need to kill wake though. I think he is either scum or the vampire. It just seems highly likely that he is trying to draw the night kill with his claim.


----------



## Moonglow

Well I can see what you are saying Avatar so I'll revote and Grandma can come along, but still need one more to vote...
*UNVOTE:ScarletRage
VOTE:Wake*


----------



## Moonglow

We have till 8pm central tonight to vote.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*There will not be an extension for the day phase. If there aren't enough votes for a lynch, it goes down as a No Lynch. 

I will PM ScarletRage one more time. If no answer by 8pm tonight, I'll seek a replacement.*


----------



## Shaitra

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wake
> *
> In my re-read, Wake is not providing reads on anyone.  He told House D1 that he would provide a read on House but never did it.  And he made that promise when there was still plenty of time D1 to do the read.  I also find the Super Saint claim suspicious.  He claimed to not remember the game he played with SR even though he agreed it was an "epic" game.  I can go back and get specific posts if you all need them.  I just didn't bother to write them down while I was reading.
> 
> 
> 
> This case is rather suspicious for the reasons that wake stated as well as the timing - nothing on this until a vote appears on you.  I would like some specifics as well.  Can't really recap the thread myself until tomorrow because I am on my phone.  I do agree that the claim by wake is still suspicious.
> 
> IF wake were the lynchee who would be willing to hammer?  Wake claims they will die with him.
> 
> The problem really is that we are all lurkers this game die to life events.  This make most votes based on little.
> 
> SR is a viable candidate as well.  Very hostile to wake and then nothing well past the v la date.  Not much from her the entire game.
> 
> For the most part I am not willing to lynch Avi, Moon or Cafe today.
Click to expand...


I'd be willing to hammer Wake.  The claim seems fake to me because it assures that no one will be willing to lynch him.  What better way for scum to stay alive?



CaféAuLait said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Wake
> *
> In my re-read, Wake is not providing reads on anyone.  He told House D1 that he would provide a read on House but never did it.  And he made that promise when there was still plenty of time D1 to do the read.  I also find the Super Saint claim suspicious.  He claimed to not remember the game he played with SR even though he agreed it was an "epic" game.  I can go back and get specific posts if you all need them.  I just didn't bother to write them down while I was reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree Wake’s claim is dubious, I have few questions Shai, since you keep coming back to Wake’s ability claim, it’s coming off as tunneling IMO. I made a different argument about Wake Day 2 start, when I voted Wake, you did not cast a vote for Wake at the time. SR did and I think she was the only one who voted after I made my argument, then she shifted her vote to Wolfsister (confirmed dead town).  (There must be a least one scum on her wagon and yet another or the same one pushing her into meltdown mode IMO).
> 
> Scum then miss a NK and Grandma suggests there is a traveler, and Avatar claims traveler right after Grandma suggests it. What do you think about a claim of one of us being immune from a NK Shai? Seems just a powerful as Wake’s supposed claim, yes? Scum are screwed and we can will win since they can’t NK Avatar. Due to my town read on Avatar I believe him, (irritated at his Wolf vote and his seemingly not reading her claim), but believe him for now- but, I note you keep coming back to Wake’s claimed ability and it’s bothersome to me.
> 
> I don’t recall you being so vocal about Wolfsister’s claim of gaining every one of our abilities if she targeted one of us the same time as scum did for a NK. Wakes claim presents a double edge sword IMO. If we don’t believe him and mislynch- we lose someone to the hammer, him, and someone to NK. Wake argues voting early for him may be a scum tell. Convenient argument or true or just helpful to Wake? So, I don’t know what to make of it. Except, it made sense when he did say it- and confuses me even more so.
> 
> His claim almost presents a Schrödinger's cat paradox- IMO- Scum dead?- we dead to kill him,- scum lives- we dead as well- Maybe.- just like the damn cat. However, you keep arguing his claim is too far unbalanced for the game, but give no mention or hardly note our other powerful abilities claimed, e.g., Wolf and Avatar.
> 
> Tell me what you think of Avatar’s claim and Wolfsister’s claim please. They both are powerful abilities, wouldn’t you agree? You seem to be arguing a lot against Wake supposedly having this powerful ability, but when other powerful abilities are claimed, you kinda ignore them and it seems as if you are tunneling on Wake’s ability, but ignore the rest of the claimed powerful abilities. So I keep wondering if Wake is town and telling the truth, would scum push to lynch Wake to take out 3 of us in one day/night- putting us in a lylo situation if I am counting right?
> 
> *Would you be willing to hammer Wake if you think his claim is bunk?
> 
> Lynching Wake scenarios:
> 
> So let’s say Wake's claim is true.
> *
> We lynch wake, we lose 1  there, and then one of us will hammer, we lose a second townie there. Thirdly, we will lose another one of us for the NK. 3 of us dead. Bringing  total numbers to only 5 – with 2 scum left and 3 of us, (with one possibly being the vampire townie)- one more wrong lynch, we lose given scum’s NK- they win if I am counting correctly. LYLO, yes?
> 
> *There is another part to this as well.  we lynch Wake and his claim is true , after one of us hammers - this leaves 6 total left. 2 scum 4 of us- before the NK -BUT if scum manages to turn the vampire that night - it will be 3 scum and 3 town- BAM scum WINS- unless we manage to take out a scum, we will still be at lylo until the game finishes. Am I counting right here?*
> 
> Let’s say Wakes claim is true and - and scum don’t believe him. Of course this is a boon, they hammer and BOOM! 1 Scum is dead and they only have one scum left, 1 of them 4 of us, unless they convert the vampire its 2 scum 3 town.
> 
> Please correct me someone if my numbers are off.
Click to expand...

I disagree I am tunneling.  I'm not posting anywhere near enough to tunnel.   Anyway, someone said that everyone got abilities from Aye.  That would be totally incorrect.  I got nothing but a post restriction.  So yes, I feel the super saint claim is way out of wack when some of us are still just plain vanilla town.  Also, look at your numbers claim.  Since Wake's ability is potentially so harmful to town it is unbalanced in this game.  Scum already has the opportunity to turn a townie (the vamp) into another scum.  How does Wake's ability do anything to help town?

For FA and Cafe, one thing I know about myself and mafia games is I have a hard time getting reads early in the game.  I do better the longer the game goes on.   I honestly don't remember what argument you made against Wake Cafe.  Could you give me the post number so I can review it?  What has changed since that read? 



Wake said:


> I'm a bit lost in this game, and will attempt to get a footing in it when I can.
> 
> If anyone can reason why the claim is bogus, which it isn't, please do so.
> 
> As players know we were all given random abilities. Some are stronger than others. The reason I outed mine is because if I didn't, and a Town PR hammers, that Town PR is going to die. If I were Scum the last thing I would do is out this ability and bring all of this attention and scrutiny upon myself.



As I stated earlier, not everyone gained an ability.  I've even re-read my pm from Aye two or three times now to make sure I didn't miss something. 

You keep claiming you are trying to help town, but haven't you also ensured no one wants to lynch you since your claim makes you a poison pill.  I think that would be a great place to be as scum.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think should be scrutinized?
> 
> Tell me and I'll comb through their posts and provide a read on them.
> 
> I keep forgetting that Moonglow and FA_Q2 are in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read me, please.
> 
> This should be entertaining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright.
> 
> I'll look through your posts soon.
Click to expand...


Wake, here is your post where you said you would read House.  I don't remember you doing that read.


----------



## Shaitra

FA_Q2 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit lost in this game, and will attempt to get a footing in it when I can.
> 
> If anyone can reason why the claim is bogus, which it isn't, please do so.
> 
> As players know we were all given random abilities. Some are stronger than others. The reason I outed mine is because if I didn't, and a Town PR hammers, that Town PR is going to die. If I were Scum the last thing I would do is out this ability and bring all of this attention and scrutiny upon myself.
> 
> 
> 
> My reason that i think it is bogus is because it is perfect claim for scum.  It takes you out of the lynch pool as people do not want to hammer and then be killed.  Further, the power in that role is in not telling and killing the scum that hammers you.  Now that they know, it is useless.  Lastly, you claimed at the worst moment when there was no real wagon on you basically telling scum that they needed to jump on right away if they were going for your lynch as they could not be the hammer.
> 
> IOW, every single thing about your claim was anti town.  If you really were protecting PR's you should have waited on the claim and crumed.
> 
> I am not really comfortable lynching you at the moment though.  Avatar is the only confirmed town right now as well so DO NOT HAMMER wake avatar.  Being confirmed town is worth more than that.  Of course i think you are on the wagon anyway so you cant atm.
> 
> The extension would be nice as we are passed the deadline.  Dont know if aye is game cor it though.  We really need it.
Click to expand...

I agree with what FA has said here about Wake's claim.  At the very best it is anti-town.  I'll state again that I am willing to hammer Wake.


----------



## Shaitra

*Unvote Wake
*

If I am going to be the hammer, I need to unvote Wake for now.


----------



## Wake

*1)* I don't have much time for this game. Ergo, I haven't been able to provide reads.

*2)* As said before the claim isn't anti-Town. I have the ability. If I didn't speak up and a Town PR mislynched me then that role would be killed. I don't understand how that's not being understood. It's the same if you're a Miller. You should claim it, or else that's anti-Town.

*3)* I don't get why I'm being voted. Feels like I'm being railroaded because Scum know I'm having a lot of difficulty finding time playing this game, and what other opportunity would they have to try and get rid of a player who can pose an immense threat to them?

*4)* Shaitra, again, I have been busy. I didn't get around to providing a read on House. Not having the time to get around to doing that doesn't mean I'm Scum, so I'm starting to think you're Scummy for weaving this lie, as if I'm somehow Scum for not having time.

*5)* To be clear, if I were Scum, the last thing I would do is reveal my ability. If I were Scum I'd wait for a PR/strong Town player to come and hammer me, taking him or her out in the process. I understand the meta here is different, but maybe you guys should take a look at what the Wiki mentions about the Super Saint usage.

*6)* I don't have the time but I'll try anyways to provide some good reads. It is annoying been pushed to provide reads when I'm not really able to. If I'm going to be mislynched by Scum then I should try to do everything I can to share my views before that mistake happens.


----------



## Wake

So we've got seven players alive. 

Moonglow
Avatar
ScarletRage
Grandma
CafeAuLait
Shaitra
FA_Q2

How many of them are hanging out in the background and not really contributing but being opportunistic without doing much?

Is there a way to use an ISO function without having to go through someone's general post count? I need to be able to search solely through a player's posts in this game thread. Otherwise it's tough trying to keep up.


----------



## Wake

I need to be able to ISO players to provide high-quality reads. Otherwise I have to hunt through 67 pages, and that's not possible.


----------



## Shaitra

So about your only defense is you don't have time and I'm lying?  I call them like I see them.  My issue with your claim is I don't think you really have that ability.  How is that lying?  I could use the same kind of defense on you.  You are lying by calling me scum when I know I am town.  Are you convinced yet?  No?  It's OK, I'm not convinced about your ability either.  

And again for the record since I haven't seen anyone address it yet, not everyone got abilities.  I sure didn't anyway.   I restate that is another reason I feel Wake's claimed PR is overpowering for this game.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake, go to the top of the page and click on search.  Put the player's name in that you want to ISO.  Then click the checkbox for "this thread only".  That will give you only that players posts from this game.


----------



## Wake

Shaitra said:


> Wake, go to the top of the page and click on search.  Put the player's name in that you want to ISO.  Then click the checkbox for "this thread only".  That will give you only that players posts from this game.



OK, that's awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Shaitra

Glad I could help.


----------



## Wake

Shaitra said:


> So about your only defense is you don't have time and I'm lying?  I call them like I see them.  My issue with your claim is I don't think you really have that ability.  How is that lying?  I could use the same kind of defense on you.  You are lying by calling me scum when I know I am town.  Are you convinced yet?  No?  It's OK, I'm not convinced about your ability either.
> 
> And again for the record since I haven't seen anyone address it yet, not everyone got abilities.  I sure didn't anyway.   I restate that is another reason I feel Wake's claimed PR is overpowering for this game.



My defense is that I haven't had time and I find it weird that you're poking me for not providing a read on House when you know full well that I was busy and unable to. It doesn't seem genuine. I call them like I see them.

Basically your fragile case on me is that you don't think I could have been given such a strong ability. Wolfie had the Disguiser ability, Avatar had the Commuter ability, and others had abilities that activated during Day 1. From where I stand I do believe more players other than myself have abilities, but in the same vein urge them not to reveal them.

"Wake is Scummy because I can't believe it" =/= logical case. It's not grounded in any sort of logical basis, so I'd like to understand where exactly these emotions are coming from so we can better understand them. Your position makes no logical sense. Nada. None. It's not a valid reason if you're trying to play this game using logic (which you should).

From my standpoint, I do have the ability, and I'm not convinced by your own display of denial and I dismiss it outright, because your paranoia over the existence of my ability isn't good enough reason to call me scummy. Commuter and Disguiser, SK and JoaT, not to mention the Vampire... are all very strong roles. I guess I'd like to understand why you'd think the Super Saint ability can't be included as well. Is there some sort of code that says it cannot be used in any game with a 1-Shot Commuter and a modified JoaT?


----------



## FA_Q2

All this defending your clam ensures you are going to be lynched wake.  What you need to do is give us an alternative.  We have half a day here and we need a viable canadate.  

Does anyone have a second choice?


----------



## Wake

I'm low on time, but if I can catch my breath I can contribute. I'm feeling like I'm getting railroaded here.

Moonglow and Scarlet are better options. Scarlet hasn't posted in over a week. I can, but I'm dealing with a lot of work. I should just go V/LA.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 3.2*​*Wake (2)*: Avatar4321, Moonglow
*Shaitra (1)*: Grandma


*Not Voting*: Wake, ScarletRage, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, Shaitra

*With 8 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/20/14, @ 8PM central.

~ No talking about the game outside of this game thread.
~ No editing/deleting posts allowed.
~ Voting for yourself goes against your win condition.

“Thinking before taking actions is useful only if you are going to take action, otherwise you are wasting time and insulting your mind.” 
― Amit Kalantri*


*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5

2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4
*
*3.1*​ 
​


----------



## Grandma

*vote: Scarlet*

Let's do the easy lynch, guys.


----------



## Avatar4321

We have about an hour before the deadline. Why are you so hesitant about lynching wake when hr is really the only person who has a wagon grandma?

scarlet would be voting for wake if she was here. Having people absent is not helping us.


----------



## Avatar4321

I was wrong. We have half an hour before the deadline. I don't understand how so many people aren't voting. Not agreeing yes. But not voting whatsoever?

I don't know how many people are going to post or vote before the deadline. But we are quickly going to a no lynch. There isn't any more I can do


----------



## Grandma

Aye hasn't closed the thread yet, so: *vote: Wake*


----------



## FA_Q2

*Vote scarlettrage*


----------



## Avatar4321

I was wrong again. Its 8 central so we still have till the hour. I can't do math.

anyway I'm commuting out of here.


----------



## Wake

[vote]Scarlet[/vote]


----------



## Wake

*Vote: ScarletRage
*
I need time.


----------



## Avatar4321

I don't think we will get enough people on to lynch scarlet FA. You may as well vote for wake so Shaitra can hammer. I don't think we will get enough votes any other way.


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> I don't think we will get enough people on to lynch scarlet FA. You may as well vote for wake so Shaitra can hammer. I don't think we will get enough votes any other way.



Why? That makes no sense.

You want to lynch a player who can be active over a player who hasn't posted here in 9 days?


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *Vote: ScarletRage
> *
> I need time.



time for what?


----------



## Avatar4321

Fine

*vote scarlet *


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: ScarletRage
> *
> I need time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for what?
Click to expand...


For what?

To play the game, Avi.

I'm struggling with real life work and responsibilities and injuries. At times I can find an airhole to come up and breathe, and play.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma Shaitra Moonglow

I can't spell cafes full name. Lets lynch scarlet. We need someone


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sorry all I am here, been a bad day and I don't know why but I had it in my head tomorrow was deadline, I just realized its the 20th. Spent most of last night and today in the ER. Reading now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I was wrong. We have half an hour before the deadline. I don't understand how so many people aren't voting. Not agreeing yes. But not voting whatsoever?
> 
> I don't know how many people are going to post or vote before the deadline. But we are quickly going to a no lynch. There isn't any more I can do



I guess it does not matter I missed the dead line sorry all.


----------



## Wake

Wait, I thought we still had a day?


----------



## Grandma

We have less than half an hour.

*vote: Scarlet*


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE COUNT 3.1*​*Wake (2)*: Avatar4321, Shaitra
> *Shaitra (1)*: Grandma
> *ScarletRage (1)*: Moonglow
> 
> *Not Voting*: Wake, ScarletRage, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait
> 
> *With 8 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> Deadline is 11/20/14, @ 8PM central.
> 
> ~ No talking about the game outside of this game thread.
> ~ No editing/deleting posts allowed.
> ~ Voting for yourself goes against your win condition.
> 
> The difference between perseverance and obstinacy is that one comes from a strong will, and the other from a strong won't. ~Henry Ward Beecher*
> 
> 
> *Vote Counts
> 1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5
> 
> 2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4
> *​



Wait we still have about 25 mins - Its 8 Central Not 7- I did not miss it according to Ayes, post here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma Shaitra Moonglow
> 
> I can't spell cafes full name. Lets lynch scarlet. We need someone



Are we policy lynching her Avatar4321 ? I have not read everything yet.


----------



## Grandma

Scarlet is a L-1. 

Moon, Cafe, Shaitra, who wants to hammer?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Scarlet is a L-1.
> 
> Moon, Cafe, Shaitra, who wants to hammer?



I guess I will, I hope she is scum/vampire and not town. I wish she had not disappeared and at least asked to be replaced out instead of putting us in a bind. I feel as if it is inconsiderate to say the least. She could have said something.

*Vote: ScarletRage.*


----------



## FA_Q2

...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 3.3*​*Wake (1)*: Moonglow 
*LYNCH!!! ScarletRage (5)*: FA_Q2, Wake, Avatar4321, Grandma, CafeAuLait



*Not Voting*: ScarletRage, Shaitra

*With 8 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/20/14, @ 8PM central.

~ No talking about the game outside of this game thread.
~ No editing/deleting posts allowed.
~ Voting for yourself goes against your win condition.

“Thinking before taking actions is useful only if you are going to take action, otherwise you are wasting time and insulting your mind.” 
― Amit Kalantri*


*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5

2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4
*
*3.1 3.2*​ 
​


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet is a L-1.
> 
> Moon, Cafe, Shaitra, who wants to hammer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will, I hope she is scum/vampire and not town. I wish she had not disappeared and at least asked to be replaced out instead of putting us in a bind. I feel as if it is inconsiderate to say the least. She could have said something.
> 
> *Vote: ScarletRage.*
Click to expand...

So do i but we did need a lynch canidate and SR really was better than wake imho.  There really wasn't anyone else.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet is a L-1.
> 
> Moon, Cafe, Shaitra, who wants to hammer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will, I hope she is scum/vampire and not town. I wish she had not disappeared and at least asked to be replaced out instead of putting us in a bind. I feel as if it is inconsiderate to say the least. She could have said something.
> 
> *Vote: ScarletRage.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do i but we did need a lynch canidate and SR really was better than wake imho.  There really wasn't anyone else.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but if I made a mistake, it could cost us greatly. I was starting to think a no-lynch may be better- so we don't lose two in one day if we lynch town by accident- then scum get a shot.


----------



## Moonglow

You guys....


----------



## Wake

Moonglow said:


> You guys....



What are your reads, Moonglow?


----------



## Moonglow

It's still going to be tough to prove that Grandma and Avatar are scum...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*All ScarletRage heard from the townsfolk growing up was the same generic line: Don't go into the park after dark. One night while driving home alone, her Goblin curiosity got the better of her and to the park she went. Driving down the dirt road, she noticed fog settling in and thought the street lights in the distance gave an ominous glow.*






*After walking around for a bit, Scarlet came upon a shady looking man that appeared to be lost. She asked him if he needed help, but all he said was, "Follow me."






Before she knew it, Scarlet was noticing all sorts of strange looking plants and flowers all over the place. Instead of just admiring them from a distance, she went up close to one and knelt down beside it, leaning in until her face was nearly in the center pod. 






Too busy staring at the odd plant and forgetting all about the man she was following, Scarlet didn't notice that the mysterious stranger was behind her. With a hard push, he shoved her head first into the carnivorous plant she was so entranced by. 

To this day, the townsfolk just assumed Scarlet had moved away to some big city far away from their small town. Every once in a while though, rumors start flying around about a strange animal seen running through the fog in the park at night. Could it be the fabled Body Snatchers actually got ahold of her and turned her into a creature the town calls ika? Noone will ever know!




*​


----------



## Avatar4321

Can't prove the impossible. I'm not sure about grandma though.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*It is now Night 3.

Night Actions Deadline is 11/22/14, @ 8PM central.*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*"Who's afraid of the Grim Reaper
The Grim Reaper
The Grim Reaper
Who's afraid of the Grim Reaper
Tra la la la la"
was all anyone passing near FA_Q2 heard one dark, cold night.*

*Nevermind that it was Halloween and the neighborhood block part was in full swing. Something about the town JOAT dressed as a Grim Reaper doesn't sit well with people, no matter how simple or elaborate the getup is. Even the pumpkins seemed to frown at the site of FA that night.*
*




Not about to give up on having fun, our Grim Reaper decided to take a stab at karaoke. 
Turning the sound up as loud as he could, FA started to sing a favorite song of his.....
"Hells Bells"
*
*Not to be outdone by the Grim Reaper, a couple of Ghouls that had been hanging around the party all evening decided to take a turn belting out a song they seemed to really love.....
"Ghouls Just Want to Have Fun"*
*





Unfortunately for FA, the Ghouls had plans for more fun that included him after their performance. Pretending they were too scared to walk home alone in the dark, they convinced FA to go along with them. 

FA was never heard from again. The Ghouls, on the other hand, can still be heard singing their favorite song.*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*It is now Day 4.

With 6 players, it takes 4 to lynch.

Not Voting (6)
Moonglow ♂
Avatar4321 ♂
Grandma ♀
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀*

*Deadline is 11/29/14, @ 8PM central.*​


----------



## Wake

Gosh, I really love Aye's scenes.


----------



## Wake

So minus the fluff and convolution, what are the things we know for sure right now? I need some objective details to get me caught up. I'm not reading up on 1,000 posts. Only the absolute-pertinent stuff that we need to know will do, please.


----------



## Wake

Who has been on the last two mislynches?


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> Gosh, I really love Aye's scenes.


Yes, they are rather,,,a deviant sophisticate............


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> So minus the fluff and convolution, what are the things we know for sure right now? I need some objective details to get me caught up. I'm not reading up on 1,000 posts. Only the absolute-pertinent stuff that we need to know will do, please.


You may out yourself as the vampire or scum.......hmmm?


----------



## Shaitra

Aye's scenes are great.


----------



## Shaitra

Day 2 was Wolf Sister's lynch.  That wagon was Avatar, Scarlet Rage, FA, Grandma, and Wolf Sister.

Day 3 was Scarlet Rage.  That wagon was FA, Wake, Avatar, Grandma, and Cafe.


----------



## Shaitra

We know FA, SR, and  WS were all town.  So that leaves Avatar, Grandma, Wake, and Cafe as possible scum on the wagons.  Moonglow as possible scum not on the wagons.


----------



## Avatar4321

Or you shaitra


----------



## Shaitra

True Avi.  But I know I'm not scum.


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Or you shaitra



Eh, I don't know. I don't get the feeling Shaitra's scum in this game. With Shaitra it's difficult, because on at least one occasion I've seen players paranoid if her and thinking she's some sort of evil genius because of her very calm exterior. That can make her easy to mislynch when Town, so it'd be prudent if we keep that point in mind.

How are you reading Grandma, Moonglow, and the rest Avi?

I don't get why Moonglow is still alive, and Cafe's intense effort feels, at least to me, like she's putting up a fight to survive. I need to hear more from Grandma on where she stands. I know she has great instincts, but she may be capable of exrtreme craftiness if she's Scum, too, which causes my silky Yeti fur to stand on end. I want Moonglow to participate more. It just feels like he's coasting, like some menacing aligator in the background. I see you man. What're you doing? 

Who here reckons the Vamp should step up and get lynched for the sake of Town? The last thing we want is to leave the Vamp alive and get pegged by Scum tonight. That'd be game over. Remember Vamp: You are TOWN right now. You are a Townie. If you are a member of Town you should try to remain Town even if it means dying, lest you get spirited away by Scum for the win. If you don't get lynched, but you get killed tonight, Town is in serious trouble.I think we need to discuss this if we're to have any hope of winning this game guys.


----------



## Grandma

Scarlet was sure that Wake is scum. And he's defending Shaitra.

I think they're our Scum team.


----------



## Shaitra

I agree about the vampire, but it doesn't seem whoever is the vamp feels the same way.


----------



## Shaitra

No, not scum this game.  

Does anyone think Moon is the vampire?


----------



## Grandma

He could be. Or not. I'm going to look through JOAT FA's posts to see if he left any clues. Be back later...


----------



## Grandma

The Vampire investigation result comes back innocent or not guilty or town, doesn't it?


----------



## Grandma

Cafe and Avi are definitely Town.


----------



## Grandma

FA's reads Day1:
Wake is really making me think he is scum.
House is leaning town for the time being.
Wolf is a little scummy...
Post 359: 
(At Avi)
The ONLY thing that even makes me hesitate in calling you out as scum is that you are too obvious. I don't think you have ever been so obvious other than the fire/ice game where you outright claimed you were scummy.

I get town from wolf and house. Leaning town on Cafe. Don't know about Arden.
Basically, there really isn't enough there to read grandma yet. Null ftm.

Vote: Avatar

(At Arden)
Lurking that bad makes you look awfully scummy.


Day 1 ends with FA tunneling Avi


(At Wolf)
You and Wake are my strongest scum reads atm.
House is more scummy than you are atm though so...

Vote: Wake

After going back through Avatars posts I think I was wrong about him on day one, Avatar is leaning town for now.

*NOTE: I THINK FA INVESTIGATED AVI*

I think you are wrong on Grandma Wolf - this is pretty standard for Grandma. I doubt that she is scum.

(at Wake)
No, that might not have been scummy but many of your other vapid posts have been.

unvote

(at Shaitra)
AFAIK, no one actually got abilities as well... Me, Cafe and SR were all cursed. That is not the equivalent of doling out abilities... That is what seems so damn fishy to me as well as the fact that claiming that particular ability is not helpful to town. 

Avatar leans town for me atm.

(At Wolf)
At the very least, your flip gives us information. Scum - Wake is likely your partner. Town, then Wake is also likely town (confirms the town powers) and I would be highly suspect of grandma and SR.

Moon's case is centered around small instances in his language that I really don't see as making a very strong case against him

(On Moonglow claiming that he didn't know House was dead)
You could have come up with a better cover than that moonglow.

Day 2 ends with FA voting for Wolf.

I am at a loss for scum reads going into day three.

(at Wake)
... You claimed that your ability reveal was a town action. Now you are here stating the opposite because Avatar revealed commuter. Given that Aye's post points extreemly heavy at not only a commuter but that same commuter was also targeted I find it odd that you would scum read Avatar out of the gate.

And now it is confirmed. Avatar is town unless there is a counter claim.

(at Grandma)
I am not convinced that Moonglow is scum. The case against him is quite weak.
I believe avatar is town.
I an null on you and wake.
Cafe is not really playing herself this game and that has me wondering if she is scum. 
SR has been absent.
Shai - never can read shai.
I guess that leaves Cafe as my top read currently.

Grandma really seemed to be focusing on getting wolf to create more drama. I am still null on her though because this is not terribly out of character for her.

(at Shaitra re: her case on Wake)
This case is rather suspicious for the reasons that wake stated as well as the timing - nothing on this until a vote appears on you.

SR is a viable candidate as well. Very hostile to wake and then nothing well past the v la date. Not much from her the entire game.

For the most part I am not willing to lynch Avi, Moon or Cafe today. 

(at Wake)
My reason that i think it is bogus is because it is perfect claim for scum. It takes you out of the lynch pool as people do not want to hammer and then be killed. Further, the power in that role is in not telling and killing the scum that hammers you. ... IOW, every single thing about your claim was anti town. If you really were protecting PR's you should have waited on the claim and crumed.

we did need a lynch canidate and SR really was better than wake imho.


----------



## Grandma

So AVI is confirmed Town, Cafe is not. None of us are.


----------



## Grandma

There are 6 players left:*
Moonglow 
Avatar4321 
Grandma 
Wake 
CafeAuLait 
Shaitra *

2 are Scum and 1's a Vampire. 

Strategically, if the Vampire votes with Town, Town will likely win. If the Vampire votes with Scum, then Scum will win. 

I think everyone's best bet would be to sheep Avi.


----------



## Shaitra

I still feel Wake is one half of the scum team.  I understand being busy but instead of scum hunting, he's just saying he doesn't have time.


----------



## Grandma

He hasn't done much towards scumhunting, that's for sure.

Any guesses on his partner? 

I'm lost, I'll have to re-read the whole thread to try and figure things out.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sheeping me is not a good plan. I really have no clue who is scum at this point. I could easily vote for the wrong person.


----------



## Grandma

Uh - oh...


----------



## Shaitra

Not sure.  Time for me to re-read too.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you shaitra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I don't know. I don't get the feeling Shaitra's scum in this game. With Shaitra it's difficult, because on at least one occasion I've seen players paranoid if her and thinking she's some sort of evil genius because of her very calm exterior. That can make her easy to mislynch when Town, so it'd be prudent if we keep that point in mind.
> 
> How are you reading Grandma, Moonglow, and the rest Avi?
> 
> I don't get why Moonglow is still alive, and Cafe's intense effort feels, at least to me, like she's putting up a fight to survive. I need to hear more from Grandma on where she stands. I know she has great instincts, but she may be capable of exrtreme craftiness if she's Scum, too, which causes my silky Yeti fur to stand on end. I want Moonglow to participate more. It just feels like he's coasting, like some menacing aligator in the background. I see you man. What're you doing?
> 
> Who here reckons the Vamp should step up and get lynched for the sake of Town? The last thing we want is to leave the Vamp alive and get pegged by Scum tonight. That'd be game over. Remember Vamp: You are TOWN right now. You are a Townie. If you are a member of Town you should try to remain Town even if it means dying, lest you get spirited away by Scum for the win. If you don't get lynched, but you get killed tonight, Town is in serious trouble.I think we need to discuss this if we're to have any hope of winning this game guys.
Click to expand...

That's the problem Vampire can help us townies, but you want to rid the chance of a Town win situation....you should consider a wagon load of disapproval...


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> So AVI is confirmed Town, Cafe is not. None of us are.


He claimed to be a townie with his traveler? and escaped from the NK......Wake is still being contradictory and not to the point,,, he is trying to get everyone else to crumb.......info to him...Considering his expertise...


----------



## Shaitra

I'm guessing Wake isn't the vampire since he wants the vamp to step up and out themselves.  But on the off chance you are Wake, feel free to let us know.


----------



## Avatar4321

So who do you think is scum shaitra?


----------



## Shaitra

I really don't know.  I just got it wrong in another game so my confidence in my reads isn't great right now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Hi all,

Sorry I am here late. I am having a hard time with reads, but I feel/felt Avatar is conf town, then add FA’s post calling him confirm town. I’ve been waffling back and forth on grandma for town read now. She is my only other townish read ATM, and we don’t have a whole lot left to choose from. I don’t want to be wrong about who scum is, and I am treading lightly here given we can’t afford to screw up again, but I am leaning heavy on Wake, Moon, then Shai in third place- but she has had a lot of life stuff going on too, maybe this has altered her posting and time available.

When I saw FA was our Joat, at first I thought scum just plain screwed up as I felt FA probably would have left clues for us, and I too went back over FA’s posts like Grandma did, but could not find any more than Grandma did- and FA calling Avatar confirmed town in one post. 

I also read where a plan seemed to made to lynch Wake during my absence the other morning ( before we voted SR) and Shai unvoted to hammer in case his claim is true, but I don’t recall Shai there when it was time to vote, then it seemed we changed direction to SR - so this made me wonder TBH. However, I was late to the vote, so I really can't point fingers given I screwed up hammering SR, and may have lost the game for us.

I don’t know what to think anymore, _but I do have one thing I noted while re-reading my top scum reads- to me it seemed pretty damning, I am going to make another post as soon as I find the post again. Be back in a moment, let me know what you all think. We need to be 100% sure this vote._


----------



## CaféAuLait

I’ve been reading the posts of my strongest scum reads (Wake, Moon and Shai) and I think everyone knows I was highly suspicious of Moon and his voting for House Day 2 start- who scum killed Night 1, and then Moonglow did not even check to see if he was alive (Why? First thing we all do, yes?)  and then he voted for one of our dead townies. Something I thought may have been to distance himself from scum and knowing who scum NKed. When pressed for an answer Moon never gave a reason except he could not find the death scene. No one else seemed to think it was weird though, except FA when he said Moon could have come up with a better excuse.

*While reading I found this post below which further cemented my belief further Moon is scum.*



Moonglow said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounding pretty scummy, Avatar.
> 
> 1) Everything we do to undermine scum helps town.
> 2) Preventing scum from recruiting another member undermines scum.
> 3) Lynching the vampire is more productive than mislynching a townie.
> 4) Much of day one is going to recruiting the sk and outing the vamp because scum hunting day one is almost always fruitless.
> 5) What happens today will yield a bounty of information to scum hunt with day 2, further increasing our odds.
> 
> Get on board or meet my scum list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arguments in this post cannot be broken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you lynch a vampire? I thought I read in the opening that they can't?
Click to expand...


_"Can *you* lynch a vampire? I thought I read in the opening *that they can't*?" ~Moonglow_

Who is "*they*" Moon?


I think you made the same sort of  mistake you did when you were scum first game,  then you said “Your town”. This time you said “they” - "they" would be town and you have inadvertently distanced yourself from us again).  I can’t believe I missed it the first go round. I even quoted that post at the time.

It also bothers me Moon you labeled Avatar as scum quite recently (1366) - the one person who is and has been basically confirmed town since we learned he can travel- someone who scum can’t kill because of Avatar’s ability.

I also noted many times your name came up you called yourself the 'easy lynch" or "easy bandwagon" or even "the first one lynched all the time" ( because of your being pinked). I am starting to wonder if you have just glided under our radar just because of that fact.

The only other thing which bothers me here is Wake is wondering why you are not lynched and I have him as possible scum, I thought about possible bussing going on, but I just don't know anymore, this game has been very hard to read.

*Anyway, please give me your opinions everyone.* *I know most of you did not give my suspicions much weight before, but I am having difficulties getting past the "THEY" post above in conjunction with Moonglow's Day 2 vote to lynch House as well.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you shaitra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I don't know. I don't get the feeling Shaitra's scum in this game. With Shaitra it's difficult, because on at least one occasion I've seen players paranoid if her and thinking she's some sort of evil genius because of her very calm exterior. That can make her easy to mislynch when Town, so it'd be prudent if we keep that point in mind.
> 
> How are you reading Grandma, Moonglow, and the rest Avi?
> 
> I don't get why Moonglow is still alive, and Cafe's intense effort feels, at least to me, like she's putting up a fight to survive. I need to hear more from Grandma on where she stands. I know she has great instincts, but she may be capable of exrtreme craftiness if she's Scum, too, which causes my silky Yeti fur to stand on end. I want Moonglow to participate more. It just feels like he's coasting, like some menacing aligator in the background. I see you man. What're you doing?
> 
> Who here reckons the Vamp should step up and get lynched for the sake of Town? The last thing we want is to leave the Vamp alive and get pegged by Scum tonight. That'd be game over. Remember Vamp: You are TOWN right now. You are a Townie. If you are a member of Town you should try to remain Town even if it means dying, lest you get spirited away by Scum for the win. If you don't get lynched, but you get killed tonight, Town is in serious trouble.I think we need to discuss this if we're to have any hope of winning this game guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That's the problem Vampire can help us townies, but you want to rid the chance of a Town win situation*....you should consider a wagon load of disapproval...
Click to expand...


(Emphasis added)


Huh? If scum convert the vampire, we lose- the only way the vampire can help up is if he or she is NOT converted.  If we manage to lynch scum today the vampire _can still be converted to scum by scum_ and we get screwed.

I don't get there you are going here Moon? Care to explain?


----------



## CaféAuLait

The more I think about it I would vote for you Moon right now, but if I am wrong I may mess up the game- this vote is too critical and scum could come in and jump on your wagon - probably cementing our loss.

Anyone else have any input here?

Especially Avatar4321 Grandma Shaitra


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> The Vampire investigation result comes back innocent or not guilty or town, doesn't it?




Yes, according to Aye's post at game start:

_Investigation results on the Vampire will always return Town.
_

AyeCantSeeYou 

When you passed out abilities on Halloween were they randomized to everyone in the game? To be clear I am *not *asking if everyone got an ability here. I am asking if everyone was put in a pool to get whatever abilities you passed out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> When you passed out abilities on Halloween were they randomized to everyone in the game? To be clear I am *not *asking if everyone got an ability here. I am asking if everyone was put in a pool to get whatever abilities you passed out.



Abilities were randomized and have nothing to do with alignment.


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 tunneled Avi all of Day 1, then suddenly changed direction on Day 2, saying, "After going back through Avatars posts I think I was wrong about him on day one, Avatar is leaning town for now." (post 967) I think he investigated Avi.

He started Day 3 with "I am at a loss for scum reads going into day three." (post1229) Either he investigated someone and they came back innocent, or he roleblocked someone. I couldn't find any clues in his reads Day 3.

The two players that keep pinging everyone's radars are Moonglow and Wake. 

I don't want to lynch Wake just yet. If he's Town, we lose 2 Townies and another gets NK'd. If he's Scum, we still lose a Townie plus the NK - that gives the surviving Scummie a 50% chance of getting the Vampire. Bad odds either way.

That said, since he pinged my scumdar when didn't know that House was dead,

*vote: Moonglow*


----------



## Grandma

No, wait - *unvote*.

I want to be 100% certain on this. As yet, I'm not.


----------



## Grandma

Actually, Cafe, I'm wondering about you. 

In every game you've played you've needed someone to run with, a buddy, so to speak.
Why are you doing so well flying solo this game?
Where's your usual mass posting of WIFOM?
Did you really roll Town _yet again_?

I think not.

*vote: Cafe*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> FA_Q2 tunneled Avi all of Day 1, then suddenly changed direction on Day 2, saying, "After going back through Avatars posts I think I was wrong about him on day one, Avatar is leaning town for now." (post 967) I think he investigated Avi.
> 
> He started Day 3 with "I am at a loss for scum reads going into day three." (post1229) Either he investigated someone and they came back innocent, or he roleblocked someone. I couldn't find any clues in his reads Day 3.
> 
> The two players that keep pinging everyone's radars are Moonglow and Wake.
> 
> I don't want to lynch Wake just yet. If he's Town, we lose 2 Townies and another gets NK'd. If he's Scum, we still lose a Townie plus the NK - that gives the surviving Scummie a 50% chance of getting the Vampire. Bad odds either way.
> 
> That said, since he pinged my scumdar when didn't know that House was dead,
> 
> *vote: Moonglow*



No, don't vote Grandma, I am afraid if I am wrong it will lead to catastrophe. I would like to hear what Shai and Avatar think as well. The "they" comment really go me too, along with the House vote.


----------



## Grandma

I'm voting for you, Cafe.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Actually, Cafe, I'm wondering about you.
> 
> *In every game you've played you've needed someone to run with, a buddy, so to speak.*
> Why are you doing so well flying solo this game?
> Where's your usual mass posting of WIFOM?
> Did you really roll Town _yet again_?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> *vote: Cafe*



(emphasis added)

You know, I have seen your write this in dead QT's as well, also that you see me as "weak". I have never gotten what you mean by it. I am not scum, and please do tell me who I ran with or had to have a buddy with in our last game, the resistance game, or game 6, or any other game for that matter? I don't understand why you say that to be honest or what you mean.


----------



## Grandma

In the resistance game you posted so much WIFOM that I had to skip over much of what you typed.

I'm not reading through the 191 pages of the Fire & Ice game. You had 2 neighborhoods then, I was in one. You kinda buddied with me the first couple days, then you joined in with Mertex against me on Day 3.


----------



## Grandma

And I don't see you as "weak," more like you need someone to bounce your ideas off of. Nothing wrong with that, unless you suddenly stop doing it.


----------



## Grandma

And where's your WIFOM?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm voting for you, Cafe.



Yes, I see that now. I am not scum or vampire.  I have tried my best this game and games before, most times what I say is ignored- just like last game and this one. I tried to change the way I post in hopes my wifom would stop confusing people and I think I have gotten much better as time has gone on.  I put up a case for Wake Day 2 start, because I thought his claim was BS and posts empty and the only person to sheep me was SR.  No one really thought too much on my Moon argument either when I made it before, then I saw the "they" post a bit ago by Moon which got my scumdar going again on Moon.  I will say I do think it strange though you read me as town (me and Avatar) a few posts back and now that I have zeroed in on Moon again, I am suddenly scum to you. I honestly don't get it. And I am not sure if I care anymore TBH.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> And I don't see you as "weak," more like you need someone to bounce your ideas off of. Nothing wrong with that, unless you suddenly stop doing it.



Well, Grandma that is exactly what you have written in Dead QT's and it has hurt my feelings to be quite honest. "Café is weak"  Those were your exact words in game 6 dead QT or was it Fire and Ice and another IIRC? It was when I had to pick a neighborhood and you thought FA was scum and said I was weak for picking him. You never realized I picked Avatar and Sam because I thought they were scum, exactly why my first warning in that neighborhood was to be careful because scum may be here. It really does not matter now. Just because I say or do something and you don't understand it does not mean I am weak. Anyway that is off my chest.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Yes, I see that now. I am not scum or vampire.  I have tried my best this game and games before, most times what I say is ignored- just like last game and this one. I tried to change the way I post in hopes my wifom would stop confusing people and I think I have gotten much better as time has gone on.  I put up a case for Wake Day 2 start, because I thought his claim was BS and posts empty and the only person to sheep me was SR.  No one really thought too much on my Moon argument either when I made it before, then I saw the "they" post a bit ago by Moon which got my scumdar going again on Moon.  I will say I do think it strange though you read me as town (me and Avatar) a few posts back and now that I have zeroed in on Moon again, I am suddenly scum to you. I honestly don't get it. And I am not sure if I care anymore TBH.



I didn't change my vote because you zeroed in on Moon. 

The problem I'm having is that he's posting like he always does, which is scumlike, yes, but he could still be Town. you're posting _unlike_ you always do. 

I need to find out who to vote for, we all do. We have to get this right today.

*Unvote* for now.


----------



## Grandma

I'm sorry that I hurt your feelings.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> And where's your WIFOM?



Go to the resistance game Grandma, you, Wake and Wolf made a set a what I perceived to be  to be snarky remarks about my Wifom, I am trying to (and have been since I started playing) to cut back on wifom- all of you said you could not read through it and it hurt the game. I thought I had been doing a petty good job of cutting down greatly each progressing game either way...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I'm sorry that I hurt your feelings.



Thanks I do appreciate that. Also if I am honest I don't think my heart has been in this game since the other one irritated me so much. my reads coming from that one to this one, and other issues.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Go to the resistance game Grandma, you, Wake and Wolf made a set a what I perceived to be  to be snarky remarks about my Wifom, I am trying to (and have been since I started playing) to cut back on wifom- all of you said you could not read through it and it hurt the game. I thought I had been doing a petty good job of cutting down greatly each progressing game either way...



You've definitely cut down, for sure.

The Scum are narrowed down to you, Wake, and Shaitra.

Your arguments are better than theirs.


----------



## Grandma

*Vote: Shaitra*

It's Shaitra and Wake, people.


----------



## Grandma

Well, maybe Cafe too, actually.

@*CaféAuLait * - what are your reads on Shaitra and Wake?

Wake - What are your reads on Shaitra and Cafe?

Shaitra - What are your reads on Wake and Cafe?

Moonglow Avatar4321 - what are your reads on Shaitra, Wake, and Cafe?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Well, maybe Cafe too, actually.
> 
> @*CaféAuLait * - what are your reads on Shaitra and Wake?
> 
> Wake - What are your reads on Shaitra and Cafe?
> 
> Shaitra - What are your reads on Wake and Cafe?
> 
> Moonglow Avatar4321 - what are your reads on Shaitra, Wake, and Cafe?



I thought I was pretty clear in my first post today ( r/l today)  a few hours ago,






> Sorry I am here late. I am having a hard time with reads, but I feel/felt Avatar is conf town, then add FA’s post calling him confirm town. I’ve been waffling back and forth on grandma for town read now. She is my only other townish read ATM, and we don’t have a whole lot left to choose from. I don’t want to be wrong about who scum is, and I am treading lightly here given we can’t afford to screw up again, but I am leaning heavy on *Wake, Moon, then Shai in third place*- but she has had a lot of life stuff going on too, maybe this has altered her posting and time available.



Rest of post here:

Official USMB Mafia Game 8 Gremlins Goblins and Ghouls Oh my Page 47 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Shaitra

I've been reading Wake as scum all game.  I've provided my reasons on him in several places.

Right now I am looking at others.  Moonglow is hard to get a read on because he hasn't posted much.  I'm still sorting through Cafe's posts.  

Grandma, why are you reading me as scum?


----------



## Grandma

Because I'm the backup JOAT. It was my Halloween ability. 

FA investigated Avi on Night 1 and Moon on Night 2. Both are Town. I'm Town. That narrows things down to you, Cafe, and Wake.

I'll wait until others weigh in before I make my final decision.

*unvote*


----------



## Wake

I will be online tomorrow. 

Then, I will answer every single question, attack, and insinuation as I can.

Please be patient with me. Work is hurting me physically.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Because I'm the backup JOAT. It was my Halloween ability.
> 
> FA investigated Avi on Night 1 and Moon on Night 2. Both are Town. I'm Town. That narrows things down to you, Cafe, and Wake.
> 
> I'll wait until others weigh in before I make my final decision.
> 
> *unvote*



Grandma 

Do you have doctoring abilities left?


----------



## CaféAuLait

It's important Grandma, we can win here- I think.


----------



## Grandma

I have 1 protect left.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma said:


> Because I'm the backup JOAT. It was my Halloween ability.
> 
> FA investigated Avi on Night 1 and Moon on Night 2. Both are Town. I'm Town. That narrows things down to you, Cafe, and Wake.
> 
> I'll wait until others weigh in before I make my final decision.
> 
> *unvote*



I understand drawing the conclusion that Avi is town from FA's switch from thinking Avi was scum day 1 to claiming him town day 2.  But I didn't see where he cleared Moon.

Avi, what's your read on Grandma?


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> I understand drawing the conclusion that Avi is town from FA's switch from thinking Avi was scum day 1 to claiming him town day 2.  But I didn't see where he cleared Moon.



I don't know why he didn't say it more clearly. It's tough being the cop, I think.

Anyway, when this Day started I was given FA's information. Avi and Moon are definitely Town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I have 1 protect left.



I got the* “The Flying Pumpkin That Shoots Laser Beams Out Of Its Ass” *for Halloween*. 

*
It came with 4 abilities, with a caveat though- one which I did not fully grasp at first. I got 4 shots (2 cop, 2 doc), and I thought they worked like regular shots. However, I misunderstood at first that the shots I got, only had a 25 percent chance of working- there was also the option of combining all four shots to make a one time 100 percent Jailor. Before, I understood that fully, I chose the 4 shots, I thought I had four full shots, and when my ability did not work on House, I PMed Aye.

Aye explained to me I misunderstood- each of my abilities only have a 25 percent chance of working each time I use them- and it did not work on House due to the 25% chance. I also used one on Avatar and when I saw he was alive the next day- I was confused when he said he was the traveler and someone must have tied to kill him and I thought I doctored him and it worked and could not figure why he claimed- but my doc shot did not work - again.  I thought he was town since he was IMO crumbing Psych from Day 1, I thought scum may pick up on the fact others may too and realize he was town and scum may go after him.

Finally *one of my shots worked* last night, my cop shot worked: *Wake is scum*.  I was trying to say it without saying it though since I started to post today in real life- so scum would not know I have this ability, I did not want to vote him out of the gate and have them suspicious.

But I am now

*Vote: Wake*

I have one cop shot left Grandma, I don’t know if it will or won’t work though. If you can doctor me, since the last scum may go after me or the vampire, but I am unsure what they will do though. I am also a bit worried about his claim and I also wondered if they may have gotten role blocking abilities. I swear Moon is scum- it is gut and his posts period, he has scum slipped far too much IMO. Like I said I only have a 25 percent chance and if you someone else has a better ability I suppose you should protect them.


----------



## Grandma

Moon is confirmed Town. FA investigated him Night 2.

Vote for Shaitra today and we - whichever 3 don't get NK'd will take out Wake tomorrow. Remember, Wake can kill whoever hammers him, plus Shaitra can do the Night Kill, so...

*vote:Shaitra*

*Whoever the Vampire is MUST claim. I will protect the Vampire.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Actually, forget that I think you should doctor the vampire and not me.


----------



## Wake

I say we vote Shaitra.

*VOTE: Shaitra*


----------



## Wake

Why the hell hasn't the Vamp claimed?


----------



## Wake

Wait, is Cafe an investigative role too, or is she BS'ing???


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> Wait, is Cafe an investigative role too, or is she BS'ing???



Oh Please. I have been crumbing my ability since I got it. I said  "ass" so much it wasn't funny- hoping someone like SR would pick up on it or someone who played the game a lot. Not to mention I basically told House by crumbing to him when he claimed Joat I hoped  "someone got a powerful doctoring ability". ( at the time I thought it was a full shot not 25 percent though) so I screwed up there.

Scum Wake. Care to tell us who your partner is?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Moon is confirmed Town. FA investigated him Night 2.
> 
> Vote for Shaitra today and we - whichever 3 don't get NK'd will take out Wake tomorrow. Remember, Wake can kill whoever hammers him, plus Shaitra can do the Night Kill, so...
> 
> *vote:Shaitra*
> 
> *Whoever the Vampire is MUST claim. I will protect the Vampire.*



I have a question, what about a redirector or deflector role? Isn't that what got us so screwed up in Game 3? Like I was tracker and got results for other people. Is that possible Grandma?


----------



## Grandma

It's possible, but I doubt FA was redirected. Someone would have had to target him specifically and the odds are against that happening the first 2 nights. 

Avatar4321 - Are you the Vampire? I will protect the Vampire tonight!


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> I say we vote Shaitra.
> 
> *VOTE: Shaitra*



I remember reading you in a game over at MS. You were scum, and in your first post in the scumthread you declared that you would not hesitate to bus your partner(s.)


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say we vote Shaitra.
> 
> *VOTE: Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading you in a game over at MS. You were scum, and in your first post in the scumthread you declared that you would not hesitate to bus your partner(s.)
Click to expand...


LOL

Think you got caught there Wake.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Moon is confirmed Town. FA investigated him Night 2.
> 
> Vote for Shaitra today and we - whichever 3 don't get NK'd will take out Wake tomorrow. Remember, Wake can kill whoever hammers him, plus Shaitra can do the Night Kill, so...
> 
> *vote:Shaitra*
> 
> *Whoever the Vampire is MUST claim. I will protect the Vampire.*



*IF ANYONE HAS A DOCTORING ABILITY you got on Halloween YOU NEED TO PROTECT GRANDMA TONIGHT.*

*Vote: Shai   *


----------



## CaféAuLait

No wait. We still have plenty of time and I don't want to be wrong, there is no need for a flash lynch. Are you sure Grandma?

*unvote*


----------



## Grandma

100%


----------



## Grandma

But I do want to wait for Avi's reply.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> But I do want to wait for Avi's reply.




Well, I just thought about it after I said you need to be doctored if there are any doc shots from Halloween and I honestly have to wonder if you are not trying to draw the night kill with your claim and you might be the vampire? And then we might possibly mislynch Shai and scum win? They will have three then.

I don't think the vampire is going to claim after all this time. In fact, I highly doubt it. Grandma are you the vampire? I have to ask and wonder here. I even have to wonder if you are not scum as well.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Even if a passing thought- about you being scum or vamp, I have to think about this. Sorry Grandma, we can't screw up and we need to think of all possibilities.


----------



## Grandma

I am not the Vampire. 

It doesn't matter if I'm NK'd tonight - the Vampire will live to help lynch Wake Tomorrow.


----------



## Grandma

This would be the best possible time for the Vampire to claim, the worst time to hold it back.

Moonglow , Avatar4321 - Which of you is the Vampire? Tell me so I can protect you.

Then vote for Shaitra.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> I am not the Vampire.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I'm NK'd tonight - the Vampire will live to help lynch Wake Tomorrow.



So, if scum target you, doctoring abilities still work, they don't die with the doctor? And then we can lynch the vampire after wake? Or he suicides when scum are dead.


----------



## Grandma

No matter who I protect, Scum only have 1 NK. So if they kill me, it's cool. They won't get the Vampire either way.

From the role thing, page 1:
"If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated."

Woot!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> No matter who I protect, Scum only have 1 NK. So if they kill me, it's cool. They won't get the Vampire either way.
> 
> From the role thing, page 1:
> "If not targeted for a Night Kill, your alignment and win condition is Town - You win when all threats to the town have been eliminated."
> 
> Woot!



Okay! Got it then I still don't understand all the ins and outs of this game all the time, but I understood that. Game over scum!   

*Vote: Shaitra*


----------



## Grandma

*unvote*

I don't want her hammered until I hear from Avi or Moon.


----------



## Grandma

You may want to unvote for now, in case Shai tries to self-hammer before they both can post.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Makes sense, Ill be on tomorrow afternoon.

*Unvote*


----------



## Grandma

I'll be on between 3 and 7 eastern, assuming the power doesn't go out again.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wait, wake is confirmed scum according to cafe and yet you are wanting to lynch shaitra? How does that make any sense. 

I understand that scum sometimes bus their ally but shaitra was on wake a bit yesterday. And she said she was willing to hammer. While we never got to see whether she would I find it unlikely they were bussing each other for two days when they could have pushed alternatives.

if wake is scum I don't think shaitra is. And if he is the one that is confirmed why go after shaitra?

If wake is scum I find it likely that the partner is grandma or moonglow. 

that is of course if cafe is telling the truth. I'm not sure if she is because If I knew wake was scum id be on him all day trying to get him lynched. Not going after shaitra

but my instinct is saying wake is likely scum.

I am not the vampire btw. 

I'll be holding onto my vote so we can discuss more.

we have good chance of hitting the scum or the vampire today. Lets not blow it


----------



## CaféAuLait

I wanted to go after Wake but grandma convinced me that we only have to go after shai and then scum get only one more night kill only-  then with one lynch left and with wakes supposed ability we needed to lynch him tomorrow- while she said she was sure Shai was scum - we could win if we did it in that order. 

I'm not operating on all cylinders here and  I believed her,(  like an idiot )  and thought we could win and outed my ability and thought with both of our knowledge combined-bam town wins!  Then I have been thinking about it and her seeming as if she wants to possibly draw the NK, so I went back to read her posts. They confuse me given her claims of getting backup JOAT abilities. 

I just found big flaws in what grandma claimed, in the last several hours grandma has contradicted herself

Post 1388 she says cafe and avatar are conftown
2 post later in
Post 1390 she says only you are avatar
Then she votes a few post later for moon; 
Post 1408 she voted for Moonglow
Then me
Post 1410 she votes for me

Then she says moon and avatar are only conftown all the while claiming she got backup JOAT and had FAs list of who he targeted for investigations since this day start. But she confirms me, and you as town But she voted moon and is now saying he or you should claim vampire. And now voting shai? 


If that is the case why all the changes if she KNEW from start of day that FA supposedly targeted moon and you avatar for investigations- and FA cleared the both of you. But claims others are conftown?  This makes no sense to me. Seems to me she may have put that together by going over FAs reads and then made that claim. Cause her voting and statements don't back the supposed knowledge she supposedly got with FAs ability. 


Care to explain Grandma?


----------



## CaféAuLait

I did vote Wake, until Grandma said we need to lynch Shai first to win cause of Wakes "ability"  and I have no clue if it is or not, but given he is scum, and he is scum - he is probably lying about it- but don't hold me to that cause I don't know if that's a lie or not but he is lying about being scum. 

 I admit I i do get messed up on numbers though and trip up how many lunches we have left - if I don't work it out on paper. It's always been an issue, for me.  I got caught up in the moment and thought we could win to be honest and I know adding the vampire in the mix will change the balance of power and believed grandmas argument-  until I just went back and read her posts- which contradict her claim. 

I think she is trying to draw the NK by claiming JOAT backup protecting vampire and is vampire or scum, but leaning vampire and still scum for moon.  

Wake is scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And my last post is if her numbers are right and we can lose by lynching wake cause of his claim then maybe we need to hear her out. Until then;

*vote: Wake
*
But if I will screw up the win like grandma said we need to lynch someone else first ( just in case wake is being truthful about his claim) and she can explain her strange votes and confirm town reads then unconfirmed town reads with supposedly having FAs list of who he investigated, I will change it to ensure we can win. 


*

*


----------



## Grandma

From Cafe:


> I just found big flaws in what grandma claimed, in the last several hours grandma has contradicted herself
> 
> Post 1388 she says cafe and avatar are conftown
> 2 post later in
> Post 1390 she says only you are avatar
> Then she votes a few post later for moon;
> Post 1408 she voted for Moonglow
> Then me
> Post 1410 she votes for me
> 
> Then she says moon and avatar are only conftown all the while claiming she got backup JOAT and had FAs list of who he targeted for investigations since this day start. But she confirms me, and you as town But she voted moon and is now saying he or you should claim vampire. And now voting shai?



Post 1338 I didn't have the information PM yet, I was going by what I could get out of FA's posts. At one point he was sure Cafe was Town, then he turned around and said she wasn't. 
I thought Moonglow was scum - I mean look at how he's been acting. This too was before I got the info PM from Aye.
The reason I voted for you, Cafe was that I finally got the PM. It said that FA investigated Avi Night 1 and Moon Night 2, both results were Town. Avi and Moon are confirmed Town.
Confirming Town does NOT mean they are not the Vampire. The Vampire is Town until converted.

I am voting Shai because she's the easier of the 2 Scum to kill. Wake can take a Townie with him - and Shai can do the Night Kill. Better to lynch Shai first and endgame Wake.

I needed to get the reactions from Cafe, Shaitra, and Wake to figure out which of the 3 was the Townie. 

Had I not done that, Cafe, would you have said anything about the Ass Pumpkin? Had I not done that, you'd lynch Wake, and then Moonglow, and Scum Shaitra would endgame and win.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> *vote: Wake
> *




Goddammit, Cafe, fucking vote for Shaitra. Jesus Christ on a crutch. You too, Avi.


----------



## Grandma

*Vote: Shaitra*

I will protect Moonglow.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I think she is trying to draw the NK by claiming JOAT backup protecting vampire and is vampire or scum, but leaning vampire and still scum for moon.
> 
> Wake is scum.



I really am the backup JOAT. I am not the fucking Vampire, fucking Moonglow is the fucking Vampire.

My green god, why the hell do you pick now to dive into the fucking WIFOM?


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Wait, wake is confirmed scum according to cafe and yet you are wanting to lynch shaitra? How does that make any sense.
> 
> I understand that scum sometimes bus their ally but shaitra was on wake a bit yesterday. And she said she was willing to hammer. While we never got to see whether she would I find it unlikely they were bussing each other for two days when they could have pushed alternatives.
> 
> if wake is scum I don't think shaitra is. And if he is the one that is confirmed why go after shaitra?
> 
> If wake is scum I find it likely that the partner is grandma or moonglow.
> 
> that is of course if cafe is telling the truth. I'm not sure if she is because If I knew wake was scum id be on him all day trying to get him lynched. Not going after shaitra
> 
> but my instinct is saying wake is likely scum.
> 
> I am not the vampire btw.
> 
> I'll be holding onto my vote so we can discuss more.
> 
> we have good chance of hitting the scum or the vampire today. Lets not blow it



How many fucking Scum are there? One? NO, THERE ARE TWO. Wake is one. You are not Scum, Moon is not Scum, I am not Scum, Cafe is not Scum, now who the hell does that leave??????


----------



## Grandma

Don't you two lose the game for us after we already won.


----------



## Grandma

Do not give it to Shaitra and Wake.


----------



## Grandma

Fucking hell, I can't believe this.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> From Cafe:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found big flaws in what grandma claimed, in the last several hours grandma has contradicted herself
> 
> Post 1388 she says cafe and avatar are conftown
> 2 post later in
> Post 1390 she says only you are avatar
> Then she votes a few post later for moon;
> Post 1408 she voted for Moonglow
> Then me
> Post 1410 she votes for me
> 
> Then she says moon and avatar are only conftown all the while claiming she got backup JOAT and had FAs list of who he targeted for investigations since this day start. But she confirms me, and you as town But she voted moon and is now saying he or you should claim vampire. And now voting shai?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 1338 I didn't have the information PM yet, I was going by what I could get out of FA's posts. At one point he was sure Cafe was Town, then he turned around and said she wasn't.
> I thought Moonglow was scum - I mean look at how he's been acting. This too was before I got the info PM from Aye.
> The reason I voted for you, Cafe was that I finally got the PM. It said that FA investigated Avi Night 1 and Moon Night 2, both results were Town. Avi and Moon are confirmed Town.
> Confirming Town does NOT mean they are not the Vampire. The Vampire is Town until converted.
> 
> I am voting Shai because she's the easier of the 2 Scum to kill. Wake can take a Townie with him - and Shai can do the Night Kill. Better to lynch Shai first and endgame Wake.
> 
> I needed to get the reactions from Cafe, Shaitra, and Wake to figure out which of the 3 was the Townie.
> 
> Had I not done that, Cafe, would you have said anything about the Ass Pumpkin? Had I not done that, you'd lynch Wake, and then Moonglow, and Scum Shaitra would endgame and win.
Click to expand...


In one of his last posts FA said, he did not want to lynch me, moon and avatar.  But he did not have 3 cop shots, so I don't know why he had those numbers though 3 of us instead of 2. 

 And did you mean post 1388 not 1338. Cause I was speaking about 1388-

And no, I would not have outed my ability BUT would have tried to get people to lynch wake without doing so -if no one listened I would have said so at some point  no one listened  (except sr) when I only suspected wake before and I did not have proof and put up a case.  His claim is what stopped us all for sometime i think. I got to the point where I thought none of my shots would work it was really irritating me.  Anyway Given only 1 worked out of 3, I doubt I have much of a shot with the last one working TBH, so this probably all we got-   and yes, I would have still gone after moon still given the strange posts. 

 I hope you know who the vampire is Grandma. 

Please explain your numbers and plan to avatar.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is trying to draw the NK by claiming JOAT backup protecting vampire and is vampire or scum, but leaning vampire and still scum for moon.
> 
> Wake is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am the backup JOAT. I am not the fucking Vampire, fucking Moonglow is the fucking Vampire.
> 
> My green god, why the hell do you pick now to dive into the fucking WIFOM?
Click to expand...



Calm down grandma.  Please.  I don't want to lose this anymore than you do


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> *Vote: Shaitra*
> 
> I will protect Moonglow.




Ok

*Vote : Sharita. *

I


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote: Wake
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddammit, Cafe, fucking vote for Shaitra. Jesus Christ on a crutch. You too, Avi.
Click to expand...


I did. I get it. Sorry. Like I said I am not working on all cylinders right now. Please calm down.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I think this will be my last game for awhile.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm not voting yet for a reason. It's to let us think things out..

if wake is scum let shaitra hammer like she said yesterday. I still think it's highly probably wake is bluffing about his ability.

I'm leaning town on cafe now. I didn't really have a read on her before. I'm not seeing the case on shaitra. She may be scum she may not.

tell me something grandma, we had a good wagon going on wake yesterday. Shaitra said she would hammer. Why did you vote for scarlet instead? You weren't at risk. And had wake not been bluffing and you were right about shaitra we would have won last round

I read your posts and it just looks like you are trying to protect wake. Meanwhile shaitra and wake are going at each other. So they are either bussing each other this game or they aren't partners.

and if moonglow is the vampire we need to lynch him at some point.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, for one last time, I'm not scum.  Grandma has been hitting my scum radar though and her little meltdown pretty much confirms it for me.  Also, she was the one that got Wolfie all spun up to the point that Wolf self-hammered.  The scum team is Wake and Grandma.

For now I'm voting Wake because more people agree he is scum.  Again, I am willing to hammer him just in case he is truly SS.  He has fake claimed before on the other site for those who aren't playing there.

*vote: Wake*


----------



## Shaitra

I'll be V/LA starting tomorrow through Saturday afternoon.  I will have to borrow my brother's computer to be able to get on the net.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou , can we get a vote count please?


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> It's possible, but I doubt FA was redirected. Someone would have had to target him specifically and the odds are against that happening the first 2 nights.
> 
> Avatar4321 - Are you the Vampire? I will protect the Vampire tonight!


You already guessed the Vampire the first time.....see your post history.....


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> I’ve been reading the posts of my strongest scum reads (Wake, Moon and Shai) and I think everyone knows I was highly suspicious of Moon and his voting for House Day 2 start- who scum killed Night 1, and then Moonglow did not even check to see if he was alive (Why? First thing we all do, yes?)  and then he voted for one of our dead townies. Something I thought may have been to distance himself from scum and knowing who scum NKed. When pressed for an answer Moon never gave a reason except he could not find the death scene. No one else seemed to think it was weird though, except FA when he said Moon could have come up with a better excuse.
> 
> *While reading I found this post below which further cemented my belief further Moon is scum.*
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounding pretty scummy, Avatar.
> 
> 1) Everything we do to undermine scum helps town.
> 2) Preventing scum from recruiting another member undermines scum.
> 3) Lynching the vampire is more productive than mislynching a townie.
> 4) Much of day one is going to recruiting the sk and outing the vamp because scum hunting day one is almost always fruitless.
> 5) What happens today will yield a bounty of information to scum hunt with day 2, further increasing our odds.
> 
> Get on board or meet my scum list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The arguments in this post cannot be broken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you lynch a vampire? I thought I read in the opening that they can't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _"Can *you* lynch a vampire? I thought I read in the opening *that they can't*?" ~Moonglow_
> 
> Who is "*they*" Moon?
> 
> 
> I think you made the same sort of  mistake you did when you were scum first game,  then you said “Your town”. This time you said “they” - "they" would be town and you have inadvertently distanced yourself from us again).  I can’t believe I missed it the first go round. I even quoted that post at the time.
> 
> It also bothers me Moon you labeled Avatar as scum quite recently (1366) - the one person who is and has been basically confirmed town since we learned he can travel- someone who scum can’t kill because of Avatar’s ability.
> 
> I also noted many times your name came up you called yourself the 'easy lynch" or "easy bandwagon" or even "the first one lynched all the time" ( because of your being pinked). I am starting to wonder if you have just glided under our radar just because of that fact.
> 
> The only other thing which bothers me here is Wake is wondering why you are not lynched and I have him as possible scum, I thought about possible bussing going on, but I just don't know anymore, this game has been very hard to read.
> 
> *Anyway, please give me your opinions everyone.* *I know most of you did not give my suspicions much weight before, but I am having difficulties getting past the "THEY" post above in conjunction with Moonglow's Day 2 vote to lynch House as well.*
Click to expand...

I did scan to see the NK but must have just missed it...


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Actually, Cafe, I'm wondering about you.
> 
> In every game you've played you've needed someone to run with, a buddy, so to speak.
> Why are you doing so well flying solo this game?
> Where's your usual mass posting of WIFOM?
> Did you really roll Town _yet again_?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> *vote: Cafe*


Most notably Cafe is trying to twist my post to fit the scenario created by Cafe, very scummy activity..My scum reads are on Wake as explained previously and Cafe for confounding my innocent mistake..Sharia, well,she has yet to play much and keeps going on leave..But as we have seen with SR that does not always merit scum activity..My only special ability is to......


----------



## CaféAuLait

First *unvote* I am not sure shai is scum - I think I may have put Shai at l-1 and I'm not sure she is scum. Please lay out a better case grandma. Moon claiming above makes me very nervous scum may get to him esp if you are roleblocked or are NKed by scum, or so,e other ability is out there- moon says above "my special ability is..." Can he do something to stop from being doctored or god knows what?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Cafe, I'm wondering about you.
> 
> In every game you've played you've needed someone to run with, a buddy, so to speak.
> Why are you doing so well flying solo this game?
> Where's your usual mass posting of WIFOM?
> Did you really roll Town _yet again_?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> *vote: Cafe*
> 
> 
> 
> Most notably Cafe is trying to twist my post to fit the scenario created by Cafe, very scummy activity..My scum reads are on Wake as explained previously and Cafe for confounding my innocent mistake..Sharia, well,she has yet to play much and keeps going on leave..But as we have seen with SR that does not always merit scum activity..My only special ability is to......
Click to expand...



Moonglow 

I asked you about this sometime ago, and you ignored me repeatedly.  ( but far later made mention of it to someone else) When someone ignores questions it comes off as suspicious. You could have said it was an "innocent" mistake sometime ago to me, instead you refused to address my post - and it seemed more suspicious. I tagged you a few times and you refused to answer. And I can't see how it's just an innocent mistake, not to know you are alive and to vote for a dead townie. But hey lets pretend it was. Fine. 
*
The other issue I had was you edited your post at the same time when you jumped in that day to vote for House- ( i did not mention to aye who it was editing when I asked for the reminder not to edit -as I did not want to get you in trouble) which is against the rules. So this too came off as scummy to me- given your claimed innocent mistake  and your edit. That is why I kept thinking something was hinky. 

*

*You just admitted to being Vampire in post above 1482.


*This suggests to me you did not have to check to see who was dead because you would have gotten a pm to the scums chat from Aye if scum scum had killed you and would not have to check to see who was NKed and if you were alive. So, please don't say I am twisting things. Additionally, your "they" post i referenced and you just quoted 1483 also separates you from us and makes it sound like you are not a part of town- which tells me I was not far off and something was hinky- but now you say I'm twisting it to make it fit my argument? . If scum had managed to convert you since you did not want to claim day 1, we could have been in worse trouble with 3 scum and we still could be with your claim. 




*Lastly, you are once again editing posts- 1482 just above. It's Firmly against the rules* and AyeCantSeeYou has warned against it repeatedly after I asked and in each vote count.

 You have played the game for sometime now and *you know editing is against the rules*. Why do you keep editing posts moon? It does nothing but elicit suspicion from me and I'm sure others. / rant


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 

Should we lynch scum or the vampire. Moonglow has admitted to or claimed to being vampire above. I am concerned about his possibly being converted, grandma possibly roleblocked in doctoring or maybe moon having some ability which won't allow doctoring if one exists ( he suggests an ability above) And lastly the chance grandma might be scum who got him to out himself ( please don't start to yell at me again Grandma, we all have to consider all possibilities). Yeah I know WiFOM. Please don't scream at me again.


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> First *unvote* I am not sure shai is scum - I think I may have put Shai at l-1 and I'm not sure she is scum. Please lay out a better case grandma. Moon claiming above makes me very nervous scum may get to him esp if you are roleblocked or are NKed by scum, or so,e other ability is out there- moon says above "my special ability is..." Can he do something to stop from being doctored or god knows what?


I get to investigate one person during a night action. SO far everyone I have Ispied had nothing done to them. Grandma was the last one...


----------



## Shaitra

Moonglow, is your ability only to see if someone visited the person you are watching, or are you able to see if they do something?


----------



## Shaitra

I agree with Cafe that 1482 looks like a vampire claim.


----------



## Shaitra

Moonglow said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Cafe, I'm wondering about you.
> 
> In every game you've played you've needed someone to run with, a buddy, so to speak.
> Why are you doing so well flying solo this game?
> Where's your usual mass posting of WIFOM?
> Did you really roll Town _yet again_?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> *vote: Cafe*
> 
> 
> 
> Most notably Cafe is trying to twist my post to fit the scenario created by Cafe, very scummy activity..My scum reads are on Wake as explained previously and Cafe for confounding my innocent mistake..*Sharia, well,she has yet to play much and keeps going on leave.*.But as we have seen with SR that does not always merit scum activity..My only special ability is to......
Click to expand...


We are entering the holiday season.  I don't it's unreasonable for people to go on leave.


----------



## Moonglow

Shaitra said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Cafe, I'm wondering about you.
> 
> In every game you've played you've needed someone to run with, a buddy, so to speak.
> Why are you doing so well flying solo this game?
> Where's your usual mass posting of WIFOM?
> Did you really roll Town _yet again_?
> 
> I think not.
> 
> *vote: Cafe*
> 
> 
> 
> Most notably Cafe is trying to twist my post to fit the scenario created by Cafe, very scummy activity..My scum reads are on Wake as explained previously and Cafe for confounding my innocent mistake..*Sharia, well,she has yet to play much and keeps going on leave.*.But as we have seen with SR that does not always merit scum activity..My only special ability is to......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are entering the holiday season.  I don't it's unreasonable for people to go on leave.
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 4.1*​*Wake (1)*: Shaitra
*Shaitra (3)*: Wake, Grandma, CafeAuLait



*Not Voting*: Avatar4321, Moonglow 

*With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/29/14, @ 8PM central.

~ No talking about the game outside of this game thread.
~ No editing/deleting posts allowed.
~ Voting for yourself goes against your win condition.

“Thinking before taking actions is useful only if you are going to take action, otherwise you are wasting time and insulting your mind.” 
― Amit Kalantri*


*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5

2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4
*
*3.1 3.2 3.3*​ 
​


----------



## Moonglow

Shaitra said:


> Moonglow, is your ability only to see if someone visited the person you are watching, or are you able to see if they do something?


only the person I pick, but not who does it...


----------



## Moonglow

*VOTE: Wake

Wake is a strong candidate for a lynch*


----------



## Shaitra

As before, I will be the hammer on Wake if everyone goes along with lynching him.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> As before, I will be the hammer on Wake if everyone goes along with lynching him.



I am wondering if we should not lynch the vampire first, then Wake tomorrow. Avatar said a few posts back we need to lynch the Vampire at some point.   I am wondering if there is not a plan to turn the vampire or some odd ability still out there which is going to screw up the game. For now:

*Vote: Moonglow 

*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma 

When we were discussing your ability you said you did not have FA's list when you declared me and Avatar town, then voted for Moon, me and Shai.

So you got FA's list about 30 some hours after Day 4 started according to you?  I am wholly confused at this point about your claim.  It is making me nervous TBH.


----------



## CaféAuLait

No one should have a problem with lynch the vampire IMO. Everyone seems torn on everyone else, who or what to believe at the point.


----------



## Wake

Wait, did Moonglow say he was the Vampire, Cafe?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> Wait, did Moonglow say he was the Vampire, Cafe?



Yes, he did Wake post 1482, (which I am sure you probably already saw) and I am unsure what to make of last night.


----------



## Grandma

*Okay. Here's the case. Please read it this time, people.

FA was the JOAT. He investigated Avatar on Night 1. The result was Town. FA investigated Moon on Night 2. The result was Town. AVATAR AND MOON ARE TOWN. On Night 3 he protected Avi, but was NK'd himself.

I AM THE BACKUP JOAT. I WAS GIVEN FA'S INFORMATION, PLUS I HAVE 1 PROTECT LEFT.

Before I got the PM I thought Moon was Scum so I voted for him. Then I read the PM and unvoted.

I know that Avi and Moon are Town. I know that I am Town. Therefore Scum is among Cafe, Shaitra, and Wake. 

I shot a vote at Cafe to check her reaction. Then I did the same to Shaitra. I like Cafe's reaction better. I believe that she is Town.

Shaitra and Wake are Scum. Cafe confirms that Wake is Scum.

Here are the possible scenarios:

1. Lynch Moon: He dies, I waste my last protect on someone, the other or myself gets NK'd. That leaves TWO TOWNIES alive AGAINST TWO SCUM. Do the fukkin' math.

2. Lynch Wake: Only Avi or Cafe (or Shaitra) can hammer. This being a bastard game we can't risk Moon getting shot - once the lynch occurs it's technically night, so Wake's venge shot might count as a Night Kill and convert Moon. I protect Moon, the other Townie or myself gets NK'd by Shaitra. Whichever of us survives plus Moon vote off Shaitra the next Day. Messy.

3. Lynch Shaitra. I protect Moon during the Night. Myself, Avi, or Cafe will be NK'd. Moon and the other 2 surviving Townies lynch Wake. Game over, win for Town.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'll be back in a minute, I am looking back at Wake's wagon again and how it stopped and who suggested what. And it never even crossed my mind Moon could be turned if he hammered Wake.


----------



## Grandma

I'm not saying he _will_ but it is certainly possible.


----------



## Shaitra

Cafe, you are convinced Wake is scum, right?  Would you be willing to hammer him?  

Grandma, same question.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Ok

I just read the Wake vote and it was not you Grandma who stopped it, it was Shai’s unvoting which broke Wake's  wagon up, then FA putting SR up for lynch. I thought it was you.

Avatar voted Wake first

You ( Grandma)  came in and reminded everyone deadline was fast approaching

You ( Grandma) vote's Shai

Shai pops in and votes Wake with a very weak case according to FA and something he pointed out as suspicious due to timing and reasons and you voting for her

*FA says SR is a viable candidate* ( I bold this cause it is important IMO)

Moonglow votes SR

You ( Grandma) repeat you think we need to vote Shai and then Wake

*You (Grandma) ask for an extension since it is close to deadline*

Extension denied

*Moon unvotes SR and Votes Wake which puts Wake at L-2*

*Shai arrives almost immediately and unvotes Wake and says she will be hammer (puts wake to 2 votes total now)*

*This is where the wagon starts to fall apart as I am reading it now^
*
You (Grandma) vote SR off of FA’s suggestion

Then you (grandma) change your vote to Wake

FA votes SR

*Shai has never returned*

Wake Votes SR

Avatar votes SR believing there is not enough for a Wake wagon

*Avatar tags several people and says to vote SR to include; Shai, me, moon and Grandma*

*Shai still has not returned for vote*

I come in late try to catch up

Grandma Votes SR

I hammer SR.

It was not Grandma who stopped the Wake lynch.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Cafe, you are convinced Wake is scum, right?  Would you be willing to hammer him?
> 
> Grandma, same question.



Yes, I am convinced he is scum Shai. I KNOW he is scum, unless my results are skewed somehow- (which I doubt), he is scum.  I find it of interest you used the same question I asked you and you ask it of two claiming PR's. But whatever, _its a very fair question_.  Yes, Ill hammer Wake. We will lose a cop shot ( even if weak)  or a protect for the vampire ( if Wake is being truthful) and if Grandma is telling the truth. You, on the other hand claim VT.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Cafe, you are convinced Wake is scum, right?  Would you be willing to hammer him?
> 
> Grandma, same question.



Are you nuts? If I get killed, who protects Moon? *Read post 1502.*


----------



## Grandma

*Lynch Shaitra today. SHEEP ME!*


----------



## Shaitra

I asked the question to see your reactions.  Cafe you read town to me.  Grandma is screaming scum.  I will flip town if you lynch me.  If it's not too late after that, I suggest that town lynches Grandma and Wake.

Cafe, I had to unvote Wake or I couldn't be the hammer.  I went out to dinner that night with some friends and I didn't get back until after deadline.  But you guys had lynched SR so it didn't really matter.


----------



## Shaitra

Cafe, one last thing.  Grandma is buddying you right now.  Don't you see  it?


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra, it's too late. You and Wake have been identified as the Scum team.

I'm a fair decent bullshitter, but do you really think I could come up with such an elaborate hoax?


----------



## Wake

I'm not Scum, and I feel like there must be some other random ability responsible for Cafe's claim on me. If a Townie was given anything called a Framer/Miller, or an offshoot of it, and you used it on me, now is the time to speak up before your move costs Town the win.

Everyone here needs to be honest and state what abilities they were given after Daystart, IF they were given any.


----------



## Grandma

The game has been broken. The Scum team and Vampire have been identified. 
The 2 lynches are merely a formality at this point.


----------



## Wake

Shaitra said:


> Cafe, one last thing.  Grandma is buddying you right now.  Don't you see  it?



Do you think she's BS'ing?


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> The game has been broken. The Scum team and Vampire have been identified.
> The 2 lynches are merely a formality at this point.



You seem unnervingly certain, Grandma.

I need feedback from others on this, please.


----------



## Grandma

Wake, you and Shaitra have been laying low and fluff posting the whole game. It's too late now.

Fin.


----------



## Wake

I think Cafe's either lying or is under the effect of another ability.

You had better not be gambitting, like faking a guilty, Cafe. I did that once as Town and it was NOT pretty.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Wake, you and Shaitra have been laying low and fluff posting the whole game. It's too late now.
> 
> Fin.



I've actually been very busy working a strenuous job.

That doesn't make me Scum!


----------



## Grandma

Hey, Wake, remember this? : "How the... what? She named all three of them."


----------



## Grandma

Ooops I did it again. You get lynched tomorrow.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Hey, Wake, remember this? : "How the... what? She named all three of them."



One event does not guarantee the next, Grandma.

Is this Scum-Grandma angling for a win? Avi, please weigh in.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> I think Cafe's either lying or is under the effect of another ability.
> 
> You had better not be gambitting, like faking a guilty, Cafe. I did that once as Town and it was NOT pretty.



Funny you and Shai wait until endgame to start reading people.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Ooops I did it again. You get lynched tomorrow.



Shaitra's not Scum! Why are you trying to make this bogus case on her?


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wake, remember this? : "How the... what? She named all three of them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One event does not guarantee the next, Grandma.
> 
> Is this Scum-Grandma angling for a win? Avi, please weigh in.
Click to expand...


Pleez flail moar.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Cafe's either lying or is under the effect of another ability.
> 
> You had better not be gambitting, like faking a guilty, Cafe. I did that once as Town and it was NOT pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you and Shai wait until endgame to start reading people.
Click to expand...


I'm just replying in free-fall because I'm laid up.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Shaitra's not Scum! Why are you trying to make this bogus case on her?



Oh, and you know this how?

Dude, die with dignity.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wake, remember this? : "How the... what? She named all three of them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One event does not guarantee the next, Grandma.
> 
> Is this Scum-Grandma angling for a win? Avi, please weigh in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pleez flail moar.
Click to expand...


Boiled down, what exactly is your case on Shaitra?


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> I'm just replying in flail because I'm Scum.



Fixed.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra's not Scum! Why are you trying to make this bogus case on her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know this how?
> 
> Dude, die with dignity.
Click to expand...


I don't think she's Scum. I just don't feel it. Why do you keep trying to get her lynched?

And don't you think it's odd how so many investigative abilities have popped up?

Don't you find that more than a little unbalanced?


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Boiled down, what exactly is your case on Shaitra?



Read the thread, Scum.

We have 2 confirmed Town and 1 confirmed Scum. 

Left are me, Shai, and Cafe.

Cafe claimed an ability. I also claimed. Both abilities confirm others' alignments. Therefore, those abilities confirm our own alignments.

Who's left? You and Shaitra.


----------



## Wake

And why have you been pushing to lynch Shaitra before me, if, according to you, I'm Scum.

It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra's not Scum! Why are you trying to make this bogus case on her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know this how?
> 
> Dude, die with dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she's Scum. I just don't feel it. Why do you keep trying to get her lynched?
> 
> And don't you think it's odd how so many investigative abilities have popped up?
> 
> Don't you find that more than a little unbalanced?
Click to expand...


This is a bastard game with Ika as backup mod. Need I say more?


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> And why have you been pushing to lynch Shaitra before me, if, according to you, I'm Scum.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense.



Scroll up the page and read post 1502


----------



## Wake

Why are you so bent on Scum being us?

I know I'm not Scum, and I'm going to have to review your posts because I'm finding quite a few inconsistencies within them. You're going to need to provide more answers, Grandma.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra's not Scum! Why are you trying to make this bogus case on her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know this how?
> 
> Dude, die with dignity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she's Scum. I just don't feel it. Why do you keep trying to get her lynched?
> 
> And don't you think it's odd how so many investigative abilities have popped up?
> 
> Don't you find that more than a little unbalanced?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a bastard game with Ika as backup mod. Need I say more?
Click to expand...


Right. Bastard game.

And what do they do in Bastard games?

They use the "Insane" modifier without letting people know, to confuse the crap out of people. Bastard games utilize modifiers and abilities like that all of the time in order to sow mass confusion. Hence the term "bastard," because it infuriorates the player. For all you know your results are crap.


----------



## Wake

That's why I've never played in a Bastard game before since, in over 6 years of playing.


----------



## Wake

Bastard games aren't just about imbalance of power, but the players being outright lied to by the Mods without knowing it, because it's fun and it's a Bastard game.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Right. Bastard game.
> 
> And what do they do in Bastard games?
> 
> They use the "Insane" modifier without letting people know, to confuse the crap out of people. Bastard games utilize modifiers and abilities like that all of the time in order to sow mass confusion. Hence the term "bastard," because it infuriorates the player. For all you know your results are crap.



There are 2 investigative roles - the JOAT and the Ass Pumpkin. The Ass Pumpkin was given a 25% success rate. She knew that ahead of time. I'm sure the JOAT would have been given advance warning as well.


----------



## Grandma

Show a place in the game that indicates mod lying.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Show a place in the game that indicates mod lying.



"*Bastard* Game."



> *Bastard Mod*, usually shortened to *Bastard*, can ambiguously refer to a type of role, a type of game, or a mod who runs bastard games and/or uses bastard roles.
> 
> The exact definition of "bastard" varies from person to person according to their likes and dislikes; however, the following traits are usually common.
> 
> 
> *The moderator lies to players,* either in their Role PMs (as in False roles) or in their revealed information (as in Death Miller).
> The game incorporates significant game-changing mechanics (Cult being a notorious example) that affects players who may not know about them.
> The game incorporates roles that are inconvenient to play with, such as Voteless or Suicidal.
> A common shorthand definition of a bastard mod game is that it is designed mostly for the moderator's amusement more than that of the players.
> 
> Bastard games are notoriously difficult to do well. Most moderators' bastard setups will be imbalanced or not fun for some other reason. This doesn't stop them many moderators from trying to run them, though.
> 
> Bastard Mod games should not be confused with *bad* games, which are self-explanatory. However, the line between the two tends to be dangerously thin. If players called your game "bastard" when you were not actively trying to make it one, you should consider getting your next setup looked over by better reviewers.



Bastard Mod - MafiaWiki

We are *in* a Bastard Game.


----------



## Grandma

Show a place in this game that indicates mod lying.


----------



## Grandma

Btw, I was the first to say that this is a bastard game. I know what a bastard game is.

Apparently you forget that not every single bastard mechanic is used in any given game.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Show a place in this game that indicates mod lying.



Please reread the article.

*Every conceivable aspect of this game.*

Role PMs, abilities, you name it. For all I know, in spite of the PM Aye gave me, I'm really a Town Miller. In a bastard game you could be told there's a JoaT with two protects and two investigations, but not be told that you're also "psycho." That's also how "Amnesiac," and "Quack" work. The players are never told until the time is right, if at all!


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Btw, I was the first to say that this is a bastard game. I know what a bastard game is.
> 
> Apparently you forget that not every single bastard mechanic is used in any given game.



But any one of those could be used without you knowing or being told.

That is the beauty of the Bastard games.


----------



## Grandma

Unfortunately for you there's no evidence that mod lying has taken place.


----------



## Shaitra

I can tell you one place the Mod has lied.  In post 510, Aye stated that additional abilities were sent to EACH player.  Bullshit.  I didn't get an ability.  I got a post restriction.  So I agree the game is broken, but not in the way she states.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> I can tell you one place the Mod has lied.  In post 510, Aye stated that additional abilities were sent to EACH player.  Bullshit.  I didn't get an ability.  I got a post restriction.  So I agree the game is broken, but not in the way she states.



Then you did get an ability, but it's a negative one.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> Unfortunately for you there's no evidence that mod lying has taken place.



Bastard games = mod lying possible.

In a Bastard game, if the mod is lying to you, as in telling you you're a this or a that, but you're really this other thing, you're certainly not going to be told. Mayhem happens in Bastard games because players are typically given roles and abilities that have invisible notes attached to them that the mod knows and you do not. It's called entertainment.  I've seen Bastard games where a Doctor kept trying to protect people, but they kept dying, and he was going insane thinking there were two Scum teams and a Serial Killer and two of the three kept killing his target. He didn't know the mod had secretly attached the "Quack" modifier to his Role PM without him knowing it. 

It's all there in the wiki at the main. You should read through the games to see what kinds of utter confusion can unfold with these hidden add-ons.


----------



## Grandma

I'm going to go get breakfast now. Excuse me.


----------



## Wake

Shaitra said:


> I can tell you one place the Mod has lied.  In post 510, Aye stated that additional abilities were sent to EACH player.  Bullshit.  I didn't get an ability.  I got a post restriction.  So I agree the game is broken, but not in the way she states.



SEE!

I told you!

It's a Bastard game!


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you there's no evidence that mod lying has taken place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastard games = mod lying possible.
> 
> In a Bastard game, if the mod is lying to you, as in telling you you're a this or a that, but you're really this other thing, you're certainly not going to be told. Mayhem happens in Bastard games because players are typically given roles and abilities that have invisible notes attached to them that the mod knows and you do not. It's called entertainment.  I've seen Bastard games where a Doctor kept trying to protect people, but they kept dying, and he was going insane thinking there were two Scum teams and a Serial Killer and two of the three kept killing his target. He didn't know the mod had secretly attached the "Quack" modifier to his Role PM without him knowing it.
> 
> It's all there in the wiki at the main. You should read through the games to see what kinds of utter confusion can unfold with these hidden add-ons.
Click to expand...



Fluff post.


----------



## Wake

Grandma said:


> I'm going to go get breakfast now. Excuse me.



Restrictions are not abilities.

They are modifiers. Apples and oranges.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> _All USMB rules must be obeyed, along with the following._​
> _Game Timeline_
> 
> Day Phases last one week.
> Night Phases last two days.
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
> Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
> Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
> No invisible text allowed.
> Don't edit/delete posts.
> No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
> Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
> You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
> Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.
> 
> _Activity_
> 
> 72 hours inactivity earns a prod (reminder PM). If two days go by, I'll seek replacement.
> 3 prods and I'll also seek a replacement.
> If a replacement isn't found within a week, that slot will be modkilled.
> It's fine and encouraged to @ players.
> Please be aware of PMs from the Mod.
> You may go V/LA (Vacation/Limited Access). Reason isn't required.
> 
> _Votes and Lynching_
> 
> Votes must be in the format of *VOTE: Player Name*. I'll count it if it's obvious.
> Unvotes are not necessary to change a vote.
> Majority Vote = 1/2 all votes, +1.
> Once I have posted your death scene, you may not post.
> You may change your vote as many times as you wish.
> All players can keep talking after the lynch until thread is locked.
> Deadline passed without majority vote = no lynch that Day.
> Players may choose not to lynch with *VOTE: No Lynch*.
> Dead players are dead, and may not talk after death scene.
> 
> _Behavior_
> 
> Personal attacks won't be tolerated. Focus on the game.
> Don't mention or discuss family or pets in this game.
> I can't "Like" any post in an ongoing game.
> Avoid replacing out. Please speak with me first.
> *I will only respond to the breaking of rules if sent a PM. If you feel you are being personally attacked, and you want something done about it, please shoot me a PM.*
> _Setup_
> 
> *This game is an Open Setup, and has a Night start. (This means everyone knows what's in our game.)*
> *If you think you've figured out who has what role, think again.*
> *Please read these rules one more time.*​



Here's another example of a lie.  She states everyone knows what's in the game but all this other BS.




Grandma said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you one place the Mod has lied.  In post 510, Aye stated that additional abilities were sent to EACH player.  Bullshit.  I didn't get an ability.  I got a post restriction.  So I agree the game is broken, but not in the way she states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you did get an ability, but it's a negative one.
Click to expand...


I disagree.  A post restriction is not an ability.


----------



## Wake

Grandma, I'd like you to reflect on #1549, please.


----------



## Shaitra

EBWOP: but_ there's_ all this other BS.


----------



## Wake

Shaitra said:


> I can tell you one place the Mod has lied.  In post 510, Aye stated that additional abilities were sent to EACH player.  Bullshit.  I didn't get an ability.  I got a post restriction.  So I agree the game is broken, but not in the way she states.



Wait, didn't someone say they didn't receive any ability/restriction after the game started?


----------



## Shaitra

Since Grandma and Cafe are the two coordinating all this supposedly confirmed town/confirmed scum crap, it appears they are the scum team.


----------



## Shaitra

I think Moon said he didn't get an ability or restriction.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for you there's no evidence that mod lying has taken place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bastard games = mod lying possible.
> 
> In a Bastard game, if the mod is lying to you, as in telling you you're a this or a that, but you're really this other thing, you're certainly not going to be told. Mayhem happens in Bastard games because players are typically given roles and abilities that have invisible notes attached to them that the mod knows and you do not. It's called entertainment.  I've seen Bastard games where a Doctor kept trying to protect people, but they kept dying, and he was going insane thinking there were two Scum teams and a Serial Killer and two of the three kept killing his target. He didn't know the mod had secretly attached the "Quack" modifier to his Role PM without him knowing it.
> 
> It's all there in the wiki at the main. You should read through the games to see what kinds of utter confusion can unfold with these hidden add-ons.
Click to expand...


So are you saying that Aye could have decided to run a bastard game without telling anyone?  If so, that's messed up.


----------



## Shaitra

Nope, I just quickly ran through Moon's ISO and he is claiming watcher.  I could have sworn someone else besides me stated they didn't get an ability.


----------



## Shaitra

*Vote: Grandma
*
Your play is way over the top, especially all the yelling that I am scum and need to be lynched.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> So are you saying that Aye could have decided to run a bastard game without telling anyone?  If so, that's messed up.



Ika specializes in bastard games.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'm here catching up. But I did see one post above where Shai says I am coordinating with grandma confirmed town /scum. I have not- this was grandma assertion. I got my result on Wake, I have not confirmed Grandma as town, in fact I questioned her timeline on her claim she said she did not gets FA's list till more than a day past the start of Day 4 and this is why she confirmed me and avatar as town then voted moon who she also said was confirmed town. This was all before she got the list from Aye she said- which she did not get till Sunday night according to her when Day 4 started late Sat Afternoon. So I don't know what is going on. The only thing I know for sure is Moon claimed vampire-* thus my vote for Moon* and the result on Wake ( which is not being argued it may be a fake result because of a Bastard game?). I had unvoted you Shai LAST NIGHT which was *not reflected in the recent vote count if you did not notice. I am thoroughly confused and am trying to *make sense of things by reviewing votes, posts, claims, etc.

I am going back to respond to posts I have missed now and am trying to figure this out.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Grandma
> *
> Your play is way over the top, especially all the yelling that I am scum and need to be lynched.



Look, you two should have paid attention to how the game was going. We Townies were bumbling around in the dark, lynching each other. You could have egged us on, just one more mislynch today and you guys would have won. 

It's not Town's fault that the Scumteam slacked off.

Next time you're scum, take a page from Sammeech's book - start weaving your story early on. Waiting until the hangman's on his way over is a bad idea.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you saying that Aye could have decided to run a bastard game without telling anyone?  If so, that's messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ika specializes in bastard games.
Click to expand...


So, what does that mean Grandma? Are FA's results skewed too? Do you think we are being lied to? Or lead astray because this is what happens in these games?

@*Grandma you said you were running a bastard game- is this how it goes?*


----------



## Grandma

Cafe - UNVOTE MOON - IF HE GETS LYNCHED, THEN AFTER THE NIGHTKILL THERE WILL BE ONLY 2 TOWNIES LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SCUM WILL WIN!

UNVOTE HIM CAFE, NOW!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

I know we are not supposed to talk personal stuff in here but I just got devastating news, my sister committed suicide this morning. Because of my health, I wont be able to travel to the East coast to be there.  I don't know what to do and I am here on a freaking computer talking to strangers in a game balling my eyes out because I don't have anyone else to speak to.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> So, what does that mean Grandma? Are FA's results skewed too? Do you think we are being lied to? Or lead astray because this is what happens in these games?
> 
> @*Grandma you said you were running a bastard game- is this how it goes?*



There are over a hundred different role variations that can be used. Are there a hundred players in this game? No.
Cops can be sane, insane, naive, stoned, paranoid, or amnesiac.
There are countless mechanics that can be used. For example, I was going to have an item to pass from one player to another. The item was pre-set to activate on a specific date - on Xmas Day, whoever was holding the fruitcake would eat it and die because it was poisoned. Whoever was holding the pine wreath on Yule would simply hang it on their door - it did nothing.
There are masons and cults and multiple factions.
Mods can randomly add-in or modkill players. Factions' win conditions can be changed in the middle of the game.
Posting restrictions are very common.
And so on and so forth.

That's why I needed 40 players - there's too much going on to have just 9 or 13.

So, do I think FA's results were skewed? No, I don't. 

Wake and Shaitra begged off the whole game, but now that they're cornered they're in a posting frenzy. Because they're Scum.


----------



## ika

*My official disclaimer on the "bastardized"

My very definition of what is considered bastardized is not the same as what MS has defined as "bastardized"*

*Remember that MS is not my homesite and that a lot of the things that MS consider "bastardized" (3rd parties, mod lying, ect) are actually considered normal to me

I have no say on if aye had an intention of making this game bastardized or not mostly due to the fact I have only laid out the framework for the setup (the general role sense of scum vs town) but anything else that was added was w/o my intervention.*


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I know we are not supposed to talk personal stuff in here but I just got devastating news, my sister committed suicide this morning. Because of my health, I wont be able to travel to the East coast to be there.  I don't know what to do and I am here on a freaking computer talking to strangers in a game balling my eyes out because I don't have anyone else to speak to.



Oh hell. I'm so sorry. You and your family have my deepest condolences.

I think the funeral home should be able to livestream the services. If your computer can't hook up, a local Kinkos should be able to arrange an online conference. I know they used to do that, so they probably still do. So at least you can be there via satellite.


----------



## ika

*If you want to talk about bastardization and what i perceive it as bring it on over to the mafia discussion thread or try out my homesite setups.*


----------



## Grandma

ika said:


> *If you want to talk about bastardization and what i perceive it as bring it on over to the mafia discussion thread or try out my homesite setups.*



I'd love to. PM me a link, please.


----------



## Grandma

Oh, and the whole discussion on bastardizing is just Wake and Shai flailing. No biggie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Wake and Shaitra begged off the whole game, but now that they're cornered they're in a posting frenzy. Because they're Scum.



That is the way it reads to me.


The way Wake and Shai are trying to convince us we are being lied to By Aye is bothering me. Shai says I am town a few posts back and you are buddying me and now she says I am scum along with you?  I don't think Aye lied, Wake is defending Shai by going overboard and trying to convincing us results are flawed. I got a result back on Wake, period. If this game is all lies by the mod, then I don’t know what to think anymore. I wont even try to work it out, it will be impossible.  So, I am basing my vote on the arguments I have seen in the last few pages.

*Vote: Shai*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know we are not supposed to talk personal stuff in here but I just got devastating news, my sister committed suicide this morning. Because of my health, I wont be able to travel to the East coast to be there.  I don't know what to do and I am here on a freaking computer talking to strangers in a game balling my eyes out because I don't have anyone else to speak to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell. I'm so sorry. You and your family have my deepest condolences.
> 
> I think the funeral home should be able to livestream the services. If your computer can't hook up, a local Kinkos should be able to arrange an online conference. I know they used to do that, so they probably still do. So at least you can be there via satellite.
Click to expand...


Am I allow to PM you- or are we not allowed to PM while playing in the game?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ika 

Am I allowed to PM another player while playing the game about personal stuff?


----------



## ika

CaféAuLait said:


> ika
> 
> Am I allowed to PM another player while playing the game about personal stuff?



*As long as it does not preclude to the game, you may.

*


----------



## Wake

OK.

Wait a minute.

Obviously I was tired enough to confuse Aye with Grandma.

Holy crap, I just realized that this morning.

This is not a bastard game. I thought Aye was running a Bastard game at the moment.

My brain was tired last night.


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> I know we are not supposed to talk personal stuff in here but I just got devastating news, my sister committed suicide this morning. Because of my health, I wont be able to travel to the East coast to be there.  I don't know what to do and I am here on a freaking computer talking to strangers in a game balling my eyes out because I don't have anyone else to speak to.


Cafe, I am so sorry for your loss.  I can't imagine the pain you are feeling right now.  Please pm me if there is anything I can do for you.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I am at L-1.  I am claiming VT.  Lynch me and if the numbers are correct, the scum team just won.  

Grandma, your reads are shit.  You can claim I'm flailing on you want, but I'm on record telling you that you are so wrong it's not even funny.


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> I know we are not supposed to talk personal stuff in here but I just got devastating news, my sister committed suicide this morning. Because of my health, I wont be able to travel to the East coast to be there.  I don't know what to do and I am here on a freaking computer talking to strangers in a game balling my eyes out because I don't have anyone else to speak to.


Dear Cafe, I know the feeling as I lost my sister also in 2007..she was 47, let us know if there is anything we can do..


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, did Moonglow say he was the Vampire, Cafe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did Wake post 1482, (which I am sure you probably already saw) and I am unsure what to make of last night.
Click to expand...

Not really, I stated my special ability or extra ability..


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow , Avatar4321 - I have to protect the Vampire tonight. C'mon, which of you is it? There may not be enough time during Twilight for you to 'fess up. Please tell me now. Town needs you in order to win.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops I did it again. You get lynched tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra's not Scum! Why are you trying to make this bogus case on her?
Click to expand...


if she isn't scum why are you voting for her?


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Moonglow , Avatar4321 - I have to protect the Vampire tonight. C'mon, which of you is it? There may not be enough time during Twilight for you to 'fess up. Please tell me now. Town needs you in order to win.


How does the vampire really know you can protect? Will Avi confess and let us know he is on our side.Surely only the vampire could walk away from a NK action because of their prowess and cunning...All I get to do is watch one half of the night action...


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops I did it again. You get lynched tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra's not Scum! Why are you trying to make this bogus case on her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if she isn't scum why are you voting for her?
Click to expand...

I agree, it does seem odd to project and retract with such impunity...


----------



## Shaitra

I'm surprised I'm still alive.  I figured I'd been hammered by now.  The question becomes is it because scum is already on my wagon.


----------



## Moonglow

Shaitra said:


> I'm surprised I'm still alive.  I figured I'd been hammered by now.  The question becomes is it because scum is already on my wagon.


Like Grandma?


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow, the Scum are Shaitra and Wake.

You and Avi are Town, confirmed by FA's investigation. Wake is Scum confirmed by Cafe's investigation.

I will protect the Vampire. FA died with that 1 protect left and I inherited it. If you're the Vamp, let me know. You will not be NK'd.


----------



## Wake

*Unvote: Shaitra*

So, where is everybody?


----------



## Avatar4321

Working ten hour shifts.

you never answered wake. Why were you voting for shaitra if you were townreading her?


----------



## Shaitra

I just got back from V/LA.  When I saw that nobody had posted much when I logged in Wednesday afternoon, I didn't worry about trying to log back in before I got home.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma, if this is a bastard game, how come you are so sure you are right?


----------



## Wake

Avatar4321 said:


> Working ten hour shifts.
> 
> you never answered wake. Why were you voting for shaitra if you were townreading her?



Because I was confused and working twelve hour shifts in a medical hospital that specializes in caring for patients with brain damage, ergo behavioral issues. I was confused-enough to think Aye was running a Bastard game, which I only realized wasn't the case the morning after. All it is, is delirium.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE COUNT 4.2*​*Wake (1)*: Moonglow
*Shaitra (2)*: Grandma, CafeAuLait
*Grandma (1)*: Shaitra,



*Not Voting*: Avatar4321, Wake

*With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
Deadline is 11/29/14, @ 8PM central.

~ No talking about the game outside of this game thread.
~ No editing/deleting posts allowed.
~ Voting for yourself goes against your win condition.
*



*Vote Counts
1.1 1.2 1.3 1.4 1.5

2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4
*
*3.1 3.2 3.3*​ 
*4.1*​


----------



## Wake

So, who exactly is the Vampire?

Since we're not playing a Bastard game, a list of every claimed/living PR is in order.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Grandma, if this is a bastard game, how come you are so sure you are right?



There are different elements to bastardizing games. Lying to the players is one, but it isn't always used. Insane, naive, stoned, etc. power roles aren't always used, either. It's incredibly rare that a player would get a 25% PR and the only other PR would be insane. That would wreck the game's balance. 

Ika made a post concerning his input into this game, you should read it, it's helpful.

The bottom line is that Moon and Avi both are Town. Cafe and I are both Town PRs.

Wake is confscum. That leaves only you as the other Scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Day 4 ends with NO LYNCH!

Night 4 has begun.

Deadline is 12/1/14 @ 8 pm.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*"Welcome! I've known all along you'd be coming to see me," Grandma said, as she was setting out the final tarot card. Being a Gypsy Fortune Teller all her life, Grandma knew what her future held; she just didn't know when her demise would happen until earlier that morning when she drew 3 cards for her daily reading.






There was no mistaking what the cards meant. Intent on wanting to see her slayer before her last breath, Grandma got dressed in one of her favorite dresses and spread out a blanket on the ground. She made sure she had her cards with her and that she had put enough logs on the fire to keep it burning all night if necessary.

"Ghouls are nasty creatures, you know!" Grandma said. "When you're done with me, make sure you take a moment to relish your ghoulish disaster, because I've seen what you were going to do, and I've also seen what is coming after you."






With those last words, Grandma met her fate by the hands of one of the ghouls that had been haunting the nearby town all year long.


*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*It is now Day 5.

With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch.

Not Voting (5)
Moonglow ♂
Avatar4321 ♂
Wake ♂
CafeAuLait ♀
Shaitra ♀*

*Deadline is 12/8/14, @ 8PM central.*​


----------



## CaféAuLait

I see why my cop shot did not work now, not that it was a long shot but because Grandma was killed. I am unsure about who is the last scum v. vampire, but I KNOW Wake is scum. That is where my vote is staying. Period.
*
Vote: Wake   
*


----------



## Wake




----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


>



I figured for sure when I finally was able to return I would see that everyone else would have gotten together and lynched you- since you seemed to be someone everyone could agree on. but I also  see that is partly my fault since I kept switching my vote back and fourth between, you shai and moon- given grandma was sure we had to lynch Shai first and me not being sure Grandma was town.  I should have stuck with what I knew to be true ( you would be gone already, if everyone else had agreed) instead of believing all the arguing about this being a bastard game and results possibly being wrong or skewed- I don't believe they are. another thing that confused me was Grandma DID SAY this was a bastard game Day 2, so this added to me wondering.


----------



## Shaitra

Grandma claimed I was scum through PoE.  She had that wrong.  I do believe Wake is scum.  I'm not sure who is his partner.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake, what are your reads?


----------



## Wake

I have no good reads at the moment.


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar and Moonglow, what are your reads?

Grandma had at least one read wrong, her scum read on me.  I honestly didn't believe her claim of back-up JOAT because I just finished a game at the main site where a couple of different scum claimed a PR.  So due to the timing that Cafe pointed out, I thought she was scum.  I was wrong.  I'm not sure who is the second scum right now.


----------



## Moonglow

Shaitra said:


> Avatar and Moonglow, what are your reads?
> 
> Grandma had at least one read wrong, her scum read on me.  I honestly didn't believe her claim of back-up JOAT because I just finished a game at the main site where a couple of different scum claimed a PR.  So due to the timing that Cafe pointed out, I thought she was scum.  I was wrong.  I'm not sure who is the second scum right now.


Wake and Cafe....


----------



## Avatar4321

I think we should have lynched wake yesterday. Not sure who the other one is. I'm guessing moonglow.


----------



## Shaitra

If someone else will vote for Wake, I will hammer.


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote wake*


----------



## Shaitra

OK, Wake, you need to make your best case.  I will come back later this afternoon/evening to hammer.  Also, if anyone else wants to weigh in on this, now's the time.


----------



## Wake

Alright. Here goes:

*I'm not evil.*

So, what do you think about Moonglow?


----------



## Avatar4321

So who is?


----------



## Avatar4321

*unvote*


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm still planning for wake. I just want to make sure we don't rush it.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake, what's your case against Moonglow?


----------



## Moonglow

I have already been shown to be a Townie by an investigation PR....I am concerned that the vampire is still alive and us Townies need to kill off the vampire or scum....I read the death of Grandma but didn't see what her role was..??


----------



## Shaitra

The death scene didn't state her role, but if you go look at the player list in the first post, you will see that she was the back-up JOAT.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Vote Count 5.1
*​*With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch.

Wake (1)*: CafeAuLait

Not Voting: Moonglow, Avatar4321, Wake, Shaitra

*Deadline is 12/8/14, @ 8PM central.

All paths are the same, leading nowhere. Therefore, pick a path with heart!
Carlos Castaneda
*​


----------



## Avatar4321

Since grandma is town then she was likely telling the truth about moonglow being town.

that means moonglow and I are confirmed town.

so either the scum are bussing each other like crazy or wake isn't scum because everyone has been going for him except moon.

but that means cafe and shaitra are scum which makes me wonder why she didn't hammer and win when I voted for wake.

I see a wake shaitra combo more likely than a cafe wake combo.

but it could be cafe shaitra.

I'm going to have to think this out more.


----------



## Avatar4321

We have a very narrow chance for victory here.


----------



## Wake

I'm pretty much dead, so there's no more reason for me to keep up this facade.


----------



## Shaitra

What's that mean Wake?  Are you admitting to be scum?

I believe that Cafe is bussing Wake in an effort to get town credit.  If you look back at the game, you see she votes and then unvotes him on more than one occasion.

Avatar, remember early in the game when Wake claimed Super Saint?  I was willing to hammer him.  Why do you think that is?  Because I am town and I've thought Wake was scum most of the game.  I was willing to risk my game life for heaven's sake that I was right.  I was that bloody sure he was scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

*VOTE WAKE*


----------



## Avatar4321

*VOTE WAKE*


----------



## Moonglow

I will be out of internet touch until Monday afternoon...My vote for Wake still stands now we are down to a few players It is time to finish scum and be won.....
*Vote:Wake*


----------



## Avatar4321

That's a lynch. With that I am claiming vampire.


----------



## Avatar4321

Oh and I think wakes partner is cafe


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*Vote Count 5.2
*​*With 5 players, it takes 3 to lynch.

LYNCH!!! Wake (3)*: CafeAuLait, Avatar4321, Moonglow

Not Voting: Wake, Shaitra

*Deadline is 12/8/14, @ 8PM central.

All paths are the same, leading nowhere. Therefore, pick a path with heart!
Carlos Castaneda
*​


----------



## Wake

Heh...


----------



## Wake

Victory.


----------



## Wake

I really was a Super Saint.

You needed to lynch me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*"Trick or Treat! Don't smell my feet. I'm looking for tricks, and something good to eat!"
roared Yeti Wake as he stomped his feet on the ground.






Not wanting to come off as being too ghoulish, the little Yeti reminded the townsfolk that if they were to kill him, the one that gives the last blow would be killed instantly as well. Something about a legend of Yeti's past, Wake said. 

Not believing him, the townsfolk ran the little Yeti back into the mountains and up the steep cliffs.
They weren't about to let him get away this time.




*

*Only one person was able to make it to the cliffside where the Yeti stood.
Would Moonglow push him over or let him live?
Not wanting to disappoint his friends, Moonglow ran to the Yeti and shoved him as hard as he could.






"So much for the Yeti's claim of killing the one that killed him," Moonglow thought.*

*All of a sudden there was a rumbling from under the snow. Out of nowhere, hundreds of mini Yeti's appeared, ready to seek revenge for killing one of their own.






"You have go to be kidding me! Ya'll couldn't hurt a leaf if you even tried." Moonglow yelled.

Much to his surprise, Moonglow started to feel the wrath of the tiny little creatures. Never in his wildest Vampire dreams did he imagine that something so little and cute could cause so much pain. 






Vowing to help the Ghouls in their fight against the Goblins if they let him live, the little Yeti's backed off, dragging Moonglow into their secret cavern.

Little did Town know what fury they had unleashed that night. Too bad they never got the chance to defend themselves, for surely they would have put up a better fight than they had in the beginning.

*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

The Ghouls have won!

Wake was a Ghoul with a Super Saint ability.
Moonglow was the Vampire.
By hammering Wake, Moonglow was converted to being a Ghoul.

That left Avatar and Shaitra as town; Cafe and Moon as scum.

With a NK this night phase, there was no chance for town to win.

Good game all!​


----------



## Wake

AVENGE ME, LITTLE BUDDIES!


----------



## Wake

We won sooner than expected.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Dead QT: Graveyard - QuickTopic free message board hosting

Ghouls Hideout: Ghouls Hideout - QuickTopic free message board hosting


----------



## Wake

Pre-inning for the next one. Hell yes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I thought the vampire could only be converted by being NK'd?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My thoughts - I thought this one was very town sided and that it'd be an easy win for town. Had town listened to what Moon was saying from the beginning, it would have gone that way. Moon played really, really well. He figured out who the Ghouls were really fast.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I thought the vampire could only be converted by being NK'd?



By hammering Wake, and Wake having the Super Saint ability, Moon was converted by scum. The way I was told, if scum kills the Vampire, that player is converted.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I think an apathetic town gave scum the win here. JMO


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye-Really good flavor. Thanks for modding. You too ika.


----------



## Wake

We needed that apathy.

Hell, we cultivated it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You manipulated me Wake. I still thought you were scum until I got upset about town's lack of participation and you took advantage to buddy me which is something I'm always susceptible to from scum when I don't have town help.


----------



## Wake

Moonglow is better at Mafia than I thought.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Super Saint was too much of advantage for scum who can already kill people. And being able to convert the vamp only made it more so.


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> You manipulated me Wake. I still thought you were scum until I got upset about town's lack of participation and you took advantage to buddy me which is something I'm always susceptible to from scum when I don't have town help.



That I did.

I could have done more, but my wrists were bound due to priorities.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow-You did great!!


----------



## Wake

What worried me was Town realizing that, if I were Scum with SS ability, the last thing I'd want is my partner to hammer.


----------



## Wake

I'm going to get three Newbie games started within the next two weeks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You manipulated me Wake. I still thought you were scum until I got upset about town's lack of participation and you took advantage to buddy me which is something I'm always susceptible to from scum when I don't have town help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I did.
> 
> I could have done more, but my wrists were bound due to priorities.
Click to expand...


You are just lucky town was apathetic. You never would of survived if I was on my game and if House wouldn't of made his gambit and SR wouldn't of flaked.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I find it very interesting the way scum like to talk about me in their QT's.


----------



## Wake

If I were on my game, our victory would be all but certain.

Was embroiled in four other games at the same time and a crap-ton of other things that spread me out thin.

I am extremely devious and dangerous when collected and focused. Heh heh heh...


----------



## Wolfsister77

I did actively lurk a bit.

A parallel QT thread of mine is active, too, regarding my thoughts.

Hopefully Wolfie will not be too upset when she learns the truth.

Hmmmmm..............................................


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfie has such a beautiful yet fragile personality. I notice that she gets angry when Grandma insults her play. I could swing a hammer on her playstyle, rile her up, and get her to replace out, but she'd hate me for it, and I know I wouldn't do that. If that slot were handled by some random punk from the main site I'd have no reservations. 

Hmmmmm.............................................


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-I'm sorry for all the crap you had to deal with while trying to play as scum.


----------



## Wake

Personal QT: USMB 8 - QuickTopic free message board hosting

Lost track of it when work/life issues hit.


----------



## Wake

> Wolfie's very careful and cautious. Is she... is she pawing me for responses?
> 
> HRM. TOWN-MODE ACTIVATE.
> 
> Time to deliver another large read on someone.


----------



## Shaitra

People have different playing styles.  Not everyone wants to post every 5 minutes like you Wolfie.


----------



## Shaitra

Aye, why didn't I get an ability?   You gave them to everyone else?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> People have different playing styles.  Not everyone wants to post every 5 minutes like you Wolfie.



Thanks for the comment Shaitra.


----------



## Shaitra

I thought giving scum a super saint ability was bullshit.  And moon should have waited for me to hammer.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have different playing styles.  Not everyone wants to post every 5 minutes like you Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment Shaitra.
Click to expand...

Thanks for ripping on me in the dead thread too Wolfie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have different playing styles.  Not everyone wants to post every 5 minutes like you Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment Shaitra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for ripping on me in the dead thread too Wolfie.
Click to expand...


I've been ripped all over the place in QT's many times. Deal with it.


----------



## Wake

I was legitimately so bonkers from delirium that I thought we were playing Grandma's bastard game. 

Super Saint ability for Scum is very powerful. I could have just stayed quiet and kept it a secret, but I wanted to try and net additional Towncred by feigning being a Townie trying to alert Town of this dangerous ability.


----------



## Wake

*Did work to keep Wolfie and House from replacing out and/or killing one another.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have different playing styles.  Not everyone wants to post every 5 minutes like you Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment Shaitra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for ripping on me in the dead thread too Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been ripped all over the place in QT's many times. Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Fine.  I will.  Don't  expect me to post a thousand times in a thread like you do.  DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Avatar4321

Even if you had hammered we lost. We should have lynched cafe first


----------



## Avatar4321

Even if you had hammered we lost. We should have lynched cafe first


----------



## Shaitra

I really didn't think he had the ability.  He has fake claimed in other games so I figured that was what he was doing.


----------



## Wake

natrualgas said:


> Is this a thread for the under 18 crowd?



Hi there!

Are you interested in playing Mafia?


----------



## Wake

Everyone's playstyles are different, because everyone is different people.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> People have different playing styles.  Not everyone wants to post every 5 minutes like you Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment Shaitra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for ripping on me in the dead thread too Wolfie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been ripped all over the place in QT's many times. Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.  I will.  Don't  expect me to post a thousand times in a thread like you do.  DEAL WITH IT!
Click to expand...


You don't have to worry Shaitra. I won't be playing with you again.


----------



## Wake

Within two weeks I'll be having three games going on at once. If you guys want to play here you'll have options.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't know if I'm up for it any more.


----------



## Wake

Fighting can be common in Mafia, 'cause you're expected to work with different peeps.

Just now two dudes at the main, Kuribo and Slandaar, got canned for going at it over the game.

It's more common than you think, and it's healthier than bottling it all up.

Start @ 2500 and read down.  Super Dangan Ronpa 2 Mafia GAME OVER bull mafiascum.net

In some ways, Mafia is like hockey.


----------



## Shaitra

It's all good, I had already decided I didn't want to play with you either wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Bottom line: Scum won because of the way town decided to play this game. You can get mad at me, throw a fit, whatever the hell you want to do, but that's the truth, like it or not. Everything I bitched about in the dz was the truth. I didn't sugar coat it. I don't recall anyone ever sugar coating the things they said about me in QT's. I never insulted anyone or name called or anything else. I was not happy with what happened this game and vented about it. I really don't care if someone doesn't like it. 

/Done


----------



## Shaitra

It was getting very tiresome listening/reading you melt down every game.  It truly made me not want to post.  That's the truth with no sugar coating.


----------



## ika

Really SS does not count as NKing the vampire.

If anyone reads the dead QT towns had a tiny chance of winning but would require a major miracle.

I only gave out the framework of the setup (the joat, backup, and vamp idea) everything else that was put together was ayes doing.

I do think the SS was a little powerful on scum mostly due to the fact that towns had no way of really "dealing" with it (maybe sk but thats ehhh)

IMO if you give scums that kind of power (SS/veng) that town needs a hard counter to it.


----------



## ika

i didnt do much for this game at all i just kind poped in every now and then to just see the game.

I think it was highly townsided overall and was taken out mostly due to apathy and lurkage


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> Aye, why didn't I get an ability?   You gave them to everyone else?



On Halloween, every player received something. Some liked what they got, some didn't. When I made the list of them, I randomized them just like I did the roles.  

Here's the list I made:
Voyeur

During the Night Phases, you can target a player and learn what was done to them that night (protection, investigation, etc), but not who did it.

Gunsmith
You are a Gunsmith.

On even Night Phases, you can target a player to learn if they have a gun in flavor. (Note that SK's and Vampires do not carry guns. Cops and Ghouls do.)

Super Saint
You are a Super Saint.

If lynched, the player that placed the hammer vote on you dies.

JOAT Backup
You area a JOAT Backup.

You will acquire the remaining abilities of the Jack of all Trades if that player dies.

One-Shot Town Commuter
You are a One-Shot Town Commuter.

Once in the game, at Night, you may "commute". All abilities that target you that Night will fail.

Oracle
You are an Oracle.

Choose one person each Night Phase to visit. If you are NK'd, the role of the last person you visited will be revealed to all. 

Disguiser
You are a Disguiser.

Choose one person each Night Phase to visit. If that person is NK'd, you assume that role.

Halloween Song Writer
You are a Halloween Song Writer.

For the remainder of the Game Day, your posts must rhyme as though they were being sung.

Halloween Instigator
You are a Halloween Instigator.

For the remainder of the Game Day, you must pick two players where you contradict their posts in an antagonizing manner. 

Halloween Candy Thief
You are a Halloween Candy Thief.

For the remainder of the Game Day, you must copy two players' posts and claim them as your own. 

Halloween Creeper
You are a Halloween Creeper.

For the remainder of the Game Day, you must post Creepy Halloween pictures in each of your posts. There must be a minimum of 3 posts/images each day.


----------



## Shaitra

Aye, my issue is items like Halloween Candy thief or Halloween Creeper are not abilities, they are post restrictions.  An ability gives you something additional, like watching someone.  A post restriction means you had to do something additional with your post or get penalized.  That's my understanding of the two things and IMO they are not equal.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

No post restrictions were given by me in this game. What the players chose to do with the abilities and how to use them was entirely up to those that received them. Take SR for example: She got the Halloween Candy Thief ability. Instead of taking it in a negative way, she decided to let others' posts speak for her. She only had to use two players' posts, but she chose to use more. She also chose to continue using that ability longer than she had to. She had asked me if her ability was over, and I told her yes, she met the requirements of it, but if she wanted to keep using it and have fun with it, she could. She chose to keep using it.


----------

